#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-24
<Cantide> tried a live CD of 12.04 - everything renders as white squares
<Cantide> rendering it unusable (pun intended)
<Cantide> is this a unity problem?
<seb128> Cantide, hi, no, likely a corrupted CD or something
<seb128> Cantide, the fonts are handled by freetype,pango
<Cantide> hmm
<Cantide> i installed off this CD myself
<Cantide> on my own PC, and it worked fine
<seb128> weird, does it do it in a consistant way?
<seb128> or is that a 1 time thing?
<Cantide> perhaps there is something wrong with the other PC - because i just tried a 10.10 live CD and that had awful lines everywhere
<Cantide> it's consistent
<Cantide> i tried it twice and got those white blocks where it was trying to draw things
<Cantide> for example, the notifications were blank, white squares
<seb128> ok, dunno then, maybe something with the hardware or drivers
<seb128> video drivers
<Cantide> the panels were also white squares
<Cantide> could be
<Cantide> i think i'll just try to install 12.04 and cross my fingers - maybe when it installs it'll load better drivers
<Cantide> going offline here now to use the internet there..
<Cantide> bbl
<Cantide> thanks for your help, seb128
<seb128> yw!
<davidcalle> mhr3, phey
<davidcalle> ping or hey...
<mhr3> davidcalle, phoy
<mhr3> pong and hey :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, how are you?
<mhr3> davidcalle, well rested after a holiday :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, nice :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, do you know when Pawel will be around ? I have a mp for him on the video lens
<mhr3> davidcalle, i saw it, would like to test it, but i need to dist-upgrade finally
<davidcalle> mhr3, you are on a mixed Precise/Quantal?
<mhr3> davidcalle, actually precise with complete unity 6 stack installed in a separate prefix
<davidcalle> mhr3, where were you on holidays? Still in London?
<mhr3> davidcalle, laying on the beach on a sunny and warm greek island ;)
<davidcalle> mhr3, fancy :)
<mhr3> it was indeed :)
<mhr3> davidcalle, what about you? how are things going?
<davidcalle> mhr3, pretty good, my boring day work is going to be less boring for a few weeks, release stuff is going well and I'm starting to look for a new place with my gf.
<mhr3> davidcalle, great then :)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, hey
<kenvandine> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> kenvandine, good weekend?
<kenvandine> yup, and you?
<davidcalle> kenvandine, yeah
<kenvandine> great :)
<davidcalle> kenvandine, I have a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-photos/+bug/1053266 (102 affected in four days), is it critical enough to go out today?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1053266 in Photos Lens "unity-lens-photos crashed with AttributeError in shotwell(): 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cursor'" [High,Fix committed]
<davidcalle> kenvandine, Well, it's not "critical", just very visible.
<kenvandine> i would say :)
<kenvandine> davidcalle, mind if i just distro patch it?
<davidcalle> kenvandine, well, then it's in the 0.7 release (it also has the new icon paths). Do you have time for it?
<davidcalle> kenvandine, oh sure
<davidcalle> kenvandine, rev 80
<kenvandine> what are the icon paths for?
<davidcalle> kenvandine, the lens doesn't ship icons anymore, the same icons are now provided by unity-asset-pool
<kenvandine> ah
<davidcalle> kenvandine, for the online services
<kenvandine> so we are fine right now
<kenvandine> but we should change it
<kenvandine> i'll stick with rev80 for right now
<davidcalle> kenvandine, yeah
<davidcalle> kenvandine, thanks, it's a silly thing :)
<kenvandine> davidcalle, uploaded to -proposed
<davidcalle> kenvandine, thanks!
<davidcalle> kenvandine, hmm, this is not rev80 for trunk. This is the branch and the it had a mistake I corrected while merging. My bad :/
<kenvandine> ugh...
<davidcalle> kenvandine, rev80 from trunk is fine. Sorry about that, I try to stick to the mp workflow, but being alone on the dev doesn't make it straightforward.
<kenvandine> yeah... i know
<kenvandine> understand
<kenvandine> Laney, ^^ i am about to upload another unity-lens-photos :)
<Laney> O_O
<kenvandine> just one more line change
<kenvandine> nest one more thing that uses db in the same if block
<Laney> teach me for just looking at the diff eh
<kenvandine> that is what i did too :)
<kenvandine> well, i built it and made sure it ran :)
<kenvandine> but didn't whack my shotwell db
<Laney> patch headers would be good while you're at it
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> sorry, already uploaded :)
<kenvandine> it's already upstream, and will be in an upstream release right after the freeze
<kenvandine> so won't last long as a patch
<Laney> vim is telling me about unused imports in shotwell.py
<Laney> locale, os, Dee
<Laney> davidcalle: why don't you just return if not db?
<davidcalle> Laney, you are right, I haven't considered it as the db check was done differently before that, so returning if no db would be a good option, yes.
<Laney> you'd get to avoid the massive if block then :P
<Laney> (it was the shape of the code that made me consider it)
<Laney> anyway. accepted.
<davidcalle> Laney, thanks, I'll think about this change for next time.
<Laney> (by someone else, not me!)
<ade_> Hi all, appreciate you're very busy but would it be possible to have 2 mins of time from someone?
<ade_> I am from the QA team currently going through testing unity. If someone could click 'testcase' and scroll down to item 5.. 'Test-case dash/music-lens' and give me a definition for 'indexed music' then that would be awesome http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/237/builds/23813/testcases/1448/results
<vivid> hello, i was wondering how i can disable the music available for purchase under the unity music lens
<ade_> Even better would be a link to the unity specification document?
<thumper> ade_: just ask
<ade_> thumper: Hi, we are currently going through the following testcases in QA testing http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/237/builds/23813/testcases/1448/results
<thumper> ade_: I'm not sure I can personally help, but if the question is there, you are more likely to get others helping :)
<ade_> After following the above link, clicking on the 'testcase' dropdown, if you could clarify what 'indexed music' in item 5 'Test-case dash/music-lens', actually represents in the lense then I would be very grateful
<ade_> Basically, after the user presses the sure button and then clicks on music... what items should be displayed? Music played or a full music search on the users system??
<ade_> *sure = super
<ppd> hi. I have a question before I file a bug, maybe someone can clarify things. Is a Geforce GT220 considered "sufficient" for current quantal's unity? or are there generally problems with nvidia cards? My spread experience in quantal is quite bad whereas on my pre-sandy-bridge intel laptop the same unity runs quite well
<popey> ade_, balloons may be able to help
<popey> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1225460/
<balloons> ade_, I believe what your after is how the scope works
<balloons> your wondering how the unity-lens-music scope works.. aka, should all your music files be shown by the lens when searching, or something else
<balloons> afaik, all of your music should display
<balloons> someone from the team here with direct code knowledge might be able to give more detail
<mhall119> balloons: what's the question?
<balloons> how does the music lens work.. ade_ can you specifically give a question on the behavoir you are seeing that you aren't sure about?
<ade_> balloons: sorry was away
<balloons> ade_, see above
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-25
<bkerensa> So
<Wilson2B> Unity screwed my 12.04  . Causing refresh problems with desktop.. blanks out. Running unity from terminal shows errors.I went into software center and removed/reinstalled Unity and Compiz. No noticeable problems in 2D mode
<quequotion> unity 5.16.0 does not fix bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<quequotion> i really had my hopes up
<quequotion> also affecting unity 6.6.0
<Wilson2B> Thanks, adding myself to the effected with problem group
<Wilson2B> So people are thinking that problem is more to do with Compiz
<quequotion> me too
<quequotion> take a look at the bug description
<quequotion> i don't think it's a problem in unity at all
<quequotion> i've been on here now and then looking for help.
<quequotion> one thing i heard, but don't quite understand, still has me wondering:
<quequotion> unity was designed not to be affected by screen transitions, so it would be visible while doing things like looking at desktops in Expo or rotating the cube
<quequotion> maybe compiz thinks the screen is in some kind of transition when the cube is transparent, and so renders unity above everything
<quequotion> ...but that's just a theory
<Wilson2B> quequotion: Sounds plausible to me.. better than I could have said it ;-)
<quequotion> thanks. i wish it were more than a theory, but i haven't heard from anyone working on the code for quite a while now.
<Wilson2B> Well, what did you do to bandaid?
<Wilson2B> I tried uninstalling Unity, and Compiz - and reinstalled
<Wilson2B> I think I did add a beta source for Compiz
<quequotion> the only "workaround" at the moment is not to make the cube transparent
<quequotion> which really ruins my day (actually this bug has been bugging me for over a year now)
<quequotion> what version of compiz do you have? (in a terminal: compiz --version)
<dmj_nova> Hmm...is polite constructive feedback on making web search in dash better welcome atm?
<dmj_nova> I think there's been far too much of a shitstorm over it and none of it really focusing on the right questions.
<quequotion> dash has web search?
<dmj_nova> well the amazon thing
<dmj_nova> it sends queries over the internet in the home lens in quantal
<quequotion> ah.. haven't tried it yet.
<dmj_nova> quequotion: There has been quite some unrest over this.
<dmj_nova> But I think it's been for the wrong reasons.
<quequotion> i've missed out, concentrating on pushing for someone to fix bug 1025535
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1025535 in Compiz "Unity with transparent desktop cube visible over full-screen applications" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1025535
<quequotion> nobody talks about my problem anymore...
<dmj_nova> It's not "Ubuntu becoming adware" because there are no ads.  I think the real issue is that the dash feels "personal" and people want a clear way to search locally *or* with web results.
<quequotion> in the larger scope of things, seeing how things have developed over the last two years, ubuntu may indeed become adware... at the very least advertising itself.
<dmj_nova> quequotion: I don't think it will
<quequotion> i hope you're right
<dmj_nova> Why do you think it will become adware?
<quequotion> i see ubuntu becoming more unique, not more useful, in a lot of ways.
<quequotion> it looks to me like canonical wants to make a brand they can use for some purpose.
<dmj_nova> Well, there was a big sea change with Unity, which initially had a lot of regression usabilitywise
<quequotion> i wouldn't call it regression, more like sabatoge.
<dmj_nova> And yes, I think they're trying to build a brand.
<quequotion> *sabotage
<dmj_nova> quequotion: I wouldn't call it sabotage.
<quequotion> you used the first version of unity?
<dmj_nova> Nobody wanted to release something with problems
<dmj_nova> I used 11.04 a bit, hated it.
<dmj_nova> 11.10 was improved but still didn't like it
<dmj_nova> really like 12.04
<quequotion> unity was ready for initial release around the time 12.04 hit.
<dmj_nova> 11.04 was like Ubuntu's version of Vista
<quequotion> maybe even ME
<dmj_nova> difference was that we got our "7" equivalent within a year
<quequotion> it was really bad.
<dmj_nova> That said, Unity makes a lot of sense given the political climate within GNOME and Ubuntu's plans for mobile.
<quequotion> sort of.... still waiting for customizable options, personalization, some kind of screensaver implemenation, but then some of those are more GNOME problems than Unity problems
<quequotion> i don't know what's going on at GNOME but it scares me.
<dmj_nova> I think lack of customization is largely that options cost in code complexity and they've got enough on their plate getting the default perfected.
<dmj_nova> I like customizability too, but good defaults are better.
<quequotion> probably, but having a few options to fiddle with might even help people relax while they wait for things to get smoothed out.
<dmj_nova> I've had horrible experiences with RHEL-based workstations that have shitty defaults.
<quequotion> i'm probably over-thinking this, but I'm worried that this is a really bad time to turn users away from linux, and getting a bad impression from Ubuntu--which had a reputation for being newbie friendly--will do just that.
<quequotion> GNOME going mad and a year of hell from Unity had a big impact on the community size.
<dmj_nova> quequotion: Actually, the newbies I've shown Unity to were very pleased
<mhall119> quequotion: I haven't seen any indication that the community size, for either, is being impacted to any large extent
<quequotion> that's good news. since version 5 or so it's shown some promise, but still people get pretty lost at first (the ubuntu button isn't the "start" metaphor they're used to, windows don't minimize to the bottom of the screen etc)
<quequotion> there was a bit of an exodus to Mint during 11.04, but Mint is also an Ubuntu variant.
<mhall119> there was also an influx of new people
<dmj_nova> Filmmakers using OSX love Unity in my experience.
<dmj_nova> and are looking for an excuse to switch
<quequotion> i heard the latest OSX got pretty good reviews. I haven't used it yet.
<quequotion> ls
<quequotion> oops
<quequotion> did the numbers balance out? i hope so. we're not going to fix bug 1 without converts.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority desktop market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<dmj_nova> quequotion: OSX has some serious memory issues
<dmj_nova> not to mention its own controversies
<dmj_nova> everyone is controversial these days
<dmj_nova> except the ones playing it safe
<quequotion> this is one of the points i try to make people when they ask me why i go to all the trouble of using an open-source operating system and open source software: avoiding shady corporations as reason #1
<quequotion> *try to make TO people
<dmj_nova> mhall119: what are your thoughts on the amazon dash search?
<mhall119> dmj_nova: I like the idea, and it'll open the door for a lot of new features for users
<mhall119> I also think it ties in with our device initiatives
<mhall119> especially content purchases
<dmj_nova> mhall119: Overall, I like the idea
<mhall119> I actually watched Iron Man 2 on Amazon Prime over the weekend, because of playing with the shopping stuff
<mhall119> I didn't even know they supported streaming video on Linux
<dmj_nova> I do think it could use some modifications to allow for local-only home lens use though
<dmj_nova> right now, if someone wants to use the home lens without uploading their usage history, they have to lose the shopping feature.
<mhall119> true, but it's most useful in the home lens, so that would take away a lot of it's utility
<dmj_nova> well, I never suggested removing it from the home lens
<mhall119> making it opt-in or on-demand on the home lens has the same effect
<dmj_nova> I'd like to see the home lens with the ability to be local-only or webby
<quequotion> why not have a button in the home lens to activate/deactivate internet access? default off.
<dmj_nova> that would be my suggestion, a simple toggle
<mhall119> quequotion: same effect, the shopping lens is much less useful when you have to think about using it
<mhall119> the primary goal of the Dash is to find what you want, without caring about where it is
<quequotion> why do users have to upload their usage history?
<mhall119> once we make the user think about and care about it's location, we've lost half our utility
<mhall119> quequotion: what do you mean "upload their usage history"?
<dmj_nova> everything you search for is logged by canonical
<dmj_nova> unless you force yourself to think about "which lens do I want?" and select the files lens before typing anything.
<mhall119> your search terms are sent to Canonical's servers, then forwarded on to Amazon and the Ubuntu One Music Store
<quequotion> does that mean everything you search for in the home lens, in the shopping lens, or everything you search for in the dash?
<dmj_nova> quequotion: the home lens
<dmj_nova> you can avoid it by never pressing the super key but only pressing combos like <super>+f
<quequotion> nobody uses those keyboard shortcuts. i have a hard enough time explaining to people that they can use the keyboard to copy and paste.
<mhall119> the data collected by Canonical is all anonymized, and no identifying information is passed on to Amazon
 * mhall119 uses those keyboard shortcuts
<dmj_nova> personally it's a lot of mental friction to use those shortcuts
<dmj_nova> mhall119: How do you anonimize filenames?
<mhall119> I use super+<something> so much
<mhall119> dmj_nova: IP addresses are anonymized, not search terms
<dmj_nova> A lot can be leaked by search terms
 * quequotion does use a fe custom shortcuts i created for some purpose
<dmj_nova> well, I suppose the user could create a script that spams canonical with every possible combination of search terms so that nothing useful is revealed
<mhall119> dmj_nova: but without it being tracable to a person, is there still a risk?
<dmj_nova> So you search for "M Hall's resume"
<mhall119> and what?
<dmj_nova> or "top secret ______"
<quequotion> or super sexy ____
<mhall119> but again, if it's not tracable to you, what are you worried about?
<dmj_nova> also, you are storing it with IP address information
<mhall119> hashed IP address information
<mhall119> technically the hash is specific to a "stream", not to an IP
<mhall119> so if I search for "foo" then for "bar", each will have a different hash
<mhall119> so you couldn't even tell that the same person searched for both, let alone tell who that person way
<mhall119> was
<quequotion> hashed or not, i don't like things tracking my ip. i never got into "features" that involve usage tracking, and i disable it wherever possible. this means some things are less useful for me, but i almost never feel inconvenienced.
<mhall119> it's not tracking
<quequotion> it's worth considering your original point though, there will be users who don't want to send information out into the internet for whatever reason--and they will want a switch to turn it off somewhere.
<mhall119> yes, I agree
<mhall119> right now the option is there to remove the shopping lens, and I believe there's work on a simple enable/disable option
<dmj_nova> I'd think a persistent toggle would be a good solution
<quequotion> placement is another issue i suppose
<dmj_nova> and the toggle stays set at the user's preferred setting until they request the change
<quequotion> does this toggle go in unity, on the dash, in the unity settings in ccsm, etc?
<dmj_nova> mhall119: https://plus.google.com/101813889111560624054/posts/a3CNNkbkZRq
<dmj_nova> this was a thought I had the other day
<dmj_nova> It also has the effect of informing the user that they're searching online or not
<quequotion> is it possible to have two switches, one to enable/disable sending searches out, and another to enable/disable online searching?
 * quequotion understands that is a difficult sentence to understand
<dmj_nova> quequotion: what do you mean by that?
<mhall119> quequotion: how would you do online searching without sending search information out?
<quequotion> i mean, one option to choose if a user wants their searches indexed or not, and another option that enables or disables searching the internet from the dash
<dmj_nova> I'd think that if someone didn't want online searches they'd also not specifically want to send data out
<mhall119> I'm still not understanding the difference
<dmj_nova> If they do want web searches, then they *have* to send data.
<quequotion> indexed/profiled/stored/etc. separately from being able to search the internet from the dash.
<dmj_nova> quequotion: You're still sending the data out there.
<mhall119> you mean send your search terms out, but with a flag that says "please don't remember this"?
<quequotion> yes i know, so i suppose it's going to be indexed either way.
<quequotion> mhall: yes
<dmj_nova> and then trusting that the server will forget you
<quequotion> nova: which will probably not happen....
<mhall119> I think that the fact that searches can't be linked together, or to the user, is enough
<quequotion> now can we do it through tor? j/k
<mhall119> um....probably, but do you gain any extra anonymity that way?
<quequotion> theoretically i suppose. you might be so hard to recognize that your search results would never get back to you.
<mhall119> true, there would be maybe 4 fewer people in the world who could do that
<mhall119> look, didrocks is already working on making it easier to disable sending out your search terms: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1054746
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1054746 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu Quantal) "No easy way to disable (results from) this lens" [High,Triaged]
<dmj_nova> yeah, tor gives you nothing unless Canonical's hashing is shit
<quequotion> -offtopic: you know what i could use on launchpad right now? a function that showed packages as they were, all across the site, up to a specific date... never mind that..
<dmj_nova> wonder what solution didrocks is coming up with
<seb128> dmj_nova, https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/libunity/add-remote-disabling-support/+merge/126284
<didrocks> dmj_nova: a setting in gnome-control-center that enables to remove all network access from the default lenses
<didrocks> so no more suggestions in the dash, music and video lens
<didrocks> also, no more software-center suggestions in the app lens
<didrocks> (as there are some commercial proposal, like magazines)
<quequotion> giving people this kind of choice will earn their trust
<quequotion> sounds good
<dmj_nova> hmm...would it be possible to be able to set this in the dash itself?
<didrocks> no, it will be in gnome-control-center, the dash doesn't have this kind of functionnality
<dmj_nova> like with the G+ link above
<quequotion> perhaps someday there could be a settings lens
<didrocks> would be a nice community project :)
<dmj_nova> didrocks: well, there's already options for local vs remote in many lenses
<dmj_nova> under filter results
<didrocks> dmj_nova: yeah, this one will be global and persistent
<didrocks> so different settings
<didrocks> the filter are more to refine one search
<didrocks> filters*
<didrocks> not really to be seen as an "option"
<dmj_nova> didrocks: does this patch allow specific lenses to do online search?
<didrocks> dmj_nova: no, the goal here is to cut all online search
<dmj_nova> hmm
<didrocks> dmj_nova: as both are using the same server, the privacy concern applies for all
<dmj_nova> Well, the same could be achieved via apt-get remove
<didrocks> indeed, the complain is that it's too complicated, hence the settings
<dmj_nova> didrocks: In my mind the idea is to give the user control over when they want to search online
<didrocks> or that just one user on the machine want that privacy option
<didrocks> not the other
<didrocks> dmj_nova: in that case, remove the scope you are not confortable with
<didrocks> and done
<didrocks> same answer :)
<dmj_nova> didrocks: do you use google plus?
<didrocks> yeah
<dmj_nova> So I frequently post things as public
<quequotion> one big button is good. later, a small dialogue with a big button and a checklist for individual lenses could be put together.
<dmj_nova> but I appreciate the fact that it's made easy to change the scope of my post
<didrocks> dmj_nova: the lenses doesn't support that and it's not in the quantal timeframe. We are already breaking all the processes of feature freezes/string freezes and such to deliver that in a hurry
<didrocks> quequotion: agreed
<dmj_nova> didrocks: so this is a stopgap
<dmj_nova> and it can be done proper in R
<didrocks> dmj_nova: if people contributes to it, yeah, can be done in R :)
<dmj_nova> didrocks: when can work start on R?
<didrocks> the underlying infra would be there at least
<didrocks> dmj_nova: well, if you want to branch out right now (or maybe rather tomorrow, when I'll have finish this), you can start this :)
<dmj_nova> didrocks: https://plus.google.com/101813889111560624054/posts/a3CNNkbkZRq
<dmj_nova> I'd imagine something like this for scoping.
<didrocks> dmj_nova: the mockups/getting design is not the issue there
<dmj_nova> didrocks: What are your thoughts?
<didrocks> the issue is to get people to do the implementation TBH :)
<dmj_nova> I know there's lots of code to be changed
<didrocks> dmj_nova: the UI can work
<dmj_nova> Just trying to feel out if that sort of scoping is an agreeable direction
 * quequotion is about to logout/login to test yet another unsupported compiz/unity installation. wish him luck.
<dmj_nova> work on GNOME's UI back in the day taught me not to go chasing things without checking if that's where they want to go :P
<bernie> does anybody have problems with ccsm being unable to parse hotkey strings containing "<Super>" ?
 * quequotion still has a desktop.. mostly
<dmj_nova> mhall119: anyway, thanks for listening and showing that it's being worked on the the best of feature freeze's ability
<bernie> quequotion: then i should feel lucky :)
<dmj_nova> This got way too much of a shitstorm
<dmj_nova> it's an important issue
<dmj_nova> but there wasn't a lot of productive dialogue going on (relative to the shitstorm) because a lot of people didn't really get the issue
 * quequotion is now using compiz 1:0.9.8+bzr3319-0ubuntu1 and unity 6.2.0-0ubuntu4... in precise.
<bobweaver> more reasons too drop unity 2d http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po8nqy1PP_U
<bobweaver> That took me 2 days at maybe 3 hours f programing a day
<bobweaver> most of the time was spent on implanting the browser into the dash , wont play flash videos but plays webm great as the browser is wrote for  html5
<quequotion> wasn't unity-2d already dropped?
<ike> if wayland succeeds x, will unity run still with compiz optimized for wayland? or will it run as a separate thing using weston or a fork, etc? I'm guessing it's not decided but what are the discussion highlights so far....
<ike> ?
<ike> (that was a forgotten punctuation question mark, not an impatiently waiting question mark)
<thumper> ike: I don't believe there have been any discussions around running compiz on wayland/weston
<popey> morning thumper
<thumper> hi popey
<ike> i found some stuff here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<ike> "Where does Compiz fit in with this new architecture?
<ike> Compiz will be the display server, using the Wayland protocol to talk to the clients. Ubuntu's Unity would be a compiz plug-in.
<ike> In this architecture, Compiz would communicate with the kernel video drivers using the EGL+GLES2 and evdev protocols. So for getting "Wayland support" in Compiz, it means enabling Compiz to communicate with these protocols.
<ike> On the other side, Compiz would communicate with the client applications via libwayland-server"
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-26
<Andy80> hi
<Andy80> I was reading this http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/09/25/technical-diagram-of-how-unity-shopping-lens-likely-works - do you confirm me that everything I enter in my dash is trasmitted to productsearch.ubuntu.com O_o ?!
<Andy80> I'm not concerned about Amazon knowing what I'm looking for (when I'm actually searching a product)
<Andy80> I'm concerned about Canonical: how they distinguish if I'm looking for a local file name or for an online thing?
<davidcalle> Andy80, currently yes, but a setting to remove remote calls from the Home Dash (and other lenses) is worked on, should land soon.
<Andy80> davidcalle: and this also happens with 12.04 or it hasn't remote calls enabled?
<davidcalle> Andy80, on 12.04, it only happens from the Videos lens. But you can filter the search and target a specific provider or your local files only.
<Andy80> davidcalle: ok, thanks for the clarification
<davidcalle> Andy80, np
<dandrader> nautilus is not being spawned to draw the desktop background. And it makes no difference if I run it manually. What could be wrong? (I'm in quantal)
<seb128> dandrader, is "ubuntu-settings" installed?
<dandrader> and the strangest thing is that for one of my users it works fine
<dandrader> but not for any users that I create...
<seb128> dandrader, nautilus upstream defaults to not displaying the background
 * dandrader checks
<dandrader> hmm, ubuntu-settings is not installed. doing it now
 * dandrader log off and in again
<dandrader> awesome! it's working now!
<dandrader> seb128, thanks a lot!
<seb128> dandrader, yw
<seb128> dandrader, you might want to (re)install ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> you might be missing other things
<dandrader> hmm, ok
<dandrader> hmm, I'm missing a handful of packages indeed
<anant> I'm trying to build unity from source by reading instructions at http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<anant> "sudo apt-get build-dep nux" mentioned as one of the commands fails with "Unable to find a source package for nux" ..
<anant> could someone please help me build unity from source .. I'm a newbie :)
<mhall119> anant: try build-dep nux-3.0
<anant> mhall119: same problem ...
<snwh> I'm not certain of this is the place but: I'm having difficulties with either lightdm or the unity-greeter, where it will not allow me to log in. (using gdm in the meantime)
<snwh> in 12.10*
<mhr3> anant, libnux<tab>
<mhr3> anant, but you really want build deps of unity, not of nux
<anant> mhr3: I was following the steps in http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity/
<mhr3> anant, from the section "Building NUX"
<anant> mhr3: libnux<tab> gave no options ... infact, libn<tab> gives only libnetcfg
<mhr3> i meant .... build-dep libnux<tab>
<anant> mhr3: ah .. sorry .. gives "libnux-2.0-"
<anant> mhr3: note that among the errors emitted when trying to compile unity ("remake-unity" as per the instructions page), was one for nux: "package 'nux-3.0>=3.0.0' not found"
<mhr3> oh you're on precise? it's too hard to compile unity on precise now, you should use Q
<anant> mhr3: yes, I'm on precise :( ... actually the whole idea was to work on a bitesize bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1019457 ... Can I install Quantal on VirtualBox and still work on the bug?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1019457 in unity (Ubuntu) "The Dash closes when trying to switch to the Command lens (Alt+F2)" [Low,Confirmed]
<mhr3> anant, sure
<anant> mhr3: thanks a ton! I'd been struggling with unity compilation the entire day .. :)
<mhr3> anant, getting is to build the first time is pretty hard, i reinstalled yesterday and spent 4 hours on it... even though i knew what i'm doing :)
<mhr3> although that was building compiz+nux+unity
<mhr3> davidcalle, ping?
<davidcalle> mhr3, pong
<mhr3> oh.. nvm
<mhr3> unping
<mhr3> too late :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, heh :)
<bernie> does anybody have problems with ccsm being unable to parse hotkey strings containing "<Super>" ?
<bernie> it started happening a couple of weeks ago
<bernie> i can reproduce it on two different ubuntu precise installs
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-27
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey
<didrocks> hey davidcalle
<davidcalle> didrocks, I see that the online Dash search bug has changed this morning, and that gdocs is part of it again, does it mean the changes need to be applied to the photos lens too?
<didrocks> davidcalle: yeah, and wikipedia lenses and others
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'm doing the changes :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: you will be up for reviews?
<davidcalle> Or is it because gdocs is in the Home Dash?
<davidcalle> Oh ok
<didrocks> davidcalle: you know how things go fast here ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I can see that ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'm patching all the lenses we have in the repo
<didrocks> davidcalle: will ping you for your lenses :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, wiki lens is in extras, not sure how the extras precise -> quantal transition is going to happen (for oneiric -> precise, packages needed to be resubmitted). So this one can wait (lp:unity-lens-wikipedia is still for /usr, not /opt anyway).
<didrocks> davidcalle: I've already fixed it, want it upstreaM?
<didrocks> fixed and tested of course :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, I'll port it back, thanks :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-wikipedia/disable-online-search-support/+merge/126621
<didrocks> davidcalle: is there any merger or are you going to merge by hand?
<didrocks> for the wikipedia lens
<davidcalle> didrocks, merged already
<davidcalle> By hand
<didrocks> davidcalle: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> davidcalle: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-lens-photos/add-disabling-online-support/+merge/126631
<davidcalle> didrocks, thanks, is it working well with on_lens_active? I'm afraid that the Unity signal is not very consistent and that a new search is not always triggered when the lens is opened.
<didrocks> davidcalle: I have the other listener on the property change
<didrocks> davidcalle: which is triggered
<davidcalle> didrocks, oh right :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: at worse, even if the signal is lost, the results are already there, so no additional online fetching
<didrocks> davidcalle: and next search will clear the model
<davidcalle> didrocks, indeed, that's why it doesn't bother me a lot, the lens is very data heavy, so there is always something relevant in it.
<didrocks> indeed :)
<didrocks> merci davidcalle :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, de rien, I'll make it ready for a release in a few hours (I have another change I'd like to land).
<didrocks> davidcalle: no hurry, libunity will only be uploaded next week
<didrocks> and you need it :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, oh, ok then. I thought we were on real final final freeze after friday. :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: no, still a week to go!
<tjaalton> I need someone who knows what compiz does when the screensaver starts (fadeout->blank), and what happens when it should wake up
<tjaalton> since by setting the sleep timer to <60s I can't reproduce the hang (it doesn't fadeout at all, blanks right away)
<didrocks> tjaalton: duflu and smspillaz are your men
<tjaalton> both on silly timezones I guess?-)
<tjaalton> or -zone
<didrocks> yep :)
<tjaalton> ok, I'll gather some more data for them then :)
<didrocks> tjaalton: duflu joined
<duflu> tjaalton: Yes I'm still here. And Sam is always here
<tjaalton> hehe
<tjaalton> duflu: ok so I'm working on the "/." -bug, able to reproduce it on tip-of-the-day git kernel
<duflu> tjaalton: AFAIK, compiz does *nothing* in response to screensavers. It keeps rendering and hopes that the driver is smart enough to block in glXSwapBuffers
<tjaalton> but not always, some sort of a race in there
<tjaalton> ok
<duflu> tjaalton: It's very different between drivers. fglrx and radeon have some (different) bugs there
<tjaalton> ah
<duflu> It would be nice if compiz went to sleep, I know
<duflu> But it's not compiz' fault if glXSwapBuffers + sleep mode = hangs or crashes. Is it?
<duflu> Or major memory leaks in one case :(
<tjaalton> probably not, trying to understand this some more
<tjaalton> as it looks like the hang doesn't occur if the screen blanks right away
<tjaalton> which would match my experience with 'xset dpms force off' not triggering it either (but other bugs, if done too fast :)
<tjaalton> there it went again, sixth cycle on the machine with fadeout
<tjaalton> ok, guess I'll poke intel upstream next..
<tjaalton> again
<om26er> tjaalton, unrelated to the above conversation. the latest nvidia driver is causing issues with unity so is there a place for those bugs to be talked with nvidia?
<om26er> bug 1057000
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1057000 in Unity "[Ubuntu 12.04.1/12.10] nVidia drivers 304.51 prevent autohidden Unity launcher from revealing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1057000
<seb128> om26er, talk to tseliot
<om26er> seb128, ok, i will. we should make sure that driver never lands in Ubuntu unless that bug is fixed
<tjaalton> om26er: talk with tseliot, he has direct access there
<tjaalton> ah seb128 was quicker :)
<om26er> tjaalton, thanks
<duflu> tjaalton: If there's a simple way for compiz to know the screens are all off (from GDK maybe?) then we probably should detect that and pause rendering. For so many reasons. Not just to work around several driver bugs.
<tjaalton> duflu: hmm, ok..
<tjaalton> sounds like a nice idea, not sure what would be the best way to trigger it
<duflu> tjaalton: Xrandr looks possible
<duflu> Not sure how though
<tjaalton> yeah
<duflu> tjaalton: We have critical bugs against fglrx and radeon that would fix too
<Wilson2B> Hi all..
<Wilson2B> Unity has really been giving me hell for the last two weeks.. Im now using 2D mode .  Unity  is having refresh problems all the time. The top App Menu disapears and the launcher on side blacks out. I can hover over those areas and see a menu. When I open terminal and type unity, I get a bunch of errors.. Could I post the results for someone to give some advise ?
<Wilson2B> hello?
<Wilson2B> Wow... zzzz  Really?
<Wilson2B> Unity has really been giving me hell for the last two weeks.. Im now using 2D mode .  Unity  is having refresh problems all the time. The top App Menu disapears and the launcher on side blacks out. I can hover over those areas and see a menu. When I open terminal and type unity, I get a bunch of errors.. Could I post the results for someone to give some advise ?
<Wilson2B> lets see if I can get an answer to a simple question.. Is there a way to configure the Unity Launcher to hide in 2D mode?
<popey> Wilson2B, yup
<popey> Wilson2B, sorry for the delay in replying, this isn't really a support channel, that's #ubuntu. but happy to help if I can
<Wilson2B> popey: Thanks for the response. It would be nice to hide the launcher in 2D mode. the option is grayed out under MyUnity app since it's 2D.
<popey> Wilson2B1, it's in the usual place, system settings -> appearance -> behaviour
<snwh> can someone answer me the 32-bit vs 64-bit question for Ubuntu?
<snwh> I've used both and don't particularly notice the difference -is using 64-bit beneficial
<Wilson2B1> popey: Thanks
<popey> no
<popey> np
<popey> :)
<chad4> find it annoying Ubuntu can't filter internet connections based on application of origin.
<Wilson2B> Unity has really been giving me hell for the last two weeks.. Im now using 2D mode .  Unity  is having refresh problems all the time. The top App Menu disapears and the launcher on side blacks out. I can hover over those areas and see a menu. When I open terminal and type unity, I get a bunch of errors.. Could I post the results for someone to give some advise ?
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-28
<didrocks> sil2100: compiz deb test results getting there? :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I can create a testing doc for the relevant bits in a moment, but since the ABI bump MRQ didn't yet get inside, my testing would be performed on just rebuilt unity without the bump ;)
<sil2100> If that's fine with you
<didrocks> sil2100: no, it's not
<didrocks> sil2100: if people upgrade only compiz, it will be broken
<didrocks> sil2100: nothing was done since yesterday evening to discuss? who is leading the discussion to get them accepting the change?
<sil2100> didrocks: I know, but the compiz rendering tests are not affected by not having an ABI bump, right?
<sil2100> didrocks: they're accepting it
<sil2100> didrocks: I had a discussion and they agreed to make an exception this one more last time
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so please bzr merge your commit
<didrocks> and get a package out and results tests for EOD so that we can upload on Monday morning :)
<sil2100> didrocks: aye aye!
<sil2100> didrocks: we found one issue with the new compiz crashing the g-c-c keyboard shortcut settings and Mirv is trying to fix that right now, we'll keep you updated!
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! (saw the MR)
<didrocks> sil2100: btw, also, please ensure that the keys are still transitionned
<didrocks> sil2100: I saw you removed more .integrated key transition that the one we had in the past
<didrocks> so maybe look closely to the ones you remove
<didrocks> and also, ensure that there is a transition file for the duplicated one with the right default
<didrocks> (like launching a terminal)
<sil2100> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> didrocks: they're not in compiz anymore at all, should compiz still migrate them or should it be gnome-settings-daemon instead?
<didrocks> Mirv: all of those were removed? (the 6?)
<didrocks> Mirv: I thought only 2 were duplicated
<Mirv> didrocks: 5, and all, yes, terminal + screenshot * 2 + panel-run-dialog/main-menu
<Mirv> this was the sam's commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.9/revision/3393
<didrocks> Mirv: waow, I was thinking it was more restricted :)
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, so just ensure that g-s-d provides the right defaults I guess
<didrocks> Mirv: and that we have a migration script on the system for them
<didrocks> Mirv: I think the terminal + screenshot ones are important
<didrocks> not sure about panel*
<Mirv> didrocks: ok, it does (tested in guest ession), filing a bug against g-s-d about missing migration
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, great!
<G__81> Hi i am facing an irritating problem. I have filed a bug . I would like to know if anyone else is facing the same problem and would really appreciate if a solution is provided for the same. The Bug ID is #1039347
<popey> bug 1039347
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039347 in Unity "Alt+~ displays a white screen in the thumbnail instead of the actual application" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039347
<didrocks> davidcalle: salut!
<davidcalle> Salut didrocks
<didrocks> ça va? :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, bien, toi?
<didrocks> bien bien, c'est vendredi! :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, ;)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think you missed one MR, (but my fault, I didn't linked it to the bug): https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity-scope-video-remote/add-conditional-activation/+merge/126391
<davidcalle> didrocks, don't you prefer a global merge from the current "trunk" in use to this one when the work on it is done for the release?
<didrocks> davidcalle: sorry, what do you mean about global merge?
<davidcalle> didrocks, merging lp:unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-trunk into this one.
<didrocks> ah ;)
<didrocks> well, the way you prefer :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: do you think you have the time for preparing the release today?
<davidcalle> didrocks, the maintainer is PS, I can't make releases on it anymore.
<davidcalle> didrocks, and they don't want me in the PS lp teamp :'(
<didrocks> davidcalle: will do them, just ping me once everything is ready :)
<davidcalle> didrocks, sure ;)
<G__81> can some one help me with this bug ?
<G__81> the problem i am facing is really frustrating. I have filed a bug and the ID Is 1039347
<G__81> i reproduced the problem even few minutes back
<G__81> is there a solution for it ?
<G__81> if no at least a solution for 12.10 would be appreciated
<popey> bug 1039347
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1039347 in Unity "Alt+~ displays a white screen in the thumbnail instead of the actual application" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039347
<popey> hmm
<popey> ahh that one, yeah, known issue with nvidia
<G__81> its a 64 bit installation and i face this with both the OSS and the nvidia drivers too
<G__81> is is sane enough to then start using nouveau drivers?
<G__81> infact its not thumbnail When i select the application by pressing alt+tab i see white screen instead of the application. Its not actually in thumbnail alone. The complete app does not get redrawn
<G__81> popey, if its a nvidia problem why is that Unity alone shows up this problem and not the other DEs, KDE/xfce etc ?
<popey> well, when I say "known issue with nvidia" I'm not saying the problem is nvidias fault, just that it is known to only manifest itself on nvidia machines
<G__81> oh ok so is it something confined to unity then ?
<popey> G__81, compiz
<davidcalle> mhr3, heya, do you have more things in mind for the remote videos scope or is it ok for a release?
<mhr3> davidcalle, we need release now, other fixes will have to wait :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, ok then, let's put a number on it :)
<mhr3> :)
<davidcalle> mhr3, by the way, if you can warn other people you know who commit on it: I'm moving it to its own lp space : https://code.launchpad.net/unity-scope-video-remote, the previous release was done on it, without trunk being there
<mhr3> davidcalle, i wonder if lp can be setup to just mirror the branch for the time being
<davidcalle> mhr3, I'm not sure, I wanted to wait, but moving it makes it much more convenient for releasing.
<mhr3> davidcalle, how about considering the branch in lp:unity-lens-videos as stable branch for Q, and R stuff can go in the new project?
<davidcalle> mhr3, but if you see it as an issue, it can wait of course :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I think you told that after seeing the two mhr3 MR :)
<mhr3> lol
<davidcalle> didrocks, :)
<mhr3> my python is rusty :)
<mhr3> not knowing properly what the operators do :P
<davidcalle> Anyway, the code is in both places, in the same state. I'm assigning the bugs to unity-scope-video-remote new milestone, for the sake of having them linked to a release number.
<davidcalle> I'll mirror it manually before release if others are needed for Q. Then we move completely on it for R.
<davidcalle> mhr3, didrocks? ^^^
<didrocks> sounds good to me :)
<mhr3> +1
<davidcalle> didrocks, two releases for you then : unity-scope-video-remote 0.3.9 and unity-lens-photos 0.8 (bugs : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1247523 ) Thanks :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks! I'll do unity-lens-videos
<didrocks> davidcalle: is mhr3's merge in it?
<davidcalle> didrocks, the merge was on remote videos. There is one merge from me on it, from two days ago, that's it.
<didrocks> but we don't want that in the remote videos?
<didrocks> mhr3: ? ^
 * didrocks is confused
<mhr3> didrocks, we do
<mhr3> didrocks, both were bug fixes
<didrocks> shouldn't it be in 0.3.9?
<didrocks> davidcalle: ^
<davidcalle> 0.3.9 is only the scope. Which has mhr3 merge on it.
<davidcalle> didrocks, ^
<davidcalle> mhr3, you had a merge on the lens too?
<didrocks> davidcalle: did you push the latest commit for unity-scope-video-remote then? I see rev 55 here
<didrocks> davidcalle: and it doesn't contain mhr3's fix
<mhr3> didrocks, it's a copy of the file, not cherrypick of the rev, afaict
<didrocks> ah indeed
<davidcalle> didrocks, it does, I bzr merged unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-trunk into unity-scope-video-remote
<didrocks> I find "fresh the at least once every 30" :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: a small tag on rev 55 please? :)
<didrocks> so that we know where we are at
<davidcalle> didrocks, done, I've also written in red on my screen "DON'T FORGET TO BZR TAG" :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: thanks :)
<didrocks> davidcalle: I'm syncing lp:unity-video-lens/unity-scope-video-remote with it
<mhr3> eh, with 6.0 i'm getting crash when i enter spread and mouse over where the close button should be (but isn't)
<mhr3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1248449/
<mhr3> bschaefer, if you're familiar with that code ^^ ;)
 * bschaefer looks
<mhr3> otherwise, Trevinho ^ :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, not that familiar but I can dig into it, if Trevinho isn't around
<mhr3> i doubt anyone is around :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, yeeah it gets lonely on fridays for me
<mhr3> oh wait, this wasn't 6.0, this was trunk
<bschaefer> mhr3, ill try to re produce the crash, if I can i should be able to fix it
<mhr3> try, crashes everytime here :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, ill see if I can reproduce it, Have a good weekend :)
<bschaefer> i just did and din't get it ;(
<mhr3> thanks, you too
<bschaefer> thanks!
<mhr3> hmm, maybe i'm missing an asset, cause i dont see the close button
<bschaefer> maybe the wrong nux?
<bschaefer> abi?
<mhr3> also, trunk compiz
<bschaefer> mhr3, alright ill give trunk nux/unity/compiz a try
<mhr3> but yea, maybe it's abi
<mhr3> this being null... not nice
<mhr3> anyway i'm really out now
<bschaefer> il try really hard to reproduce it :)
<bschaefer> have a good one!
<bschaefer> (one being the weekend)
<mhr3> you too, cu
<bschaefer> byes!
#ubuntu-unity 2012-09-30
<Milos_SD> Hello
<Milos_SD> Why is "Blur Windows" plugin disabled in compiz that is in Ubuntu 12.10? :S
<Heavensmile> Hmn do anybody here know the current status of the GNOME:Ayatana project on other distros then Ubuntu? I have not heard any news about it since the mid July update
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-23
<Mirv> bregma: added https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-audacious/+bug/1229028 which blocks automatic testing of unity stack
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229028 in Unity Guayadeque Scope "Search tests fail for scopes guayadeque and audacious" [Critical,New]
 * tsdgeos waves hello
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hi there, did you get that problem we had before I went into holidays fixed?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: hi! nope, it's waiting for you ;)
<tsdgeos> damn! should have gotten a longer holiday :D
<tsdgeos> j/k
<tsdgeos> ok, will get into it after reading the ton of email
<tsdgeos> bah, we do something really wrong with power management on the phones
<tsdgeos> left the house with the Nexus4 turned off and full of baterry
<tsdgeos> just to come back and it even doesn't react to charging
<tsdgeos> oh my, and we shelved qt 5.1
<tsdgeos> sigh
<tsdgeos> larsu: ping
<larsu> tsdgeos: good morning
<tsdgeos> larsu: morning
<tsdgeos> larsu: the mouse wheel on the volume thing still has some issues here, you aware of it?
<larsu> no, what are those issues?
 * larsu never uses that feature…
<tsdgeos> middle mouse scroll once, then left click on the indicator
<tsdgeos> takes like 4 seconds to draw
<larsu> woah
<larsu> not for me
<larsu> this is on saucy I presume?
<tsdgeos> yep
<larsu> is it only after freshly logging in or does it happen all the time?
<tsdgeos> all the time
<tsdgeos> i guess it may also be the reason that mouse wheeling doesn't seem as it would work
<tsdgeos> since it only changes volume like once each 4 seconds
<tsdgeos> i can't really mousewhell and notice an immediate change in volume
<larsu> ya I definitely don't have this
<tsdgeos> :-/
<larsu> can you execute `dbus-monitor destination=com.canonical.indicator.sound` while you do this
<tsdgeos> oh lol
<larsu> do the messages appear after the 4 seconds or immediately when you scroll?
<tsdgeos> they appear during 4 seconds
<tsdgeos> kind of :D
<tsdgeos> something fights between 0.392637 and 0.392624
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6144572/
<larsu> mind = blown
 * larsu wonders what's going on there
<larsu> tsdgeos: I assume `dbus-monitor sender=com.canonical.indicator.sound` is similar (with the difference that instead of SetState calls you see Changed signals)
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> larsu: some float vs double or something?
<larsu> might be
<larsu> but it shouldn't even update the state in response to an update of the state
<larsu> I'll look into it, thanks for bringing it up
<larsu> if you want to make a bug, that would be superb ;)
<larsu> (but not strictly necessary)
<tsdgeos> larsu: against indicator sound?
<larsu> tsdgeos: yes please
<tsdgeos> larsu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1229076
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229076 in The Sound Menu "Mouse wheeling in Saucy makes the indicator unresponsive" [Undecided,New]
<larsu> tsdgeos: thanks! I'll try to look at it today or tomorrow
<tsdgeos> thanks!
<Saviq> paulliu, let me know if you need a hand with the music filter grid
<paulliu> Saviq: ok.
<Saviq> paulliu, should be as simple as fixing the "clicked" signal signature?
<paulliu> Saviq: yeah.. I'm fixing it and testing it right now.
<Saviq> paulliu, cool, thanks - Thomas is asking for an ETA in #ferrets
<mzanetti> Saviq: can you have a quick look and tell me if you're happy with the direction it goes before I clean it up and add tests? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/186991
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking good, but it's limited to a single category - can we make it not?
<mzanetti> Saviq: uh... is that really wanted?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I guess it should be possible
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, you're supposed to be able to just get through the whole scope
<Saviq> mzanetti, what's the solution? same as for the calendar?
<mzanetti> Saviq: right now I just put the category's model to the ListView, that's it
<mzanetti> for including all... I'd need to try a bit
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I think we need to go with the "3-item ListView" that you add/remove items to
<Saviq> /from
<mzanetti> mhm...
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's one more thing...
<mzanetti> Saviq: should the contents still only be loaded once you actually switch to a preview or should it be cached for all 3?
<Saviq> mzanetti, on demand
<Saviq> mzanetti, the list view in the back needs to scroll to show you the currently previewed item
<mzanetti> ok. then the solution for cancelling proposed by pstolowski still works... he proposed in auto cancelling a old request when a new one comes in
<Saviq> yeah, that's fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: scrolling with the current OpenEffect is an issue tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, you need to enable: true it for the time
<mzanetti> ah right... that might work
<mzanetti> ok. will check it out
<Saviq> thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, looking good, though, Oren will be happy :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: one more thing: the design shows a little arrow pointing to the current item
<mzanetti> any idea how to get that into the openeffect?
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's leave that for later, I'd say
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, same with highlighting the previewed item
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's sugar, where the actual feature is a big usability improvement
<mzanetti> heh... missed that in the design so far
<mzanetti> I fully agree
<pstolowski> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> pstolowski: hey man
<pstolowski> mzanetti: hi! you don't have the nullptr check branch for Friday's crash, do you?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: no, not really... as I said: when I wanted to actually implement it I realized that I'd really need to be able to reproduce in order to find out what else breaks if I take the DeeModel's sourceModel away
<mzanetti> we might as well end up with a crash in some other line of code
<pstolowski> mzanetti: yeah... so do you mind if I take it?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: please do :)
<pstolowski> mzanetti: not that I know precisely what to do about it :P
<mzanetti> pstolowski: well, I'd say it'd be a good idea investigating into that if that returns the nullptr
<mzanetti> seems like it should return an empty model instead of null
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: what's the phablet-flash command one has to run nowadays?
<tsdgeos> phablet-flash  cdimage-touch --pending ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually no
<popey> tsdgeos: depends if you want the read-only image or not
<Saviq> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ta
<popey> devel-proposed is a bit broken today
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and then `adb touch /userdata/.writable_image; adb reboot`
<popey> so might not be the best one to flash
<mzanetti> Saviq: is apt-get able to install unity build deps on the ro image nowadays?
<popey> might be better using  phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel saucy
<Saviq> popey, well, for development... it's probably good to get the latest, even if *a bit* broken?
<Saviq> popey, how broken, btw?
<popey> sure
<popey> download-manager broken
<popey> so you cant download click packages
<Saviq> popey, k, we'll keep in mind, thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, not without rw-ing the image
<mzanetti> Saviq: last time I tried I rw-ed the image and it still bailed out
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me tries
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think the place where dpkg stores its db is not large enough or something like that happened
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh
<greyback> stupid jetlag
<greyback> hi guys!
<mzanetti> greyback: hey man
<greyback> mzanetti: hey, I need to catch up with you on the devdays stuff
<mzanetti> greyback: yep
<mzanetti> wanna do that now?
<Saviq> popey, btw, "rm: cannot remove '/etc/init/ssh.override': Device or resource busy" any idea?
<popey> why you doing that out of interest?
<Saviq> popey, well, we probably shouldn't indeed
<Saviq> popey, i.e. "initctl start ssh" is enough (we'll fix in our scripts)
<Saviq> popey, but it's weird anyway
<popey> and that's after making the fs rw?
<popey> (and rebooting)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... I'd say run_on_device -s should still enable ssh permanently
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i commented in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_update_section_header/+merge/183457
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: isn't the testcase enough to convince you the fix is good?
<Saviq> popey, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'd say it shouldn't - as long as it will start it with every run...
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... ok... I've been abusing run_on_device -s to make the device usable for my general purpose (which includes enabling ssh)
<Saviq> mzanetti, exactly ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, you can edit /userdata/system-data/etc... instead of making it rw
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that's possibly the correct way
<mzanetti> Saviq: for enabling ssh?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: no... you need to delete that .override file
<mzanetti> Saviq: and the bind-mounted stuff doesn't allow that
<Saviq> mzanetti, `echo "auto" > /userdata/system-data/etc/init/ssh.override`
<Saviq> mzanetti, that should work
<mzanetti> Saviq: doesn't do for me
<mzanetti> Saviq: as long as that file is here (even if empty) ssh doesn't autostart here
<mzanetti> not sure why, tho
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: as I said, I'm ok to approve if you think it still makes sense
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i do
<Saviq> popey, actually that might be the reason for the error - the file is also in /userdata/... (I assume overlaid?)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, run_on_device seems to work here
<Saviq> we *do* need a -c option to at least remove unity8-build-deps from the device...
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep. it does. except that it fails to install build-essentials. haven't looked into that yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, installed fine here, it's building for me
<mzanetti> Saviq: since a week or so I need to manually apt-get build-dep unity8. otherwise cmake wouldn't be installed after a fresh flash...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes - that's it
<Saviq> mzanetti, drop the unity8-build-deps .deb
<mzanetti> from where?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it only installs it when it's older than debian/control
<Saviq> mzanetti, from ~phablet/
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me wanted to save generating / installing it every time
<mzanetti> hmm... I'm pretty sure I had this also after flashing with -b
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me doubts it
<Saviq> but obviously that doesn't work out well
<mzanetti> not 100% positive on it...
<Saviq> mzanetti, noticed one more thing you should tackle while "crossing" the category boundary
<Saviq> mzanetti, it shouldn't be possible to go "out" of the filtered model
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I'm kinda struggling with that currently
<mzanetti> Saviq: as in the ScopeView I don't even have access to all those models
<Saviq> mzanetti, we might need to expose them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, here's a bug "spawned" out of the other one https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229144
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope headers" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i see
<mzanetti> Saviq: what I find a bit weird is that apparently model.results in the delegate gives a *model. but calling data(index, "results") gives a string
<Saviq> mzanetti, is data() invokable?
<mzanetti> yeah
<mhr3> mzanetti, did you try get() instead?
<mzanetti> mhr3: there is no get() in QSortFilterProxyModelQml
<mzanetti> and I'm afraid there can't be
<mhr3> mzanetti, why are you getting sortfiltermodel?
<mhr3> is that the count>0 wrapper thing?
<mzanetti> mhr3: scopeview.categories
<mhr3> mzanetti, that returns DeeListModel
<mhr3> s
<mzanetti> print("...........................finding model", categoryView.model)
<mzanetti> ...........................finding model QSortFilterProxyModelQML(0x1db4470)
<mzanetti> ...........................finding model QSortFilterProxyModelQML(0x1db4470)
<mzanetti> damn copy/paste
<mhr3> mzanetti, scopeView.categories is SortFilterModel scopeView.scope.categories should give you access to the DeeListModels
<mzanetti> mhr3: ah... that gives me a object with "count" 0
<mhr3> mzanetti, what exactly are you doing?
<mzanetti> mhr3: in onPressAndHold I get the model and the index of the pressed item
<mzanetti> mhr3: but the thing is, the Preview must be able to walk over all categories
<mzanetti> mhr3: so I need to find out which model this is (if there are any other models before and after this)
<mhr3> you mean rows in the model
<mzanetti> mhr3: if you look from the ScopeListView POV yes, if you look at it from the FilterGrid POV not, in that case its really other models before/after this model
<mzanetti> but in the onPressAndHold handler I've only got data from the FilterGrid POV
<mhr3> mzanetti, you have the delegateItem.model, isn't that enough?
<mzanetti> mhr3: no... that only points to the model for this category
<mzanetti> but I need all categories
<mhr3> mzanetti, wasn't the previewing supposed to work only within a category?
<mzanetti> mhr3: not any more since Saviq is back :P
<mzanetti> mhr3: no... I think design wants it to include the whole scope
<Saviq> mhr3, is that the case for unity7?
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti ok, looks like we need clarification from design
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
 * Saviq always assumed it's "global"
<mhr3> Saviq, moreover it'd be terribly complex, imagine you cross to a completely different renderer
<mzanetti> from a code POV I think including all categories seems like a major headache right now.
<mhr3> indeed
<Saviq> mhr3, different renderer doesn't matter - we're not "replacing" the model for the current renderer
<mzanetti> from a usability POV... not sure... I personally think crossing categories might be confusing... but not entirely sure
<Saviq> mhr3, even if you mean different *category* renderer, doesn't really pose much more headaches
 * Saviq asks Oren
<mhr3> Saviq, yes i meant category renderer
<mzanetti> ack
<mhr3> going from previewing grid to carousel
<mhr3> i can see the transition to make it nice really complex
<Saviq> mhr3, doesn't feel more complex than enabling preview in the carousel itself
<mhr3> hmm, perhaps
<Saviq> mhr3, the view behind the preview would just scroll, and then we'd need to scroll the carousel to show the entry in question
<mhr3> anyway, crossing categories seems silly :P
<Saviq> maybe, /me assumed it'd work :)
<mzanetti> immagine you swipe through the list of available apps and suddenly you end up in dash plugins.
<Saviq> especially since it's not like you can expect all the previews in a category to be of the  same type
<mzanetti> exactly, yeah
<mzanetti> bbiab
<mzanetti> Saviq: already got an answer from Oren?
<Saviq> mzanetti, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, he's in a meeting
<mzanetti> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, as part of it, you could improve the situation on bug #1224555
<ubot5> bug 1224555 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Previews do not match visual designs" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1224555
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: header, at least
<mzanetti> Saviq: afaik paulliu is working on that
<mzanetti> paulliu: are you?
<paulliu> mzanetti: yeah..
<mzanetti> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> paulliu, can you please update the above bug?
<Saviq> assign yourself and such
<paulliu> sure.
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhr3 Oren confirmed - stop on category boundary
<mzanetti> Saviq: nice
<mhr3> good, that should actually be doable :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: so I'll clean this mess up and propose for merging
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah, its actually done already
<Saviq> ok, our autolanding doesn't work
<Saviq> fginther, help ;(
<Saviq> fginther, http://s-jenkins:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/
<Saviq> fginther, the three landings of unity8 today failed in the same exact way - gallery apps tests failed on phones
<pstolowski> Saviq: hey, with today's trunk I'm getting qml errors about 'Hud' type; what do I miss?
<Saviq> pstolowski, what error exactly?
<Saviq> right... so under otto it fails 'cause we're not killing notify-osd
<Saviq> mzanetti, remember ↑?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah...
<Saviq> mzanetti, what did we decide re: notify-osd vs. our own notification interface?
<mzanetti> Saviq: export `dbus-launch`
<Saviq> mzanetti, and why didn't we do that yet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: actually I had hoped to do this in the autopilot stuff itself. but that doesn't work
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is, I'm afraid if the whole shell is run under a "new" dbus
<mzanetti> Saviq: because the pythong notify libs are being loaded before the ctor is called. so they load the env var before we have a chance to change it
 * mzanetti really wonders why he can't type python without a g at the end
<Saviq> mzanetti, that might be even worse - whatever is run in the session won't be available
<pstolowski> Saviq: ah, nvm, it's actually Nick's filter-selector branch, trunk runs fine
<Saviq> pstolowski, for that you probably need a newer UITK
<Saviq> pstolowski, or even Nic's branch, for that matter
<pstolowski> Saviq: yeah
<Saviq> pstolowski, it's linked on Nic's MR
<mzanetti> Saviq: what do you mean with that? what would be running what's not available?
<Saviq> mzanetti, if stuff isn't dbus-activated, but upstart-managed
<Saviq> mzanetti, if we run the whole suite under a new dbus
<Saviq> mzanetti, we won't get those
<mzanetti> yeah... might cause issues. I agree
<Saviq> we really should have an "empty" session
<mzanetti> or better: it might hide issues we have
<Saviq> without unity7
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> that's what we did in the vms so far
<mzanetti> I had unity7 shut down and only started a plain X
<Saviq> fginther, didrocks, can we have otto run unity8 tests without unity7?
<Saviq> we can work around issues - like we did until now - but their amount will grow and cause us carrying cruft :/
<Saviq> pete-woods, https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/libusermetrics/color-themes-gconf/+merge/186770/comments/426459
<Saviq> pete-woods, let's continue the discussion here, if we need to, latency on MRs is too big ;)
<pete-woods> Saviq: relocatable schema sounds good to me
<pete-woods> Saviq: is this supported by stuff like dconf-editor?
<Saviq> pete-woods, sure
<Saviq> pete-woods, a relocatable schema is just one that doesn't have a default path associated with it
<Saviq> pete-woods, so you need to explicitly point it at some place - and there can be multiple of those
<pete-woods> Saviq: okay, then we just have a fixed schema in some place with a string list of the theme "names"?
<Saviq> pete-woods, shouldn't even be needed
<Saviq> pete-woods, as long as we put all of them under a known path
<pete-woods> Saviq: how do I iterate over them?
<Saviq> so all of the objects under /somewhere/themes/ would be those
<Saviq> pete-woods, you just ls /somewhere/themes/ and assume all of theme are that
<pete-woods> Saviq: is there some "children of node X" type method in the Qt QPI?
<Saviq> pete-woods, of sorts
<Saviq> pete-woods, dunno, larsu, around?
<larsu> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> larsu, so, we need multiple sets of values for "infographic palettes"
<Saviq> larsu, so that would be palette1/foreground palette1/background etc.
<Saviq> larsu, would relocatable dconf schemas be a good way to store those in dconf?
<Saviq> larsu, question no. 2 - to iterate over those, should they just all be stored under a common path, so, say /com/canonical/infographic/palettes/{palette1,palette2} etc.?
<Saviq> and if so, do we need a *list* of those paths stored somewhere, or would iterating over /com/canonical/infographic/palettes/'s children be enough
<larsu> Saviq: definitely a question for desrt, not me
<larsu> let's move this to #ubuntu-desktop :)
<Saviq> larsu, and, would we have APIs for that in the Qt gsettings APIs?
<Saviq> larsu, k
<larsu> Saviq: we don't have APIs like that in gsettings-qt, but I can certainly add it
<Saviq> larsu, k, let's see what desrt says
<Saviq> pete-woods, join #ubuntu-desktop please?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you have some kind of repro steps for https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1225391 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225391 in Unity 8 "Installed Applications is blank after doing a search" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> i can't repro it here
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, search, clear, search, clear, search, clear...
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, can't repro
<Saviq> mhr3, can you ↑?
 * Saviq flashes maguro
<tsdgeos> errrr
<tsdgeos> how am i supposed to stop a search?
<tsdgeos> i.e. hide the search bar
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> we aren't resizing the shell when the OSK shows so i can't see some stuff without hiding the OSK
<tsdgeos> :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's "persistent"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so if it happens, you can scroll down to see
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1213034
<ubot5> bug 1213034 in Unity 8 "Can't dismiss keyboard by tapping outside of search entry" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1213034
<Saviq> huh? how is that fix committed?
<tsdgeos> exactly my question :D
<tsdgeos> not being able to dismiss it is a pain
<tsdgeos> since i can't see everything easily
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's a regression
<tsdgeos> and that's where we need an autopilot test :-)
 * tsdgeos hides
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not ap, qml test is enough
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and completely +1
<tsdgeos> Saviq: autopilot to test the OSK is not really there, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that shouldn't be a test in unity8, though
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it should be tested with the SDK - we should just make sure our text field is unfocused
<tsdgeos> true
<tsdgeos> i'm lost now
<Saviq> fginther, didrocks, please help ;(
<tsdgeos> did https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/lvwph_update_section_header/+merge/183457 failed to merge because some tests in the gallery fail?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right
<tsdgeos> why?
<didrocks> Saviq: I don't know how we can do it (and in hangouts about Mir TBH)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's something you missed - we're running *some* tests across the board
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so as to test if something doesn't break something else
<fginther> Saviq, sorry, I'm trying to catch up now.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so, gallery with unity8, some other apps with UITK etc.
<tsdgeos> so we never get anything merged because all our tests are unstable :D
<Saviq> fginther, I can give you a summary
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or theirs ;)
<Saviq> fginther, our tests assume we're running in a clean session (no unity7 running)
<Saviq> fginther, and while we could think of working around stuff
<tsdgeos> so i just keep approving until magic happens?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, right now we have a different issue
<tsdgeos> ook
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause we've moved from VM'ed tests to real hardware ones
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which means we're under unity7, and that causes issues we need to tackle first
<tsdgeos> i see
<fginther> Saviq, ah, right
<Saviq> fginther, we'll grow the number of workarounds unnecessarily, IMO
<Saviq> to test in a non-real environment anyway, where unity8 runs in a unity7 session
<fginther> Saviq, so we essentially need to kill unity7 first, right?
<Saviq> fginther, not even that
<Saviq> fginther, ideally we shouldn't start it at all
<Saviq> fginther, i.e. start a unity8 session instead
<fginther> Saviq, got it, the VM setup is coming back to me now
<Saviq> fginther, otherwise we might end up hiding real issues
<Saviq> fginther, case at hand - notify-osd is prestarted with unity7
<Saviq> fginther, and while we could kill it so that unity8 takes the notifications over - doesn't sound like a correct solution
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it's really hard to repro, just keep searching it will happen at some point
<Saviq> fginther, we did think of running the tests under a separate dbus session, but again - that might cause some other things to fail, 'cause we *do* expect some other things to be pre-started
<Saviq> or at least might
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i just had it happen in the video scope
<fginther> Saviq, I think I know how to fix this, but it might take most of the day. Do we need to fall back to the VMs to keep the testing moving?
<Saviq> fginther, we can't merge anything currently, 'cause our mediumtests are failing
<mhr3> tsdgeos, it seems to be more common when you expand a category
<Saviq> fginther, if we can go back to VMs for the time being, that could be a solution for us indeed
<fginther> Saviq, ack, will set that up first
<Saviq> mhr3, ah! I think you hit the jack pot
<Saviq> mhr3, tsdgeos: expand "More suggestions", search, reset search → "More suggestions" empty
<tedg> greyback, Hey, so we had a conference call where the focused observers came up.
<tedg> greyback, It was mentioned that the app guys might want to have separate wakeup and focus events going to the shell.
<greyback> tedg: yes sorry I missed it, I was traveling
<tedg> greyback, That way it'd be "wake up" -> "send url" -> "focus"
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, no problem.
<greyback> tedg: I don't follow. Can you give me an example?
<tedg> greyback, We had Saviq track your movements... we knew exactly where you were.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, uh oh, just managed to break the LVWPH again...
<tedg> greyback, So on the case of an app that is in the background and it gets send a new URL to open.
 * greyback looks around nervously
<tsdgeos> Saviq: wops
<Saviq> tsdgeos, expand "Installed", tap "SEARCH"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, breakage
<tedg> greyback, So then if it was paused, it would have to be unpaused before getitng the URL
<tedg> greyback, And it'd be better if it could get the URL before being shown to the user.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but yeah, if an expanded category disappears
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it doesn't come back
<Saviq> mhr3, can you confirm ↑?
<tedg> greyback, More concrete, opening a music file in the dash while the music player is open.
<tedg> (but in the background)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you tell me what are you searching exactly?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, abc
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that "Installed" goes away
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, expanding, searching and resetting seems to break it quite reliably
<Saviq> \o/
 * Saviq adds to the bug
<greyback> tedg: sure. So if url is to be dispatched to a background app, the application manager needs to be notified which app should be woken up. Once app is woken, push the url to it, and then give it focus. Sound right?
<tedg> greyback, Yup.
<tedg> greyback, So do you want just two observers?
<tedg> "freshen up" and "focus"
<Saviq> Cimi, standup
<tedg> "start the coffee" and "drink it"
<greyback> tedg: am thinking. For case when app needs to be respawned, we need to know when app is ready to receive the url
<tedg> greyback, We're good there already, we pass it on the command line.  And in the secondary activation case I handle that as well.
<tedg> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/fdo-application-open/+merge/186887
<tedg> greyback, That'll send a URL to a running app
<greyback> tedg: to confirm: for the respawn case, upstart is respawning the app and passing the url on the cmd line?
<tedg> greyback, Initial startup case, yes.  In the running case we're sending it via DBus.
<greyback> tedg: okay. This gives me concern, as now 2 separate libs might respawn apps: the url launcher, or the app manager
<Saviq> fginther, there's a good question: how did we ever get through daily release
<Saviq> fginther, /me suspects gallery-app triggers notify-osd to launch, maybe...
<tedg> greyback, No, what I'm saying is that I think we should put in an observer in libupstart-app-launch so that we can ask the app manager to do it.
<tedg> greyback, So then the process will be "detect running" - "ask to wake up" - "send url" - "ask to focus"
<tedg> greyback, Where the two asks are the app manager.
<Saviq> fginther, so yeah, if you reverse the suites
<Saviq> fginther, unity8 gallery_app - that might actually work :D
 * Saviq tries
<greyback> tedg: I need to step through the process, let me write it up somewhere
<tedg> K
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you progress with the issue that .desktop files are only found in /usr/share/applications?
<Saviq> mzanetti, should be fixed now?
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you have a way to make it fail still?
<mzanetti> ok... today in the QA weekly veebers said he would require a fix for that in his app lifecycle autopilot tests
<mzanetti> so I assumed it is still broken
<mzanetti> I didn't test myself
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, will ping him later today
<Saviq> fginther, fook yeah, instead of moving unity8 tests back onto VMs
<Saviq> fginther, can you just reverse "gallery_app unity8" so that unity8 tests run first?
<Saviq> fginther, as a quick workaround, that is?
<fginther> Saviq, no problem, will give it a try
<Saviq> fginther, that should fix mediumtests-saucy - mediumtests-touch are probably still failing - that might be your bigger issue
<fginther> Saviq, it's switched now
<fginther> Saviq, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-autolanding/474/ is using the new order
<Saviq> fginther, thanks, yeah I started it manually
<Cimi> dednick, finished
<dednick> Cimi: i'm back in mumble if you wan to talk?
<greyback> tedg: http://sketchpad.cc/KNwZMfaosY
<greyback> tedg: how right or wrong am I?
<greyback> welcome to edit to fix my errors
<greyback> tedg: case 1 & case 5 disagree greatly, that's problematic for me
<tedg> greyback, So I guess I don't understand case 5, is there something different happening there outside the app?  I mean, shouldn't the app backend detect it has a saved state and resume it?
<greyback> tedg: honestly, I can't answer that. Need to ask maybe Kaleo or ricmm that
<tedg> greyback, Are you doing anything different?  :-)  You're not tracking the state of the app in that regard, right?
<greyback> tedg: right now I just send a signal to the app to say "save state" and "resume state"
<tedg> greyback, Do you mean SIGSTOP/CONT there?
<tedg> greyback, Or actually give the serialized data?
<greyback> tedg: right now via Mir we send lifecycle state signals "I'm suspending you" and "you've been resumed" to the app.
<greyback> tedg: so if app looses focus, it gets "I'm suspending you" signal. 3 seconds later, process stopped with SIGSTOP.
<greyback> if app gets focus later, process resumed with SIGCONT, and app sent signal "you've been resumed"
<tedg> greyback, What happens if the app is shutdown.  Do you still send resume?
<tedg> greyback, Or is resume assumed at init() ?
<tedg> greyback, I made an alternative case 5
<tedg> greyback_, I made an alternative case 5
<greyback_> tedg: sorry I dropped out there
<tedg> greyback_, NP
<tedg> greyback_, I've edited up your sketchpad a bit
<greyback_> tedg: great, that's what it's for :)
<greyback_> tedg: we need to clarify if this is correct: "Application notices saved state files, initiates resume"
<tedg> greyback_, Correct
<greyback_> tedg: another thing that I'm concerned about is the command line argument stuff. When appManager respawns a process, it relaunches the process with the original command line arguments. But upstart won't know those
<tedg> greyback_, I'm confused what you mean by "respawn"
<tedg> greyback_, Please don't call "exec" anywhere in your code :-)
<tedg> greyback_, That means we're not getting the environment and containment, which were the reasons we decided to use Upstart there.
<greyback_> tedg: sure. So what if app1 launched with cmdline --one. App then switched away from and killed. Then app1 resumed with cmdline --two.
<tedg> greyback_, We don't accept command line arguments, only those on the desktop file.
<greyback_> tedg: if app loads its serialization file, will not that "--two" be overwritten?
<tedg> greyback_, If they changed their desktop file?
<greyback_> tedg: but you say the urldispatcher passes url via command line
<greyback_> to apps which need to be launched
<tedg> greyback_, yes, so if the desktop Exec line has a %u on it we'll fill that in with the URL.
<tedg> greyback_, So I think the app management API has to handle that case.  Resume, and then emulate the "new URL" signal.
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can you repeat me the commands for autopilot?
<greyback_> tedg: using dbus to send it the new url? Like we'd do to an app that was running
<tedg> greyback_, No, I'm saying that the App should do that.  In that there's a signal it sends when it gets a URL over DBus, it should internally generate the same signal.  We can't know whether, for instance, the resume was successful or not.
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, "autopilot --help"
<tedg> greyback_, The app may be treating it as a new start.
<mzanetti> :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, but there was an import?
<mzanetti> import?
<Saviq> fginther, success on mediumtests-saucy at least
<Cimi> mzanetti, I need a test suite
<fginther> Saviq, cool
<Cimi> qah ok maybe
<Cimi> snide the tests dir
<davmor2> hey unity guys,  on initial boot of the phone, there is no wifi an no 3g till you get through the actual start guide, this means that the click apps and online scope prefs don't show.  Is there a way to autoupdate the scopes once there is an internet connection of some sort?
<thostr_> greyback_: tedg: let's have a hangout with lool to conclude
<Saviq> davmor2, we have a plan for this, but needs to be executed
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... now I get it... yes, inside tests/autopilot/
<mzanetti> unless the test suite is installed into the system
<Saviq> davmor2, the dash will monitor the network connection, and refresh online sources when connected
<davmor2> Saviq: nice :)
<davmor2> Saviq: is there a bug for that already that you are tracking on?
<greyback_> tedg: that'll work if apps have logic to do that. But it feels wrong to me, as traditionally, command line arguments are fixed during the application runtime. I consider an app which saves its state, is killed, relaunches and restores its state, to be equivalent to an app which has not stopped at all.
<Saviq> davmor2, but we need some support thingies for that in a few places
<Saviq> davmor2, good question, mhr3, is there a bug for refreshing online scopes?
<tedg> greyback_, To the app it should be, but we can't really handle that externally.
<tedg> greyback_, So the lower levels of the SDK need to handle that.
<Saviq> tedg, greyback_ about that... /me wonders if we should really actually use arguments to pass stuff around... since we still need DBus (or whatever) entry points for passing them to running apps, maybe we can think of a single entry point that will work for both?
<Saviq> tedg, greyback_, i.e. when app starts, it would "ask" the app manager to feed it any outstanding actions
<Saviq> when ready, that is
<greyback_> tedg: let's find out who is doing the serialization work in the SDK and see what he/she thinks
<tedg> greyback_, +1, do you know who that is?
<tedg> Saviq, I'm not against that, but it seems like more work :-)
<Cimi> mzanetti, WireProtocolVersionMismatch: Wire protocol mismatch at <session bus :1.143 /com/canonical/Autopilot/Introspection>: is 1.3, expecting 1.4
<Cimi> }}}
<Saviq> tedg, does it really? depends if we do still support actions through arguments
<tedg> Saviq, I think we have to for non-SDK applications, no?
<tedg> :q
<Saviq> Cimi, you got autopilot 1.4 installed
<Saviq> Cimi, drop ppa:autopilot, uninstall autopilot, reinstall
<Saviq> tedg, I mean *in* the apps themselves
<Saviq> tedg, not in app manager
<tedg> Saviq, I think they do... Music app does.
<Saviq> tedg, that's because we didn't tell them otherwise ;)
<Saviq> tedg, and well, that's all fine and all, but once we start implementing the common actions API
<Saviq> tedg, from launcher, from indicators, through urls...
<Saviq> we need to support a DBus way of doing it
<Saviq> anyway
<Saviq> so supporting process arguments for those feels like more work
<Saviq> sure, apps can still support *some* arguments, like passing URLs, for the non-Ubuntu / non-Unity / non-AppManager case
<tedg> Saviq, Yes, this is URIs, not actions though in general.
<mzanetti> Cimi: you're not up to date...
<Saviq> tedg, k
<Saviq> fginther, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-touch/1364/?
<mhr3> Saviq, davmor2, i don't recall one, feel free to open
<mzanetti> Cimi: python-autopilot and libautopilot-qt need to be same version
<Saviq> fginther, so that issue is still there :/
<tedg> Saviq, The FD.o application interface has space for that, we're not at that point though.
<Cimi> mzanetti, upgrading
<Saviq> tedg, right, /me forgets about that all the time
<fginther> Saviq, would a reboot between test suites help?
<Saviq> fginther, no idea
<Saviq> fginther, not sure what's happening there
<Saviq> fginther, but all gallery app tests fail
<davmor2> mhr3, Saviq: will do
<mhr3> thx
<fginther> Saviq, I'll give that a try, gallery-app tests aren't failing like that when run in isolation
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<davmor2> mhr3, Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229241
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229241 in Unity 8 "net connection should refresh scopes" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> thanks davmor2
<ssweeny> mhr3, ping. another day another question :)
<mhr3> ssweeny, same as mfisch's on #ubuntu-touch? :)
<mfisch> its a new one I think ;)
<ssweeny> mhr3, no actually, this is about having scopes in /custom not loaded
<mhr3> ssweeny, oh?
<ssweeny> mhr3, i thought it was related to mfisch's issue but i was mistaken
<ssweeny> mhr3, yeah even with the latest -proposed i get the no key file error for my scopes
<ssweeny> mhr3, they're in /custom/xdg/data/unity/scopes
<pstolowski> mzanetti, mhr3 : here is a branch https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/results-nullptr-fix/+merge/187052 that should help with the crash on GetResultsForCategory, though I wasn't able to reproduce that situation.
<mhr3> ssweeny, do you have those XDG_DATA_DIRS patches?
<ssweeny> mhr3, i thought they'd landed
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ok... so its not just me
<mzanetti> thanks a bunch for the fix tho... I'll have a look
<mhr3> ssweeny, i thought so too, but didn't check
<mhr3> ssweeny, there should be upstart job that changes the envvar, do you see it somewhere?
<ssweeny> mhr3, it's not in /etc/init
<ssweeny> would it be in a session job?
<mhr3> yes, it's a session job
<ssweeny> mhr3, i have the custom-env.conf job
<mhr3> ssweeny, it that the one that changes it?
<ssweeny> mhr3, yeah it has this line initctl set-env XDG_DATA_DIRS="/custom/xdg/data:${XDG_DATA_DIRS:-/usr/share}"
<mhr3> ssweeny, didn't lool say that it needs the --global --retain params?
<ssweeny> mhr3, perhaps. i don't remember :/
<kgunn> mterry: ping - hey can you bump the build dep for unity-system-compositor ? didrocks is going to try and land mir today for touch
<mhr3> ssweeny, this is what his mail said
<mhr3>         initctl set-env --retain --global XDG_DATA_DIRS=/custom/share:/usr/share/ubuntu:/usr/share/gnome:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/
<ssweeny> mhr3, ah, let me try that then
<mhr3> although what you posted looks like a fixed version of this
<mhr3> still, maybe it's missing those params
<mterry> kgunn, does it need a bump or just a rebuild?
<kgunn> didrocks: ^ ?
<kgunn> mterry: i understand it would be a bump in the build dep control file
<didrocks> mterry: bumping so that a rebuild is trigger (but it's just a rebuild in fact)
<didrocks> but otherwise "nothing to release"
<mterry> didrocks, are we going to 0.0.11 or shall I use 0.0.10+13.10.20130923-0ubuntu1 ?
<didrocks> mterry: 0.0.11 sounds better
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should category expansion live between searchs?
<tsdgeos> or shall it be reset?
<mterry> didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity-system-compositor/bump/+merge/187057
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I *think* we made it to live through explicitly
<tsdgeos> we did make it live
<tsdgeos> but was for when you scrolled up and down
<didrocks> mterry: approving, but I think we'll need latest Mir to be merged in first
<tsdgeos> and the item was recreated
<ssweeny> mhr3, i *thnk* adding those parameters fixed it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. when you search, expand, and want to limit the search  even more
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i did not think about searches
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should not reset
<ssweeny> mhr3, but i might be running into mfisch's issue now
<tsdgeos> because the current code is probably wrong for searches
<mterry> didrocks, yar, won't build without that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so yeah, I think it should live through
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, isn't there a "expanded" property on the Category object, even?
<tsdgeos> i'll make it so that it stores something better than the index then
<tsdgeos> like category name or something
<Saviq> mhr3, how does unity7 handle that ↑↑?
<asac> mzanetti: so thostr said you were able to reproduce and one of you is working on lp:1228097
<tsdgeos> Saviq: is there?¿
<asac> can you confirm and update the bug please?
<mhr3> ssweeny, sorry, no known fix for that one, keep restarting, it's a race should work at some point
<ssweeny> mhr3, got it. thanks for the help with my issue though :)
<mhr3> Saviq, it doesn't destroy category renderers, just hide them
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, interesting
<Saviq> let's not do that :D
<tsdgeos> so i need to store something better than the expandedIndex
<tsdgeos> since it may happen that between searches the index of a given category changes
<mhr3> tsdgeos, category id should be quite unique :)
<mzanetti> asac: no. still not able to reproduce... but we have a blind fix :/
<tsdgeos> mhr3: i'll store that then ;-)
<asac> a blind fix?
<asac> thostr said you were able to reproduce
<asac> not sure now
<asac> i will install daily-proposed and just run the unity8 autopilots
<asac> if that crashes on maguro you owe me at least 5 whiskies in the hotel lobby
<asac> :)
<mhr3> uuh, that's an expensive crash
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1225391/+merge/187058 fixes the empty categories stuff
<tsdgeos> i'm not ultra happy about *why* it does fix it
<tsdgeos> but i guess we can go with it
<kgunn> mzanetti: for SIM pin entry are we enabled ? or rather...what's needs to happen there for phone v1 ?
<kgunn> mzanetti: remember, we didn't need to allow user to cancel
<kgunn> mzanetti: forced pin entry on boot
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmm... so we're still working on the proper solution. MacSlow was progressing with it.
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you aware of what exactly the state is there?
<kgunn> mzanetti: would it be loads of effort to cut to a simple forced entry ? (seems i recall not a lot of time)
<pstolowski> mzanetti: do you have a branch that I could use to test preview-cancellation?
<mzanetti> kgunn: no. that's still there in a branch and could be merged I guess.
<kgunn> mzanetti: totally realize you'd prefer not to...but its got "favorite question" status
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yes. give me a second to push
<tsdgeos> mhr3: when you say "missing scope views" in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229144 ?
<mzanetti> kgunn: ack.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what's exactly missing?
 * tsdgeos waves to kgunn, I'm back from holiday
<kgunn> tsdgeos: welcome back sir!
<kgunn> hope it was a good one
<tsdgeos> it was indeed
<mzanetti> pstolowski: lp:~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/
<Saviq> kgunn, mzanetti it was almost ready for review on Friday
<mzanetti> yeah... that's what I thought..
<Saviq> kgunn, would be ready if MacSlow didn't break his stomach yesterday
<mzanetti> ouch
<kgunn> eeewww
<pstolowski> mzanetti: thanks
<kgunn> Saviq: are you opposed to landing a forceful pin entry in the meantime ?
<Saviq> kgunn, kind of, yes... it's been waiting for some time already, what good will one more day do...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you seem to also repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229144  sometimes?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, pretty often on desktop
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just run, see if all your scopes are there, rinse, repeate
<mzanetti> I see that on the phone too quite often
<Saviq> -e
<kgunn> Saviq: "what good will one more day do"....?...so are you arguing for or against landing a "forced pin entry"
<Saviq> kgunn, against
<kgunn> Saviq: ah.."what harm will one more day do"
<Saviq> kgunn, that
<Saviq> kgunn, no point in merging something half-baked, that will probably cause us other issues
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, you mean the whole scope is missing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll check that tomorrow
<tsdgeos> well not tomrrow
<tsdgeos> since it's a holiday tomorrow
<tsdgeos> i'll check on wednesday :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, slacker
 * tsdgeos waves
<mzanetti> :D
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: have to maintain the spaniard cliche
 * mzanetti whishes germany hadn't wasted all the public holidays in June
<Saviq> lol
<mhr3> ssweeny, any luck with restarting?
<ssweeny> mhr3, yeah, actually this may be coincidence but when i left out the --retain flag (but kept global) it seemed to work
<mhr3> ssweeny, hm, yes i'd go with coincidence
<kgunn> mterry: mind joining #ubtunu-mir ?
<ssweeny> mhr3, you're probably right
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added something like
<Cimi>     def get_hud_edge_drag_area(self):
<Cimi>         return self.app.select_single("EdgeDragArea", objectName="hudDragArea")
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I am not able to get the property distanceThreshold
<mhr3> ssweeny, actually --retain is:
<mhr3>                      If  the  specified variable is already set, do not modify
<mhr3>                      it.
<mhr3> so definitely should *not* be there
<mzanetti> Cimi: try to remove the "EdgeDragArea"
<mhr3> ssweeny, also the get-env should have --global
<ssweeny> mhr3, ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, works… why^
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think the classname is "DirectionalDragArea"
<Cimi> ah ok
<mzanetti> Cimi:  you need to give the C++ class type
<Cimi> mzanetti, oh right, I see then
<mzanetti> err, class name
<mzanetti> Cimi: however, since autopilot 1.4 the class name is optional and only objectName is enough
<kgunn> mterry: i heard you alreday know about lightdm/GN regress...so lightdm didn't make it into touch image ?
<kgunn> just double checkin' you do actually know
<mterry> kgunn, no...  apparently last Friday it wasn't tested on maguro after all, and now they are seeing crashes on maguro (vs just slowness reported before)
<mterry> kgunn, cwayne has a maguro that he will help me remote-debug
<kgunn> mterry: cool (...well...not cool but...you're on it :)
<mterry> kgunn, seeing crashes at least makes sense compared to slowness.  They say they don't see it on rw images.  So probably just a directory that needs to be set to rw
<om26er> mhr3, is there a .desktop file entry to hide an icon only on Ubuntu touch ?
<mhr3> om26er, only desktop files with X-Ubuntu-Touch=true are shown
<om26er> mhr3, ok
<om26er> larsu, still up ?
<larsu> om26er: ish
<om26er> larsu, ok, i'll present you something simple :) bug 1229422
<ubot5> bug 1229422 in indicator-messages (Ubuntu) "Messaging Menu show 'Clear All' even though there are no pending notifications" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229422
<larsu> om26er: ah, thanks for filing that. I'll take care of it tomorrow
<om26er> larsu, coolio
<kgunn> mterry: any joy on lightdm for GN ?
<mterry> kgunn, cwayne and I are chewing through it.  Best I have so far is that logind is refusing PAM's request to create a session for the user, which means /run/user/$UID is not created, which leads to unpleasantness
<kgunn> mterry: there's a lot of unpleasantness going round :)
<mterry> kgunn, why logind is refusing is an ongoing investigation.  I'm going into office tomorrow for access to a maguro for further debugging as needed
<shiznix> anyone know what's happening with unity-lens-music ?
<shiznix> it hasn't been able to build since libunity updates some months ago
<shiznix> or is it in the process of being integrated into smart-scopes ?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-24
<jibel> there is a regression in unity/compiz with latest updates ( +13.10.20130920-0ubuntu1) bug 1229540
<ubot5> bug 1229540 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Clicking launcher icon does not switch to application with multiple workspaces" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229540
<veebers> mzanetti: hey, who would be a good person to talk to re: the dash and scopes? I'm introspecting it and can't tell which scopes are 'enabled'. I.e. the social.scope details state enabled, but I can't see it on the phone (only have 4 options)
<mzanetti> veebers: hmm... mhr3 perhaps
<mzanetti> veebers: but let me have a look in the code
<veebers> mzanetti: awesome, much appreciated
<mzanetti> veebers: you should be able to get the amount of loaded scopes with dashContentList.count
<mzanetti> veebers: and in the delegate you can get the scope.id I'd say
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm, that might give me the count, but not which ones are enabled. I.e. I see the QQuickLoader with scopeId: "social.scope" has the properties: isLoaded(True), enabled(True), active(True)
<veebers> but I can't tell from the introspected details if it's available or not (i.e. the social scope isn't available on the phone, I actually have Music, Home, Apps and Videos)
<mzanetti> veebers: hm... isn't that enough?
<mzanetti> veebers: no... but in that case it won't show up in the loader either
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm, then why can't I swipe to it? perhaps my settings are borked?
<mzanetti> veebers: huh?
<mzanetti> so it shows up on the desktop, but you still can't swipe to it?
<veebers> mzanetti: hmm, actually
<veebers> mzanetti: sorry I think I've lead you and myself astray
<veebers> I've gotten the logs between what's running on the phone and what I have running on my desktop :-\
<mzanetti> ok
<veebers> mzanetti: really sorry about that. Perhaps I'll have an actually question tomorrow. But for now I got that _all_ wrong
<mzanetti> veebers: come on... no worries about that
<mzanetti> happens
<veebers> mzanetti: cheers
<jibel> Could anyone have a look at bug bug 1229540, please
<ubot5> bug 1229540 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Clicking launcher icon does not switch to application with multiple workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229540
<jibel> this is a recent regression
<jibel> asac, ^
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> did anyone else notice apps like primarily firefox and thunderbird being extra slow since last week?
<seb128> Trevinho, bregma, other compiz hackers: ^
<asac> jibel: thats on desktop?
<jibel> asac, yes
<dholbach> jibel also filed bug 1229540, which I encounter as well
<ubot5> bug 1229540 in unity (Ubuntu) "[regression] Clicking launcher icon does not switch to application with multiple workspaces" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229540
<jibel> dholbach, I confirm the slowness on intel too
<dholbach> it takes up to 3-4 seconds when clicking on a folder in thunderbird
<jibel> especially transitions between windows, dash, alt-tab
<jibel> it's difficult to measure responsiveness with an application that heavily relies on network
<dholbach> sure, this is more gut feeling than anything scientific
<seb128> dholbach, jibel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1228352 and https://code.launchpad.net/~townsend/compiz/fix-auto-vp-switch-0.9.10/+merge/186881 seem to be the "super doesn't work on other workspace" issue you discussed earlier
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228352 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] Alt-Tab for all viewports will not switch viewports when selecting a window on another viewport" [High,In progress]
<seb128> it's fixed in trunk
<seb128> so I guess we need another compiz landing
<jibel> seb128, thank you
<seb128> yw
<dholbach> thanks seb128!
<Saviq> pstolowski, hey, here's what should get you going with the invalidation https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-isactive/+merge/187179
<Saviq> pstolowski, feel free to just push to the same branch
<pstolowski> Saviq: awesome, thanks!
<pstolowski> mhr3: ^
<Saviq> pstolowski, tested, too! ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, are all those test changes desired/required?
<mhr3> or mixed up branches?
<Saviq> mhr3, cleaned up a little
<Saviq> mhr3, if you look at it it's just moving stuff around
<mhr3> very well, just wanted to check
<mhr3> i'll merge it with my searchInProgress branch, don't want conflicts in it later
<Saviq> mhr3, sure, just do whatever you want with it
<Saviq> mhr3, treat as your own :D
<mhr3> Saviq, like `bzr rm *`? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, try doing that remotely on my copy!
<mhr3> hmm, challenge accepted!
<mhr3> don't forget you're running my code
<mhr3> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/186991
<Saviq> mzanetti, WiP?
<mzanetti> Saviq: not any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, could you please get design ACK for that? I feel, for one, that we need a bigger spinner
<Saviq> and/or maybe darken the background while we're waiting
<mzanetti> Saviq: I noticed that ApplicationsFilterGrid is not used any more. and in general the Dash directory contains a lot of unused legacy stuff
<Saviq> mzanetti, you sure it's not used?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... just in one test
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, it's using the generic one
<mzanetti> yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, generally there's quite some cleanup that needs to happen around that indede
<Saviq> indeed, even
<mzanetti> yep. and I'm afraid testing of the whole scope thing is not good enough either
<mzanetti> which is why my branch doesn't really contain a test for this
<mhr3> we'll really need to setup a test scope and have some tests talk to it
<mzanetti> it would require a lot of mocking and
<Saviq> mhr3, +1
<mzanetti> yeah... what mhr3 said
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, could we get a spinner on first preview open?
<mzanetti> Saviq: isn't it there?
<Saviq> mzanetti, when you tap on "More suggestions", it just sits there
<mzanetti> right... problem is, that this is triggered by a activate() on the item which is supposed to run the app
<mzanetti> so in QML I don't have a way to know if there's a preview coming up
<mzanetti> the scopes items would need an additional property "activatable" or whatever so it can trigger the correct signal
<mzanetti> => the spinner on first preview only shows up onPressAndHold (as I know a preview is coming up)
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, or we just put up a spinner on activate()
<Saviq> mzanetti, and drop it when anything comes back
<mzanetti> just on top of the other stuff?
<mzanetti> would look quite bad imho
<mhr3> mzanetti, all taps should do previews (minus apps)
<mzanetti> mhr3: in all scopes?
<Saviq> mhr3, minus Online Videos, too, atm
<mhr3> mzanetti, Saviq, hm?
<mhr3> mzanetti, in all afaik
<Saviq> mhr3, oups, it seems to do both, actually
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, I tap on an item in Online, get a preview, and soon thereafter the web browser
<mzanetti> Saviq: really... just tried here... I only get the browser onClick
<mhr3> Saviq, then it's broken
<mzanetti> oh wait
<mzanetti> its broken indeed. first click behaves correctly
<mzanetti> the others not any more
<davmor2> morning guys I have a bit of an issue with the commercial apps that I am porting to Unity in that the installed apps seem to be showing up twice in the dash http://ubuntuone.com/3YJYgeuXb9jN9IYwkQwzLm
<mzanetti> actually. only once you trigger a preview manually with longpress.
<mzanetti> after that it's broken and does both
<davmor2> to saucy rather than unity even
<mzanetti> mhr3: ^
<Saviq> davmor2, known bug, in fixing
<mhr3> Saviq, it is?
<Saviq> mhr3, I saw a branch...
<davmor2> Saviq: fantastic do you have a bug number I can subscribe to so I can retest once it is fixed please
<mhr3> davmor2, where are the .desktop files?
<Saviq> mhr3, davmor2 actually bug #1225387
<ubot5> bug 1225387 in unity-lens-applications "Multiple entries for each application" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1225387
<Saviq> Fix committed
<Saviq> or released, even
<davmor2> mhr3: /usr/bin/applications
<mhr3> that one was because of click scope
<mhr3> so not relevant to this
<Saviq> ok /me shuts up
<davmor2> sorry /usr/share/applications even
<davmor2> Saviq: this is desktop commercial apps vs click apps
<mhr3> davmor2, can you pastebin output of `libunity-tool -s /usr/share/unity/scope/applications.scope -q moves - r`?
<mhr3> -r
<mhr3> not - r
<davmor2> mhr3: scope or scopes?
<mhr3> scopes indeed
<davmor2> mhr3: I'll just install libunity-tool first then it might work better then D'oh
<mhr3> -tools :)
<mhr3> is the pkg name
<davmor2> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149541
<mhr3> are you fully updated?
<mhr3> anyone, once again
<mhr3> plus you're missing the "-q moves"
<davmor2> D'oh
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti, so we can then assume that, except for running and installed apps, everything else will give us a preview?
<mhr3> Saviq, you shouldn't assume, you should request a preview
<davmor2> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149559
<Saviq> mhr3, oh?
<mzanetti> hmm... I'm not really sure if that will be true forever
<davmor2> mhr3: I updated this morning let me reboot incase that fixes anything
<Saviq> mhr3, thought it was the scope that will come back with a preview on activation
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. that's what's happening now
<mhr3> davmor2, nah, it's fine, it was the missing param
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I though we'll be continuing with that
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> brb
<mhr3> Saviq, that's just an old "hack"
<mhr3> the ui should request the preview, then you get proper signals etc
<mzanetti> Saviq: the problem with that is that we don't have a chance to know if a preview will come up or not
<mzanetti> hence we can't really display the ActivityIndicator
<mhr3> that's why you should request a previe
<mhr3> w
<mhr3> if you do, you know it will come up
<Saviq> mzanetti, of course
<davmor2> mhr3: Right so I'm up-to-date and rebooted and it is still the same so phew at least you are not wasting your time :)
<mhr3> well... or an error
<Saviq> mzanetti, mhr3, I'm game with that
<mzanetti> mhr3: but I'm still not convinced that we should do some if(name != applications) hack
<mhr3> mzanetti, better solutions welcome
<mzanetti> somehow the scope backend should tell us if this is supposed to be launched or not
<mzanetti> as everything else is dictated by the backend too
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is we don't want to let the scopes decide
<mhr3> mzanetti, why should it care? it's ui thing whether it want to launch something or preview it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, apps are the exception
<davmor2> mhr3: So do you need a fresh bug for this issue?
<mhr3> davmor2, no duplication when you search?
<davmor2> mhr3: duplication does indeed go when I search
<mhr3> mzanetti, it's just that sometimes scopes will give you preview instead of directly launching it :)
<mhr3> mzanetti, but if you do request a preview you will get a preview
<mhr3> davmor2, can you search in the dash for "moves" and screenshot it?
<mzanetti> so we're 100% sure that everything should always open a preview (except apps)
<mzanetti> ?
<mhr3> mzanetti, that's what design told us
<mhr3> and that's what unity7 does now
<mzanetti> mhm....
<davmor2> mhr3: http://ubuntuone.com/5ke5YUabcgNHzf9RJo8ZLu
<mzanetti> ok. in that case I'd say the activate() should never deliver a preview
<mhr3> mzanetti, sorry, can't guarantee
<mzanetti> but this seems all a mess then imho
<mzanetti> if the scope has the power to device if it'll open a preview or not. then it also should tell us that
<mzanetti> if unity is the one to decide than activate() should do what it says it does
<mhr3> mzanetti, you can assume it doesn't, but unfortunately there are valid use-cases when an activation will bring up preview
<mhr3> but those are rare
<mzanetti> yeah... and exactly that's why I thought the if(name == applications) hack is bad
<mzanetti> because there are more exceptions
<mhr3> mzanetti, i agree, yet it's a ui exception, not a scope exception
<mzanetti> mhr3: what are those use cases where activate() should bring a preview?
<mhr3> davmor2, sorry, meant in the apps dash page
<mhr3> mzanetti, things that need payment
<mzanetti> mhr3: apps?
<mhr3> anything that needs payment
<mhr3> apps music videos
<mhr3> you can't just "activate" those results
<mzanetti> mhr3: assuming we would only call activate() on installed apps anyways
<mzanetti> are there still installed apps that need to open a payment dialog before launching?
<davmor2> mhr3: http://ubuntuone.com/0sge41sSr0oGMViZFRLeuy
<mhr3> mzanetti, well right now we don't do payments anywhere in unity8
<mzanetti> sure.. but in the future... it somehow seems paymant for apps can only happen int he suggested apps, not in the installed ones.
<mzanetti> but I might be wrong... people want to charge for everything at times :D
<mhr3> davmor2, ok one more pastebin then, do the libunity-tool with -q ""
<mhr3> mzanetti, heh, pay per use apps? :)
<mhr3> opening new business models... why not
<mzanetti> I really hope not... but I'm sure iOS supports something like that already
<mzanetti> anyways, in that case it probably should be an in-app payment mechanism anyways
<mhr3> anyway, there are (rare) cases where you might get a preview when asking a scope to activate something
<mhr3> i don't think it needs to be super polished right now, but it should support that
<mhr3> ie, i know spinner is hard in that case, so let's forget about it
<mzanetti> ok... I'll change it then... but I warned you. this is getting messy
<davmor2> mhr3: just so I get this one right the libunity-tool command you asked be to run earlier yes not just libunity-tool -q ""
<mhr3> davmor2, yes, same as before but instead of -q moves do -q ""
<davmor2> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149619
<mhr3> davmor2, libunity-tool -s /usr/share/unity/scopes/applications.scope -q "" -r
<mhr3> that one pls ^
<davmor2> meh yeah sorry wrong paste
<davmor2> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149634
<davmor2> mhr3: I forgot to hit copy after select all D'oh. it's been a long day and I only started at 11 :D
<mhr3> davmor2, eh, one more pls, libunity-tool -s /usr/share/unity/scopes/home.scope -q "" -r
<Saviq> pstolowski, mhr3 re: bug #1226514 - how does that work in unity7?
<ubot5> bug 1226514 in Unity 8 "[DASH] button in preview and scope icon do not show disabled state" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226514
<mhr3> Saviq, yes
<mhr3> Saviq, mzanetti, clicking a preview button can send back a "new" preview, in this case with updated button
<mzanetti> creating a whole new preview?
<davmor2> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149656
<mhr3> davmor2, hm, something is broken there, once again pls
<mhr3> i mean, until it's different :)
<davmor2> mhr3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6149661  that is different
<pstolowski> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> i see... on installing click apps for example
<mhr3> davmor2, you installed those via the software center?
<davmor2> mhr3: I did
<mhr3> davmor2, did they fly into the launcher when you did?
<mhr3> trevinho, you broke stuff ^
<davmor2> mhr3: they did
<mhr3> davmor2, did you unpin them after they did?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: what happens if I install a click app, and while the progress bar fills in I request another preview? will the update to the other be cancelled?
<Saviq> mhr3, well, yeah - it doesn't in unity8, but works in unity7?
<mhr3> Saviq, right, sorry missed the "how" the first time :)
<davmor2> mhr3: I did otherwise I have an unusable launcher there are 960 apps to test
<mhr3> davmor2, perfect, can you note those things in a bug report pls?
<davmor2> mhr3: sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, not entirely sure how it works right now, but the idea was that "progress" would be an action that would get triggered on complete
<davmor2> mhr3: is it just against unity7 or something specific
<mhr3> davmor2, yes, unity7
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if we moved away from that preview, we should stop it from sending any actions, but refresh when we go back
<davmor2> no worries
<mzanetti> Saviq: I mean, once the progress bar reaches 100%, the preview changes to have 3 buttons instead of a progressbar
<mhr3> davmor2, also, it'll remain broken for you even after it's fixed, sorry :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: and from what I understood that happens with the same signal as a new preview would have been requested
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that *should* be handled by the fact that reaching 100% triggers that action, and the scope comes back with a new preview
<mzanetti> yeah... comes back with a new preview. what if the user switched over to another preview? that will be overridden with the old, completed one
<Saviq> mzanetti, that action shouldn't be triggered
<davmor2> mhr3: that's not a biggie I just didn't want it broken for end users,  I'll be wiping my system and reinstalling once I get all the app installed hitting 900+ ppas in apt-get update takes several hours :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, unless you're thinking the action was already triggered, and we're just waiting for a response...
<mhr3> mzanetti, trigerring the preview progress is same as triggering any other preview button - they can return a new(/updated) preview and navigating away should cancel those requests
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mhr3> mzanetti, pstolowski has a branch that does preview cancellation
<mhr3> well, in the backend... might need some extra hooking up
<pstolowski> mhr3, mzanetti : yep.. and I just realized I don't have cancellations for preview actions. and interestingly, unitycore doesn't seem to support that :/
<davmor2> mhr3: bug #1229681
<ubot5> bug 1229681 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity7: Application appear twice in the dash home page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229681
<davmor2> mhr3: did you want any of the pastebins adding or are the steps to reproduce enough
<mzanetti> pstolowski, Saviq: ok... I pushed to the branch. should hopefully do what it is expected to: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/186991
<mzanetti> as in only call preview except for installed apps (which triggers the activityindicator also onClick)
<Saviq> mzanetti, runningApps are handled separately, right?
<mzanetti> Saviq: seems so, yes. not triggering any of this code
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<Saviq> mzanetti, you actively disabling swiping in the list of screenshots when there's no overflow?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure we want that
<mzanetti> can drop it... felt right to me
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you get design folk to look at the whole thing?
<mzanetti> yeah, on it
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, so... if you switch between previews while they're loading, they get mixed up
<Saviq> mzanetti, same with the update you mentioned
<Cimi> mzanetti, is there a way to slow down autopilot moves?
<mhr3> davmor2, that's ok, i added a comment
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... pstolowski is still working on the cancellation branch
<Cimi> it's super fast I cannot see why it's failing
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, that will help things
<mzanetti> Cimi: not entireley sure how. I think dandrader changed it intentionally to jump instead of move
 * dandrader reads backlog
<davmor2> mhr3: nice one, /me goes off to break something else now
<Cimi> or if someone wants to help me here..
<mhr3> mzanetti, suppose you should merge it with pstolowski's branch then
<dandrader> Cimi, mzanetti , well, I don't recall anything about this s/move/jump story...
<Cimi> ~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/
<Cimi> hud tests are failing...
<Cimi> unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_appears
<Cimi> is failing
<mzanetti> Saviq: merged it with pstolowski's branch. looks quite good now.
<Saviq> mzanetti, great
<mzanetti> pstolowski: any particular reason you didn't propose your branch for merging yet?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wonder if we should block on activate() in the preview - so that you can't switch away from a preview you've executed an action on...
<Saviq> mzanetti, or somehow match the preview coming back with the spot where it should show up...
<kgunn_> Saviq, so did you have any idea which osk issue olli was referring to ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: wait... so. for example I trigger install on a recommended app
<Saviq> kgunn_, no
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, and switch away
<mzanetti> Saviq: the progress bar starts. ok. switching away while waiting to be installed
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm not sure that actually works as intended atm
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the preview does the switching internally - except when there's an error, for example
<mzanetti> I'm afraid it doesn't.... I guess the biggest problem is that items can disappear from the model while the previews are open
<mzanetti> well... actually... not really
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, they could in theory, but we can make sure they won't
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. it's us that control when search results are refreshed
<Saviq> kgunn_, all of the things you mentioned in your emails are out of our control
<mzanetti> Saviq: us as in the ui?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-isactive/+merge/187179
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok... so I switch away, item gets destroyed. I switch back and the preview gets requested again
<mzanetti> Saviq: should be fine I'd say
<Saviq> mzanetti, it's not that
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it doesn't get destroyed - not straight away - only when you switch more than one item away
<mzanetti> yeah... that's true. that can be fixed tho
<Saviq> mzanetti, cacheBuffer should be 0 btw
<Saviq> mzanetti, still
<Saviq> mzanetti, if you activate an action in preview 1
<Saviq> mzanetti, and switch to preview 2
<Saviq> mzanetti, right now the response for preview 1 will come to preview 2's spot
<mzanetti> Saviq: that's what I asked before... pstolowski said it will be cancelled
<mzanetti> Saviq: as soon as we trigger a new preview() request, any actions won't trigger the update any more
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok, let's see
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: didrocks: ping
 * mzanetti setting cacheBuffer to 0
<Saviq> mzanetti, what if you close the preview after having activated?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, hey
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... that might be an issue indeed.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hey, I have a Unity/distro related question for you.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Does Distro agree with this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~jbicha/unity/recommend-telepathy-indicator/+merge/186392
<mzanetti> Saviq: but tbh... I think its quite a bad idea that everything can ship a preview at any time and we have no clue where it came from and what it is
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, that seems fine to me yes
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, thanks, then we'll approve it.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, since you are online, jibel and dholbach were looking for you earlier, new compiz seems to have lag issues on intel (your name come next to most of the approved changes in the recent landing so I guess it's a problem for you)
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Uhh...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I agree I'm not liking that cat'n'mouse play
<mzanetti> Saviq: it should be a proper model, holding all items and data for all the stuff (initially empty). with a fetch(index) to actually fill in the data if remote content
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Hardly anything went into Compiz in the last release, definitely nothing that would affect performance.
<mzanetti> Saviq: that way specific data can be updated in a performant and predictable manner, instead of just overwriting the whole set of data of whatever the current page is
<Saviq> mzanetti, problem is you can't know what type of preview you'll get
<mzanetti> Saviq: withing a category it should be always the same, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not necessarily
<kgunn_> Saviq i don't disagree with you
<Saviq> mzanetti, a request for a preview for the same item might get you different preview type, depending on other conditions
<kgunn_> just need to convince the our bosses :)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ok, maybe that one is unity ... there was also the compiz/multiple workspace/focus issue that seems to be fixed in trunk
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/09/24/%23ubuntu-unity.html#t09:15
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yes, the workspace issue, I'm very familiar with:-(
<mzanetti> Saviq: then we'd need a "previewType" property in the model data.
<mzanetti> Saviq: that can change at any time
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: That is definitely fixed, but that should have zero performance impact.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, ok, maybe the performance stuff is another bug
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Well, I have an Intel machine have not noticed any subpar performance.
<seb128> jibel, ^ did you open a bug about the performance thing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, potentially, yes, we'd have to go through all of the use cases and see where we can go - but anyway, not this time
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. I agree... something for a cold december day :D
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Also, new Firefox and Tbird was released recently.
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, right, that could be an issue with those apps if that's specific to them
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Ok, that seemed to be all that was mentioned.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: I doubt they have Atom based machines, but performance on those chips is pretty bad right now.
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Due to Mesa 9.2
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Anyways, I can only speculate right now, so I'll keep a look out for any poor performance related bugs.  Thanks!
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks ;-)
<jibel> seb128, no I didn't, the machine I tested on is a test machine that I don't use every day, and I don't have a good base for comparison. I'll ask dholbach to submit one as he seems most affected by this performance issue
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<pstolowski> mzanetti: only reason it's not MPed is because I was adding support for result row to it
<mzanetti> pstolowski: ah ok... no worries then. I've merged the current state into my branch and set it as a prerequisite branch
<mzanetti> pstolowski: seems to work quite well btw
<mzanetti> pstolowski: one thing I'd need is to manually cancel stuff
<mzanetti> pstolowski: assuming I open the preview for a click app, click in install, then close the preview. when the installation is completed I think it would open again because of the action stuff
<kgunn_> MacSlow|lunch, when will the mp be for prompting pin dialog ?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: hmm, why? I'm giving you a preview instance, and make QML the owner of it, so it will be gone?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: didn't you guys tell me before that in that case new preview will be generated?
<mzanetti> if that's not the case then we're fine
<pstolowski> mzanetti: you mean this: mhr3 | mzanetti, trigerring the preview progress is same as triggering any other preview button - they can return a new(/updated) preview and navigating away should cancel those requests"? I'm not sure tbh
<mzanetti> pstolowski: yeah... that one
<mhr3> pstolowski, mzanetti, you know in the ui when a preview is closed, at that point you should call something so that any pending requests to the scope (like waiting for response to action-activated) can be cancelled
<mhr3> something == something that you'll agree on with pstolowski :)
<mzanetti> mhr3: yeah... that's what I asked pstolowski for :)
<mhr3> right, i'm just translating ;P
<pstolowski> mzanetti, mhr3 : ok, got you.. will add that, though afaict we miss that bit on unity core side...
<mhr3> pstolowski, we do? don't we pass cancellable to those?
<pstolowski> mhr3: not to action activation in Preview::performAction()
<mhr3> pstolowski, :/ we need to fix unity-core then
<mhr3> i hate touching unity-core, the whole thing is an abi break waiting to happen
<MacSlow> kgunn_, as soon as I solved the exported MenuModel not showing up in the AP-tests... currently don't know what's causing this.
<kgunn_> MacSlow, so does it work on the phone? i'm assuming you see the unexpected on the pc ?
<MacSlow> kgunn_, yes... the issue is on the desktop-machine... I've not yet tried the ap-test on the phone yet.
<kgunn_> greyback, thanks for the top approval help
<greyback> kgunn_: only did my bit, hope everythings ok
<kgunn_> MacSlow, it'd be interesting to see not only the AP test on the phone...but even just manual use case exercise
<MacSlow> kgunn_, I can verify that today
<Saviq> olli_, around?
<olli_> Saviq, yep
<kgunn_> MacSlow, thanks...one more ques, is the back end there & ui tied in?
<MacSlow> kgunn_, yes... for the MP only the autopilot-tests are missing (for pinunlock, password and user-auth) ... wifi-selection still has to be completed
<kgunn_> MacSlow, oh yeah...i knew about wifi...but sim pin is the one we're gunning for
<kgunn_> good to hear its all tied in
<MacSlow> kgunn_, I was told by dednick, that the way signal-strength needs to be passed in a different way.
<MacSlow> kgunn_, I think I already showed off the first three dialog-cases in screencasts already.
<kgunn_> MacSlow, yeah...but can't tell if backend is there (at least i can't)
<dednick> tedg: might be a good time for a full review of the simlock indicator-network branch of mine.
<karni> mhr3: Hey man, would you have a sec to chat about what we last talked on g+? I need to access a model backing a scope. While I can iterate over items, CategoryResults type seems unmutable, and you can't instantiate CategoryResults from QML. Any ideas how I could update a model backing a scope?
<karni> mhr3: Unless I can remove an item from a music (sub)scope, we can't integrate the OneAPI billing demo with the real music scope.
<tedg> dednick, Ah, okay.  Is the notification support in Unity trunk or do I need a branch?
<mhr3> karni, pls rewind, why do you need to change that model?
<dednick> tedg: you'll need some branches
<hallyn> is there any plan to add some sort of "project window grouping"?  (so i can minimize/restore/switch between groups)
<dednick> tedg: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity-notifications/simunlock.dialog
<dednick> tedg: lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/simunlock.dialog
<dednick> Saviq: standup?
<Saviq> dednick, indeed
<greyback> Saviq: I'm doing the notes
<Saviq> greyback, yeah I see
<pstolowski> mzanetti: I've updated my cancellation branch. i'm leaning towards MPing it and handling action cancellation separately (since it needs a change in unitycore, and this will delay entire thing)
<mzanetti> pstolowski: fine with me
<mzanetti> Cimi: so what exactly is the issue?
<Cimi> mzanetti, failing tests? :)
<Cimi> on the hud
<mzanetti> where?
<Cimi> maybe it's math
<Cimi> mm doesn't seem like math
<Cimi> it's weird
<mzanetti> Cimi: where is this happening=
<mzanetti> ?
<Cimi> hud
<Cimi> <Cimi>	 ~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/
<Cimi> 12:54 | <Cimi>	 hud tests are failing...
<Cimi> 12:57 | <Cimi>	 unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_appears
<tedg> greyback, Hey, are you planning on landing the upstart support for start/stop in a separate branch from focus/resume ?
<tedg> greyback, Or is that all one mega-upstart-app-launch branch?
<greyback> tedg: upstart will be one branch
<greyback> separate branch for focus/resume
<tedg> greyback, Okay, makes sense.
<tedg> greyback, So I'm not blocking the first one without the focus/resume stuff today, but probably soon.
<tedg> greyback, When will I block you?  :-)
<greyback> tedg: nope, you're not blocking me on the upstart stuff. That's me being slow getting tests working around it.
<greyback> tedg: I don't think you will. From the mails you'll have the focus/resume stuff done pretty soon
<tedg> greyback, Yeah, I'm hoping today.  But more worried about landing, releasing, etc.
<tedg> greyback, But wanted to make sure that wasn't an issue, so we could find a solution if it was.  (i.e. release the API without backing or something)
<greyback> tedg: you can land and release your stuff independently of my work - just tell me when so I can increment my package dependencies.
<mzanetti> Cimi: but what's the issue? I mean, you changed the behavior. of course tests are going to fail. You need to update them
<tedg> greyback, Sure, but you can't link to symbols that don't exist.  So I need to get my part done first :-)
<greyback> tedg: indeed. But I can manage locally with your proposed focus/resume API until you've that part ready
<mzanetti> Cimi: it doesn't seem that complex after all
<Cimi> mzanetti, can we slow down the mouse?
<greyback> tedg: so don't worry about me, I'm too far behind you just yet
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... but I don't think you need that
<Cimi> mzanetti, code seems correct to me
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, you can. but I don't know how out of the top of my head
<mzanetti> Cimi: so. start with one test only. run this: autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_show_hud_button_appears
<mzanetti> Cimi: the test will fail, telling you that the buttons opacity is not 1.0 as expected by the test in line 61
<mzanetti> Cimi: but instead it is 0.5
<mzanetti> which is what you have changed. so adjust the expected value to 0.5
<mzanetti> no?
<Cimi> should be 1
<mzanetti> Cimi: right... the swipe_coords don't seem to match any more
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm maybe because of the bottomMargin
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> doesn't make sense
<mzanetti> Cimi: I added a sleep(10) before that check
<mzanetti> Cimi: it seems to move the pointer only very little
<mzanetti> Cimi: because it moves it to hud_show_button.y - hud_show_button.height
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you change the height of the button item?
<Cimi> nope
<pstolowski> mzanetti: my MP https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/cancel-previews/+merge/187249
<mzanetti> Cimi: so actually the issue seems to be that the button doesn't change its opacity to 1 indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, yep but why?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I have a feeling... let me verify.. will take 5 mins or so
<Cimi> mzanetti, could be that onDistanceChanged is not emitted
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think its the usage of Behavior together with states... thats a bad thing... but there is another issue
<mzanetti> Cimi: right now I see the button has 4 opacity values
<mzanetti> Cimi: 0 (when its hidden)
<mzanetti> Cimi: then there is one that looks like 0.25 (during the time it moves up/down)
<mzanetti> Cimi: 0.5 when it reached its final place but does not contain the mouse
<mzanetti> Cimi: and 1 when it contains the mouse
<mzanetti> Cimi: hoewer, I can find only 3 of them in the code
<Cimi> mzanetti, those are internal
<Cimi> mzanetti, hudButton changes the real opacity
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I'm looking at the code. not the test
<Cimi> mzanetti, but from outside (what we are testing, bottomBar), it's correctly either 0.5 or 1
<mzanetti> as I believe the issue is actually there
<mzanetti> Cimi: why doesn't hint have a opacity value set?
<mzanetti> the state "hint"
<mzanetti> so I'm quite sure thats the isse. if there is a state change while the behavior is still running the behavior overwrites the target state value again
<mzanetti> Cimi: 1) make sure all states have opacity values defined
<Cimi> mzanetti, it does 0.5
<Cimi> mzanetti, line 215 here
<mzanetti> Cimi: 2) use a transition instead of behavior
<mzanetti> Cimi: sorry... meant the state "reveal"
<mzanetti> oh... it has extends hint
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> mzanetti, it works with the mouse though...
<mzanetti> this is really weird stuff indeed
<Cimi> mzanetti, might be onDistance
<mzanetti> mhm... that looks suspicious indeed
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... quite sure thats it
<mzanetti> Cimi: the question is why though
<mzanetti> dandrader: can you see why this failes with autopilot? http://paste.kde.org/p7e10ed32
<mzanetti> Cimi: hah... probably it doesn't even go to recognized
<mzanetti> because the autopilot moves so fast that it's not detected to be a valid gesture
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah
<Cimi> mzanetti, I was thinking that too
<dandrader> mzanetti, maybe autopilot is simulating a drag with move events too far apart
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... I think at some point they changed it to only do 2 points. start and end
<dandrader> mzanetti, so it's going straight to commitDistance, skipping the step where it would hit the revealDistance check
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, if I'm not mistaken, I recall I solved at least two autopilot issues I had by adding more steps into autopilot's drags
<mzanetti> Cimi:^^
<Cimi> mzanetti, but it's not solved now :)
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you try what daniel suggested?
<Cimi> mzanetti, of course not
<Cimi> dandrader, adding those steps where? in the test case?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... in the testcase... but for some reason I can't make it work
<mzanetti> gosh I hate autopilot
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok. one step closer
<mzanetti> Cimi: this is the debug print from onDistanceChanged
<mzanetti> DDA status: 0
<mzanetti> DDA status: 1
<mzanetti> DDA status: 2
<mzanetti> so it looks the dda is not the issue after all
<Saviq> fginther, ah, you beat me to it by a minute, have now cancelled my duplicate job in unity8-ci
<Saviq> fginther, I must say we've much improved on the stability of our tests now...
<fginther> Saviq, glad to hear that.
<Saviq> fginther, although I'm still seeing quite a bit of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/scope-isactive/+merge/187179/comments/427167
<Saviq> fginther, where all the tests on mediumtests-touch fail
<Saviq> (ignore qmluitests, that's valid failure)
<Saviq> fginther, I wonder if the 10s timeout is not enough there
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... there is something more weird
<mzanetti> Cimi: I added debug prints in that onDistanceChanged and it turns out, the opacity is not related to the states at all
<mzanetti> Cimi: seems you overwrite it somewhere
<Saviq> fginther, what's the issue with the runner for multiple suites? if it can be compressed to a sentence or two :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: when the state goes to shown the opacity is still 0.5. then only when it has onmouseover it goes to opacity 1. still staying in the shown state
<mzanetti> Cimi: I'd suggest you clean that mess up a bit... for example you add Behavior on opacity twice, once in BottomBar and once in HudButton etc...
<mzanetti> Cimi: hopefully it'll be easier to debug afterwards. or might even work magically
<mhr3> mzanetti, i think your preview branch makes the music grid behave differently than the rest of them?
<mhr3> would be nice to fix :)
 * mzanetti checks
<fginther> Saviq, my theory is that we need a reboot between the two test suites. unity8 has special handling to restart the shell and possibly that is causing the app tests to fail
<Saviq> fginther, well, it should work without reboots, so let's make sure it does somewhen soon
<Saviq> fginther, we should be able to repro locally with otto ,right?
<fginther> Saviq, otto still needs some work for touch
<fginther> Saviq, we've been using om26er's scripts so far
<Saviq> fginther, so phablet-test-run?
<fginther> Saviq, checking
<fginther> Saviq, it's calling autopilot directly, it should be updated to use phablet-test-run
<Saviq> fginther, ok, I'll try and reproduce our latest failures tomorrow
<Saviq> fginther, it might be as easy as adding some delay
<Saviq> mzanetti, btw, there's a conflict in your split surfaces branch, when you have some free cycles (sic!)
<mzanetti> Saviq: are you using that branch for something?
<Saviq> mzanetti, trying to run it on mir currently
<mzanetti> ahok
<Saviq> mzanetti, I solved the conflict here, but there's some weirdness in launcher height
<Saviq> mzanetti, so might be I did something wrong
 * mzanetti merges while waiting for compile run on phone
 * Saviq just set up sbuild+ccache properly on manta, hopes to speed up ↑
<Saviq> mzanetti, can get you a script for ↑ that does *almost* everything needed
<mzanetti> won't that break every time you flash?
<Saviq> mzanetti, somewhat
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm bind-mounting everything to /home/phablet
<Saviq> mzanetti, or almost everything
<Saviq> mzanetti, so it should be a case of `apt-get install sbuild` on flash, assuming home is preserved, which was not the case for me a few times now
<Saviq> mzanetti, but well, who needs flashing anyway, apt should be good enough for a build machine ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... I flashed countless times in the last 2 days for some reason :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, CRAZY!
<mzanetti> Saviq: you know why
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, /me still needs to try and repro with the latest stuff
<Saviq> that's one of the reasons why I have the sbuild, so that I can build latest trunks and beat the heck out of it on the devices
<mzanetti> Saviq: nah... I'm pretty sure what happened and pawel's fixes look really good
<MacSlow> Saviq, any idea by chance what changed in the current touch-image that could cause gi/DBus/Python to no longer work... -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6150866
<Saviq> MacSlow, what if you run it manually?
<Saviq> MacSlow, the dbus-launch... command, I mean?
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... btw... I'm using the flash-target "ubuntu-system" as "cdimage-touch" didn't work on my GalaxyNexus...
<Saviq> MacSlow, it exited with code 1, so it sounds like an error dbus-launch removed
<MacSlow> oh one sec
<Saviq> s/removed/returned/
<Saviq> MacSlow, image shouldn't matter
<MacSlow> Saviq, doh... -> "Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed."
<Saviq> MacSlow, sounds like something in your env is b0rked
<Cimi> mzanetti, I didn't add it :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, I hardly touched the settings after I flashed it
<mzanetti> Cimi: not really sure how to answer that one :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, I just added a couple of states… you can see from the diff
<MacSlow> Saviq, never mind... wasn't id=phablet...
<Saviq> MacSlow, not sure what to make of that, no idea how dbus-launch should behave... or what it requires...
<MacSlow> Saviq, works now
<Saviq> MacSlow, right
<MacSlow> Saviq, still not fully back yet...
<Saviq> MacSlow, fish are EVIL
<MacSlow> Saviq, well... I tried a new sushi-place downtown...
<mzanetti> muahaha
<MacSlow> Saviq, looked very fancy and good...
<mzanetti> if you really need to have fish... at least cook it before dude
<mzanetti> :P
<MacSlow> but then, I didn't see their shopping-habits or kitchen, which one usually takes for granted to be ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, are you sure of this opacity thing?
<Cimi> mzanetti, from what I see, there are two opacity
<MacSlow> mzanetti, I'll stick to the known sushi-bars in the future
<MacSlow> Saviq, password and user-auth dialogs work...
<Cimi> mzanetti, one is in bottom bar, and one in hudbutton
<Cimi> mzanetti, we are checking the one in bottom bar
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool
<MacSlow> Saviq, simunlock doesn't... as the indicator-network is "in the way"
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure, MP away!
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... the state "shown" has different opacity values, depending on the position of the mouse
<mzanetti> Cimi: while it should only have the one defined in that state
<Cimi> mzanetti, it only has one
<Cimi> mzanetti, 1.0
<Saviq> mzanetti, yay, we got two surfaces on Mir - only problem you can only see the "flickers" from the launcher one ;)
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... in the code... but not for real
<MacSlow> Saviq, the ap-tests aren't done/working yet... and I now have to sort out how to make the simunlock work with "indicator-network" being running in the bg
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I assume this can be fixed by surface type or something
<mzanetti> Cimi: add a onStateChanged hanlder wnd print the current state
<Cimi> mzanetti, what you see is the internal opacity of hudbutton, doesn't count
<Saviq> MacSlow, just so you know, tests are needed, but the feature probably even more
<Saviq> MacSlow, so park the work on tests if you can, and let's just get the feature in and look at tests when it's done
<mzanetti> Cimi: yes it counts... it makes the code unreadable and unmaintainable. and tests are so hard to debug that you can't do it yourself any more
<MacSlow> Saviq, well at least let me try to sort out the now failing simunlock as kgunn (and pete-woods probably too) is urging to have it in image
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... its a standard surface... shouldn't flicker
<mzanetti> Saviq: the only exception is alwaysontop
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah... might ba that the alwaysontop is not working so its actually behind
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but Mir probably doesn't handle everything, we need to set the surface type or something
<mzanetti> Saviq: and you see it flicker because of the same reason you see apps shining trhough
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
 * kgunn cheers on MacSlow 
 * mzanetti too
 * MacSlow wishes he was born a reno-air-race pilot atm
<Saviq> \o\ /o/ \o/ \o\ /o/
<mzanetti> can we change the channels topic?
 * Saviq wonders who decided it's going to be cool to generate an ssh key per-ubuntu-device
 * Saviq couldn't do password-login to some places and couldn't figure out why
<Cimi> mzanetti, I don't think it changes anything in terms of tests
<MacSlow> dednick, can the simunlock UI be used (in the snap-decision) with the indicator-network running?
<Saviq> but it seems trying 6 keys in a row makes the other side say not nice things
<Cimi> mzanetti, anyway, we can rewrite the code another time...
<Cimi> mzanetti, I didn't write this
<MacSlow> dednick, that's what's currently blocking it to work on the device
<Saviq> MacSlow, doesn't the network indicator trigger the sim dialog?
<mzanetti> Cimi: thing is debugged this for 2 hours now. I'm at the stage where I would start cleaning up the code if this would be my branch
<dednick> MacSlow: I had it working on the device using my branches
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok...
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can start a rewrite but I cannot see how it could change
<MacSlow> Saviq, well in the end yes... I guess... not sure about that integration-detail... but for demonstrating/testing I'd like to stick to my stand-alone python-examples... as I know much better how to control them
<dednick> MacSlow: to a somewhat limited extent. I had some issues with ofono bugs. which are in progress
<mzanetti> Cimi: not saying you should rewrite
<mzanetti> but there is something fishy with the states
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think it's only due to autopilot
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's wrong with the states?
<MacSlow> Saviq, dednick: hm... that leaves me in an akward position for the MR
<dednick> MacSlow: why?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think the issue is that the mouse movement is not recognised
<MacSlow> dednick, the example/test for the simunlock will never work on the device as is
<mzanetti> Cimi: it is... I added debug prints for that
<mzanetti> the state goes to shown
<dednick> MacSlow: why not?
<Cimi> mzanetti, and then?
<mzanetti> Cimi: still the opacity goes not to 1, even if the state is "shown"
<Cimi> why on earth?
<MacSlow> dednick, doh... never mind... just fixed it
<MacSlow> kgunn: you'll get you screencast in a few minutes...
<Cimi> mzanetti, nothing is overriding opacity
<mzanetti>  let me run it again
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq, dednick, pete-woods: I'll do a MR for the three first ext. snap-decision dialogs then afterwards
<pete-woods> :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll try to catch veebers later this night about my issues with ap-tests for the ext. snap-decisions, thus I can bring them in a later MR once I hopefully got them working
<Cimi> mzanetti, still same issue?
<Cimi> mzanetti, would be interesting doing the same with the mouse and see
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... I was wrong about the state... this is the output when running the test: http://paste.kde.org/pa950fa89
<Cimi> mzanetti, indeed it keeps stuck in hint
<Cimi> mzanetti, can you bzr diff | pastebinit ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah. doing one more run with more debug prints. one sev
<mzanetti> sec
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have 10 mins then the gate closes and I'll lose my flight :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: you're at the airport?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<Cimi> mzanetti, in the lounge...
<Cimi> mzanetti, gotta go to the dentist tomorrow afternoon :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://paste.kde.org/pc78df946 and http://paste.kde.org/p4e152d15
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's a relative
<mzanetti> Cimi: you fly to your dentist... interesting
<Cimi> lol
<mzanetti> gotta renegotiate my salary I guess
<mzanetti> :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, what's interesting
<mzanetti> just joking
<Cimi> mzanetti, is that onDistanceChanged is emitted basically only once
<Cimi> mzanetti, I mean one, very rarely
<Cimi> mzanetti, it should print loads of them
<Cimi> mzanetti, the drag is definitely too far
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... autopilot does freaking begin/end steps aparently
<mzanetti> but i even tried to do it in a loop
<mzanetti> with calling each pixel manually
<Cimi> mzanetti, we should add some function that splits the movements into more than one, using for
<mzanetti> still nothing
<mzanetti> lemme add it again
<mzanetti> one sec
<Cimi> too far -> too fast I meant
<mzanetti> actually the too far was correct
<Cimi> ok :)
<mzanetti> but yeah... same thing somewhat
<Cimi> mzanetti, the status "shown" is triggered by onDistanceChanged, same thing for the others
<Cimi> mzanetti, so it kinda relies on that to work...
<Cimi> mzanetti, unless the asserts kinda stop the swipe?
<Cimi> I have to leave… I'll have a look when I land
<Cimi> "at least I'll see the light"
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... I'll do some more debugging. by now I'm curious whats going on
<mzanetti> have a good flight
<Cimi> (aka, the sun)
<Cimi> thanks
<mzanetti> haha
<Cimi> chat later
<mzanetti> k
 * greyback eod
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq: screencast (still uploading) and MRs put up... see related eMail
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, thanks!
<kgunn> MacSlow: thanks man
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you ask me, again, the feature is more important than the test
<Saviq> MacSlow, so wifi selection dialog it is
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... also more likely to be completed before the week ends... regarding the ap-test... phew... I really don't know yet
<Saviq> MacSlow, is ine
<Saviq> fine
<Saviq> we'll get there
<MacSlow> think so too... see you folks tomorrow
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> mterry, "Note: You can only anchor an item to siblings or a parent."
<Saviq> mterry, at the end of http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-item.html#anchors.alignWhenCentered-prop
<Saviq> mterry, and yeah, I saw it was working fine
<Saviq> mterry, but let's just be correct for the sake of correctness :)
<mterry> Saviq, maybe by "siblings or parents" they really mean "non-children"
<Saviq> mterry, not "parents", but "a parent"
<mterry> Saviq, correct, but my point is the same.  They may just be meaning "anywhere else in the widget tree is fine, just not below the anchor"
<Saviq> mterry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151579/
<Saviq> test.qml:11:9: QML Item: Cannot anchor to an item that isn't a parent or sibling.
<Saviq> mterry, been there, done that
<Saviq> mterry, your thing doesn't go up with that warning with sheer luck ;)
<Saviq> mterry, I'd be keen to look if it actually is set through the createObject
<mterry> Saviq, OK...  how does mine even work then?
<Saviq> mterry, no idea ;)
<Saviq> mterry, been looking through the log to see the same failure, but didn't :)
<mterry> Saviq, the previous code did the same thing, panel.indicators also isn't sibling/parent of the edge demo
<Saviq> mterry, yes it is, that's the first argument to createObject
<mterry> Saviq, right, I forgot I placed each overlay object into its target object
<Saviq> jeez why is U1 so slow :(
<mterry> Saviq, OK.  I guess that's a simple fix to update the parent to be demo.indicators.content; weird that I was getting away with it
<Saviq> mterry, we could probably just go with the Overlay having anchors.fill: parent by default
<Saviq> mterry, and just create it as a child of whatever it's supposed to be part of
<Saviq> mterry, but it's fine like it is, too
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, do you know when did the i386 failures start?
<ChrisTownsend> It seems like last night or so.
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: ^^
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, rather, when was last successful build?
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Let me try to find that out.
<mterry> Saviq, hmm, no I remember I ran into a problem with that elsewhere.  Like topEdgeDemo wanted to be created in underlay otherwise there was input issues, but it wants to target the dash
<mterry> but that's a sibling at least
<mterry> Saviq, oh wait.  so is demo.indicators.content, eh?  Isn't that a sibling of the object I'm creating under demo.indicators?
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok, these times are Eastern US times: last good build was reported at 3:41 am this morning.  First bad build was reported at 10:09am this morning.
<mhr3> eh, where's a tz convertor when you need one :)
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Yeah, really:)
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Also, those are the times I received emails from Jenkins, so the times could be approximate.
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, you mean regular unity merge mails?
<mhr3> last one i got is 12hours ago... hm
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: The emails from Jenkins CI jobs for MP's - either the initial CI or an automerge CI.
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: You want me to forward them to you?
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, this shows the times properly, right?
<mhr3> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-saucy-i386-ci/
<mhr3> and you're saying last success is 276, is that correct?
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: This is the last good job: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-ci/388/
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: This is the first fail job with the error I reported: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-autolanding/309/
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: So yes, for i386, job 276 is the last good one.
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: For failing on i386, this is the job: http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-saucy-i386-autolanding/265
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: I hope that helps
<mhr3> what would help is a i386 machine :/
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: We are trying to simulate the building in an i386 chroot.
<mhr3> so am i
<mhr3> but it's been a while that i updated it
<Saviq> mterry, ah! sibling it is ;)
<mhr3> will take a while
<mhr3> ChrisTownsend, but anyway, the test-service helper crashes, would be nice to get a stacktrace where does it happen
<ChrisTownsend> mhr3: Ok
<bschaefer> mhr3, sooo i just finished building unity in i386 pbuilder...and there are the failures:
<bschaefer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6151673/
<mhr3> bschaefer, stacktrace pls ^
<bschaefer> no scope problems :(
<mhr3> hmm, yea, that no good
<mhr3> bschaefer, do you have the ppas enabled?
<bschaefer> mhr3, its not crashing here :(
<bschaefer> nope
<bschaefer> mhr3, that does make sense
<mhr3> bschaefer, enable them :)
<bschaefer> :)
<bschaefer> mhr3, daily build ppa right?
<mhr3> yep
<bschaefer> cool, ill restart that then with that ppa...
<mhr3> bschaefer, updated my chroot, can't reproduce :/
<bschaefer> mhr3, mines building atm :(
<bschaefer> mhr3, though jenkins always likes to be different...
<bschaefer> mhr3, possibly you could get an i386 machine from qa?
<bschaefer> mhr3, yup, mine didn't hit the issue either :(
<seb128> bschaefer, mhr3: need i386 testing for something?
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah, for this issue:
<bschaefer> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-autolanding/309/
<bschaefer> the i386 seems to be failing on scope tests
 * bschaefer digs up bug ChrisTownsend made
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1229891
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229891 in Unity "Many Unity unit test failures on i386 CI due to some Scopes backend issue" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> does that require to build unity?
<seb128> is that current saucy or trunk?
<bschaefer> seb128, i believe saucy with daily build ppa, and yeah unity will need to build to run the tests
<seb128> non trivial then
<bschaefer> as the issue seems to be in libunity, which is causing unity unit tests to fail causing the automerger to fail :(
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Yeah, it's also trunk.  We are blocked on automerging because of this.
<bschaefer> but we can't reproduce the problem in chroot...
<seb128> let me see if I can reproduce locally
<seb128> so basically building libunity trunk then unity trunk should be enough?
<bschaefer> seb128, as long as you have an i386 machine :)
<bschaefer> thats the real problem we are running into...
<seb128> yes, I'm running i386
<bschaefer> cool, then yes that should be neough
<bschaefer> enough*
 * seb128 starts building
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> bschaefer, libunity fails to build on tests here
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm thats strange...
 * bschaefer also doesn't know much about libunity
<seb128> ../../test-driver : ligne 95 : 12106 Erreur de segmentation  (core dumped) "$@" > $log_file 2>&1
<seb128> segfault
<bschaefer> hmm
 * bschaefer attempts to build libunity
<bschaefer> seb128, this is just tests for libunity?
<seb128> bschaefer, it's doing "bzr branch lp:libunity; cd libunity; bzr bd"
<seb128> but "make check" in the build tree hits the same segfault reliably
<bschaefer> i get a fun:
<bschaefer> 	 -a make test-nonrecursive; \
<bschaefer>         sleep 1;
<bschaefer> /bin/bash: line 1: -a: command not found
<bschaefer> seb128, when I try make check...but i know mhr3 wanted a stracktrace
<bschaefer> <mhr3> ChrisTownsend, but anyway, the test-service helper crashes, would be nice to get a stacktrace where does it happen
<seb128> mhr3, hey
<bschaefer> seb128, you've the daily build ppa?
<seb128> no, current saucyt
<bschaefer> hmm I think mhr3 mentioned the need for the daily build ppa, but that could have been for chroot only :(
<seb128> well, I'm having the testsuit segfaulting in current saucy
<seb128> that could be the same issue
<bschaefer> which isn't good, yeah
<bschaefer> seb128, would you be able to get a stacktrace and add a comment on that bug?
<bschaefer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1229891
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229891 in Unity "Many Unity unit test failures on i386 CI due to some Scopes backend issue" [Critical,Confirmed]
<seb128> well, I'm trying
<seb128> but running that .py by hand doesn't segfault
<seb128> not sure how to run "make check" under gdb
<bschaefer> hmm neither do i, unless you know where that file is...
<seb128> no, I'm trying to read the makefile
<bschaefer> possibly try to figure out which test suite is failing? in test/vala...
<seb128> would be useful to have mhr3 around
<bschaefer> very much so :)
<seb128> FAIL: container-ownership.py
 * bschaefer does not know much/anything about libunity :(
<bschaefer> well thats in test/python...
<seb128> right
<bschaefer> seb128, i get the same
<bschaefer> ../../test-driver: line 95:  6877 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) "$@" > $log_file 2>&1
<bschaefer> FAIL: container-ownership.py
<seb128> good
<seb128> so you have something to debug (or mhr3 has something to debug since it's libunity)
<bschaefer> welll then this must be un related to the i386 issue...as i have 64bit...
<bschaefer> but it still needs to be fixed
<bschaefer> seb128, right, would you still be able to install libunity and test unity out?
<seb128> yes
<bschaefer> just to see if you get unity unit-test failures?
<bschaefer> thanks
 * bschaefer tries it out as well
<bschaefer> as Im not sure if i was using the right libunity
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks again, I don't want to keep you up to late!
<seb128> bschaefer, don't worry, I'm not really working, mostly chatting on the computer, builds can run on the side ;-)
<bschaefer> seb128, :)
<mhr3> seb128, you're building it with latest vala
<mhr3> seb128, pbuilder does it correctly :P
<seb128> mhr3, not, I'm using 0.20.1
<mhr3> seb128, exactly, we use 0.18 to build libunity
<mhr3> cause there are issues in 0.20
<seb128> ok, current vala is 0.22
<seb128> just for info :p
<mhr3> ah, ok you win :P
<seb128> ;-)
<mhr3> it should work with 0.22 iirc
<mhr3> should have the fix we need
<seb128> vala sucks
<mhr3> yea, yea, c++ is awesome we all know that
<bschaefer> mhr3, im glad you agree :)
<mhr3> bschaefer, sorry, didn't realize it needs a <sarcasm> tag :P
<bschaefer> mhr3, haha, i got it, but I suppose i needed a <joking> tag as well
<seb128> mhr3, it's so great that I started that build 15 minutes ago and unity is still not half built
<mhr3> seb128, and that's only one of the great features ;)
<bschaefer> mhr3, but wait theres more!
 * bschaefer has watched to many infomercials
<mhr3> seb128, do you know if there are any other ppas the autolanding jobs use besides daily-build?
<seb128> not that I know, why?
<mhr3> cause isn't using trunks for the stack, and the daily build ppa is... you know... daily
<mhr3> it's using*
<seb128> bschaefer, mhr3: no test issue here :/
<seb128> on that note I'm calling it a day
<seb128> bye
 * bschaefer wonders if its jenkins falut
<bschaefer> seb128, thanks!
<bschaefer> fault*
<mhr3> seb128, thx for checking cu
<mhr3> bschaefer, is there a way to have jenkins run through a branch without actually approving it?
 * mhr3 has an idea
<bschaefer> mhr3, hmm there use to be
<bschaefer> veebers, ping?
<bschaefer> mhr3, if you link me a branch i can try to push it onto someone to test it
<mhr3> bschaefer, actually i think if you'd just approve it
<bschaefer> mhr3, i can do that as well :)
<mhr3> but not top-approve it'd run
<bschaefer> yeah, sounds like a good idea
<mhr3> let me prepare the branch
<bschaefer> cool
<mhr3> bschaefer, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/get-some-debug/+merge/187377
<bschaefer> mhr3, done, and have a good night :)
<mhr3> it's not even midnight yet :P
<bschaefer> unless you want to stick around for it to output some fun
<bschaefer> :), thats true here as well!
<mhr3> oh wait, the change that happened is that we run on real hw now, right?
<mhr3> so... yey for uncovered threading issues maybe?
<bschaefer> hmm im not sure, but its consistent? You would think it would be easy to reproduce else where though right?
<bschaefer> as seb ran it on his machine (im assuming hw)
<mhr3> dunno, lets wait for the trace, but the error is pretty weird
<mhr3> plus only on i386... :/
 * bschaefer didn't actually look at the error yet ...
<bschaefer> the stacktrace would be nice :)
<bschaefer> will*
<veebers> bschaefer: pong
<bschaefer> veebers, unpong!
<veebers> bschaefer: ^_^ ack
<bschaefer> thanks :)
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-25
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229144 when you say "Missing scope views" you mean that there is something in the scope bar but that switching to it renders and empty screen?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> unity7/compiz guys, you aware taking screenshots renders a black screen?
<hyperair> no?
<hyperair> works for me in raring.
<tsdgeos> hyperair: saucy here
<hyperair> =\
<tsdgeos> i guess i shall report a bug
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: ciao
<mzanetti> Cimi: I solved your issue
<Cimi> \o/
<Cimi> what was
<mzanetti> Cimi: http://paste.kde.org/pec03cfc0
<mzanetti> Cimi: this patch should apply to your branch and just make it work... its easy enough to understand I'd say
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> the old drag doesn't drag :D
<tsdgeos> didn't we have code for it already?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... autopilot itself actually does
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: calling drag() from autopilot would work
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but drag also does the mousePress and mouseRelease
<tsdgeos> ahhh
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah indeed
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: in this test we're doing mouseMove()
<Cimi> mzanetti, but you said you already tried this, isn't it?
<tsdgeos> i c
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah... I did... apparently some mistake which broke it in the first try
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah ok ;)
<Cimi> well, great!
<mzanetti> Cimi: you still need to adjust the tests for the new values tho...
<mzanetti> but that shouldn't be a bit issue now I guess
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yep
<tsdgeos> mhr3: oki tx
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: one line code fix with a test case! https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1229851_fix_list_overshoot_on_height_equals_content_height/+merge/187463 can you review?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how does milestoning work? to what milestone do i assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229851 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229851 in Unity 8 "Scrolling up and down doesn't work unless I expand a scope" [Medium,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you expect it to land within 13.09, milestone it to that
<tsdgeos> hmmm ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but it's not really needed if you're already working on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's more of a planning feature
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i thought it had those autoclose and whatnot features
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re "missing scope views", I've seen just completely blank scope pages - no header - no nothing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will autoclose regardless
<tsdgeos> but still an entry in the dashbar
<tsdgeos> right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's all *there*, just that it's completely blank
<Saviq> brb reboot
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah! so it had to be *exactly* the same size to hit the issue?!
<Saviq> crazy
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> it's what flickable does
<tsdgeos> which tbh is a bit strange of a default behaviour if you ask me
<Saviq> indeed
<tsdgeos> should i worry about the lot of
<tsdgeos>  /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.37.93/./gobject/gsignal.c:2475: signal 'changeset-started' is invalid for instance '0x7f0bdc008720' of type 'DeeSharedModel'
<tsdgeos> i'm getting?
<Saviq> mhr3, pstolowski ↑?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, Saviq : looks like you haven't updated dee
<mhr3> tsdgeos, ... yea ^
<tsdgeos> not distro released?
<mhr3> yet somehow you have updated dee-qt?
<tsdgeos> i've dist-upgraded
<tsdgeos> nothing to update
<tsdgeos> i'm clean
<tsdgeos> which dee, dee-qt versions should i have?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy libdee-1.0-4?
<tsdgeos> 1.2.6+13.10.20130904-0ubuntu1 both installed and candidate
<mhr3> you need 1.2.7
<mhr3> tsdgeos, and what qtdeclarative...dee-plugin do you have?
<tsdgeos> i guess it isn't in the distro yet?
<Saviq> 3.3+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1 here
<tsdgeos> 3.3+13.10.20130924.2-0ubuntu1
<tsdgeos> same
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dee
<Saviq> not yet in distro - it's in -proposed
<mzanetti> Saviq: pushed the switching preview branch. flickering is gone.
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool
<mhr3> of course.. stuck in proposed
<mzanetti> Saviq: I tried with the darker background in the reviewplaceholder... doesn't work visually
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just need tests and will MR the LazyImage
<Saviq> mzanetti, ok
<mhr3> yet dee-qt was released
<mhr3> tsdgeos, anyway, i'm awesome an the code will work even with this mismatch
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd say I'll try to make it context aware now, ok? is there anything more important I should handle?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so just ignore it
<mzanetti> Saviq: i.e. scrolling the items behind the openeffect etc
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, not according to https://launchpad.net/~mzanetti/+upcomingwork ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, just added https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226514 for you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226514 in Unity 8 "[DASH] button in preview and scope icon do not show disabled state" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> ah there's a new bug i found, at least in the desktop
<tsdgeos> if you go to applications, expand the first category and then click on search
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just filing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and it's not new
<tsdgeos> something goes unhappy
<Saviq> tsdgeos, told you about it Monday ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> i meant new as not unfiled ;-)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, bug #1230187
<ubot5> bug 1230187 in Unity 8 "LVWPH's header gets confused with expanded categories in dash" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1230187
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tx
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sorry... just wanted to get started on your review, noticed Saviq is done with it already
<Saviq> mzanetti, slacker
<mzanetti> :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, whats assCleanup ?
<Cimi> *add
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> nice typo
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> where?
<mzanetti> rofl. did I make that typo?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, no I did
<Cimi> self.addCleanup(self._maybe_release_finger)
<mzanetti> yeah... typo of the month
<mzanetti> do you know what should be on them?
<mzanetti> err. wrong channel :D
<Cimi> mzanetti, so what does addCleanup do?
<mzanetti> Cimi: this is called when the object is destroyed.
<Cimi> mzanetti, ok!
<mzanetti> Cimi: in this particular case it does the release() for the mousePress in case the test would abort
<mzanetti> Cimi: because we're doing press(), move(), assert(), release()
<mzanetti> Cimi: so it could happen that the assert() bails out before reaching the release() and it would mess up with the mouse state for the next test
<tsdgeos> Saviq: bug 1229144 *is* weird, even replacing Dash/GenericScopeView.qml with a red Rectangle it only appears in some of the scopes :-S http://paste.ubuntu.com/6153890/
<ubot5> bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229144
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, mhr3 suspected a relation to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1227242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227242 in Unity 8 "Shell locks up" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> so we got a real lockup in the scene graph renderer?
<tsdgeos> nice
<tsdgeos> go and tell all of those that don't want 5.1 in :D
<mhr3> the good is that there's 3 more weeks to re-integrate it, right? :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, how can I test if something happens instantaneously ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I want to test that a tap outside the hud button dismisses immediately the hud button
<Cimi> mzanetti, but there's the timeout too which dismisses the hud in 1 second in any case
<Cimi> I want to test that it dismisses immediately
<mzanetti> Cimi: don't use Eventually() in that case
<mzanetti> Cimi: but be aware that immediately really means immediately in that case...
<mzanetti> Cimi: you could use Eventually with timeout=1 to make sure it happens in at max 1 second. maybe you could even use timeout=0.5, but I havent tried that yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, syntax for timeout of 0.5?
<mzanetti> Cimi: self.assertThat(someVariable, Eventually(Equals(0), timeout=0.5))
<Cimi> mzanetti, grazie
<mzanetti> Cimi: per niente
<mzanetti> Cimi: as I said... I've no idea if 0.5 works in here of if it expects integers.
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can do a wait or a sleep if 500ms and check?
<Cimi> without eventually?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I guess this is a valid exception to my "no sleep policy"
<mzanetti> Cimi: but not sure how that will behave on jenkins... if the ui stutters for half a second we're doomed
<mzanetti> Cimi: ah... actually. in that case, make sure to check if the according property immediately goes to whatever triggers the hiding of the button, but not check if the hiding animation is actually completed yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, it works
<Cimi> the 0.5
<mzanetti> ok. nice
<Cimi> mzanetti, I added it to the release without tap (where there's a timeout in the code of 1000ms)
<Cimi> mzanetti, and indeed it fails with 0.5
<mhr3> Saviq, one quickie pls - https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity8/accept-image-uris-from-scopes/+merge/187487
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can I expand a category in the LVWPH without moving it?
<tsdgeos> LVWPH doesn't do expansion
<tsdgeos> so yeah
<tsdgeos> look at
<tsdgeos> GenericScopeView
<tsdgeos> item.filter = false
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑
<Cimi> mzanetti, tsdgeos Saviq branches are ready https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1224480
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224480 in Unity 8 "[HUD] HUD invocation doesn't follow edge gesture sequence" [Medium,In progress]
<Saviq> greyback, hey, can you have a look at the trace in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229888 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in <unavailable> in ??()" [Medium,New]
<Saviq> greyback, and see if it's an obvious fix?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: thanks... seems to do what I need
<mzanetti> Cimi: lets see what jenkins thinks of your timeout=0.5
<Cimi> mzanetti, hah
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you can think of a better way...
<mzanetti> Cimi: no, not really
<mzanetti> Cimi: in theory its great that you test this. but I'm afraid we're going to hit infrastructure limits with this
<Cimi> mzanetti, my goal is to make sure that the hud button disappears in 999ms from the tap
<mzanetti> Cimi: but lets see...
<Cimi> mzanetti, I can change it to 0.9 ?
<pstolowski> mzanetti: hey! the method for manual cancellation of activation/preview requests from the shell should cancel everything (both action activation and preview), right? or you just need to cancel actions?
<Cimi> mzanetti, 0.99?
<Cimi> or 0.7
<Cimi> it has to be quick though
<mzanetti> pstolowski: both I'd say. it will be called when closing the preview screen
<pstolowski> mzanetti: or perhaps two methods to cancel, so you can pick what's needed?
<mzanetti> pstolowski: right now won't need to be able to distinguish. if you think its more future proof we can have both
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<pstolowski> mzanetti: ok
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... need to try
<Cimi> mzanetti, so what you say is, let's see if 0.5 is fine
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: obviously the shorter the better for the quality of the test, but also more risk for failures in jenkins
<Cimi> in case we can do 0.9?
<greyback> Saviq: I'm assuming it happened at random
<Saviq> greyback, of course it did
 * Saviq runs 20 runs of ap tests on mako to see if I get a crash out of unity8
<greyback> Saviq: my favourite kind of crash. Ok, will see if there's anything suspicious in that codepath
<Saviq> greyback, thanks
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: hey
<dednick> larsu: hey. having an interesting issue with the messaging menu. What format are the icon/appIcon supposed to come in? string or serialised?
<larsu> dednick: serialized, but the simplest form of serialization is just the icon name
<larsu> (in the case of themed icons without fallbacks)
<dednick> larsu: g_menu_item_set_attribute (item, "x-canonical-app-icon", "s", app_icon);
<dednick> larsu: g_menu_item_set_attribute (item, "icon", "s", iconstr);
<dednick> larsu: but they're still coming as (sv) which is the serialised gvariant format.
<larsu> dednick: I can't find either of those in trunk. Are you working off the right version?
<larsu> ah, there's still one iconstr thing left, in im-phone-menu.c
<larsu> but that shouldn't bother you, as its only for sources, which we don't show on the phone
<larsu> *it's
<dednick> larsu: ah.crap .i pulled wrong branch
<dednick> sorry
<larsu> dednick: no worries. Are you working on getting the unitymenumodel/messaging branch landed in unity8?
<larsu> we're getting quie a few bugs reported that would be fixed by that
<dednick> larsu: somewhat. it's been done for about 2 weeks... just waiting review
<larsu> dednick: please ping someone to do that... the release isn't far away and it could really use some testing
<larsu> and I'm annoyed by people pinging me all the time that it doesn't work :P
<mzanetti> dednick: I can review it...
<dednick> mzanetti: just trying to fix the icons. :)
<mzanetti> dednick: should this make the messaging icon in the panel work again?
<dednick> mzanetti: well that should work with trunk. but i dont think it's landed on image yet
<mzanetti> dednick: what exactly should I pay attention on when testing this branch?
<dednick> mzanetti: that it operates exactly the same as the previous one.
<mzanetti> heh, ok
<dednick> mzanetti: yeah, most of my work involves absolutely nothing changing. yay
<dednick> yet still ends with thousands of lines changing
<dednick> mzanetti: ok, icons are fixed up. you can review now.
<mzanetti> Saviq: how this this happen? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1229888
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1229888 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in <unavailable> in ??()" [Medium,New]
<Cimi> I have to go to the dentist, yuppie
<mzanetti> Saviq: did you use the UI or during a test run?
<Saviq> mzanetti, just found a crash in /var/crash
<Saviq> mzanetti, no more details I'm afraid
<Cimi> pls have a look at the branches :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: I found one on friday where the DDA would crash randomly. luckily I got a good trace.
 * Saviq has problems wrapping his head around the sizes of images I need to test the LazyImage... food, then...
<mzanetti> dednick: is the legacy stuff still needed? for example the DefaultIndicatorsPage.qml (without the 2) ?
<dednick> mzanetti: removed in another MP
<mzanetti> ok
<kgunn_> Saviq, MacSlow hey guys...jdstrand just pinged me on an item to address soon after oct, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1230091
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1230091 in unity-mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[feature] Window reparenting (required for appstore app trust model)" [High,New]
<Saviq> kgunn_, MacSlow is probably not involved - greyback is
<Saviq> kgunn_, "soon after oct"?
<MacSlow> kgunn_, Saviq: yeah... I hope so too
<Saviq> kgunn_, sounds like low priority then...
<kgunn_> Saviq, yeah...let me check on timing
<kgunn_> he's got it marked against saucy...
<kgunn_> but his wording sounds like post oct
<kgunn_> Saviq, yeah...so high priority for 13.10 (read as strongly desired), then critical for 14.04
<Saviq> kgunn_, right, what I thought
<Saviq> kgunn_, I already asked greyback to look into it
<Saviq> at least in terms what's there, what still needs doing etc.
<Saviq> greyback, hangout
<greyback> yep, trying
<davidcalle> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> davidcalle: pong
<davidcalle> sil2100, hi ! Do you have a minute for a quick mp ? https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/more-server-scopes/+merge/187519
<sil2100> davidcalle: hm, but let me understand it more correctly - those were moved to the server side?
<sil2100> davidcalle: since if those are server side, I guess we don't want to release them to ubuntu archives, right? ;)
<davidcalle> sil2100, aaand I'm realizing it's the wrong file
 * davidcalle moves the changes to no-dailies/unity
<greyback> dammit my mic must be dead
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> davidcalle: right!
<sil2100> davidcalle: anyway, sorry about that - since when I removed them from the dailies I probably forgot adding them to no-dailies instead
<davidcalle> sil2100, nevermind we do have a *lot* of scopes to manage, mp fixed ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I got the LazyImage, want me to propose it itself, or integrate with the previews?
<Saviq> mzanetti, feels like it could conflict with your stuff?
<mzanetti> Saviq: uh... why? did you change the old previews to make use of it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not yet
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's what I'm asking
<Saviq> mzanetti, I just have the component + tests right now
<mzanetti> Saviq: so don't... just propose the component. once its landed I'll make use of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup, cool
<kgunn> just curious, quick pole....when you guys flash/test....are you using cdimage or system ?
<dednick> larsu: ping
<larsu> dednick: ...
 * larsu never knows what to say when someone pings him with "ping"
<dednick> larsu: pong maybe ? or hi?
<dednick> larsu: :) anyway. having issues with messaaging items. phone app doesnt seem to be activating when touching the app icon. i seem to be sending off the activation signal though
<larsu> dednick: I already said hi this morning ;)
<dednick> larsu: this is with the new messaging branch btw
<larsu> dednick: did it work with the old one?
<Saviq> mzanetti|food, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/lazy-image/+merge/187525
<dednick> larsu: well, the very old one i think so. but it hasnt since we moved to new. because the actions changed and couldnt do with qmenumodel
<larsu> dednick: okay. The messaging menu doesn't really do much besides sending a message to the application that the message originated from.
<larsu> dednick: which is then responsible for presenting itself
<larsu> I have no clue if this even works anymore with the new application story
<dednick> larsu: i'm getting a bunch of warning messages when i start up
<dednick> (process:3645): Indicator-Messages-WARNING **: an application with id 'phone-app-sms.desktop' is not installed
<dednick> larsu: what registers the apps? themselves?
<larsu> dednick: do you have an application with that desktop id installed?
<larsu> dednick: yes.
<dednick> larsu: nope.
<larsu> dednick: you'll get this warning for non-existing app ids in the gsettings key com.canonical.indicator.messages applications
<larsu> you can remove those apps manually
<dednick> ah. gsettings
<larsu> we decided to not remove them from the settings in case a user uninstalls/installs
<larsu> (apps keep all other settings in that case, too)
<dednick> crap. now to remember how to gsettings from commandline
<larsu> but yeah, that warning should be removed
<larsu> dednick: gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.messages applications
<larsu> and then "set" with an additional argument of the value
<larsu> you can also jut clear it - applications will re-register themselves when they restart
<dednick> larsu: ok, so you have to have started the application for it to register itself
<larsu> yes
<larsu> also, it needs to be running in order to show anything in the messaging menu
<dednick> hm. thats interesting
<larsu> why?
<larsu> we need some way to tell the app that a message was clicked on or responded to
<dednick> i just started the phone and messaging app and the setting is still empty after clearing and rebooting phone
<dednick> might help if i started the messaging service though
<larsu> I don't know much about that app
<larsu> it won't appear in there until it calls messaging_menu_app_register()
<dednick> oh. it is started.
<larsu> which it must do if it wants to add messages
<larsu> so if you see messages, it definitely registered
<dednick> ok, maybe i need to trigger a message first
<larsu> if so, the app doesn't behave according to conventions (but it would still work)
<Saviq> fginther, hey, any idea why -3 is X? http://s-jenkins:8080/label/ps-saucy-server-amd64-1||ps-saucy-server-amd64-2||ps-saucy-server-amd64-3/?
<dednick> larsu: ok, it added. i think it only does it when it needs to.
<fginther> Saviq, yes, I needed it offline for some work list night. I'll get it added back
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, we got kinda screwed by mir-ci and mir-autolanding ;)
<larsu> dednick: okay. does indicator-messages send a bus message to the app when you activate the menu item?
<fginther> Saviq, the load was pretty light the last few days, but yes, two hosts presents a bottleneck
<dednick> larsu: i have no idea. havent got that far yet
<larsu> dednick: you have a message in the menu, right?
<dednick> larsu: yep
<larsu> dednick: click on it while running `dbus-monitor sender=com.canonical.indicator.messages`
<Saviq> greyback, can you please update the status / affects on bug #1228345, too
<ubot5> bug 1228345 in Ubuntu Music App "Launching track from dash new instance of app, not re-use of existing one " [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228345
<larsu> s/click/tap/ I guess
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<fginther> Saviq, back online
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, mzanetti|food, tsdgeos, kgunn, gotta run early, will be back later (7pm UTC or something) if you need me
<tsdgeos> ok
<kgunn> o/
<tsdgeos> yahooo, i found why bug 1229144 happens
<ubot5> bug 1229144 in Unity 8 "Missing scope views" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1229144
<tsdgeos> it is a Qt bug
<tsdgeos> now need to see if it was fixed in 5.1 or 5.2
<tsdgeos> or fix it myself
<kgunn> greyback: i was triaging this mornin, can you live w/o a mir query for composition state till post-v1 ? or need that now...
<dednick> larsu: no dbus message for missed call, only for sms. Notifications seem to stop coming in after attempting to activate the dialer from the menu item.
<kgunn> greyback: carr is going thru the api distillation process anyway
<larsu> dednick: what do you mean by "notifications"?
<dednick> larsu: sorry, i meant the menu items dont get added
<greyback> kgunn: can live without
<larsu> dednick: sounds like a bug in the app to me :D  Do you see the same without your branch?
<greyback> dammit firefox, why did you throw away my big LP comment
<dednick> larsu: but the dbus message isn't being sent
<dednick> larsu: we dont have app activations in trunk.
<larsu> dednick: yeah I'm trying to figure that one out right now (I was commenting about the "menu items dont get added" part)
<larsu> dednick: app activations?
<dednick> larsu: well the menu items only seem to stop being added after we attempt the activation.
<dednick> larsu: opening the app by tapping the app icon.
<larsu> dednick: there's no such thing. Tapping anywhere in the message should lead you to the app
<larsu> dednick: more precisely: the screen in the app that contains the referenced message
<larsu> dednick: I don't understand what you mean by "stop being added". When you receive a text for the second time, it doesn't get added to the menu if you've activated the first one?
<dednick> larsu: yes. but i'm not sure. it might just be randomly doing it now
<stgraber> hey there, anyone from the Unity team who could help me figure out why the dash is completely busted on Edubuntu?
<stgraber> it's kinda critical for us to get it back to working order for Beta 2 which is due out tomorrow :)
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: ^
<sil2100> bregma, andyrock: could you guys give stgraber a hand?
<stgraber> and by that I mean that Unity looks like it's working, the launcher, panel, hud, ... all work as expected but none of the lens or scopes are loaded and the dash simply never shows anything
<sil2100> Then mhr3 as well ^
<stgraber> Edubuntu is a superset of Ubuntu, so as far as I can tell all the packages are there, all the binaries are there too, they just don't happen to get started and I have no clue why
<bregma> stgraber, maybe check the logs in ~/.cache/upstart for some kind of error?
<stgraber> bregma: I did have a quick look and all I'm seeing is unity complaining it can't talk to the dbus services (as the daemons aren't running) but I haven't yet found a clue as to why they aren't getting spawned
<mhr3> sil2100, oh you're here, we have a question
<stgraber> bregma: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6154922
<mhr3> sil2100, i have a branch that bump unity-core abi, ie does libunity-core-6.0-7 -> libunity-core-6.0-8
<mhr3> sil2100, can we make it so that unity8 will keep working with -7 and unity7 will be linked with -8?
<mhr3> sil2100, or should we just request unity8 rebuild against -8?
<bregma> stgraber, I think you will need help from mhr3
<sil2100> uuuuh, is this ABI bump completely necessary?  I think a request to rebuild unity8 is needed, since we generally don't like when things depend on different versions
<dednick> larsu: looks like it must be the app. i got a dbus message going to path=/com/canonical/indicator/messages/telephony_service_call_desktop , but it didnt do anything
<mhr3> stgraber, your unity-scope-home isn't working... beats me why
<dednick> larsu: it's flaky as all hell though. randomly stops responding to message adds/removes
<stgraber> mhr3: hmm, hold on a sec, I think I know why :)
<mhr3> sil2100, i'm afraid it is
<stgraber> mhr3: ok found the issue, that one wasn't installed (unity-scope-home) so all the lenses were there but nothing was there to display them...
<mhr3> stgraber, yea, that would explain it :)
<sil2100> mhr3: :<
<mhr3> sil2100, any other ideas?
<stgraber> mhr3: ok, confirmed that's the problem. edubuntu had a conflict with the -shopping-lens package which got merged into the home scope (the home scope "provides" it) which resulted in a removal of the home scope
<larsu> dednick|lunch: what's flaky — the app or the messaging menu?
<sil2100> mhr3: I guess we need to bump the ABI and rebuild all dependend packages - no other clean way
<mhr3> didrocks will kill me soon
<sil2100> mhr3: yes, he will!
 * didrocks aims
<mhr3> didrocks, but, but, it's c++ fault!
<didrocks> can you sum that up in one line?
<mhr3> didrocks, we need to do abi bump to libunity-core, so need to rebuild unity8 (and other libunity-core deps, but afaik unity8 is the only one)
<mhr3> besides unity7 of course
<didrocks> so unity7 + unity8
<mhr3> yea
<didrocks> if the release team is happy to take whatever is in unity trunk as well, we can handle that
<didrocks> stgraber: please look at the unity stack (unity component), there are other stuff that will be bundled in: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<mhr3> i see just 6 other commits, mostly fixes
<mhr3> bregma, fyi ^
<bregma> we're _only_ doing fixes right now
<stgraber> didrocks: looks to me like it's only bugfixes for those packages that aren't specific to touch (the mediascanner scope appears to have a small feature change), so I'm not against getting those in but it'll have to wait till after Beta 2
<didrocks> stgraber: well, it's the only way to have the tests running if you want your ABI breakage fix
<didrocks> as we run tests on trunk
<didrocks> and we want to validate what we push to distro
<stgraber> didrocks: and did anyone say we needed that before beta2 is out? (sorry, I'm not running the Beta 2 release, infinity is, so I only have limited knowledge about what's going on at the moment)
<didrocks> stgraber: didn't you mention that your edubuntu unity dash was empty?
<didrocks> and so you needed that ABI breakage?
<didrocks> maybe I'm mixing 2 conversations, more than possible ;)
<stgraber> didrocks: you're mixing
<stgraber> didrocks: edubuntu indeed had an empty dash but that was because we didn't have the home scope installed due to an old conflict against a now deprecated package that's provided by the new home scope package
<didrocks> stgraber: ah phew! I was afraid it was linked to mhr3-that-I-need-to-kill :)
<stgraber> didrocks: the fix there is for me to drop the conflict from the edubuntu-live package and instead push a gsettings key in edubuntu-artwork to disable remote scopes (instead of conflicting with them)
<didrocks> stgraber: ok, perfect then! sure for the rest, after beta2 ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, so we shouldn't top-approve that branch yet?
<didrocks> mhr3: not yet please, as unity7 will stage in proposed and unity8 will then be blocked
<didrocks> mhr3: let's do that once the gate is opened again for everything
<mhr3> didrocks, meaning, tomorrow?
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, if all moons align ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, ok, will you ping me if they do? or perhaps just approve the branch right away then
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, let's plan for a smooth transition, mind adding that to the landing ask?
<didrocks> (with not merge yet as a comment)
<didrocks> so that we don't loose track
<mhr3> sure, thostr_ pls ^ don't think i have edit rights there
<didrocks> mhr3: AHAH, I do, I'll write mean things on you for sure on that line! ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, that's why i wanted thostr_ to do it, he's nice compared to you :P
<didrocks> :p
<thostr_> thostr_: so, what am I supposed to screw up?
<mzanetti> mzanetti: don't screw anything up :P
<didrocks> didrocks: everything will be fine :)
<eean> hey is there a Qt 5 library for using the system tray protocol of Unity?
<eean> yo mzanetti o/
<mzanetti> hi eean
<mzanetti> eean: unity7?
<eean> well something compatible with unity around now :)
<mzanetti> dednick: do you know?^
<eean> currently my app uses KNotifications, but the unity system tray dbus api is different enough from KDE's that it's sort of the worse of all worlds
<mzanetti> I think its the standard notification spec with unity specific extensions
<eean> well yea, last I tried it doesn't work without the extensions
<eean> so it sees the API exists and tries to use it... and then it doesn't show anything
<mzanetti> oh..
<mzanetti> I don't know any specifics. larsu, I guess you know about this ^
<eean> whereas the 10-line python app using the unity apis works out-of-the-box
<eean> so I'm wondering if I should rebuild my Qt 5 with glib support and use this api or if you have a Qt 5 library already :)
<mzanetti> I'm quite sure there is one... but haven't used it myself
<eean> ah well I got time to try it out
<eean> https://www.hipchat.com/linux is the app I work on btw :)
<mzanetti> cool :)
<eean> judging by the crash reports (which includes uname -a) the vast majority of our users use Ubuntu so I need to get it working correctly.
<eean> of our Linux users
<mzanetti> eean: uses Qt5 already?
<eean> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> eean: but QWidget still I assume?
<eean> yea. at first I tried to use QML, but that was last year and components didn't exist yet really :)
<mzanetti> yep... last year was too early for QML on desktop
<mzanetti> eean: are there many users which use such a thing on their phone?
<eean> actually I stil use QtDeclarative. QtQuick 2 + QWidget doesn't seem to play nice.
<eean> well the phone hipchat clients are using native android and ios apis
<mzanetti> sure. but I'm wondering if such group chats are actually used a lot on phones
<mzanetti> irc on my phone would drive me mad
<eean> ah. yea I use it, obviously to not carry on conversations, but to respond to pings
<mzanetti> interesting... guess an ubuntu touch app is next then ;)
<mzanetti> still a little bit early for this kind of stuff tho
<eean> ha yea... well if Qt WinRT port happens, then I could make a QML version of hipchat, then obviously sailfish and Ubuntu Touch is trivial
<eean> I've been watching the WinRT branch, Digia has a least two people working on it
<eean> I bet they announce the timeline for WinRT at the Qt conference in Berlin that's coming up
<mzanetti> mhm... we'll see
<eean> looks like they solved the DirectX 11 problem, which was their main blocker, now it's just the grind of porting win32->winrt
<eean> anyways
<eean> mzanetti: my google for libappindicator qt5 gives me nothing, any suggestions for where to look for qt5 unity libraries in general? otherwise I'll pop by here tomorrow early enough to talk to more europeans :)
<mzanetti> eean: Saviq will be back soon. He might know
<eean> ah cool
<eean> hm yea so libappindicator uses Gtk3 so I probably can't use it. I wonder why it does, the code looks mostly concerned with dbus stuff.
<eean> ah it's for the fallback code
<mzanetti> eean: there is qtdeclarative5-notifications-plugin which might contain some hints
<eean> cool
<eean> though notifications are trivial to do with org.freedesktop.Notifications, it's just one d-bus call. but maybe it's related to the systray stuff.
<eean> awesome you guys use cmake? somehow assumed you would be building qt5 apps with autofoo :D
<mzanetti> yep. sometimes qmake too. but autotools is mostly gone
<Rookie> hi
<mzanetti> Saviq: yay! success :) Check out the swiping previews branch :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, checking
<Saviq> eean, what can I help with?
<eean> Saviq: ah yea, getting a system tray icon in Unity with a Qt application :)
<eean> Saviq: so I was wondering if there was a libappindicator-qt5 yet
<eean> currently I use KNotifications but this doesn't work at all in Unity afaict
<Saviq> eean, yeah, we've a custom lib for it indeed, and I'm not sure if there is something... Skype has an indicator menu, and it's Qt, but I don't think there are any "official" Qt libs for that
<eean> Saviq: hm. are there any docs for it? how did Skype manage it? there's no code Unity-side to help Skype do it?
<kgunn> mterry: we're going to try to land kdub's flicker fix...which means another bump, mind reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/unity-system-compositor/bump-build-dep12/+merge/187601
<Saviq> eean, no, nothing specific to Skype
<eean> not even a white list? I was wondering how Amarok managed to do it, I assumed a white list. but there's a whole API for music apps so maybe that's it.
 * eean isn't developing a music app
<Saviq> eean, https://unity.ubuntu.com/projects/appindicators/ is a start
<mterry> kgunn, mir version doesn't look bumped to 12 in its trunk?
<eean> well I need docs for the dbus side of things
<eean> I don't even understand why KNotifications doesn't work
<kgunn> mterry: correct...its not yet
<kgunn> mterry: plus didrocks kind of spanked me last time and told me your mp's should be ta'd first
 * kgunn didn't understand...but complies with almight didrocks
<Saviq> eean, we don't support the "standard" way of doing systray, for design reasons
<Saviq> eean, and you shouldn't do DBus directly, you should wrap libappindicator instead
<eean> Saviq: do you think that's possible for a Qt app? libappindicator links to Gtk directly for menu stuff.
<mterry> kgunn, ta'd?
<kgunn> mterry: top approved
<Saviq> eean, pretty sure it's possible
<eean> Saviq: cause yea using libappindicator was my first thought, until I looked a bit into the code
<tedg> eean, For app indicators in Qt you can just use sni-qt
<mhall119> Saviq: ping
<kgunn> mterry: at any rate...won't top approve until we're all ready to go
<Saviq> eean, right! that
<Saviq> eean, tedg will be able to help
<eean> aah :D
<mterry> kgunn, ok, I commented/approved with that same comment
<Saviq> eean, that's what Skype is using
<kgunn> mterry: nothing gets in w/o ask mode anyway :)
 * Saviq was just meant to say he's not the best to talk to about this stuff
 * Saviq is all about unity8 ;P
<eean> what is unity8 doing?
<eean> for this
<eean> that's not so far away
<tedg> Saviq, Yeah, that Unity8 thing, when can I use it on my desktop?  ;-)
<eean> hopefully sni-qt works for that
<mhall119> Saviq: can you and I have a call tomorrow to discuss Unity plans for the 14.04 cycle and what the community team can to to help/promote it?
<eean> heh
<Saviq> tedg, what do you need a desktop for!
<tedg> eean, It'll use the same stuff eventually, we just haven't ported yet as it wasn't a priority for phone.
<eean> yea for sure is isn't :D
<tedg> Saviq, Ubuntu Edge failed :-(
<eean> *it
<Saviq> tedg, true, true
<Saviq> mhall119, you should probably target higher up :) → kgunn
<Saviq> mhall119, but yeah, I can be there
<Saviq> mhall119, but I won't have any concrete data
<mhall119> kgunn: ^^ are you available tomorrow for a call?
<eean> anyways this won't solve my issue with the Qt5 systray not working on Gnome3. the linux desktop is effed :) but one thing at a time.
<kgunn> mhall119: actually...what might be interesting is to have a call with me & john lea (we try to do every monday)
<kgunn> mhall119: he's got a lot of information about design feedback etc, might be able to leverage community there
<kgunn> mhall119: as i think we'll probably undergo some design tweaks...
<mhall119> kgunn: ok, I was hoping to do it this week, it's time for me to put together my goals for the next cycle for jono
<mhall119> kgunn: it can be high level, like what info, resources, outreach ideas we might want
<kgunn> mhall119: i do talk to john on friday's too...but its more execution oriented
<mhall119> kgunn: ok, monday works for me then, what time?
<kgunn> mhall119: i'll add you
<mhall119> thanks
<kgunn> mhall119: can you shot john a note as well...maybe outline the highlevel aspect and other thots
<mhall119> good idea, thanks
<eean> tedg: FYI, forked to here, going to port to Qt 5 and make it a normal library instead of a system tray plugin https://bitbucket.org/hipchat/hipchat-sni-qt
<tedg> eean, Why not leave it a system tray plugin?
<eean> doesn't that require some magic on the Qt side?
<tedg> eean, Then when for instance Skype goes Qt5 it'll work.
 * tedg has no clue
<tedg> Qt *is* magic
<tedg> :-)
<eean> Skype not wrking is fine with me :)
<eean> I guess ideally this code would be relicensed as LGPLv2 and then it could be integrated into KNotifications
<eean> and made part of KDE 5 Frameworks
<eean> or I guess submitted to Qt itself
<eean> hm yea the included Qt patch is massive
<eean> it implements the same d-bus api as KNotifications o.o
<tedg> Yup.
<eean> so why doesn't KNotifications work for me
<tedg> Hmm, not sure.  Perhaps because it doesn't export a menu?
<tedg> We require a menu.
<eean> a libdbusmenu menu?
<eean> that's possible
<tedg> Yes
<tedg> We do want to migrate to a GMenu menu.  But, eh, work and all that.
<tedg> Since dbusmenu is deprecated
<eean> gmenu doesn't have a documented dbus api
<eean> well I already load libdbusmenu to export the normal window menu, so I maybe I just need to add it to knotifications and then I'd be set
<tedg> In both cases you shouldn't really implement the DBus API (dbusmenu and GMenu)
<tedg> The DBus API is considered private, and the libs wrap it.
<eean> well how is a Qt application supposed to use GMenu? :| it's a gtk library, not just a glib library, afaik
<tedg> It is a GIO library, which only uses GLib
<tedg> No GTK or anything like that.
<eean> Gnome 3 has that annoying application menu that says "Quit Application" for all apps that don't implement a gmenu for it to use
<tedg> Yeah, we tried that.  It didn't work well.
<eean> and then it just closes the window, it doesn't actually quit anything. my app actually has special code to quit-on-window-close for Gnome 3
<tedg> I think it's disabled now, but really should be killed.
<eean> hm KNotifications already exports a dbusmenu
<eean> actually I can't even find a org.kde.StatusNotifierItem for skype, how does it work? :S
<eean> found it and I guess I see why it doesn't work for KNotifications. the functions are the same, but the paths are totally different
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-26
<tsdgeos> urg
<tsdgeos> i lost the time indicator in unity7
<tsdgeos> what happened?
<arsson> same here
<mzanetti> Saviq: I found a way to pass the highlight on to the items... in the end it was even easier than with the OpenEffect - as usual
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've still no solution for the "UnityMenuModel is not a type"-failure... I tried all the cmake-foo I know without success.
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't know why it fails for the notifications qmltest but works for the Panel/Indicators one
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'd assume the import path is incorrect still
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I thought as much
<mzanetti> Saviq: only downside: as of now there is no way around using a Tile as base class for delegates - or you'll break the highlight stuff
<mzanetti> but probably we had that dependency already in somehow before
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, that's fine
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, we should abstract out a "DashDelegate" that will handle that
<Saviq> as Tile is a little too much for a default
<mzanetti> probably yes... but actually the Tile is exactly that. just badly named so to say
<mzanetti> is it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, as in do we have "UnityMenuModel" in the mock being loaded by the test?
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, it does have a lot of UI already
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's fine for now
<Saviq> mzanetti, it breaks for carousel
<mzanetti> do we have a scope with a carousel around?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, on desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, video
<mzanetti> Saviq: local videos?
<mzanetti> because I only see tiles
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, just drop something in ~/Videos
<mzanetti> still nothing... do I need to fire up some media service?
<MacSlow> Saviq, not sure what you mean... there's no UnityMenuModel at all in the mock notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, there is a mock QMenuModel plugin
<Saviq> MacSlow, in tests/mocks
<Saviq> MacSlow, and it doesn't have UnityMenuModel in ther
<Saviq> e
<Saviq> MacSlow, it's probably enough if you'll have a UnityMenuModel.qml there with the properties you're setting
<MacSlow> Saviq, trying...
<Saviq> just a dummy one to make QML swallow it - without really using it
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,66585 for the missing scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you ROCK, sir!
<tsdgeos> not fixed in 5.2 either
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i'm not sure it's the *right* patch, it's a patch that makes it work and makes  to me, let's see what they think :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's enough for me ;)
<tsdgeos> makes to me -> make sense to me
<tsdgeos> i lost the sense soemwhere
<mzanetti> probably in the loaders code
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, just noticed something in the navigation spec...
<Saviq> mzanetti, "When a transition moves from last item  in a row to first item in the next row. The visible area of the scope view will scroll to animate the row transition. When the next item is not a visible items in the collapsed state of the category, it will expand."
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's for previews
<Saviq> (swiping between)
<nic-doffay> mhr3, ping
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah? is that not what I'm doing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, do you expand the category when you reach the end of the collapsed category?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. but I collapse again when closing the preview if it was collapsed before
<mhr3> nic-doffay, pong
<mzanetti> Saviq: did feel really weird otherwise
<mzanetti> imho
<nic-doffay> mhr3, was away did you manage to sort that scope branch out?
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, thought we're limited to the 6 items in preview already
<Saviq> mzanetti, why do you collapse when closing?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: when you manually expand the category, do you update expandedIndex ?
<mhr3> nic-doffay, i merged with some larger changes we needed which were pretty much touching the same code, but it'll take a day or two to get that branch in... you can just merge the branch i pointed you to, should be good enough for you
<mhr3> nic-doffay, that branch being lp:~mhr3/unity8/search-in-progress
<MacSlow> Saviq, just pushed the fix that makes the notifications qmltest pass again
<MacSlow> Saviq, thx for the pointer
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: no, I set filter = false
<Saviq> MacSlow, cool, thanks
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: actually you should set expandedIndex better
<mzanetti> Saviq: I restore the dash to what it was before opening the preview.
<tsdgeos> otherwise bad things will happen
<tsdgeos> note that i'm working on replace expandedIndex with expandedScopeId
<mhr3> nic-doffay, and the new one which will take time is lp:~unity-team/unity8/scope-isactive - but it's based off the search-in-progress one, so should merge cleanly
<tsdgeos> since storing the index is bad
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, seen those bad things...
<tsdgeos> so you may want to wait on that
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but as I restore it to what it was before I don't hit those
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there was a problem with expandedIndex... forgot what it was, let me check
<Saviq> mzanetti, "NOTE: Selected category that was expanded remains so after exiting a preview. "
<mzanetti> ok...
<mzanetti> missed that
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think the desire is to just close the preview "in place"
<mzanetti> ok... will change
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. switching preview really affects the dash like you would do it with your finger
<Saviq> mzanetti, but please verify with Oren
<Saviq> mzanetti, especially for the case "I expanded category 1, opened previews for category 2, got category 2 expanded by switching previews, closed previews"
<Saviq> mzanetti, should category 1 get collapsed and remain collapsed?
<mzanetti> Saviq: quite sure it should in that case
<nic-doffay> mhr3, is the scope-isactive branch in a useable state atm?
<mzanetti> Saviq: the bigger question is how to position the view after collapsing a gategory :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, /me too, but let's just verify
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pstolowski: is it safe to assume there's no categoryId named "" ?
<mhr3> nic-doffay, it deps on changes to unity-core which didn't land yet, so not trivial to get working
<mhr3> nic-doffay, but the search-in-progress has all the api you need
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean when you collapse 1 and expand 2, that you may get tricked by LVWPH for contentY?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> mzanetti, you'll manage ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but you might need to do it in sequence
<mhr3> nic-doffay, i suggest just merging search-in-progress into your branch and then when the search-isactive lands your branch should be fine (and the diff won't include the search-in-progress changes)
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we actually use DashVideos still?
<mzanetti> Saviq: I see it only used for mockvideoscopes
<mhr3> nic-doffay, or your branch could even land first...
<Saviq> mzanetti, prolly not
<Saviq> mzanetti, not DashMusic either
<mzanetti> Saviq: because that broke too as it handles the openeffect on its own
<pstolowski> tsdgeos: libunity doesn't have constraint on it, so I would say it's not safe
<mzanetti> Saviq: should I just drop it or fix it?
<Saviq> mzanetti, drop
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't want it
<mzanetti> +1
<Saviq> mzanetti, ScopeDelegateMapper should go away ASAP
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: uncool :D
<Saviq> but we still use it for Frequent Apps
<nic-doffay> mhr3, cool :)
 * mzanetti never saw any "Frequent Apps" yet
<mhr3> nic-doffay, or we can even mp search-in-progress by itself...
<mhr3> otoh i did some minor fixes in search-isactive... don't want to backport those :P
<mhr3> yey for doing things the complicated way :)
<tsdgeos> brr
<tsdgeos> wow, actaully categoryId is empty for all the categories?¿
<tsdgeos> something's wrong somewhere
<nic-doffay> mhr3, up to you dude, I'm easy.
<mhr3> nic-doffay, i go for easy - merge search-in-progress into your branch
<nic-doffay> mhr3, yeah that's what I've done.
<nic-doffay> mhr3, so searchInProgress is the property, yeah?
<nic-doffay> or at least will be the working one once the other branch lands?
<mhr3> nic-doffay, yep, should do all you need
<nic-doffay> mhr3, cool.
<nic-doffay> ta
<mhr3> nic-doffay, should work right away
<Saviq> jibel, thanks for going through our bugs!
<Saviq> jibel, btw, do you know why the retracers are unable to get anything useful out of apport bugs from touch?
<jibel> Saviq, yw, actually lot of the issues I find are already found, so it made more sense to me to triage the queue than submitting new ones.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, not sure what's happening with the test fails on my branch with jenkins, all tests pass when I make them...
<jibel> Saviq, I asked pitti last week about the retracers, but I don't think he had time to look in detail, I'll ask him again
<Saviq> jibel, thanks
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's re: filter selectors?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the mediumtests-touch are unrelated
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it still happens some times on phones for us for some reasons
<Saviq> nic-doffay, looking at qmluitests
<Saviq> nic-doffay, file:///tmp/buildd/unity8-7.81.3+13.10.20130924.2/Components/PageHeader.qml:494:25: Cannot assign to non-existent property "onExpansionCompleted"
<Saviq>                              onExpansionCompleted: {
<Saviq>                              ^
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah that's because of the what I mentioned in the comments further up. It relies on the multi selector branch.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, so make sure that gets merged :)
<jibel> Saviq, so, arm retraces on x86 is a bit hairy, for the moment the way to go is to run apport-retrace on the phone
<jibel> unless we get an actual ARM box where we can do that, of course
<Saviq> jibel, ah, apport-retrace!
<Saviq> jibel, will that download dbg symbols and such/
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since you're touching that code, do you think you can do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/storeExpandedCategoryNotIndex/+merge/187708 ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> great
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: lazy image... it's a bit tricky to keep aspect ratio, as the Image itself doesn't do this, and there's no way to find out that width/height are "unset" to calculate the other dimension... ideas?
 * greyback moving to office
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think I did that already somewhere at some point
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but that's when you *know* which dimension is to be kept
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think you can use the sourceSize to find the original aspect ratio
<mzanetti> before setting it
<Saviq> mzanetti, *find* yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I can't find out whether implicitHeight / implicitWidth is used
<Saviq> mzanetti, let me rephrase...
<Saviq> mzanetti, LazyImage { width: units.gu(10) ... }
<Saviq> mzanetti, the image should scale to keep aspect ratio
<mzanetti> yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, but how do I know that this width is supposed to be used to calculate the height?
<Saviq> mzanetti, Image itself won't scale the other dimension in that case
<Saviq> mzanetti, sourceSize is capped by actual image size, btw
<mzanetti> height: sourceSize.height * width / sourceSize.width
<Saviq> mzanetti, and why not width: sourceSize.width * height / sourceSize.height ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's the thing - I can't know which one of those to calculate, without introducing a new property
<Saviq> unless someone tells me otherwise, that is
<mzanetti> Saviq: well... if you have width and height stored in the LazyImage
<mzanetti> Saviq: then you can use those to calculate the Image's dimensions inside
<Saviq> mzanetti, there is *always* width and height, that's the thing
<mzanetti> right
<Saviq> mzanetti, whether it's set externally or not - that's the question we can't answer
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably introducing some new properties then :/
<Saviq> it's just going to be equal to implicit*, or 0, but that's not something we should use to find out...
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, s/sourceSize/desiredSize/ basically...
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'd use imageSize, but yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, I'll think of some name
<mzanetti> Saviq: wait... I remember
<mzanetti> I think what I did is to keep the ratio and make it fit into width/height
<mzanetti> so regardless who set those, the content will scale to the biggest possible, keeping the ratio
<mzanetti> centeredIn, that is
<mzanetti> Saviq: how does that sound?
<Saviq> mzanetti, not sure, but then... it's all really about "scaleTo: width/height" - no need for actual values...
<Saviq> so maybe we just need a string prop
<Saviq> (ideally enum, but we can't do enums in QML yet)
<Saviq> mzanetti, this way you'd just use it as usual, but set scaleTo: "width" in case you want it to do that
<Saviq> or scaleTo: "height" otherwise
<Saviq> and ignore it if you wanted to force both
<mzanetti> probably the most flexible one...
<Saviq> mzanetti, centeredIn feels like it'd crop when we don't want to (we want to keep aspect ratio)
<Saviq> it's stupid that Image doesn't have that
<mzanetti> Saviq: why crop?
<Saviq> mzanetti, I think I'm just not sure what you described above
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok. so the public API has width/height, as normal
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, the only addition would be 'scaleTo: "width"/"height"'
<mzanetti> Saviq: then the Image inside always keeps the aspect ratio
<Saviq> mzanetti, I know what you mean
<Saviq> mzanetti, but that's the thing - you don't know the aspect ratio
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure you know
<Saviq> mzanetti, what you're describing is PreserveAspectFit
<mzanetti> Saviq: image's sourceSize holds that information (as long as you don't override it)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... that's it
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, but how does the *user* of LazyImage know?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah, you mean to read it from tere
<Saviq> there
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> the user doesn't care
<mzanetti> just give it a place and put it in there with PreserveAspectFit
<Saviq> well, except we want to override sourceSize to preserve memory ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure, but with a bit of procedural code you can first read it, calculate your stuff and then overwrite it
<Saviq> mzanetti, which means loading the image twice
<mzanetti> hmm... right... didn't think of that
 * Saviq is gonna go with the "scaleTo" approach :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, pusehd
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, works!
<tsdgeos> is the CI bot on holiday?
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/storeExpandedCategoryNotIndex/+merge/187708
<MacSlow> Saviq, yeah saw that too :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's queued up probably
<larsu> rsalveti: hey, do you have any idea what could be causing bug #1226312?
<ubot5> bug 1226312 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "[touch] Sound menu settings are overridden on second call " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226312
<larsu> rsalveti: unfortunately, I don't have a second sim card to reproduce this. I'm not even certain this is indicator-sounds' fault
<Cimi> mzanetti, hey, what happened to this? https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/+merge/187488
<mzanetti> Cimi: nothing it seems
<mzanetti> :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, says needs fixing
<Cimi> where is Unity.Application?
<mzanetti> Cimi: in qtubuntu and unity-mir
<mzanetti> Cimi: the tests seem to fail on the phones...
<Cimi> mzanetti, why?
<mzanetti> Cimi: I don't know...
<mzanetti> Cimi: have you run them on your phone?
<Cimi> mzanetti, nope
<paulliu> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/unity8-fixgenericpreview/+merge/187762
<paulliu> mzanetti: Also I fix the buttons to have the maxWidth. So it should looks better in wide screen.
<mzanetti> paulliu: cheers
<mzanetti> paulliu: hmm.. this seems to be quite far away from what it should be
<mzanetti> paulliu: I added some screenshots
<paulliu> mzanetti: ok
<paulliu> mzanetti: hmm.. let me fix it again..
<Saviq> dandrader, standup?
<dednick|lunch> Saviq: ping
<Saviq> dednick|lunch, swallow, and pong
<dednick> Saviq: :) hopefully an easy one.
<Cimi> mterry, hey
<dednick> Saviq: about the messaging indicator. Deisgn requires that snap decision messages (missed calls) are able to open the app by clicking the icon when you expand a menu. This works for text messages, but not for missed calls.
<mterry> Cimi, hello!
<Cimi> mterry, all good? :)
<mterry> Cimi, so here's status update on welcome-wizard...  I've fixed a lot of stuff, I'm working now on making it Mir-ready.  Still need to do the dynamic-language thing
<Cimi> mterry, I can work on it
<Cimi> mterry, however, some things seem to got broken
<mterry> Cimi, oh, I broke stuff?
<dednick> Saviq: some functionality is missing from telephony-service which does this. I've raised a bug for it, but in the mean time, it's removing the item when you tap the icon, which seems a bit weird. Wondering if we should disable this for snap decisions for the time being until we have a fix, or just leave it
<Cimi> mterry, not sure you or the time :)
<mterry> Cimi, what's not working?
<Cimi> mterry, on my pc, the account page doesn't detect Andrea Cimitan as real name
<dednick> Saviq: i'm talking about snap decisions in the messaging menu here.
<Saviq> dednick, so not snap decisions... but messaging menu entries, really? :)
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, well design originally called them snap decisions i think.
<Saviq> dednick, I think we should just fix it :)
<Saviq> dednick, and blame them for not fixing it ;)
<Saviq> dednick, it was working before, no?
<mterry> Cimi, ah.  Did that ever work?  Even on phone when I go forward after setting that, then go back to start and hit that page again, it doesn't know my real name
<dednick> Saviq: i dont know if it was ever working for missed calls
<Saviq> dednick, did you talk to tiagosh / boiko about this?
<mterry> Cimi, well, I may have accidentally broken that, but I don't believe I touched the name code
<dednick> Saviq: nope. i dug into the code and found it missing a peice.
<mterry> Cimi, also...  when testing on the phone, I found it helpful to chmod a-w /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings
<mterry> Cimi, that way the system settings always come up
<Cimi> mterry, was working a month ago...
<Saviq> dednick, so let's find out whether they know about that missing piece and see if they can add it - and let's leave our stuff alone - or if not - look for a temporary solution
<mterry> Cimi, OK, well, add that to our TODO then
<dednick> Saviq: ok.
<paulliu> mzanetti: But for Video preview, I have to do that in another branch.
<mzanetti> paulliu: ok
<kgunn> mzanetti: tsdgeos ...were you're ears burning ? :) was going to start firing some bugs at you to help take some of the load off gerry
<kgunn> tsdgeos: can you look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1231125
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231125 in unity-mir "Music and Videos do not launch from the dash" [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> kgunn: hit me
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i guess :D Busy somewhere else, but just assign it to me and i'll put it on the "bug queue"
<dednick> boiko: ping
<tsdgeos> which is almost empty so it'll be soon
<boiko> dednick: pong
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yep...
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...can you look at this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1219871
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed]
<kgunn> mzanetti:  i think they found it with SF on...would be interesting to confirm in w/ very latest mir or not
<kgunn> mzanetti: not sure if mir has made it out of staging yet
<dednick> boiko: hi, you mind going over the above log between Saviq and I? related to the messagingmenu call activation in the telephony-service
<tsdgeos> kgunn: ok, assigned it to my sel
<tsdgeos> f
<mzanetti> kgunn: ok
<dednick> boiko: we are missing dialer app launching from the menu activation (same as text app launch)
<boiko> dednick: in a meeting right now, I will check the logs afterwards
<dednick> boiko: thanks
<boiko> dednick: but it was working before, might have been broken with the time being, but ok, can you report a bug on that?
<dednick> boiko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1231402
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231402 in telephony-service "Can't launch dialer app from messaging menu." [Undecided,New]
<boiko> dednick: I remember the default action thing of libmessaging-menu was not being activated when clicking the icons
<boiko> dednick: thanks
<dednick> boiko: yeah, that's broken at the moment, but working on a fix. Have it working for text messages, but missed calls do not work
<dednick> mzanetti: i think we're good to go on the messaging menu if the review is ok. We will get the tap on icon fix another time.
<mzanetti> dednick: you opened a bug for that already, right?
<dednick> mzanetti: yep
<mzanetti> ok. will do a last check and approve
<boiko> dednick: I guess it was never implemented for missed calls, because they didn't want to have a default action for missed calls, I can implement that, should be pretty simple
<mzanetti> Cimi: I have to leave for an hour or so. can help you afterwards if you're still stuck. try to run the tests on your device in the meantime
<dednick> boiko: ok cool. not sure exactly what they want to happen, open dialer with number set maybe... might want to check with design.
<boiko> dednick: yep, will do
<dednick> boiko: thanks for that
<tsdgeos> i hate floats :D
<tsdgeos> -50 -50 false
<tsdgeos> -50 is not equal to -50
<tsdgeos> argggg
<Cimi> help in running autopilot on the phone?
<Cimi> maybe I'm missing required packages
<Cimi> this is my error http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158929/
<Cimi> mzanetti, it's my turn to leave, I'll be back later and tonight
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have the error agove ^
<Cimi> above
<dednick> larsu: crash in inidicator-messages
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6159005/
<dednick> larsu: and 'Hi!'
<dednick> larsu: also getting this every now and then. *** Error in `/home/phablet/dev/indicator-messages/install/libexec/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service': corrupted double-linked list: 0x0004c530 ***
<dednick> larsu: but didnt get it the time it crashed
<larsu> dednick: hi :)
<larsu> dednick: is there a way to reproduce this?
<dednick> larsu: not really. just missed calling + dismissing the menu items.
<dednick> larsu: i'm getting this weird issue where items are not getting removed from the menu sometimes.
<larsu> dednick: cool, I'll do a code review of the section in that backtrace then.
<dednick> larsu: ta
<larsu> dednick: after you activate them?
<larsu> or when the phone app should remove them?
<larsu> because you navigated to the call / message
<dednick> larsu: after i activate
<larsu> strangeness
<larsu> dednick: I'll have a go with your branch later today or in the morning tomorrow
<larsu> hopefully I'll hit the same issues
<dednick> larsu: thanks. it's happening every 2 or 3 times after i do an activate. Highlights another issue though, unity8 doesn' seem like it's handling recovery after you restart the indicator. The old menu items arent being deleted. Think it's something todo with the submenus
<larsu> noted.
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: can you do https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bug1230187_fix_showHeaderInEdgeCase/+merge/187808 ?
<tsdgeos> actually i wanted to say Saviq in that sentence :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, got a fail in testMaximizeVisibleAreaMoveUpAndShowHeader
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> what happened?
<tsdgeos> 0 != 0?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 0 != -7.blahe05
<Saviq> tsdgeos, worked now
<tsdgeos> yeah i got that 0 != almost0 once too
<tsdgeos> not sure why :-/
<tsdgeos> nor how can i fix it to not happen
<tsdgeos> it's not "wrong"
<tsdgeos> it's just that someone decided to throw the odd bit up or down somewhere
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, dholbach's lockup is in WindowManager::run, too
<tsdgeos> :/
<tsdgeos> kgunn: Saviq: greyback: do you know where do i have to store local music/videos so that they get picked up? anywhere? or? regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1231125 first want to make sure i get it to work with surfaceflinger :D
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1231125 in unity-mir "Music and Videos do not launch from the dash" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~phablet/{Music,Videos}
<Saviq> tsdgeos, search in dash for it to refresh
<tsdgeos> oka
<tsdgeos> probably pushing a 800M video wasn't the smartest idea
<tsdgeos> oh well :D
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> i can't get it to play music
<tsdgeos> i can get it to open the music player
<tsdgeos> but playing music? nope
 * tsdgeos reboots
<tsdgeos> and for some reason
<tsdgeos> i have one file
<tsdgeos> and three icons of the song
<tsdgeos> and i can't get the video scope to show my video either
<mhr3> tsdgeos, not all codecs are supported
<mhr3> mp4 wasn't working last time i tried
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so isn't even listed on the scopes?
<mhr3> no codec -> no metadata -> not knowing that is it a video
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> so i can't play videos i recorded?
<tsdgeos> or metadata you mean mimetype and length?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, i mean that if it can't get the metadata it also wouldn't be able to play it
<mhr3> so it's not stored as a video in the db
<tsdgeos> mhr3: do you know who do i complain because i have one mp3 and 3 entries in the music thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, jamesh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or, lp:unity-scope-mediascanner
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can try pstolowski, too ;)
 * tsdgeos scared, phablet-flash running for a long time
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: happened to me too quite often lately. just retry
<tsdgeos> oh, just finished :D
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you have the link for that review still handy?
 * mzanetti had to restart
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: which one?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: are there more? all of them then I guess
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: i think i got saviq to do them all
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> no review from my side waiting
 * tsdgeos gets nothing on screen when using mir on the phone
<tsdgeos> come on
<tsdgeos> not again
<tsdgeos> greyback: any idea where to look at?
<tsdgeos> unity8's running
<tsdgeos> surfaceflinger is not
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> and now i got it on screen
<greyback> tsdgeos: patience :) Startup blocks due to HUD service not available
<tsdgeos> ok, can repro clicking on a music file not launching the music player
<tsdgeos> now
<tsdgeos> the image i had from yesterday or two days ago worked
<tsdgeos> something regressed :-/
<tsdgeos> tedg: anything you're aware of?
<tsdgeos> anyway
<tsdgeos> will dig tomoorrow
<tsdgeos> actually not
<tsdgeos> i'm on leave tomorrow
<tsdgeos> will dig on monday :D
 * tsdgeos waves
<tedg> tsdgeos, Have a good day!  :-)
<tsdgeos> thank you sir
<tedg> tsdgeos, I don't know of anything, but upstart-app-launch was updated.  It shouldn't break that though.
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> mzanetti, I have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6158929/
<Cimi> mzanetti, while running on th phone
<mzanetti> Cimi: 'GRID_UNIT_PX' must be a string or a number, not 'NoneType'
<mzanetti> Cimi: export GRID_UNIT_PX=18
<mzanetti> before running the test
<Saviq> jeez that guy
<Saviq> back from holiday... 2 days off in a week...
<mzanetti> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos off again?
<mzanetti> and you call me slacker :P
<Saviq> ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, now complains about libs
<Cimi> mzanetti, like it's searching for amd64
<Cimi> RuntimeError: Expected library path does not exists: /home/phablet/unity8.hud-2_hint-reveal-commit/builddir/install/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/unity8/qml/mocks.
<Cimi> oh it's in __int.py__
<mzanetti> Cimi: huh... weird. never saw that
<mzanetti> Saviq: btw. I found what's wrong with ctrl+/ in my QtCreator
<mzanetti> its a combination of deadkeys being broken in Qt5 and the german kbd layout
<Cimi> mzanetti, doesn't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, it required x11 it says
<mzanetti> Cimi: use phablet-test-run -n unity8
<mzanetti> Cimi: but something is really weird with your stuff
<mzanetti> Cimi: did you compile on the desktop and then copy all the stuff to the phone?
<Cimi> mzanetti, no I did bzr branch on the phone
<Cimi> and compiled etc etc
<Cimi> mzanetti, phablet-run complains about missing /home/phablet/autopilot
<mzanetti> what?
<mzanetti> never saw that either
<mzanetti> Cimi: can't be... if you execute "phablet-test-run -n unit8" on your desktop it really should work
<mzanetti> (note that it uses the one installed in the system. so you might want to install the package first and then copy over all the files you modified to /usr/
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6159428/
<mzanetti> om26er: do you know what this is? ^
<om26er> mzanetti, let me try myself
<om26er> Cimi, restart the phone probably.
<om26er> Cimi, which image is that ?
<Cimi> om26er, cdimage
<om26er> Cimi, it works on my phone which I just flashed. though I have ubuntu-system
<Cimi> I'm flashing ubuntu-system
<Cimi> let's see
<Saviq> Cimi, I had that error, too, but it went fine to test
<Cimi> Saviq, AH, MAYBE I HAVE TO WAIT...
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> Saviq, how much wait?
<Saviq> Cimi, no, no waiting, it started straight away
<Saviq> Cimi, you can try with -v to see more autopilot output
<Cimi> Saviq, seems like it's doing something
<Saviq> Cimi, well, you should see it on screen ;)
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> was just very slow
<mzanetti> huh? why don't we have the make install target on the phone?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... ran into the same issue as you did
<mzanetti> Cimi: fixed the autopilot tests not require that damn make install any more
<mzanetti> which also fixes the x86 issue you had
<Cimi> mzanetti, I edited the file anyway
<Cimi> but yeah thx
<mzanetti> Cimi: still... that make install every time you change a file in order to run autopilot tests was the most annoying thing ever
<Cimi> mzanetti, tested hud tests on the device, they work
<mzanetti> Cimi: are you sure you are testing the correct unity8?
<Cimi> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> you might be a victim of: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1204982
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1204982 in Unity 8 "refactored autopilot tests are fail prone for wrong environment setup" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Cimi> I think so...
<Cimi> mzanetti, pls help me tomorrow :)
<Cimi> dednick, I don't think I'm coming to the office tomorrow
<Cimi> dednick, I'll probably go direct home from the airport
<mzanetti> Cimi: I think your best bet would be to download a package from jenkins, install it on the phone and use phablet-test-run
<Cimi> mzanetti, my tests work on the pc and on the phone
<Cimi> why jenkins complains?
<mzanetti> I'm quite sure they don't work on your phone but you got fooled by what I reported in that bug
<Cimi> mzanetti, but does phablet-test-run deploys something?
<mzanetti> no
<mzanetti> they run what is installed with apt
<Cimi> mzanetti, so how does the plugins and code get transfered?
<mzanetti> Cimi: it doesn't
<Cimi> mzanetti, so I need to create a package?
<mzanetti> that's what I say... you are running the released stuff
<Cimi> nope then
<mzanetti> Cimi: well, you either create a package, or you download the one from jenkins
<Cimi> let me download
<Cimi> mzanetti, link to jenkins packages? (sorry for asking)
<mzanetti> Cimi: in the comments jenkins posts to your merge request
<Cimi> ok
 * Cimi looks
<Cimi> mzanetti, yeah, they don't work
<Cimi> mzanetti, hud_button_appears doesn't
<Cimi> nope others don't as well
<Cimi> crap
<mzanetti> Cimi: ok... now you can edit the files in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/unity8/
<mzanetti> Cimi: and once they work, copy the files (or diff) to your branch on the PC.
<mzanetti> Cimi: and you might vote for the bug
<Cimi> mzanetti, MismatchError: After 0.5 seconds test on HudButton.opacity failed: 0.0 != dbus.Double(0.008000016212463379, variant_level=1)
<Cimi> mzanetti, 0.5 wasn't enough :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: that's what I was afraid of
<mzanetti> Cimi: and the desktop tests are now ran on real hardware. that's why they work. imagine we would still use the VM's :D
<mzanetti> 5 secs probably wouldn't have been enough :D
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mzanetti, shall I disable that check?
<mzanetti> Cimi: probably yes... Actually I think such stuff should be tested with qmltestrunner
<mzanetti> Cimi: in theory the HUD tests should only test the interaction between the hud menu and the app
<mzanetti> Cimi: that button_appears stuff is only there because those were the very first tests that albert wrote, back then when we didn't have qmltests yet
<mzanetti> but most of that stuff should be converted to qmltests
<Cimi> mzanetti, later though :)
<mzanetti> yes
<mzanetti> I'm afraid this is one of the things that never will change  :D
<kgunn_> mterry, hey, just curious...any luck integrating split greeter branch onto mir-on-mir ??
<mterry> kgunn_, I put that aside after our discussion at the sprint to work on other features, like the welcome wizard
<kgunn_> mterry, right...but i thot you were just trying to help cimi a bit. my bad, i thot you were going to eventually pick it back up
<kgunn_> mterry, or rather...refresh my memory
<mterry> kgunn_, the wizard is needing a fair bit of help
<mterry> kgunn_, and I don't think it would be great (quality wise) to try to land split greeter so late.  That's the reason I wanted to delay in the first place
<Cimi> kgunn_, if jenkins stops complaining I have finished with the HUD stuff
<mterry> kgunn_, so I figured no reason to pick it back up yet, I could work on wizard and startup image/animation
<mterry> and bugs
<kgunn_> mterry, yeah bugs of existing stuff priority
<kgunn_> mterry, Cimi welcome wizard is technically ok to not have in place for v1....it made the deferred list
<mterry> kgunn_, oh really?  :-/  It'd be really nice though.  But OK.
<mterry> kgunn_, what is deferred list?  Everything that we don't have now?  :)
<Cimi> kgunn_, without wifi is a bit useless...
<mterry> Cimi, naw, it's a nicer introduction.  There's a bug how the first thing the user sees is the words "Right edge"
<mterry> Cimi, plus sets up language
<kgunn_> mterry, you got it buddy
<mterry> kgunn_, OK, well I'll look again at bugs assigned to unity8, but last time I looked, there wasn't anything super important greeter-wise.  If there still isn't, I'll plug away at wizard.  I would like to add it if possible
<mterry> even in a minimized just language/welcome form
<kgunn_> mterry, i understand (so close you want to jam it in )
<mterry> kgunn_, plus, without a split greeter, I feel like I need something OOBE related to land  :(
<kgunn_> mterry,on the split greeter front...even tho not for v1, it
<kgunn_> 'd be great to have feedback for the mir guys
<kgunn_> if you see instability
<mterry> fair enough
<seb128> mterry, I doubt any oobe is going to land for v1
<mterry> seb128, :(
<seb128> sorry :/
<mterry> seb128, you don't think we can squeeze in a wizard?
<seb128> but we were asked to not do any design change or new feature
<seb128> just fix bugs
<seb128> well, you can try, good luck
<mterry> seb128, I have a bug that says we'd like a welcome wizard...  :-|
<seb128> mterry, I've some bug that says we would welcome control of the apps displayed on the lock screen
<kgunn_> mterry, i bet if you showed up with a welcome wizard done....with at least a week to go, then they'd be happy to take
<seb128> mterry, or control of the auth methods
<seb128> mterry, that doesn't mean we are going to land those ;-)
<mterry> seb128, now you're getting snippy  :)
<mterry> j/k
<kgunn_> mterry, seb128 no matter what...the works not throw away (think phone v2)
<mterry> kgunn_, sure
<seb128> mterry, :-P
<seb128> well, what kgunn_ said
<seb128> if you get something working in the next days, it might go in
<seb128> but the priority is to make what we have solid
<seb128> it's always tricky to land new code after betas
<mterry> seb128, what happened to landing-stuff-until-the-11th-hour
<seb128> good old times :/
<kgunn_> mterry, trying to break the evil ways
<seb128> mterry, I remember times where we were uploading 30 GNOME tarballs the day before hard freeze :p
<mterry> kgunn_, seb128: alright, alright.  Quality is good, I just like wizards is all  /me kicks pebble
 * kgunn_ imagines mterry in wizard costume at home
<seb128> mterry, we like wizards as well, do you have your wand with you? ;-)
 * mterry enters bug mode begrudgingly
<seb128> mterry, if you need bugs I can assign you some, in memory of the good old desktop team time ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I'll look around first  :)
<Saviq> Cimi, you can try with -v to see more autopilot output
<Saviq> Cimi, you can try with -v to see more autopilot output
<Saviq> uh oh
<Saviq> my focus behaves *weird* today
 * Saviq restarts the session
<seb128> bregma, hey, do you know if there are recent known issue about the compiz decorator (click going through)?
<seb128> e.g can move by left click and dnd, and right click on the decoration displays the menu from nautilus
<seb128> the order borders also don't allow to resize by dnd
<bschaefer> seb128, yeah I believe ChrisTownsend fixed that
<bschaefer> could be the wrong thing though :)
<seb128> bschaefer, do you know when the fix is going to land?
<bschaefer> seb128, hmm I think it hit trunk at lease?
 * bschaefer checks
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, also if you know ^
<bregma> I think it hit trunk
<bregma> but trunk has been waiting to land for a loooong time
<seb128> I don't see a commit matching that
<seb128> bregma, we had a landing 6 days ago it seems
<seb128> bregma, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/1:0.9.10+13.10.20130920-0ubuntu1
<bregma> ChrisTownsend seems to be away from his desk right now
<ChrisTownsend> I'm here
<ChrisTownsend> Trying to grok the issue seb128 is seeing.
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, you remember that bug where the mouse was going through the decor?
 * bschaefer could be imagining things...
<bschaefer> seb128, like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1158267
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1158267 in Compiz 0.9.10 "Regression: Broken (click-through) window decoration on some maximized windows" [Critical,Fix committed]
<bschaefer> but hmm that should have been released...
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: That issue actually doesn't affect Unity users.
 * bschaefer is mis informed then
<seb128> bschaefer, no, doesn't seem the same
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, ill leave it up to your brain :)
<seb128> larsu had the same issue this week
<seb128> so it's not only me
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: That issue seems new.
<seb128> yes
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: So how do you reproduce again?
<seb128> it started with the most recent landing
<seb128> I would tend to blame http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~compiz-team/compiz/0.9.11/revision/3787
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, could be the bug you're digging into right now?
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, I don't know how to reproduce, it happens on some windows at some point
<seb128> current on xchat-gnome
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: Nah, I think it's a different issue.
<seb128> my laptop was docked and now is undocked
<seb128> so maybe it's due to a screen geometry change
<seb128> the click go through the border
<seb128> e.g I can't dnd the win by left click-dnd the decoration
<seb128> or I can't resize on the borders
<seb128> or I can't right click on the decoration to get the wm menu (I get the nautilus menu from under it when doing that)
<seb128> it happens only to xchat-gnome atm
<seb128> not to new things I open
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: Did you happen to use Show Desktop recently?
<seb128> couldbe
<seb128> I keep hitting that one by mistake when alt-tabbing
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: There is a click through issue after using Show Desktoip that's in Unity trunk waiting to land.
<seb128> (I swear there is a bug there as well, where alt-tab order gets messed up)
<seb128> oh ok
<seb128> that could be it then
<ChrisTownsend> Lemme find the bug...
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1228915 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228915 in unity (Ubuntu) "Regression in minimalization of open windows causes click-through in decoration" [Critical,In progress]
<seb128> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/revision/3528
<seb128> I guess
<ChrisTownsend> Yep:)
<seb128> ChrisTownsend, thanks
<ChrisTownsend> seb128: no problem
<Saviq> Mirv, so you know, just filed bug #1231738 about our FTBFS under Qt 5.1, will try and get fixed tomorrow
<ubot5> bug 1231738 in Unity 8 "FTBFS with Qt 5.1 after merging "update section header on list change events"" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231738
#ubuntu-unity 2013-09-27
<Mirv> Saviq: ok..
<mhr3> sil2100, didrocks, are we ready to do the unity bump now?
<didrocks> mhr3: it seems like unity AP tests don't pass
<didrocks> mhr3: so I think that should be fixed first?
<didrocks> otherwise, we won't be able to release it :p
<mhr3> kmn
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: oh sil2100!
<sil2100> bregma: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: I wanted to ask you having a look at that ;)
<didrocks> at least to see the current state
<sil2100> Aye aye sir ;)
<sil2100> Too bad Brandon is around later
<didrocks> mhr3: btw, thorst still didn't file an entry for this
<didrocks> mhr3: would be nice if he can do that
<mhr3> didrocks, i made him add it to 93
<didrocks> mhr3: oh, he added in the middle :/
<didrocks> harder to track
<didrocks> ok, thanks mhr3
<mhr3> didrocks, it's part of that feature
<mhr3> feel free to split if it makes it easier for you to track
<didrocks> mhr3: no no, that's fine, let's keep it once
 * sil2100 wonders why he has 2 network indicators on his desktop
<mhr3> sil2100, for cases when one gets lost
<mhr3> you know... backup thing
<mzanetti> Saviq: yesterday night unity8 crashed for me. so I looked up the crash dump and unpacked it, but it didn't contain a CoreDump.
<sil2100> Aaah, make sense ;)
<mzanetti> sil2100: apport-bug said "your device doesn't have enough memory for this"
<mzanetti> sorry... Saviq ^
<mzanetti> any ideas how to get some info out of it nevertheless?
<mhr3> sil2100, is it just me who can't find which unity tests are actually failing?
<Saviq> mzanetti, did you try unpacking on your laptop?
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. but the .crash package is only 300kb while usually they are more like 10MB
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, looks like we won't get anything out of it
<Saviq> mzanetti, it probably failed to compress the core dump when crashed (out of mem?)
<mzanetti> mhm... yeah. might be.
<mhr3> how... why does mtp come up when the phone is off and it's just charging?
<mhr3> didn't even know that's possible
<mzanetti> mhr3: I don't think its really off while charging
<mhr3> still, i wouldn't expect anything running in that mode
<mzanetti> still, not sure if mtp should really be running
<mzanetti> yeah
<sil2100> mhr3: we need to re-run the tests sadly
<sil2100> didrocks: is there a big daily tick planned now, or can I run the unity stack manually?
<didrocks> sil2100: if nothing is running, please feel free
<Saviq> mzanetti, why no top-approve lazy image?
<mzanetti> Saviq: did I forget?
<Saviq> mzanetti, dunno :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, tx
<mzanetti> Saviq: regarding that mail from veebers. we still do have the upa module with mir, no?
<Saviq> mzanetti, upa != qpa
<Saviq> mzanetti, upa is the autopilot plugin
<Saviq> mzanetti, and well, sure, we could have it still, but update to mir
<Saviq> or have a new one
<Saviq> sorry if the != was not something you got mixed up, but that was the only way I made sense of your question ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq: I'm not sure if a unity dbus interface is way to go
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... youre right. I mixed it up
<Saviq> mzanetti, well, there isn't going to be one in mir ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: where does unity get the screen information from?
<Saviq> mzanetti, from mir
<mzanetti> and mir?
<mzanetti> Saviq: what I mean is, it seems it would tie autopilot too closely to unity. for example running the unity8 tests we'd have a chicken egg problem, unless doing some if (unity8) hacks in autopilot etc
<Saviq> mzanetti, it would just be one module in autopilot
<Saviq> mzanetti, there's an X11 one, there's UPA (Unity...? Ubuntu...?), so there can be another Unity8 one
<Saviq> mzanetti, it just loads all of them in sequence (I think) and uses one that works
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhm... ok... yeah. makes sense.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but it still might be read from the same place where Mir actually gets this information from. I don't think Mir is going to make those values up. (except for configured resolution maybe? if that's still a thing nowadays)
<Saviq> mzanetti, not gonna work, autopilot shouldn't get direct access to that
<didrocks> mhr3: I think sil2100 will need to revert a commit in unity8
<Saviq> mzanetti, and also there's more to that than just the screen geometry
<didrocks> mhr3: an universe dep added
<didrocks> so will take more time to get the results first
<Saviq> mzanetti, like it should take struts (panels) into account, and that's something only Mir/Unity8 will know about
<mzanetti> don't see why it would take panels into account as autopilot is not the one placing the window geometry. but anyways. I guess there are things only unity knows about
<mzanetti> ok... sure, fine with me. just wanted to make sure its really what we want
<sil2100> didrocks: already did
<sil2100> didrocks: we have test results for intel from the previous run and there's 17 test failures, so hm... it's not bad, I think that's below the threshold - most of the failures are IBus failures
<sil2100> didrocks: (just out of IBus curiosity I'll check what's wrong with those)
<sil2100> didrocks: heh, ibus doesn't start
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, so now, let's add mhr3's changes on top of that?
<didrocks> the libunitycore ABI break
<didrocks> then rebuilding unity7
<didrocks> and then unity8
<didrocks> and land that
<didrocks> live in a free and happy world…
 * sil2100 doesn't like the sound of that
<didrocks> sil2100: don't fear!
<didrocks> sil2100: or do you want to publish unity7 now? before mhr3's merge
<didrocks> mhr3: how long for you to do them?
<mhr3> didrocks, sorry, how long to do what?
<didrocks> mhr3: the ABI breakage merge
<didrocks> you have one branch for unity7
<didrocks> + bumping the build-dep on unity8, right?
<didrocks> Saviq: how is unity8 looking btw? good to release?
<Saviq> didrocks, always
<didrocks> gorgiousness!
<Saviq> didrocks, I completed an ask for it this morning
<Saviq> didrocks, not yet in landing plan, though
<mhr3> didrocks, it's no api change, so unity8 will be really just version bump change
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe your hope will get realized thanks to mhr3's ABI breakage :p
<Saviq> ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: yeah, just bump the build-dep so that it's easier for us please
<mhr3> didrocks, k
<didrocks> mhr3: so, ack to propose them/merge them now
<mhr3> didrocks, yey! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, eh
<mhr3> didrocks, there's this weird thing in unity8
<mhr3>                libunity-core-6.0-dev (<< 7.80),
<mhr3> is there some kind of "&& > 7.1.1"?
<mhr3> >=
<mhr3> Saviq, or can we get rid of that ^
<didrocks> I think this comes from the old time
<didrocks> (when they had their own copy of unity7)
<mhr3> so +1 to remove it?
<didrocks> well, let's wait for Saviq maybe ;)
<didrocks> mhr3: get the unity7 branch merged meanwhile
<didrocks> I hope that the upstream merger is using unity7 repository as well
<Saviq> mhr3, I told pstolowski yesterday that we can get rid of the <<
<Saviq> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/cancel-previews/+merge/187249
<Saviq> and it's happening there
<mhr3> Saviq, mind approving that one then? will be bump + needed change :)
<sil2100> didrocks: well, I don't want to publish without rebuilding...
<Saviq> mhr3, you mean reviewing? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, let's get mhr3's breakages in then
<mhr3> Saviq, didn't you do that already? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd rather you, too, I've no idea about the cancellables
<mhr3> Saviq, k, i take it as full power to top-approve :)
<Saviq> mhr3, dude, you have it
<Saviq> mhr3, especially for the Unity plugin, which, after all, you guys are maintaining ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, you even have an INPROGRESS work item for that :D
<mhr3> Saviq, ah, thought it's doing a bit of qml as well
<mhr3> but yea... i don't need you then :P
<Saviq> mhr3, nah, that happens in mzanetti's branch
<Saviq> or should ;)
<mzanetti> what?
<Saviq> mzanetti, who cancels the previews? does it happen automagically in the Unity plugin?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah. when I request a preview, all previous requests are cancelled automatically
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<mzanetti> Saviq: there still will be a manual cancel method tho
<mzanetti> Saviq: which I should call when closing the preview
<Saviq> mzanetti, yup
<seb128> sil2100, I think mhr3 trolled you a bit for the duplicate indicator
<seb128> sil2100, you have nm-applet (which we use on desktop) and likely indicator-network though ubuntu-system-settings depends
<seb128> through*
<sil2100> Ah ;)
<sil2100> mhr3: could you ping me once all is prepared for the big-unity-breakage?
<sil2100> Merged in and etc.
<mhr3> sil2100, the unity7 branch got approved
<mhr3> sil2100, finishing review of the unity8 one
<sil2100> Excellent news, can't wait to see everything broken ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, then again that won't pass until 7 is merged
<Saviq> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-qt51-ftbfs-and-unused/+merge/188003
<Saviq> mzanetti, you can review ↑, should be 30s
<mzanetti> Saviq: done
<Saviq> mzanetti, o/
<mhr3> Saviq, sooo... 5.1 because of the rendering lock ups?
<mhr3> or just an experiment to see whether is will fix it?
<Saviq> mhr3, we've supported 5.1 for some time now
<Saviq> mhr3, just it got broken yesterday
<Saviq> mhr3, so got it fixed
<mhr3> ah
<Saviq> mhr3, but well, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.1
<mhr3> Saviq, then the question is - will it be re-integrated in the next week? :)
<mhr3> meh... tiny things :)
<Saviq> mhr3, btw... we won't be able to merge the cancel-previews branch until unity goes through
<Saviq> since we're not in the same stack
<mhr3> sil2100, ^ problem?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, first branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/search-indicator/+merge/188008
<Saviq> nic-doffay, thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, Saviq, then we can just merge lp:~mhr3/unity8/bump-unity-core-dep manually which only does the bump?
<Saviq> mhr3, what does it matter?
<mhr3> Saviq, to ensure that unity8 gets rebuild
<mhr3> and in the correct order
<Saviq> mhr3, it will get rebuilt when we merge the preview-cancel branch
<Saviq> mhr3, before that we don't care
<Saviq> mhr3, since you're bumping SONAME
<Saviq> mhr3, so unity8 depends on the previous SONAME
<mhr3> Saviq, yea, but it conflicts with the old soname, so upgrade would remove unity8
<Saviq> mhr3, so it won't upgrade
<Saviq> mhr3, or if someone does dist-upgrade, they'll know what they're doing
<Saviq> or at least should
<mhr3> Saviq, ultimately this is distro thing, didrocks wanted it
<Saviq> mhr3, why does it conflict, btw?
<mhr3> pkg magics
<Saviq> isn't the whole idea behind SONAMEs that you can have multiple versions installed simultaneously?
<mhr3> both would provide unity-common which they can't or something
<Saviq> ah
<mhr3> yea.. i know it's weird
<Saviq> something's broken there, then...
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 how do we proceed with libunity-core / unity8? we can't merge the >> 7.1.1 until it's released
<mhr3> * >=
<sil2100> Ok
<sil2100> hmmm
<Saviq> or that
<sil2100> mhr3, Saviq: let me run the unity stack to rebuild unity-core
<Saviq> sil2100, works for me, we'll have to wait for it to get into distro, though, right? seeing as they're not part of the same stack?
<sil2100> Saviq: it will at least help in getting the change merged into unity8, as the merger is using daily-build PPA (or at least should)
<sil2100> Saviq: for building the unity8 stack, we can force using the whole PPA
<Saviq> sil2100, ok if it does then we're good
<Saviq> sil2100, yup
<mhr3> so... false alarm
<sil2100> Saviq: fginther told me that all projects are using daily-build by default, if not disabled
<Saviq> sil2100, k cool
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, the -isactive branch is waiting for that, too?
<Saviq> mhr3, seeing as it fails to build completely? should it depend on >= 7.1.1, too?
<mhr3> Saviq, yep
<Saviq> nic-doffay, is the search-progress branch MP'd separately?
<mhr3> Saviq, nic's branch is built on top of my search-in-progress (prop for the unity plugin), and search-isactive is extending search-in-progress, so when reviewing that pls ignore the plugin changes, the entire thing is in search-isactive
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but it should prereq it, then, no?
<mhr3> Saviq, well, it's an older version of the branch that doesn't need the bump
<mhr3> so that one isn't mp-ed by itself
<Saviq> mhr3, won't it conflict then if we merge the plugin changes for search progress and then -isactive?
<mhr3> cause you know... why do things the simple way :P
<mhr3> Saviq, nah, should be fine
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<mhr3> if it will i'll resolve it myself
<mhr3> but i trust bzr :P
<Cimi> mzanetti, jenkins still hates me
<mzanetti> Cimi: hmm... but its only 3 of the tests now
<mzanetti> After 10.0 seconds test on HudButton.opacity failed: 1.0 != dbus.Double(0.5, variant_level=1)
<mzanetti> this seems strange... do all the tests pass now on your device?
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, where do you see this?
<mzanetti> Cimi: in the jenkins logs
<Cimi> mzanetti, ah, last link
<Cimi> mzanetti, was checking out the first
<dednick> mzanetti|lunch: ping. is dbus allowed in unity8 unit tests?
<dednick> Saviq: ^ ?
<Saviq> dednick, ideally no
<Saviq> dednick, everything should be mocked out
<dednick> Saviq: hm. it's to do with unitymenumodel.
<Saviq> dednick, I thought so
<Saviq> dednick, and well, I imagine it'd be quite big to mock out?
<dednick> Saviq: er yeah, i wouldnt even know how to go about it. Would def need changes in qmenumodel-qml
<Saviq> dednick, well, we already replace qmenumodel-qml
<Saviq> dednick, i.e. we have a QML-only mock
<dednick> Saviq: i mean the unitymenumodel inseide qmenumodel-qml
<dednick> Saviq: ah. hm.. maybe possible
<Saviq> dednick, MacSlow added a minimal UnityMenuModel.qml to his snap decisions branch
<Saviq> dednick, to make the qml tests pass
<dednick> Saviq: ok. i'm not sure about mocking in qml though. the object i'm testing is cpp.
<MacSlow> dednick, just in case... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/revision/311
<Saviq> dednick, well, yeah, we might need to move down to cpp
<dednick> MacSlow: ta
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i'll look into it
<dednick> thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, could we change the renderer video uses? it's using the dvd-cover portrait thing even though pretty much all the results we'll have in 13.10 will be landscape
<mhr3> (talking about the online category there)... not sure about my videos, those will be both i suppose
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, but more landscape anyway
<Saviq> mhr3, probably, yeah, pick it up with Oren?
<mhr3> Saviq, will do
<didrocks> how is it going?
<didrocks> mhr3: merged both?
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<sil2100> didrocks: untiy is still building! So I guess soon unity8 pieces should be merged in
<didrocks> ok ;)
<mhr3> didrocks, unity8 can't be merged before unity7 is
<didrocks> mhr3: you mean, in the daily-build ppa?
<mhr3> right
<mhr3> or is it there now?
<sil2100> mhr3: it's building still
<Saviq> paulliu, ping
<mhr3> yea, so waiting...
<Saviq> Cimi, one for you, bug #1231937
<ubot5> bug 1231937 in Unity 8 "Video renderer is not to spec" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231937
<Saviq> mhr3, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+sourcepub/3532745/+listing-archive-extra
<mhr3> Saviq, thx, approved cancel-previews
<Saviq> mhr3, probably too soon
<Saviq> mhr3, amd64 and armhf aren't there yet
<mhr3> oh well.. we'll see
<mhr3> Saviq, btw seems like we need special weather grid as well
<Saviq> +will
<mhr3> Saviq, ?
<Saviq> mhr3, "we will need"?
<mhr3> we already have weather results if you search for cities
<Saviq> mhr3, ah, that hting
<mhr3> and the text is already overflowing a bit :)
<mhr3> Saviq, and one last renderer q - seems we can forget about dynamic renderer for 13.10, i'll replace all "dynamic" with something static if you're ok with that?
<Saviq> mhr3, +1
<Saviq> mhr3, one more for dash plugins, btw
<mhr3> oh.. crap, we don't have enough renderer types for that in apps :/
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, it's really a different content type, isn't it...
<mhr3> well.. yea
<Saviq> but it's the same problem, Iknow
 * Saviq hates gdocs' slides... I WANT TO ZOOM IN!
<mhr3> also, do i see a weather preview there? :)
<mhr3> wooo
<Saviq> yeah
<mhr3> adding to "not-to-spec list"
<mhr3> paulliu, you had a branch that rendered the info hints?
<mhr3> was that only for movies or for any preview?
<Saviq> bug #1231951 bug #1231948
<ubot5> bug 1231951 in Unity 8 "Need a renderer for dash plugins" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231951
<ubot5> bug 1231948 in Unity 8 "Need a renderer for weather" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231948
<Saviq> Cimi, those are for you atm, but we might take them away from you at some point ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, so what do we do with the dash plugins?
<mhr3> Saviq, i'll think of something
<Saviq> mhr3, can we ride the wave on unity's ABI bump again today?
<mhr3> new content type or whatever
 * Saviq remembers saying that we should use strings for that :D
<mhr3> Saviq, i knew you'd mention that :P
<mhr3> Saviq, anyway, it'll be just new api, no need to rebuild anything
<mhr3> besides libunity itself
<Saviq> mhr3, k
<Saviq> mhr3, affected libunity on bug #1231951
<ubot5> bug 1231951 in Unity 8 "Need a renderer for dash plugins" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231951
<mhr3> thx
 * Saviq food
<paulliu> mhr3: not yet. I'm about to implement it.
<paulliu> mhr3: Currently fixing the design-branch currently
<mhr3> sil2100, didrocks http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/unity8-saucy-i386-autolanding/509/console
<mhr3> too soon, or daily ppa not enabled there? ^
<sil2100> fginther: ping
<paulliu> mzanetti|lunch: https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/unity8-fixgenericpreview/+merge/187762
<paulliu> mhr3: hi
<paulliu> mhr3: so is there any design docs for the hints to be displayed?
<Cimi> guys I have issues with network
<Cimi> no more network card
<Cimi> what happened with indicator-network?
<Cimi> on my laptop
<Cimi> I'm considering reinstalling
<sil2100> fginther: ping
<sil2100> mhr3: we need fginther around to access the merger bits ;/
<mzanetti> paulliu: cheers
<mzanetti> greyback: hey
<mzanetti> greyback: it's still not possible to run unity with mir and some command line args.
<mzanetti> as mir aborts for some reason
<greyback> mzanetti: yep https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1226227
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226227 in Mir "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Triaged]
<greyback> mzanetti: it's pretty high up on my fix list, can you wait a day?
<mzanetti> greyback: sure... I just need to start debugging stuff with mir enabled. and this makes it quite uncomfortable
<paulliu> mzanetti: thanks. I'll now work on infoHints and the movie-preview.
<mzanetti> paulliu: ok. cool. FYI: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/187327
<greyback> mzanetti: yep, understood.
<mhr3> paulliu, Saviq, i'd say let's make the info hints look like what's designed for weather, objections?
<mhr3> of course specific preview renderers might know better
<mhr3> paulliu, that's last slide on https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1X3_G6reCpcFJxzxn1Xtv9wK5n3-wOW-6z2l0qSZ8-sg/edit#slide=id.g1026aae2e_225
<mzanetti> cyphermox: what is the correct component to report bugs related to Networking on the phone?
<mzanetti> cyphermox: to be precise: cellular networking doesn't really work at all. Except you completely disable wifi and reboot.
<mzanetti> and even then it only comes up every second time
<paulliu> mhr3: ok.. I'll puit that after the descriptions in GenericPreview.
<Saviq> paulliu, mhr3 yeah, sounds about right, although that takes quite a bit of space
<mhr3> Saviq, that's good, some previews often have only that and no other data
<Saviq> mhr3, right, good for me then
<cyphermox> mzanetti: make sure you are running the very latest image, and you can file bugs against network-manager with a full copy of syslog
<didrocks> mhr3: not sure TBH…
<didrocks> mhr3: can something try to build it locally, like Saviq?
<didrocks> and we push to trunk directly
<didrocks> (as dailies is just around the corner, we'll know if it's broken quickly and can back out)
<mhr3> didrocks, sil suggested waiting for fginther
<didrocks> mhr3: I'm afraid about the timing
<didrocks> time to get that in
<didrocks> time to test
<mzanetti> cyphermox: ok. will do so... thanks
<didrocks> time to push that to distro
<didrocks> time to have someone in the release team to review it…
<didrocks> let's see what Saviq thinks about it
 * didrocks takes a shower meanwhile
<Saviq> didrocks, mhr3, I'm here, but not sure what's happening?
<mhr3> Saviq, just a check that it builds afaiu
 * Saviq reads backlog
<didrocks> and push to trunk if it builds
<didrocks> then, we kick dailies
<didrocks> and we know/test if it's good or not
<didrocks> will be easy to revert if not
<Saviq> didrocks, mhr3 do we really need this in? can't it just wait its turn? what're we gaining?
<didrocks> Saviq: maybe 2 hours
<Saviq> didrocks, mhr3 is it only about rebuilding unity8 after libunity merged?
<didrocks> Saviq: and avoiding having sil2100 going to bed at 10PM
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm fine if we push just the bump
<mhr3> lp:~mhr3/unity8/bump-unity-core-dep
<mhr3> Saviq, yep
<didrocks> Saviq: right
<Saviq> ok, /me tries with daily-build enabled
<Saviq> sil2100, right, so upstream merger doesn't have daily-build in the end, does it
<mhr3> right
<Saviq> though so, and thought it was on purpose - as we only wanted per-stack archives... just that unity8 should be in the same stack unity is...
<sil2100> Saviq: I think the merger doesn't use the notation of stacks, but probably they removed the dependency indeed
<Saviq> sil2100, it does
<Saviq> sil2100, we have a per-stack local repo
<Saviq> sil2100, so anything that gets merged into trunk
<Saviq> sil2100, goes into that per-stack local repo
<Saviq> sil2100, so say, if unity-api merges something in trunk, we can build against it even though it's not there yet in distro - but it's not using daily-build PPA
<sil2100> That's something ;)
<Saviq> we should have PPAs for that - /me loves that daily release uses PPAs for building and not local pbuilders
<Cimi>  Saviq I'm feeling a lil sick I need to rest for a bit… bad food maybe :\ I am working on autopilot tests (again, they fail on jenkins) and plugin for sim card for welcome wizard
<Cimi> using ofono the latter
<Saviq> Cimi, k, feel better
<Saviq> you need to stop eating but food, people!
<Saviq> we're in berserker mode! ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, heh, london
<Saviq> s/but/bad/
<Cimi> heh
<Saviq> that was bad spelling
<Cimi> I'll be fine in essn than an hour, just time to digest
<Cimi> *les
<Cimi> *less
<sil2100> Saviq: does it build correctly with the bump of mhr3's?
<fginther> sil2100, pong
<Saviq> sil2100, checking now
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<mterry> kgunn, hello
<kgunn> mterry: hey...sorry to distract you from wizard work :)
<kgunn> mterry: but i gotta hot bug
<mterry> kgunn, :)
<mterry> kgunn, ok, good, throw it over
<kgunn> mterry: ok...it might require a little chat with gerry...but
<kgunn> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1226234
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226234 in Unity 8 "QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 does not work for loading the testability driver under mir" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mterry> kgunn, huh, OK
<kgunn> mterry: just sharing from earlier chat with gerry...its probably right we mir should do a better job with unrecognized command line params...but the thot is to "do something quick" in unity-mir
<kgunn> mterry: in order to get the AP tests working again...its pretty much the last thing stoping mir from being on by default
<mterry> kgunn, that's bug 1226227
<ubot5> bug 1226227 in Mir "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226227
 * kgunn imagines mterry taking his wizard hat off for the day
<kgunn> mterry: right...
<mterry> OK, I'm guessing these are really dups?
<greyback> mterry: not really. One is that Mir's command line parser quits if a argument it doesn't recognise is passed. Other is that somewhere the QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY is being ignored/lost
<mterry> Or not and you'd like both fixed :)
<Saviq> Cimi, mterry standup?
<mterry> greyback, OK.  I just got confused by the conflation of the two, but I guess kgunn was just saying that those were the two blockers
<greyback> mterry: I suspect QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY is the one AP actually uses, not appending "-testability" to the command line
<Saviq> greyback, mterry QT_LOAD... is the new thing that should be used
<Saviq> -testability is legacy
<mterry> Saviq, thanks for standup warning
<didrocks> Saviq: is the build finished?
<didrocks> Saviq: sorry to be pushing but we really need to have this unity8 building for testing in daily-release ppa ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, 40%, sorry
<sil2100> Saviq: does it build? ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, will know in 10 mins after having tested
<didrocks> sil2100: I have an idea if you don't mind messing up with the system
<sil2100> didrocks: wazzup?
 * Saviq does the right thing and builds it in sbuild and installs on the device to test
<didrocks> sil2100: so taking trunk, merging mhr3's branch
<didrocks> sil2100: pushing to ~sil2100/unity8/test
<didrocks> setting cu2d to it
<didrocks> (deploying)
<didrocks> and starting the stack
<didrocks> so that if Saviq +1, we can just bzr push ~sil2100/unity8/test to trunk
<sil2100> didrocks: just to see if it builds? Or in preparation for releasing?
<didrocks> sil2100: prep for releasing
<sil2100> didrocks: makes sense!
<sil2100> Doing!
<didrocks> doesn't sound insane?
<didrocks> thanks sil2100 ;)
<Saviq> what's ~sil2100/unity8/test? :D
<didrocks> Saviq: that's the future!
<didrocks> lp:unity8's future more exactly ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, did i trained you to do these things? :)
<mhr3> train*
<greyback> mzanetti: something like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6162798/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, adb shell "find /home/phablet -name unity8-build-deps*deb -exec rm {} +"
<mterry> Saviq, I got disconnected while you were talking, so probably missed a fair chunk.  You might want to update your section in the notes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, should fix you
<Saviq> mterry, will do
<mzanetti> greyback: yay! that's it... probably we could add adding the ddebs repo to apt, but then it's mostly what I thought of
<greyback> mzanetti: true. Wonder if ppl would like a shared repo where we stick handy scripts
<mzanetti> greyback: yeah, definitely... we need that
<Saviq> greyback, btw, ssh-copy-id is probably the correct way of pushing the ssh key over
<Saviq> greyback, also, s/service/initctl/
<greyback> Saviq: I know, but adb is easier sometimes
<mzanetti> Saviq: it is, but it requires you to enter the passwd
<mzanetti> adb push doesn't
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is a good thing ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: not in such a script, no
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cheers giving it a go.
<Saviq> mzanetti, thing is that script assumes you only have a single ssh key
<Saviq> ssh-copy-id does not
<Saviq> anyway
<mzanetti> thats a valid point
<Saviq> and in a default location, for that matter
<greyback> works for me (R)
<Saviq> ®
<mzanetti> that guy and his special chars
<mzanetti> ®
<mzanetti> oh... my kbd can that too :D
<mzanetti> still can't do the arrows tho
<Saviq> ↓↑←→
<mzanetti> …
<Saviq> ;P
<Saviq> that's like GameBoy Combo
<Saviq> ↓→→→↑↑←→AB
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> Killer Combo!
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, I'll just force the branch to go through upstream merger if it's fine with you
<Saviq> no manual pushing
<didrocks> Saviq: hum, that will still take an hour
<Saviq> didrocks, no, 3 mins
<didrocks> ah, if it's 3, fine
<didrocks> sil2100: remove your ack then ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: we will have the branch now ^
<sil2100> :|
<sil2100> I ran the stack already :|
<Saviq> someone's trigger-happy
<Saviq> sil2100, it's not there in trunk yeyt
<Saviq> yet
<sil2100> didrocks: what to do in this case ;p?
<Saviq> I'm almost there
<sil2100> didrocks: should I kill the stack? Or just let it go?
<didrocks> sil2100: kill kill kill
<sil2100> didrocks: can I kill the prepare job without consequences?
<Saviq> there will always be consequences!
<sil2100> I killed stuff
<Saviq> sil2100, I'll ping you when ready
<sil2100> Let's wait for the merge to go in then, I'll redeploy the stack back...
 * Saviq wants cross building...
<didrocks> sil2100: yes you can!
<Saviq> mhr3, renderer for dash plugins affects home scope?
<mterry> greyback, what library listens for QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY?
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, it defines them all
<mhr3> (cause it has all the master scope definitions)
<greyback> mterry: Qt does. probably qtbase
<Saviq> mhr3, so we have a triplet? [ renderer, content_type, renderer_hint ] now?
<mterry> Hmm, didn't see it there
<mhr3> Saviq, we do
<Saviq> mhr3, and the last one is a freeform string? :D
<mterry> Ah...  in a recent ubuntuX patch, we added it
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, hope you're happy :P
<Saviq> mhr3, no, in fact I'm not - instead of one freeform string we have 2 enums and a freeform string :D
<Saviq> crazy! ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, we have two well defined enums, those should be enough for anything
<mhr3> Saviq, but you always want crazy things... like tinting a category white... therefore hint
<Saviq> but in case they're not ;) lol
<mhr3> Saviq, if you want too much we can concatenate the triplet in the plugin and you'll have your one string :P
<Saviq> rotfl
<mhr3> Saviq, but for real - we will want things like "grid in landscape mode" vs portrait, yet it's still grid, i didn't want to extend the types themselves
<Saviq> mhr3, I understand
<mhr3> Saviq, and i also didn't want to extend content into music_from_your_gradma
<mhr3> vs music_from_the_store
<nic-doffay> Saviq, getting this on run_on_device now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6162898/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it didn't build
<Saviq> nic-doffay, run_on_device -s; run_on_device again
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and please paste more context next time
<Saviq> sil2100, DONE
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Saviq, didrocks: ran unity8 stack o/
<mzanetti> greyback: how do you test the stuff on the device with mir?
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 so... I'm removing the landing ask then...
<mzanetti> greyback: I can run unity8 only once, then I have to reboot
<greyback> mzanetti: reboot? Shouldn't be necessary.
<greyback> what's the error?
<Saviq> sil2100, actually right, you're tackling that
<mzanetti> greyback: the old instance doesn't go away from the screen any more and when starting the next one I get resource busy or something like that
<mterry> greyback, how's https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/load-testability/+merge/188064 ? seems hackish, but consistent with existing hack
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, btw what's the difference between "Saucy" and "Head" in http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/ ? feature branches?
<greyback> mzanetti: that means an application is still running. Unfortunately that blocks mir starting. Workaround is to kill all apps
<kgunn> greyback: sorry to pester - are these instructions still good ?
<kgunn> https://pastebin.canonical.com/98152/
<mzanetti> greyback: oh... I see. yeah, I had an app running. cheers
<kgunn> i get unknown job unity
<kgunn> when i try to stop
<Saviq> kgunn stop unity8
<mhr3> you need UPSTART_SESSION set
<mhr3> initctl list-sessions
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, and use "sudo -u phablet -i" instead of "su phablet"
<Saviq> kgunn, or at least "su - phablet"
<kgunn> thanks guys....
<greyback> mterry: well I suppose that'll work, but inside Qt itself, I thought there was code listening for the same?
<olli> Saviq, kgunn what is the issue with AP not running on u8/mir?
<mterry> greyback, it's in QApplication
<Saviq> olli, a few, I'm afraid
<kgunn> btw...checking is mhr3 was talking to me...looked at scroll back, nearly peed pants laughing at "extend content into music_from_your_gradma"
<Saviq> olli, bug #1226234 and bug #1226227 that's two
<ubot5> bug 1226234 in Unity 8 "QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 does not work for loading the testability driver under mir" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226234
<ubot5> bug 1226227 in Mir "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226227
<mterry> greyback, which sits on top of QGuiApplication
<Saviq> olli, and one other that we just got informed of this morning
<mterry> greyback, and unity8 only uses QGuiApplication
<kgunn> olli: its being worked
<Saviq> olli, is that we need to expose geometry info from unity8
<greyback> mterry: got it
<sil2100> Saviq: we've using Saucy for now, once T development opens up it will be in Head
<sil2100> Saviq: right now Head doesn't have too many projects in it
<Saviq> sil2100, yup, thought that's it
<olli> kgunn, Saviq, that's the current holdup for going default with mir/u8
<mzanetti> mterry: greyback: FYI: I patched this into Qt and it seems to get accepted for 5.2
<kgunn> olli: just watch mterry & greyback discuss...
<mzanetti> greyback: mterry: https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,66513
<olli> kgunn, Saviq do you guys have an ETA
<kgunn> olli: we're trying for today...but honestly it might be monday
<mterry> mzanetti, oh good.  so that's the long-term fix
<kgunn> olli: no matter what...the best we could do is get it on the ASK sheet
<kgunn> so no way its in an image before Mon
<olli> kgunn, ok
<mterry> kgunn, what's the plan with unity-system-compositor?  I'm assuming our first cut at Mir support is without it?  Do we still plan it for 13.10?
<olli> so, there is some frustration with someone unnamed that it comes as a surprise now that we are switching to u8/mir and can't run our tests...
<kgunn> mterry: so u-s-c would only be needed for split greeter yeah ?
<olli> kgunn trying to manage that atm ;)
<kgunn> olli: ack :-//
<mterry> kgunn, uh, I guess so, if everything works in the user session Mir...  I thought there was some concern about wanting root to have access to the devices rather than phablet
<kgunn> mterry: you got me there...dunno....i do recall that topic, but don't know the priority
<kgunn> mterry: i'll try to follow up on that
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: heyo!  Could I get a review on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/statsWelcomeScreen/+merge/184153 ?
<kgunn> mterry: for the moment...i'd assume split greeter is ok for deferal (per jamie discussion we had)
<mterry> If that doesn't land soonish, I should probably file a bug against system-settings to hide that setting
<greyback> mterry: comment added
<kgunn> mterry: which would mean u-s-c can lag as well
<mzanetti> mterry: right... forgot it again :/
<mzanetti> sorry
<mterry> greyback, that's the same code QApplication does
<mterry> greyback, they don't check value either
<greyback> mterry: really? Huh, ok
<greyback> mterry: consider it approved then :)
<mterry> greyback, (it's our patch on top of Qt, not real Qt code)
<mterry> kgunn, yeah fair
<mterry> kgunn, so much code that almost made it  ::sad trombone::
<mterry> greyback, are you doing the argument parsing bug?
<kgunn> mterry: ...sure, i just keep saying...day 1 post phone v1...we're back to bid-ness
<mterry> kgunn, fair enough
<greyback> mterry: I've not tried it yet, but I can. Fancy trying? You need to override the default argument parser that Mir supplies. so it's a unity-mir thing
<nic-doffay> Saviq, here's the output for both run_on_device -s and run_on_device
<nic-doffay> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6162984/
<nic-doffay> Still having the same issue as before.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, your compiler died
<Saviq> nic-doffay, "c++: internal compiler error: Killed (program cc1plus)"
<Saviq> nic-doffay, if you can, I'd flash the device from scratch - using phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and start over
<Saviq> nic-doffay, be aware you'll lose data this way, if you have any on the phone
<mterry> greyback, sure, I'm looking at the parser bug
<Saviq> kgunn, olli, greyback filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1232054 for tracking
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1232054 in unity-mir "Need to expose geometry for autopilot consumption" [Critical,Triaged]
<olli> thx saviq
<greyback> Saviq: can you do a quick review pass on: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/use-upstart-app-launch2/+merge/187769
<Saviq> greyback, can you add //TODO to screenshot provider that we should use a {previous screenshot, app-provided splash screen, default splash screen}
<Saviq> greyback, bug #1124265
<ubot5> bug 1124265 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Shell, UI Tollkit] white page is displayed before app opens" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1124265
<greyback> Saviq: in that MR?
<Saviq> greyback, also, isn't it customary to name the method ::instance() and not ::singleton() ?
<Saviq> greyback, yes
<Saviq> greyback, you added some comment there
<Saviq> or at least a LOG()
<Saviq> but a TODO there would be useful probably
<Saviq> greyback, does SIGSTOP; upstart_app_launch_stop_application work? i.e. does upstart send SIGKILL, or just SIGTERM
<Saviq> greyback, also, since we don't support re-connecting to apps yet, should we maybe stop all of them on exit?
<Saviq> s/stop/kill/
<greyback> Saviq: I don't get your question on SIGSTOP
<Saviq> greyback, we suspend an app
<Saviq> greyback, then we call upstart_stop_app
<Saviq> greyback, SIGTERM won't reach the app
<Saviq> greyback, since it's stopped
<Saviq> greyback, so does upstart kill it then?
<greyback> Saviq: ah I see. Yes upstart kills it
<Saviq> greyback, as in SIGKILL?
<Saviq> greyback, now that I think of it... should we really remove the app from our stack if it died?
<Saviq> /crashed?
<greyback> I don't know how, I just know the app is gone and removed
<didrocks> Saviq: we got quite some regression on desktop: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/2185/
<Saviq> greyback, even if it's SIGSTOP'd first? ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: but it's possible that it didn't pick the unity new version TBH
<didrocks> (not sure how sil2100 picked it)
<Saviq> didrocks, uh oh
<didrocks> Saviq: you did run the unity8 AP tests on phone, right?
<sil2100> What's up?
<Saviq> didrocks, I just used it for a bit, will run tests now
<didrocks> Saviq: ok, thanks!
<greyback> Saviq: a later MR will inform if app crashed or not (upstart-app-lib update will give me that info)
<sil2100> uh oh
<sil2100> Saviq: 14 AP failures...
<didrocks> sil2100: I asked paul to run some AP tests, can you look at those issues? ^
<sil2100> Saviq: 14 AP failures for unity8
<didrocks> I didn't look at the unity desktop tests
<greyback> Saviq: but if app crashes, it hasn't saved it's state, so won't restore state.
<didrocks> sil2100: the unity desktop tests didn't run
<didrocks> sil2100: can you fix that?
<didrocks> (because of the ABI change)
<greyback> Saviq: in which case, I think best to remove, notify user of fail, and allow user to relaunch if they want
<didrocks> sil2100: I think for unity8, we'll just rely on paul and Saviq's feedback
<Saviq> greyback, k
<mterry> kgunn, do we still need to fix the argument parsing if we are paying attention to QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY?
<kgunn> mterry: hmmm....guess not if you consume it right
<sil2100> Ah... eh
<kgunn> mterry: altho a test with it to ensure nothing else is being sent
<Saviq> sil2100, did we do "full PPA" btw?
<Saviq> gobject/gsignal.c:2475: signal 'changeset-started' is invalid for instance '0x8fcb090' of type 'DeeSharedModel'
<Saviq> suggests we didn't
<Saviq> although that shouldn't matter
<mterry> kgunn, didn't quite parse you
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks they're all ~autopilot failures
<didrocks> Saviq: so autopilot is broken?
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks i.e. the tests didn't really start even
<sil2100> Saviq: I didn't do a full PPA one, but unity, libunity and such were upgraded
<Saviq> "'NoneType' object has no attribute 'introspection_iface'"
<kgunn> mterry: just saying, to test the full ap run with the QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY in place....and make sure no other niggly little flag is being flowed thru to crash mir
<sil2100> Saviq: how come? Since only 7 per platform failed, while there are around 30 right?
<didrocks> interested
<kgunn> mterry: altho...you might be certain there is none
<Saviq> sil2100, yeah, I know it's weird
<didrocks> sil2100: while this is running, your phone is free right? can you try latest autopilot and run all tests on it?
<didrocks> sil2100: the AP regresssion is fixed
<mhr3> the dee error is #79 in the landing plan, i have no idea why is it striked through
<mhr3> clearly only half of it landed
<mzanetti> mterry: are you sure that QApplication listens for QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY?
<greyback> Saviq: if I do s/singleton/instance/ I'll have to touch a few more files. Want it?
<mzanetti> mhr3: I don't think it does
<mzanetti> sorry... mterry
<mterry> mzanetti, we distro-patched it
<Saviq> greyback, not really, was just asking
<sil2100> ACK
<mzanetti> ah ok
<sil2100> Let me upgrade my phone...
<Saviq> greyback, since I remember we were using ::instance() in other places, but not hung up on it
<mterry> kgunn, I'm not certain, no
<greyback> Saviq: ok. Yep I usually use "instance" but someone added singleton in unity-mir, so I did the same
<greyback> Saviq: todo pushed. The screenshot logic needs more intelligence in shell, as right now it just asks for all to update in one go
<greyback> I've idea how to solve that
<Saviq> greyback, sure, I just wanted a TODO, not a fix :)
<Saviq> greyback, looks good
<greyback> Saviq: thanks
<mterry> kgunn, to test the AP tests, we just need to run my branch through phablet-test-run -n unity8, right?
<sil2100> Saviq: hmm, so what can we do with unity8 ?
<mterry> kgunn, I assume the other app tests don't care about our testability?
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm running ap on the device
<Saviq> sil2100, but looking at the videos... unity8 never started there...
<Saviq> or wait, it took long to start
<Saviq> and timed out maybe
<Saviq> AHJ
<Saviq> F*CKING HUD
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, I say hud-service is crashing like crazy, unity8 is waiting for it
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having issues with setup now after the flash: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6163138/
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks, and autopilot times out waiting for it
<didrocks> Saviq: but hud-services crashes are not new?
<didrocks> (not due to those changes, right?)
<Saviq> didrocks, no
<didrocks> ok
<Saviq> didrocks, well, they're unrelated simply
<didrocks> Saviq: just tell me the result by your local run :)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, where did you get -updates and -security from?
<Saviq> didrocks, yup, it's coming
 * mhr3 wonders why hud wasn't disabled completely for now
<didrocks> you are using packages from the daily-build ppa, right?
<greyback> Saviq: and sorry, but need one more code review: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-fail-and-resume-focus-support/+merge/188040
<sil2100> Saviq: you think that re-running the tests would help?
<Saviq> sil2100, doubt it, fixing hud would
<Saviq> sil2100, or well, fixing our stuff to not wait for hud
<didrocks> sil2100: we are already running the unity7 ones, right? let's get those and trust on the manual testing for unity8 phone
<didrocks> we don't really care of unity8 desktop results ;)
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks
<Saviq> Ran 24 tests in 403.408s
<Saviq> OK
<didrocks> \o/
<didrocks> this is with the daily-build ppa?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, try again, not sure why you got 404 there
<Saviq> didrocks, yes, not with the full, though, just unity8 and deps
<Saviq> didrocks, can do full if you need?
<didrocks> Saviq: good enough (you got the scopes?)
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm fine since more than an hour but I'm losing time cause ubuntu doesn't work anymore for me after the upgrade
<Saviq> prolly not
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've even reflashed.
<Cimi> I'm reinstalling
<didrocks> one sec, giving you the source list
<Saviq> nic-doffay, somehow you're getting 404s on the repositories...
<sil2100> didrocks: right ;)
<didrocks> Saviq: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah and before I didn't have them.
<nic-doffay> No idea why not.
<didrocks> ==== unity ====
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, try again
<didrocks> Saviq: please install what's under it (which is already on the phone)
<didrocks> so no compiz, no nux I guess :p
<Saviq> didrocks, I went for dist-upgrade :P
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've reflashed already.
<sil2100> didrocks: ouch.. but I see that unity7 tests for intel have problems:
<Saviq> nic-doffay, just apt-get update on the phone
<didrocks> Saviq: you are so brave
<Saviq> nic-doffay, let me try too
<sil2100> didrocks: [273121.435980] [drm:i915_hangcheck_elapsed] *ERROR* stuck on render ring
<didrocks> Saviq: there is a new autopilot, so maybe side-effects
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I've tried still get 404
<didrocks> sil2100: so, nvidia will be our only hope? ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: nvidia is running?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, well, it's not *your* problem I imagine... some mirror is tricking you
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you in the office maybe?
<sil2100> didrocks: yea... ;p
 * didrocks crosses fingers then
<didrocks> sil2100: I hope that running autopilot on the phone with latest image will be fine as well
<didrocks> so that we can get that one off
<didrocks> autopilot + unity7 + unity8
<didrocks> will be a nice week-end!
 * sil2100 hopes so as well
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that I am.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, I expect there's a mirror that's playing tricks with you ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it's going to work for you at home
<Saviq> nic-doffay, -security and -updates are pretty new things still
<Saviq> nic-doffay, BUT
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you still didn't make your device writable
<Saviq> nic-doffay, and that's your bigger problem
<Saviq> nic-doffay, adb shell touch /userdata/.writable_image; adb shell reboot
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I doubt it since I don't have a connection there yet!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, lol
<Saviq> nic-doffay, so yeah, ↑↑ will help you regardless of the 404s
<Saviq> greyback, https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-fail-and-resume-focus-support/+merge/188040/comments/429736
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we anything special in mir to enable the edges while there is an app focused?
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 ok so... got failures on phone after dist-upgrade from daily-build :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, InputArea
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 exact same failures
<didrocks> Saviq: argh…
<didrocks> mhr3: help ^
<didrocks> Saviq: downgrade autopilot first
<didrocks> and please rerun ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, stuff that got upgraded: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6163219/
<sil2100> Saviq: :<
<didrocks> sil2100: please rollback the 2 autopilot packages
<sil2100> Right, might be AP's fault
<sil2100> didrocks: should I remove them from daily-build?
<mhr3> Saviq, what failures?
<Saviq> mhr3, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/2185/
<didrocks> Saviq: please do
<didrocks> sil2100: ^
<didrocks> sil2100: and remove autopilot from the ppa
<sil2100> ;)
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 will know pretty soon
<didrocks> Saviq: I cross fingers *very hard*
<mhr3> Saviq, is that supposed to be completely clean normally?
<Saviq> mhr3, as in 0 failures? yes
<mhr3> uh
<mhr3> sounds like something is very much broken
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. we not releasing autopilot then today?
<mhr3> and mostly coming for ap itself
<mhr3> missing position attrs
 * Saviq thought we've failed to switch to home scope on startup, but in fact we've just started showing videos and music above apps
<mhr3> yea, which is a bug... but not critical :P
<didrocks> sil2100: no, please poke thomi with the same bug
<Saviq> mhr3, depends
<Saviq> mhr3, since our ap tests assume apps are on top in home ;)
<mhr3> eh :/
<mhr3> fwiw pstolowski has a branch that fixes it
<Saviq> mhr3, but not the cause here
<mhr3> i just wanted tests for it
<mhr3> and it's taking a while to write some
<sil2100> Man, exciting Friday releases \o/
<mhr3> anyway guys, i have a train to catch
<didrocks> sil2100: it is!
<didrocks> Saviq: give us good news ;)
<didrocks> it's all on you ;)
<sil2100> :<
<didrocks> sil2100: can you just install unity7 on your desktop and dogfood a little bit?
<didrocks> sil2100: as we won't be able to trust I guess AP test results
<sil2100> I already upgraded before, just need to switch to guest
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100, the videos are so weird, unity8 either just started or just finished...
<didrocks> Saviq: TBH, I just trust your manual testing at this point :)
<didrocks> sil2100: see you? (or not :p)
<Saviq> didrocks, sil2100 PASS
<didrocks> \o/
 * didrocks hugs Saviq
 * didrocks hugs sil2100 (only if unity7 is fine in his guest)
<didrocks> so autopilot is really broken
<didrocks> thomi: we need you running autopilot on all apps and unity8, it seems trunk is really broken atm ^
<sil2100> :D
<didrocks> sil2100: you're back, it looks good then? ;)
<sil2100> Looks fine, but just give me 5 more minutes to test it on my main session
<didrocks> sure
<didrocks> sil2100: meeting in 5 minutes btw
<sil2100> brb
<sil2100> Ok, stupid me ;/
<sil2100> What the f**k am I using screen for if I wanted to shut down IRC when restarting sessions
<didrocks> ahah
<kgunn> mterry: i got totally distracted with mir team...did you get your answer on running AP test setup?
<kgunn> mterry: i got totally distracted with mir team...did you get your answer on running AP test setup?
<mterry> kgunn, I know how to run AP tests, just wanted to confirm which tests are failing on Mir.  Is it just unity8 or unity8 + apps?
<kgunn> mterry: yes...its unity8 on mir
<Saviq> mterry, everything
<Saviq> mterry, see "Unity, autopilot, UPA and Mir" in unitynextuiteam@lists
<Saviq> sil2100, didrocks sorry it took so long
<seb128> does anyone know how to make an app using the dark theme with our toolkit?
<seb128> e.g like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Appearance?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=phone-background.mockup.png
<sil2100> Ok, all seems to look alright
<didrocks> Saviq: no worry, thanks for the feedback?
<didrocks> sil2100: coming to the hangout?
<didrocks> sil2100: or can you publish?
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe reviewing the packaging change
<didrocks> but please push
<sil2100> Dogfooding done, ok... so...
<sil2100> didrocks: let me check what components in the unity stack to release
<sil2100> didrocks: should I also publish mediascaner etc. as in landing asks?
<Saviq> seb128, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/Shell.qml#L75
<Saviq> seb128, only you want "SuruDark"
<seb128> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> seb128, any update on being able to run ubuntu-system-settings without having to build a .deb / install? :)
<seb128> Saviq: Satoris is looking at it as part of https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-system-settings/cmake/+merge/184123
<Saviq> ah good, transitioning to cmake :D
<seb128> "good"
<seb128> I kind of like qmake :/
<seb128> but at the end if somebody wants to do the work and maintain the build system, good for them
<Saviq> it's simple... too simple...
<seb128> yeah, the usual
<seb128> it makes simple things really easy
 * Saviq just found unity-lens-people-build-debs...
<nic-doffay> Saviq, more issues I can't identify now: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6163355/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, jeez dude ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you got it bad
<Saviq> nic-doffay, go into the device, remove builddir in ~phablet/shell
<Saviq> nic-doffay, try again (no -s needed)
<sil2100> didrocks: quick ACK's http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Unity8/job/cu2d-unity8-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.81.3+13.10.20130927.3-0ubuntu1.diff and http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-unity-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity_7.1.1+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<nic-doffay> Saviq, haha apparently.
<sil2100> didrocks: both look ok, there are all the known changes inside
<didrocks> sil2100: no .diff?
<didrocks> (on the machine?)
<sil2100> didrocks: what do you mean?
<didrocks> sil2100: as publish didn't run
<didrocks> because -check didn't pass
<sil2100> didrocks: I did them ;)
<didrocks> we don't know which diff
<sil2100> didrocks: the foo + auto_publish
<sil2100> Trick
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: so these are the latest diffs for things that will be released
<didrocks> oh good!
<didrocks> :)
<mterry> Saviq, I can't see who sets QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY or passes -testability to unity8's tests; autopilot-qt doesn't seem to?
<Saviq> mterry, there's nothing generic that does that
<Saviq> mterry, for unity8 it's our tests that do
<Saviq> mterry, for others, probably too
<mterry> Saviq, I didn't see it in the code nor phablet-test-run
<Saviq> mterry, hmm then autopilot-qt must, /me looks
<Saviq> hmm hmm hmm
<Saviq> mterry, ah!
<Saviq> mterry, autopilot itself
<Saviq> mterry, autopilot/introspection/qt
<Saviq> .py
<mterry> oh weird, ok
<mterry> Saviq, I assumed the existence of autopilot-qt meant there wasn't qt code in autopilot  :)
<Saviq> mterry, autopilot-qt is Qt's support for autopilot, not the other way around :)
<Saviq> mterry, the qt driver is built into autopilot
<mterry> Saviq, gotcha
<mterry> greyback, well, looks like the autopilot tests pass other non-Mir arguments to unity8, so we need to fix this unrecognized-arguments bug.  But as my string of comments in that bug indicate, looks like its easiest to just change Mir itself, though alan_g didn't like that idea
<alan_g> mterry: I'm all for changing Mir as my comment in that thread indicates
<kgunn> mterry: i think it was to ignore it that he didn't like
<mterry> alan_g, your proposal was to let the app strip arguments from the list?
<mterry> alan_g, that would be easier if Mir prepended --mir- to its options
<alan_g> mterry: My proposal was to separate the construction of the options from the construction of DefaultServerConfiguration
<kgunn> alan_g as you're about to eod, and this one is kinda hot...could racarr tackle this, this afternoon ?
<Saviq> <facepalm>
 * Saviq just started fighting a bad pixel on the tv... just to discover that it was a charger LED reflection when he started moving...
<kgunn> :)) where physics and sw meet
<alan_g> kgunn: if racarr is happy with that.
<kgunn> alan_g: i have no concept of scope on effort...there...is it even doable in a couple of hours
<alan_g> kgunn: I've not looked closely - but between hours and a day(ish)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, finally have results on the phone!
<kgunn> alan_g: ug...could we do a quick and dirty to ignore unknown args , with full intention of properly fixing (...or is that really really bad...willing to take advice)
<mterry> greyback, what if we had unity-mir create QGuiApplication before it created the ShellServerConfiguration?  Wouldn't that strip the argv of "confusing" arguments?
<kgunn> mterry: to make sure i understand...this is truly needed even with the QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY in place ??
<kgunn> e.g. it is still hot?
<mterry> kgunn, well, we don't just use QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY.  We still pass -testability (which could be fixed, but other Qt arguments like -frameless are also passed)
<kgunn> Saviq: from earlier, mhr3 said i needed UPSTART_SESSION set to initctl list-sessions, am i correct in thinking that means "export UPSTART_SESSION=list-sessions"?
<greyback> mterry: that would require a bit of restructuring. Instead of mir being main thread and qapp child thread, you'd switch it to the other way around. It's possible, but not trivial
<mterry> greyback, other option is restructuring Mir around a bit, which I'm worried would mean another ABI bump or similar.  alan_g, I'm still not entirely clear on your proposal.  You say decouple options and config?
<alan_g> kgunn: I think it is possible - would also be possible to add argc & argv to the virtual parse_options() call which would give the client a chance to control things
<alan_g> mterry: yes it would mean an ABI bump
<mterry> alan_g, what about ignoring unknown args just as a short term solution?
<greyback> mterry: other option is in unity-mir:/src/unity-mir/shellserverconfiguration.h - note it inherits DefaultServerConfiguration, which has a "parse_arguments" method. Try overriding that
<alan_g> mterry: I think it is possible
<alan_g> greyback: but there's no access to argc and argv - it is misguided
<mterry> greyback, yeah, I left rambling comments on the bug about the various ways we can't do it via Mir as is
<greyback> ah ok, that was my first idea
<mterry> greyback, there are a couple options, but each of them ultimately needs access to some private variable  :)
<alan_g> mterry: It is ugly, but you could save argc and argv for yourself.
<mterry> alan_g, you mean as a subclasser of DefaultConfiguration?  Well, but then we don't have access to program_options
<mterry> So we can't emulate the parsing that Mir does
<didrocks> Saviq: sil2100: thanks for everything :)
<didrocks> (all in and waiting)
<sil2100> ;p
<alan_g> mterry: but you can override parse_options()
<sil2100> didrocks: np! Sorry it was so bumpy! Today wasn't my best day
<didrocks> heh, don't worry!
<mterry> alan_g, but that takes a ProgramOption object, which we can't control
<alan_g> mterry: but you *can* do the parsing any way you like.
<alan_g> Including allowing unrecognised options
<mterry> alan_g, but rest of Mir looks at that ProgramOption object, and we can't fill it with the results of our parse
<mterry> alan_g, because its variables_map is private
<alan_g> Sorry, have to go
<mterry> alan_g, bye
<alan_g> mterry: but that's what the default does, so why can't you?
<mterry> alan_g|EOD, I'll discuss with racarr I guess.  Have a good day
<mterry> racarr, poke!
<mterry> alan_g|EOD, (though if you look back at this log later, the answer to your question is because we only have access to program_options in parse_options which assumes we use ProgramOption.  If we roll our own ProgramOption, we need to build program_options ourselves to get access to it.  But we can't do that because add_option() isn't virtual
<mterry> alan_g|EOD, though... maybe we could let the default build its ProgramOption and translate that into our own...  Super gross though
<mterry> racarr, you around?
<Saviq> kgunn, no, you need to "su - phablet" or "sudo -u phablet -i" for the environment to be set up
<Saviq> kgunn just "su phablet" won't do
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq: where might phablet-test-run logs go to?  I'm testing my allow-unrecognized-options change, and I'm still not seeing unity8 come up
<Saviq> mterry, -v will give you verbose logs
<Saviq> mterry, otherwise it (autopilot) doesn't store them anywhere
<mterry> yeah, I don't get any output though.  Like no output from unity8 crashing or whatever
<mterry> hm
<Saviq> mterry, can't you just try running unity8 -testability?
<mterry> Saviq, that's fixed, yeah
<Saviq> or -whatever, for that matter?
<mterry> Saviq, I tested my change itself.  But it doesn't seem to let autopilot get further
<mterry> or at least, autopilot chokes on somethingn else now
<Saviq> mterry, ok, so now you might be hitting bug #1201116
<ubot5> bug 1201116 in Unity 8 "[dash] constant increase in memory consumption when navigating through lenses" [Critical,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201116
<Saviq> wrong
<Saviq> bug #1232054
<ubot5> bug 1232054 in unity-mir "[mir] Need to expose geometry for autopilot consumption" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1232054
<mterry> that makes more sense
<Saviq> mterry, again, see the thread in unitynextuiteam@lists.c.c
<mterry> Saviq, ah, at c.c!  I looked for that list earlier and couldn't find it.  Figured I was being dumb
<Saviq> mterry, you should be subscribed to it
<Saviq> mterry, if you're not, we need to fix that
<mterry> Saviq, I don't think I am
<Saviq> mterry, I'll forward the thread to you, as I don't think it's possible to access the archives...
<mterry> Saviq, ok, thanks
<Saviq> mterry, and subscribe to https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/private/unitynextuiteam/ in the mean time
<Saviq> mterry, someone will probably have to accept you
<Saviq> mterry, ok, you've got mail
<Saviq> mterry, probably with some duplicates, too... sorry for that
<mterry> Saviq, ick, gmail doesn't handle that gracefully
<mterry> kgunn, can you add me to that list?  There isn't a subscribe button there
<mterry> racarr, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/mir/unregistered-options/+merge/188125 when you get back
<Saviq> mterry, if you go to https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/unitynextuiteam
<mterry> kgunn, ^ that fixes the unregistered option thing, but doesn't unblock autopilot by itself
<Saviq> mterry, there's no "Subscribe" button in the middle !?
<mterry> Saviq, no, it's just a username/password "let me in" button to see the archive
<mterry> Saviq, listinfo
<mterry> Saviq, ah.  I didn't edit the url you gave me before
<Saviq> mterry, sorry, wrong link
<Saviq> ah, I got the archive!
<Saviq> for some reason the password I had there was weird
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, it's odd they don't use openid for that ye
<mterry> t
<Saviq> mterry, indeed
<Saviq> mterry, it's worse - password reminder sends the password to you in plaintext
<Saviq> which is wrong on oh so many levels
<mterry> Saviq, :)  a good reminder to change it though!
 * Saviq just put in a random 16-character pass
<Saviq> yay password hasher
<mterry> Saviq, kgunn: seems like racarr isn't around either.  Is there another Mir person who would be qualified to approve the unrecognized-options branch?
<mterry> I suppose any of them *could*, but someone who cares about that bit of code
<Saviq> mterry, the kiwis and other kangaroos will be around over our weekend
<Saviq> mterry, so we should be fine Monday morning
<mterry> Saviq, fair enough
 * mterry goes back to greeter bugs
<kgunn> mterry: racarr is prob at lunch....or there are the kiwis/kangaroos
<kgunn> Saviq: greyback ...just fyi, i was able to run the QML_RENDERER_TIMING, but at least on SF the osk goes all wonky (sometimes renders but most of the time not...and flickers)
<kgunn> just sharing....
<greyback> kgunn: just with QML_RENDERER_TIMING?
 * greyback EOD
<Saviq> has unity7 stopped switching workspaces for anyone else, when clicking on the launcher?
<Saviq> it changes focus, but doesn't switch to the workspace the app is in
<Saviq> bregma, you'd know about this ↑
<Saviq> and /me reboots in the mean time to see if it helps
<bschaefer> Saviq, its a know problem and fixed in trunk :)
<bschaefer> known*
<Saviq> bschaefer, oh cool, thanks
<bschaefer> np, hope a release comes out soon for compiz ...
<Saviq> bschaefer, you were next on my queue of people to ping about this :)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Do an upgrade now and it'll be fixed with the new compiz package.
<bschaefer> Saviq, :)
<bschaefer> ChrisTownsend, o it was released?
<ChrisTownsend> bschaefer: Yep, just a bit ago.
<bschaefer> sweeet
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, yeah, upgraded just before reboot
<Saviq> so have the fixed one now :)
<bschaefer> well then, that solves that problem
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Cool
 * ChrisTownsend Looks forward to not getting any more of those bugs
 * bschaefer agrees!
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, bschaefer how about bug #969039 ? ;D
<ubot5> bug 969039 in compiz (Ubuntu) "HUD appears when tapping Alt+Left very quickly" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969039
<bschaefer> Saviq, yeah, its a very annoying problem :(, been around for a while
<bschaefer> Saviq, its been a while since i've looked into it though
<kgunn> mterry: ping
<kgunn> mterry: you there ?
<mterry> kgunn, am back
<mterry> kgunn, sorry, ran an errand
<kgunn> mterry: no problemo
<kgunn> i hate to ask this...at your 5oclock
<kgunn> could you retarget your mp ?
<mterry> kgunn, sure.  We have a 13.10 trunk?
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/mir/development-branch
<kgunn> mterry: we're using ^ that as our staging
<kgunn> so we don't break stuff with our api shennanigans
<kgunn> but...if you retarget
<kgunn> maybe racarr or kdub could review quickly (cough cough)
<kgunn> then we could get that merged for the aussie/kiwi crew...
<mterry> kgunn, will do
<kdub> review what?
<kgunn> then robert a can merge to trunk, update ask sheet...yadda yadda
<mterry> kgunn, kdub: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/mir/dev-unregistered-options/+merge/188168
<mterry> This is not very user friendly (no warning or errors about unused options).  But it fixes the problem for now
<kgunn> kdub: just so you know...its so the server doeesn't freak out when it gets args it doesn't understand
<kgunn> basically...its blocking mir from being turned on by default
<mterry> one of the things :)
<mterry> bbiab
<kgunn> mterry: dang you ...yes...1 of the things blocking mir
<kgunn> :)
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-22
<tsdgeos> morning
<tsdgeos> larsu: ping
<mzanetti> greyback: ping
<mzanetti> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/splash/+merge/233288/comments/575802
<mzanetti> shall we wait for daniel or throw the splash stuff out of the silo and try to get orientationlock landed alone?
<greyback> mzanetti: I say wait.
<mzanetti> ok
<larsu> tsdgeos: hey
<tsdgeos> larsu: commented on the bug, emblems was the wrong thing that is missing, is attributes icons
<larsu> tsdgeos: okay thanks. I'll have a look
<mzanetti> dandrader: good morning
<mzanetti> dandrader: can you update this one please? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/splash/+merge/233288/comments/575802
<dandrader> mzanetti, what should I exactly do?
<mzanetti> dandrader: bump the changelog in unity-api
<mzanetti> dandrader: and then update the version in unity8's debian/control to match that version
<mzanetti> dandrader: example: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-api/dashActive/+merge/235273
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/async-dashcommunicator/+merge/235272
<mzanetti> dandrader: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/fix-some-lifecycle-bugs/+merge/234087
<mzanetti> so I guess you need to change the depends in the related qtmir branch too
<dandrader> mzanetti, all done
<mzanetti> dandrader: thanks
<greyback_> dandrader: heya, about the qWarning/qCWarning
<greyback_> there are some messages that I think should not be categorized, in case there's a filter in place that surpresses all categorized messages
<dandrader> greyback_, I commented on the mp
<dandrader> greyback_, you can suppress only the debug messages for instance. like "qtmir.*.debug=false"
<greyback_> dandrader: sure, but what if we ship qtmir.*=false - which I think is reasonable to do
<greyback_> since nearly all of our debug/warning output is informational at best
<dandrader> greyback_, say I want to silence all qtmir messages, *including warnings*, because it's bitching about something I don't care right now as I'm working on some unity8 thingy. I wanna be able to do it
<dandrader> greyback_, we are only losing flexibility by using qWarning instead of qCWarning
<greyback_> dandrader: sadly I don't care about you that much :D I'm more concerned with a user's desktop, they tap an icon and nothing happens because the desktop file is missing - I want to be sure that message is printed somehow
<dandrader> greyback_, we can do less with it
<dandrader> greyback_, then don't silence qtmir warnings on the final configuration. or make it a critical message
<dandrader> and don't silence critical messages :)
<dandrader> greyback_, what if we have -DQT_NO_DEBUG and I want the user to know that a desktop file is missing?
<greyback_> dandrader: I don't like it, it relies on the right configuration being set, which I think is too easy to get wrong. I think some messages should not be filterable
<dandrader> greyback_, should we use std::cout for it then?
<greyback_> dandrader: but we don't set that.
<greyback_> we have control over the compile flags for our app
<greyback_> we don't have control over the warning/debug config
<greyback_> dandrader: shall we ask a third party? To give a deciding vote?
<dandrader> greyback_, yeah. I don't think your reasoning for using qWarning instead of qCWarning makes sense
<greyback_> dandrader: who would you like to nominate?
<dandrader> mzanetti
<greyback_> mzanetti: you have been chosen to enact a peace treaty between myself and dandrader!
<greyback_> when you've 2 mins, let us know
<facundobatista> Holas
<greyback_> o/
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> greyback_: shoot :D
<greyback_> mzanetti: topic is qWarning versus qCWarning - and the Debug equivalents
<greyback_> I tend to use qWarning for messages that I think are of interest to a final user - i.e. they are messages which cannot be filtered
<greyback_> dandrader: want to state your case?
<dandrader> A warning is a warning. The qC version of log messages (debug, warning and critical) give more flexibility as you can filter them by level and category
<dandrader> whereas with the original versions you can either install a message handler (thus filtering only by level) or disable all of them (by adding -DQT_NO_DEBUG)
<dandrader> if someone wants to override any log filtering then it should not use the logging system in the first place.
<mzanetti> so Imo we want to see real warnings in the logs without messing around with filters...
<mzanetti> so I guess if we have a default filter that allows some certain category
<mzanetti> then I would probably align it for qCDebug
<mzanetti> but really depends on the default installed filter I guess
<mzanetti> there probably is value to still suppress those warnings if you want to debug something else...
<dandrader> greyback_ wants to give a message to the *final user*. Is loggging the right medium for it?
<greyback_> all I want is to be able to print stuff, and be reasonably certain it is actually printed (-DQT_NO_DEBUG and custom message handlers aside)
<mzanetti> dandrader: I guess "final user" is QA in this case
<mzanetti> if you ask QA to send you a log, what do you want to have in there without asking them fiddle with filters
 * mzanetti still didn't fully understand the QMessageLogger filtering
<mzanetti> looked a bit weird the one time I tried tbh
<greyback_> I had planned to ship qtmir filtering everything, since nearly all the messages are informational. And just use unfiltered messages for things user would care about
<mzanetti> sounds reasonable
<mzanetti> well, either that, or defining a category that is (and stays) enabled
<greyback_> if you create a category that is always enabled, then why bother making it a category at all?
<dandrader> I tried to shutdown all the qtmir babbling and filtered out all of it. but the babbling continued, although on a lower volume, because random parts of its logging use the old qMessage instead of qCMessage. so the only way to shut it off was to -DQT_NO_DEBUG it, but that meant recompiling it all
<greyback_> dandrader: random parts? Have you pastein, I'd like to see what comes out.
<dandrader> but them I lost my own logging which I was interested into. So I had to resort to use plain printf () or std::cout ofr it
<dandrader> for it
<dandrader> greyback_, just grep for qDebug, qWarning etc in qtmir
<mzanetti> well, we all agree that plain qDebug() should eventually be migrated to qCDebug
<mzanetti> its really just about error cases in which you are interested always (99% of the cases)
<greyback_> dandrader: well sure. But I was more interested in the realistic output
<dandrader> greyback_, I even had a branch to change it all to qCStuff, but for some weird reason it made application_manager test crash on destruction :-/ so will have to get back to it latedr
<greyback_> eww
<greyback_> that's unexpected
<greyback_> anyhoo
 * greyback_ rests his case and awaits the right honourable judge mzanetti's verdict
<mzanetti> if I have to judge something I guess I'm with Daniel :D better flexibility in the long run. a little more effort to make it clean now though
<mzanetti> http://tinyurl.com/ldtjvmj
<dandrader> aside from losing flexibility when using qWarning instead of qCWarning, we also end up with a heterogeneous logging
<dandrader> oh, there should be a utf8 char with a judge's hammer
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> true
 * greyback_ files an appeal
<mzanetti> popey: is there ^
<mzanetti> ?
<greyback_> j/k
<mzanetti> I'm sure popey will figure something :D
<greyback_> just wish I shouted OBJECTION at some stage
<greyback_> always wanted to do that
<dandrader> if someone decides to filter out all warnings it's because he does not to see any warning messages
<mzanetti> :D
<popey> hmm
<dandrader> if you want to still print out your message even if the user disabled warnings, then your message should not be a warning
<popey> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<popey> we should print that
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1371472 going?
<mzanetti> :D
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371472 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix crash in QNetworkAccessCacheBackend::closeDownstreamChannel" [Undecided,New]
<greyback_> dandrader: ok pushed
<mzanetti> greyback_: now one for you: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/dont-filter-newline/revision/219 vs http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402690/
<mzanetti> greyback_: first one fails with new tags (e.g. "div"). latter one fails with broken xml
<greyback_> mzanetti: regexp to parse html is bad practice. Using the XML parser is better IMO
<mzanetti> +1
<mzanetti> however, it fails with this for example: "<b>So broken</i>"
<mzanetti> greyback_: while the regexp actually does it right
<greyback_> mzanetti: is broken input likely?
<mzanetti> hmm... notifications
<greyback_> if it's broken going in, why should we try fix it?
<greyback_> crap goes in, crap comes out
<mzanetti> I tend to agree...
<dandrader> greyback_, thanks. your thoughts on these: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/desktopFileReader/+merge/235223/comments/575368 https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/desktopFileReader/+merge/235223/comments/575362
<greyback_> dandrader: second one I've addressed - I just removed the comments
<greyback_> dandrader: first one is doing what it's supposed to do IMO - but message is categorized now
 * greyback_ doesn't mind noisy tests
<dandrader> greyback_, ok, will make a separate MP on that subject later. this review was contentious enough already
<greyback_> dandrader: :D
<greyback_> always good to have a third party to settle the wa
<greyback_> +r
<Mirv> tsdgeos: gonna add a landing for it now. should it go to rtm first?
<Mirv> well there's zero silos available for either utopic or rtm
<Mirv> I think utopic is frozen at the moment, so rtm first might be the way to go
<kodiak11> OK giving Unity a shot (Ubuntu user since 4.10, XFCE user since sundown of Gnome 2.32...) -  Are silly gadgets like CPU utilization and thermal monitors coming to Unity at any point?
<MacSlow> tedg, hey there...
<tedg> MacSlow, Howdy!
<MacSlow> tedg, I was wondering if you meant gnome-settings-daemon in you comment here... https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/229061/comments/575109
<tedg> MacSlow, I think I meant unity-settings-deamon? I mean th g-s-d fork that we did.
<tedg> seb128, Could probably help with the name ^
<tedg> It's u-s-d, not sure what the U is :-)
<seb128> tedg, name is correct
<seb128> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/unity-settings-daemon
<tedg> MacSlow, seb128 is your hero! ^
<tedg> :-)
<MacSlow> tedg, just trying to figure out where to look for the notification-relevant code... and compare to see if there are potential issues or not for your described scenario
<MacSlow> seb128, thx... now that you said it, it seems obvious :)
<MacSlow> tedg, anyway I will look into it and provide my findings as feedback on the MP
<mzanetti> seb128: hey, here's something for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-system-settings/update-reset-launcher/+merge/234309
<seb128> mzanetti, they, thanks, adding to my review list
<mzanetti> seb128: one note: the required change in unity-schemas did not make it to rtm yet
<mzanetti> seb128: its released to proposed though
<seb128> k
<seb128> mzanetti, we don't publish the launcher config anymore for the greeter/lock screen benefits?
<mzanetti> seb128: not atm, as we don't have split greeter anyways currently
<mzanetti> seb128: that will come back, but the main config will stay dconf
<seb128> mzanetti, "currently"
<mzanetti> seb128: accountservice will be a read-only copy of the current state inside the user account
<seb128> right, which means we should still write there no?
<mzanetti> if you reset dconf, the user's launcher plugin will notice and sync over to AS
<mzanetti> that's the plan at least
<seb128> k
<MacSlow> tedg, see https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/229061 and hopefully approve that MP if you're happy with it. Thanks in advance!
<tedg> MacSlow, Okay, so notify-osd can handle the fact that they're two synchronous ones?
<tedg> there are
<MacSlow> tedg, yes... to notify-osd it just two sync. notifications coming in... and first come first served
<tedg> MacSlow, K, cool.
<MacSlow> tedg, btw... volume-notification from those branches at work here... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwEYLXNaL0Q
<dandrader> kodiak11, there's indicator-multiload
<kodiak11> dandrader:  ah - cool - I see I need to add repos - I poked around but was a bit lost
<MacSlow> mterry, could you take a look at (review)  https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/synchronous-notification/+merge/234476 when you have a free slot?
<mterry> MacSlow, what is the value hint about?
<MacSlow> mterry, it's a way to pass a 0-100 number to a notification in order to make it display a indicator-bar (think: volume, brightness etc)
<mterry> MacSlow, I'll look at it today, sure
<mterry> MacSlow, it doesn't need a x-canonical prefix?
<MacSlow> mterry, great thanks... it's one of three related branches... but I don't want to dump all three on one person... they can be dealt with on an individual basis
<MacSlow> mterry, that has legacy-reasons
<MacSlow> mterry, if the hint-name would be changed it would break existing apps using synchronous notifications with attached values.
<mterry> MacSlow, ah ok, this is an old hint
<MacSlow> mterry, correct
<MacSlow> mterry, fyi... this is what it looks like when all three related branches are at work... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi-Z2Rn7Fxo
<mterry> MacSlow, nice
<kodiak11> dandrader:  I found this and thought it was useful - thanks for the lead!  http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<dandrader> kodiak11, yw
<mhall119> saviq and thostr still on holiday?
<dandrader> greyback_, a tiny one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/optionalTestsBuild/+merge/235467
<greyback_> mhall119: saviq is anyway
<cwayne> Cimi: any chance of that card-visual-tweaks branch landing this week?
<dandrader> greyback_, thanks for the quick review!
<greyback_> dandrader: does the job :)
<greyback_> mzanetti: when you get time, I left comment here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/async-dashcommunicator/+merge/235272
<mzanetti> greyback_: I have to keep the dep to AppManager
<mzanetti> hmm... maybe not
<greyback_> mzanetti: why>
<mzanetti> but seems fragile
<mzanetti> greyback_: because if I connect to the interface when the app is suspended, it'll hang unity
<mzanetti> greyback_: so I use AppMan to make sure it is in state running
<greyback_> mzanetti: it should not hang with an async dbus call
<mzanetti> greyback_: no, but the connect
<greyback_> hmm
<greyback_> lemme try something
<mzanetti> ack
<tsdgeos> mhall119: anything we can help you with while Saviq is enjoying his holidays?
<tsdgeos> mterry: what can we do about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1372515 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372515 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Sorry, incorrect passcode" doesn't fit in spanish translation" [Undecided,New]
<mterry> tsdgeos, hrm
<mterry> tsdgeos, make it smaller seems least intrusive -- I don't want to drop the whole pad down to fit a second line
<mterry> tsdgeos, or have translators test their translations and get creative to let them fit...  but we can at least try a technical solution first
<tsdgeos> mterry: you're not going to get translators to test the translations
<mterry> tsdgeos, :)
<tsdgeos> you have to be god to be were a string is
<mterry> tsdgeos, I know, they just do it in LP
<tsdgeos> and even if they wanted
<mterry> tsdgeos, true
<tsdgeos> unless you know how to code and check the code and try to infer where the string is ending
<tsdgeos> sometimes is a huge amount of work
<tsdgeos> not in this case, but
<tsdgeos> mterry: i think having that "shrink my size label" in the SDK would be a great idea actually
<tsdgeos> for cases where not much can be done
<tsdgeos> and you don't really mind if it's 17px or 15px font size
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah... I'm not sure what font metrics info we have available to us to do that in qml, but I'm sure it's possible
<tsdgeos> mterry: we have the implicitWidth
<tsdgeos> oyu can try playing with it
<mterry> tsdgeos, yeah but I don't want to have to set the size, test width, change size, etc.  We'd want to assign size once based on the metrics of the string and width available, right?
<tsdgeos> mterry: yeap, i am not sure there's something like that available
<mterry> :-/
<tsdgeos> tbh i have some code that does that in kde
<mterry> tsdgeos, maybe we can change size fast enough that it doesn't matter -- or just keep the label invisible until we settle
<tsdgeos> and it actually ends up setting sizes and chaging
<tsdgeos> since fonts are not linear
<tsdgeos> in point size vs size
<tsdgeos> it seems to be the only way to do it
<tsdgeos> man qmluitests have gone all crazy :S
 * greyback_ annoyed unity8-autopilot brings in lots of qt4
 * greyback_ eod
<kodiak11> Is there a quick guide on customizing / making the most use of Unity for new users to Unity but obviously not to Linux
<kodiak11> Coming from the XFCE world and attempting to give Unity a fair shake
<dandrader> kodiak11, #ubuntu-desktop is the appropriate channel for that. Here we essentially talk about Unity for phone an tablet
<dandrader> until that new codebase also comes to encompass the desktop as well
<kodiak11> oh snap
<kodiak11> when are you giving me a dang phone???  (US Verizon customer_)
<racarr> Hi guys my new hobby is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webbrowser-app/+bug/1328839
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1328839 in QtMir "The top panel is not restored after toggling full screen off" [High,Confirmed]
<racarr> so first I am trying to figure out, how a Qt app is supposed to escape this fullscreen state...and it seems like
<racarr> platform api is missing a counterpart to
<racarr> ua_ui_window_request_fullscreen
<racarr> e.g. there is no ua_ui_window_leave_fullscreen or ua_ui_window_show_normal or whatever
<racarr> does anyone know otherwise, or know how an app is supposed to leave
<racarr> fullscreen
<yecril71pl> Hello, can I have a non-breaking space under [Shift [Space]]?
<yecril71pl1> Can I have a non-breaking space under [Shift [Space]]?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-23
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: so https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715-checkable-bindings/+merge/234503 can be approved then?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I could not run an instance of that branch to verify it fixing the problem locally here... that's why I did not approve it yet... if you could/want to do that, that's fine
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: what problem did you have running it?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I just got my DSL working again today and am still pulling updates and such...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, only unity8-dash starts via the run.sh script
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: run it on the phone with the contents of http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/6057/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's my second option
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, still I'd also like to get my system back in a working state too :)
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ok, see if you can get it done today, it's one of kevin's priority branches
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I know... read that email too
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: were you taking care of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/234332 ?
<MacSlow> dednick, I managed to get the flight-mode setting to get out of sync again... https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715-checkable-bindings/+merge/234503/comments/576254
<MacSlow> dednick, perhaps there's more to this than just the bindings?
<dednick> MacSlow: so what is out of sync exactly?
<MacSlow> dednick, the system-settings, indicator-icon and indicator-toggle for flight-mode...
<dednick> MacSlow: is the flightmode in settings not the same as flightmode in indicator?
<MacSlow> dednick, correct...
<MacSlow> dednick, the icon is stuck in "flight mode on" (showing the plane-icon) and system-settings flight-mode toggle and indicator-toggle for flight-mode are out-of-sync... they were fine the first ~10 tries I did switching between states
<dednick> stuck?
<MacSlow> dednick, no matter what I set fight-mode to now (indicator or system-settings) the plane-icon stays visible
<dednick> MacSlow: how did you reprodce? toggling in settings or in indicator?
<MacSlow> dednick, both
<MacSlow> dednick, it was fine and solid like the ten first switches... was about to approve it (disregarding the ap-issue)
<dednick> r56 or krillin? hm. why is mine one flashing 48...
<dednick> MacSlow: which image you using?
<dednick> devel-proposed?
<MacSlow> dednick, very likely
<dednick> ok. i guess you were on 46, not 56. i'll take a look
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: maybe you can add to the next silo? https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_gsv_test/+merge/235580 it's a test fixing patch
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ah great, thanks
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: can you give this one a shot? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-greeter-left-edge/+merge/235508
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: I wonder why testShell and testShellWithPin crash in jenkins
<tsdgeos> because they don't have my branch
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/need_schemas_qmluitests/+merge/235252
<tsdgeos> this "my branch"
<mzanetti> aaah
<mzanetti> ok. that one is in the next silo
<mzanetti> will add the other test fixing branches too
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: not sure i understand the bug
<tsdgeos> is it about long vs short swipe
<tsdgeos> ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: there's a video attached
<mzanetti> in the bug report
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> i see now
<tsdgeos> need to unbrick my n4
<tsdgeos> gaaaaaaarg
<tsdgeos> damned thing is stuck in some weird mode
<tsdgeos> guys, don't update your n4
<tsdgeos> image 252 seems to have some weirdness
<tsdgeos> doesn't boot
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, bricked my device too
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, just in time for again-working DSL :)
<tsdgeos> ;)
<MacSlow> still hate vodafone though
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm giving this a try
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed --wipe --bootstrap --developer-mode  --revision=251
<tsdgeos> see if it brings it back
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, missing a = between --channel and devel-proposed
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: that has always worked :D
<tsdgeos> not sure if by change maybe
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: should that be an else if?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: don't think so
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: left edge swipe should show the dash too
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> right
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, question regarding lp:~unity-team/unity8/croppedImageMinimumSourceSize ... can onSourceSizeChanged be interrupted by anything (another size-change)?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yes, and that is why the function guards itself
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, that's what wasn't clear and made me question resizing... but ok then
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: well i'm assigning sourcesize inside the function, that will obviously call onSourceSizeChanged ;)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, is there any quantative test I could do to see the savings of lp:~unity-team/unity8/croppedImageMinimumSourceSize ?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: there is, i don't know how though :D
<tsdgeos> textures in the gpu will be smaller
<tsdgeos> i know you can check that, not sure how tohought
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, ok... I'll try to see if I can find a way to measure that
<MacSlow> damn.... unity8-private from your branch fails to install due to dependency-problems on the device
<MacSlow> aaand I bricked the device :/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, btw... the qml-test Card::test_padding fails for the "No Summary" data-set with lp:~unity-team/unity8/croppedImageMinimum
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do you have the prerequisite?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: do you happen to know which one is the bad package that breaks image 252?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: no i do not :/
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, yes installed that first of course
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: that's weird, it works fine here with the pre-requisite
<tsdgeos> MacSlow|lunch: can you run make tryCard and tell me if you see the mascot?
<greyback> mzanetti: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/252.changes is list of changed packages in 252, lxc-android-config or apparmor would be ones I'd suspect
<mzanetti> greyback: probably... I just figured flashing 251 and then upgrading to silo 6 is working fine. so not a big blocker any more
<facundobatista> Holas
<mzanetti> o/
<seb128> hum
<seb128> I've unity8 frozen on rtm 56
<seb128> what info would be useful?
<seb128> I was swipping between scopes and it started hanging
<seb128> I couldn't interact with the dash but I was still able to right-edge swipe between running softwares
<seb128> but I tried to show the launcher and that got stucked as well and now nothing is working
<seb128> hum, stopping the location service unstucked things (it was using 100%)
<seb128> cpu
<greyback> not good, we must be blocking on dbus traffic
<seb128> traffic or sync call
<seb128> the location service is buggy for me, it's creating issues for others
<seb128> like the camera app hangs for 30s on start in a sync dbus call to the location
<seb128> I wonder if some scope is having the same issue
<seb128> trying to get the location and blocking on a return that never comes
<dednick> anyone know how to fix "Permission denied (publickey)." recieved from device when phablet-shell ?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos,  trying now...
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I've to use lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging with it... lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit doesn't have your scaling_image_provider_respect_one_requested_size_zero merged yet, right?
<cwayne> Cimi: ping
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: right
<Cimi> cwayne, pong
<tsdgeos> Wellark: can we merge https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/connectivity-api/unused_qthread_include ?
<cwayne> Cimi: any eta for the card-visual-tweaks landing?
<Cimi> cwayne, branch is there redy for review
<Cimi> cwayne, but is behind a list of other branches
<mterry> mzanetti, sorry I forgot to comment on the main merge page, but I did this morning, you should be able to see the MP I've proposed for merging into yours
<Wellark> tsdgeos: sure. it will go in on the next landing
<Wellark> when ever that is
<tsdgeos> Wellark: :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> mterry: ok... will review and merge.
<mzanetti> mterry: want a bug for the "pull-in-greeter-from-left"?
<mterry> mzanetti, sure
<mzanetti> mterry: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1372952
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372952 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Can pull in greeter above the lockscreen" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> tsdgeos: hey, blocker I was looking into was that QDBusInterface blocks if the service you're trying to connect to either does not exist, or the process is SIGSTOPed
<tsdgeos> greyback: hmmm
<tsdgeos> greyback: doesn't look like what i had
<greyback> ok
<greyback> just in case
<greyback> but I do think we need to be more careful with dbus connections
<greyback> it's an easy way for something external to make unity8 UI hang
<dandrader> can't seem to find where the whitespace test puts its results...
<Wellark> greyback: hey, do you know if you have any sessions you absolutely must attend at Washington?
<Wellark> because if you do or they pop up later, please let me know
<greyback> Wellark: I've not even looked at the calendar yet:)
<greyback> Wellark: how come?
<Wellark> so that I can make sure they don't overlap with the "unity8 indicators on unity7" session where I absolutely must have on on board :)
<Wellark> *you on board
<greyback> Wellark: understood
<MacSlow> mterry, thanks for the review on https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity-notifications/synchronous-notification/+merge/234476 I've added a clarifying comment too... mind to also top-approve it, if you're happy with it?
<mterry> MacSlow, ah.  I guess in theory you'd have mocks for each component
<mterry> MacSlow, but ok, will top approve
<MacSlow> mterry, thx
<yecril71pl> Hello, the manual pages scope seems not to work at my place.
<yecril71pl> I cannot find anything in this scope.
<yecril71pl> Could you help me with this?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-24
<dednick> anyone noticed the dash search field not opening keyboard on first unity8 load?
<davmor2> dednick leave it and see if it is just slow
<davmor2> dednick: I discovered that maliit has to regenerate apparently
<dednick> larsu: re bug for running i just logged. is "stopped" vs "other" state what i should be using to determine if i should show track info?
<dednick> larsu: just fyi, the phone is always exposing a mpris interface through the media-hub :/
<larsu> dednick: state can be "Playing" or "Paused" (or "Stopped" I think, but most players don't do this anymore)
<larsu> dednick: exposing it all the time might lead to some problems
<larsu> for example, I don't know if the indicator listens to the desktop entry changing
<larsu> which usually isn't an issue...
<larsu> also, it keeps displaying track info until the application has stopped
<larsu> I guess media hub will have to do this manually now (watch the app and remove the currently playing track when it stops)
<dednick> larsu: indeed
<larsu> dednick: feel free to file a bug if that turns out to be an issue
<dednick> davmor2: after about a minute of waiting for keyboard/focus i got bored :/
<greyback> why is network manager insisting on re-connecting to a wifi access point with a weaker signal, when the last AP it connected to has a much stronger signal?!
<Mirv> bregma: I wonder if bug #1310316 could be triaged? it has plenty of affected people, and I also get my 14.04 machine all wonky at least once a month if I use the scaling, because of which I've stopped using the scaling even though I'd need it on the target machine.
<ubot5> bug 1310316 in unity (Ubuntu) "Text scaling factor changing unexpectedly" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1310316
<Mirv> the symptom text-scale-factor getting very weirdly set is correct. it's suddenly set at value like "1.97777777" and such. it's only fixable by dconf-editor.
<facundobatista> Holas
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<mterry> mzanetti, if you have time today, re-looking at my passphrase-ui-tweaks branch would be helpful -- it's now the basis for another u8 branch (lockscreen-fixes-for-wizard) which is necessary for the wizard password redesign
<mzanetti> mterry: ack, I'll do my best
<dednick> davmor2: yo.
<dednick> davmor2: sorry, missed the ping
<dednick> dandrader: ^
<dandrader> dednick, we won't have qmltests for that, do we? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8417961/
<davmor2> dednick: grrrrrrrr waking me up like that ;)
<dandrader> dednick, secondly, is this use case still valid?
<dednick> dandrader: no qmltest for that
<dednick> dandrader: and i haven't head that it's not valid. unless you're talking about the new design
<dednick> dandrader: which is a good point. i have no idea what they've thought of for that :/
<pstolowski> hey, does anyone know what happend to /usr/share/unity/icons (or /usr/share/unity/icons/album_missing.png in particular) on the phone?
<pete-woods> pstolowski: I was asking about this in #ubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-25
<tsdgeos> Mirv: how's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1371472 going? Would you need help with it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371472 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Fix crash in QNetworkAccessCacheBackend::closeDownstreamChannel" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> it's pretty critical for us
<Mirv> tsdgeos: there were a couple of slowdowns like one unit test failing suddenly failing with or without the patch, and gcc 4.9 rebuild requiring many rebuilds to get the symbols correct (without breaking -gles packages..). now I've been running AP tests and I'll hand it off to QA today.
<tsdgeos> Mirv: great, just shout to me if you need any help from us :)
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but feel free to test and report success with https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-020/
<tsdgeos> i will
<Mirv> I need to do one more rebuild of the -gles package to fix version number, but that's not relevant to testing.
<Mirv> thanks!
<tsdgeos> does anyone know where the "Reply", "Send" buttons from indicator-message when you get an sms come from?
<seb128> tsdgeos, unity8/qml/Panel/Indicators/MessageMenuItemFactory.qml I guess
<tsdgeos> seb128: ubuntu-settings-components it seems
<seb128> k
<tsdgeos> a quick grep reveals a scary number of non i18n'ed strings
<seb128> shrug, indeed
<tsdgeos> i'll do a quick M
<tsdgeos> R
<seb128> thanks
<Cimi> tsdgeos, there is indicator-polishing branch with several fixes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i know, can't i18n strings that come from somewhere else though
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ubuntu settings components has an indicator-polishing branch too
<tsdgeos> ah
<Cimi> tsdgeos, be sure to work with that as a base
<seb128> base -> if that's ready to land
<seb128> otherwise we might want to translate what we currently have
<tsdgeos> seems to be approved
<tsdgeos> Cimi: mzanetti: do you know its status?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I approved, but I am not doing landings
<mzanetti> what status?
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> the thing doesn't have a pot
<tsdgeos> Cimi: how are translations for this thing done then?
<Cimi> dammit then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I will ask dednick
<tsdgeos> is the new image good or fails to boot like 252?
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i gave a quick try the ppa you mention and can not reproduce the crash anymore
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ack, thanks for confirming
 * Mirv needs to get a webop increase the PPA size, since I can't upload the final -gles package anymore...
<mzanetti> Cimi: as you assigned yourself to that dash bug, you might want to take this similar one too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1373819
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1373819 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "left edge swipe while in temporary scope causes scope contents to disappear" [Critical,New]
<Cimi> mzanetti, okey
<Cimi> mzanetti, or tsdgeos
<Cimi> tsdgeos, look at that bug ^
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will likely to be gone with new bottom edge_
<Cimi> ?
<mzanetti> I guess we'll still be able to open temporary scopes, now?
<mzanetti> s/now/no/
<tsdgeos> that's a duplicate
<mzanetti> oh
<mzanetti> sorry
<tsdgeos> of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1370064
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370064 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Empty dash when pressing Ubuntu button in launcher while in the overview" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> more or less
<tsdgeos> assign it to me
<mzanetti> :)
<tsdgeos> i'm 99% the cause is the same
<tsdgeos> so fixing one will fix the other
<mzanetti> done
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: and no you can't open temp scopes from the new bottom edge
<tsdgeos> the new bottom edge has all the features gone and lots of new features in
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: will there still be a bottom edge?
<mzanetti> from what Cimi told me yesterday it'll be more like the old scopes scope
<tsdgeos> still on the bottom edge
<mzanetti> ah ok
<tsdgeos> and anyway there's nothing new for rtm
<Cimi> mzanetti, bottom edge will open a list
<tsdgeos> we're going with dash overview for rtm
<tsdgeos> so we have to fix it
<mzanetti> ack
<Cimi> tsdgeos, doing the new bottom edge list is so long?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: seen "Fwd: Unity8 RTM big items estimate" from yesterday?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: are you taking care of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/234332 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am patching it, yes
<tsdgeos> Cimi: coo
<tsdgeos> l
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if you want to review that one :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need to clear up the queue
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we might still be able to do overview as list for RTM maybe
<tsdgeos> Cimi: are the design questions related to serach fixed?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> then how are we going to do it?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I am going to the office
<Cimi> tsdgeos, right now on the bus
<Cimi> tsdgeos, eveything is in the doc? I will chase for answers
<Cimi> tsdgeos, otherwise tell me here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: well we have the meeting at 3, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, as you wish
<Cimi> tsdgeos, letàì's do reviews in the meanwhile then :)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i mean if you can chase answers better
<tsdgeos> and i guess for you the meeting is at 4
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> i'm quite amazed people think Unsubscribe is easier to understand than Uninstall
<tsdgeos> but people is so weird i should not be amazed anymore :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I thought it was moved earlier
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's 3pm for me
<Cimi> tsdgeos, unsubscribe works better for "content provider" / feed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so is 2pm here
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ah that
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i disagree, giving that to "subscribe" i will have to go to the store and click the install button :D
<tsdgeos> but fine, the naming is the least of my concerns
<Cimi> tsdgeos, oh, you're right then
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if to install we have install, it doesn't make sense
<tsdgeos> Cimi: everything's on the doc afaik, yes
<facundobatista> Holas
<mterry> mzanetti, replied to your passphrase-ui-tweaks comment -- that is a bug but not caused by something in u8 code I don't think.  A general SDK/font thing
<mzanetti> mterry: well, check out the pin lockscreen. you can reuse the dots from there
<mzanetti> mterry: it also has some logic to make sure it distributes the dots and doesn't overflow
<mterry> mzanetti, the dots in the PIN lockscreen aren't associated with a TextInput.  I guess I could use an opacity=0 TextInput and float dots above it.  But I'd rather just eventually fix the font issue at its cause
<mzanetti> mterry: I don't see a text input :D
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe this font issue is why the PIN scree just draws rounded rectangles instead of using the actual unicode
<mterry> mzanetti, in PassphraseLockscreen, there's a TextInput
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, I know... but not design-wise
<mterry> mzanetti, right, but we need proper interaction with the OSK.  Is there a clever way of doing that without a TextInput?
<mzanetti> mterry: well, the pin lockscreen bubbles need to be distributed equally, you never could do that with just font
<mzanetti> oh, that's a good point
<mzanetti> hmm, that might be tricky I guess. except making it opacity: 0 and just mirroring the contents of the textfield to dots
<mterry> mzanetti, right, like I said that's an option, but seems like going out of our way to workaround what seems to be a font bug
<mterry> mzanetti, to be fair, the font bug won't be fixed shortly I imagine, so a workaround may be in order
<mterry> mzanetti, just depends how much we hate this look
<mzanetti> mterry: well, I guess also this one should distribute the dots to fill space but not overflow
<mzanetti> so doing it with a regular textfield would become quite tricky too
<mzanetti> mterry: make tryLockscreen, set max length to 20 and see
<mterry> mzanetti, there is already minimal space in between dots, since passphrases tend to be longer.  But yes, we should probably adjust text size to be smaller if user enters a huge passphrase
<mterry> mzanetti, but I was planning on re-using whatever solution we come up with for bug 1372515 for that
<ubot5> bug 1372515 in unity8 (Ubuntu) ""Sorry, incorrect passcode" doesn't fit in spanish translation" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372515
<mzanetti> I see
<mterry> mzanetti, but using rectangle dots would be fine too
<mterry> mzanetti, why don't I spend a few minutes on that and see what happens
<mzanetti> ok
<Mirv> andyrock: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/bamf/lp-1342609/+merge/234343 needs debian/changelog synced from archives (two changelog entries describing no-change rebuilds)
<Mirv> bregma: ^
<bregma> oops, missed that
<bregma> this is one  of the problems with using upstream as a downstream
<mterry> mzanetti, try now, feels alright to me
<mzanetti> mterry: perfect, thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, I'll file a bug against...  ubuntu-ui-toolkit I guess...?  about the non-scaling password character issue
<mzanetti> mterry: hmm... I guess that might be a bug indeed... not sure if it would have worked in this case, but yeah, in other cases this probably is an issue indeed
<mzanetti> mterry: actually. I always had the impression the 4 dots for the fixed password in system settings looked too small
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah we probably want to continue using these dots even if that gets fixed.  But someone else might hit it
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, ping
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Hi
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, sorry to bother you but if I remember well you're maintaining unity 7 and tried to solve some issues with compiz right ?
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Yes, I'm one of a handful of folks who maintain Unity7 & Compiz.  What's up?
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, I think the issue with the hotcorners is still present, if set they go forgotten after a few reboots or logging in/out
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Oh, right, I remember looking at that.  I tried to reproduce, but the hot corners I set have never reset.  I also asked a colleague and he couldn't reproduce, so I'm really not sure why you are afflicted from that.
<mterry> tsdgeos, what was that about pull to refresh?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so what JMulholland said for the pull to refresh was that it should just "reset to 0" that internal timer you guys already have, right?
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, mmm admiteddly I haven't tried in a while but googling I found people were still affected, I'll test today and check again and I'll let you know
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Ok, sorry I can't be much more help, but without being able to reproduce, I can't get too far in fixing it.
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, sure I'll check again and try to collect any info I can if I can reproduce it, if I can't you've done a great job :)
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: lol, if you can't, then, well, um, yeah...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: so well, i think that yes, that's what we have to do, just set internal timer scopes already have to 0, pstolowski is your man for that
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, well, technically you just need to call Scope::refresh()
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: and you handle that?
 * mzanetti tries to figure context
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, no timers etc, he just confused things a bit
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, unrelated, is it likely that the unity shortcuts will stop being hardcoded in the future ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: could it be this was addressed to mterry?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah yeah sorry, mterry ↑↑↑↑
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: I seriously doubt it for Unity7, but you never know.
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> cpulimit -l 10 makes the test fail \o7
<mterry> mzanetti, pstolowski: yeah, I have the refresh() call working already, I'm just stuck with some UI stuff (I've never messed with scopes/dash code before).  Thanks for tip though!  refresh() is nice and simple from my side  :)
<mterry> tsdgeos, ^
<mterry> mzanetti, hah, got name wrong again!  :)
<mterry> mzanetti, you *will* be a part of this conversation  :)
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> mterry, cool, yeah, should be simple for you
<mzanetti> seems so
<dandrader> tsdgeos, are you getting all those failures as well? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8426050/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I recall you were saying about getting the qmltests to pass on CI
<tsdgeos> dandrader: first 3 are not failiures
<tsdgeos> last 2 are fixed in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_gsv_test
<dandrader> tsdgeos, they're xfailures! (whatever that means)
<tsdgeos> test_header_style(Logo+Background) Title image has the wrong source i am not getting
<tsdgeos> dandrader: XFAIL is an expected failure
<tsdgeos> i.e. a pass
<dandrader> tsdgeos, there 3 are proper failures there, not 2
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> that's what i said
<tsdgeos> the last two are fixed by that branch i mention
<tsdgeos> the other one i have never seen
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ah
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean the test_header_style one?
<tsdgeos> yes,
<tsdgeos> [17:08:46] <tsdgeos> test_header_style(Logo+Background) Title image has the wrong source i am not getting
<racarr> greyback: Can you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/platform-api/support-state-changing/+merge/235545 when you get a chance?
<greyback> racarr: sure
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, I just tried, fresh install, I applied the updates, set up the hotcorners, rebooted, not working anymore
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Very, very strange.  I don't know why it stays working on two systems I've tried along with my colleagues system.
<darklight_> :/
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1305438 others are having the same issue
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1305438 in compiz (Ubuntu) "hot corners stop working time to time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Yeah, I know others have the issue, but if I can't reproduce, I'm not sure how to debug.
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, yeah, let me know if there's some info I might give to help
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Are you enabling any other plugins?  Also, which hot corners are being set, ie, *exact* steps that gets you into the lost settings?
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, no other plugins, I set the left top and bottom corners to workspace overview and window spread, I tried with both compizconfig-settings-manager and unity-tweak-tool, it seems to go bad only after a reboot (or at least I haven't been able to trigger it today by logging in/out), disabling and enabling the hotcorners makes them work again for the session
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Also, does disabling "Show live preview in spread" have any effect for you?
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, that I haven't tried
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Ok, well, I thought from your original bug, that is what you set and that is what I did.  However, I haven't done a clean install so there may be some cruft that is keeping this from happening.  Unfortunately, I can't do a clean install at this time.
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, oh btw, it was in another bug report (can't find it right now) but people reported it in 14.10 too
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Yeah, make sense since we haven't touched anything in that area for 14.10.
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, a dirty fix untill it's solved could be to just set a script to setup the hotcorners on login, but I have no clue what it could use
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, is there any way to pass compiz a setting?
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: There is, just like CCSM does.  However, that API is, uh, how should I put it, not very straightforward.  I've looked it over, then just kind of dismissed it.  Also, there *might* be a way to do it via dbus command line.  Maybe Trevinho would know more about that.
<darklight_> Trevinho, ping
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: It's his evening time, so he may not be around.
<darklight_> ChrisTownsend, oh ok, about the api where can I find it ?
<ChrisTownsend> darklight_: Basically looking at the ccsm code in lp:compiz.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-26
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> what's wrong with CI?
<tsdgeos> --   package 'unity-shell-application=3' not found
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: do you know anything about ↑ ?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... migration broken
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: unity-api got released from silo
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: but unit8 hangs in there
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we think its the mesa upgrade
<tsdgeos> so no CI today
<tsdgeos> \o7
<tsdgeos> pete-woods: do you know anything about the apps scope?
<pete-woods> tsdgeos: I think pstolowski knows a bit about it, but mainly you need to speak to people in a Brazilian tz
<pete-woods> so alecu, actually dobey too
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, in standup, will ping you shortly
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what do you need to know about apps scope?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i wanted to change the UI so that instead of Amazon showed something else, to try something
<tsdgeos> in my naivety i thought that editing the .desktop file would be enough
<tsdgeos> but it hasn't done anything. Any idea what needs to happen?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pls provide more info
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what do you mean more info?
<tsdgeos> i want to change the title of the apps scope gives me back to the ui for the amazon app
<tsdgeos> where is the apps scope reading it from?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok, now i understand your problem; let me take a quick look
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok, so wich branches do we ahve to merge to get past the
<tsdgeos> --   package 'unity-shell-application=3' not found
<tsdgeos> problem?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, editing desktop file works for me - ~/.local/share/applications/com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-amazon_webapp-amazon_1.0.10.desktop
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> .local
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: either downgrade libunity-api, or merge: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/real_header_splashscreen/+merge/233286
<tsdgeos> i edited the system one ^_^
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, that's where click packages normally live
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ok i'll merge that one
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: we'll land that once the mess is fixde, no?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah... it got stuck while moving from silo to distro
<tsdgeos> ok
<pete-woods> pstolowski: aren't those desktop files only generated for the needs of the OA integration?
<pete-woods> i.e. we want to stop generating them as soon as OA support some direct integration
<pstolowski> pete-woods, dunno; but that shouldn't matter for click scope, it doesn't hardcode that dir
<pstolowski> pete-woods, if that was your concernt?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: is moveFavoriteTo supposed to work?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> seems like you're probably missing some model updating
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, that's the hope.. i wasn't able to test it (will add a test)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's not updating the scopes cateogries at least
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: err
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it's not updating the scopes overview cateogries results at least
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i can commit my code if you want
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, that will be useful
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: pushed
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks, compiling
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so, what's the best way to get out of this: --   package 'unity-shell-application=3' not found
<tsdgeos> merge one branch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: but that should already be there in my branch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: are you up to date? or is it for another branch?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, nvm, i forgot to pull
<tsdgeos> i have beginMoveRows
<tsdgeos> it's silly you need to do to + (to > from ? 1 : 0) as destination
<paulliu> tsdgeos: For CardCreator.js Can I use things from unity8/qml/Components?
<tsdgeos> paulliu: what do you need?
<paulliu> tsdgeos: For Attributes, I copy almost the same code to Previews directory. Now I'd like to put it to Components.
<paulliu> tsdgeos: But it seems to me that we should not use Components in plugins.
<alecu> tsdgeos: hi! were your questions about the click scope answered?
<greyback> mzanetti: here's a triplet of branches to fix the dash-not-appearing AP bug:
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/upstart-always-sigstop/+merge/236111
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/no-upstart-notification/+merge/236110
<greyback> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/ubuntu-system-settings/sigstop-for-upstart/+merge/236112
<greyback> they're accessible to the team
<greyback> qtmir needs a debian version number bump, and the others updated to depend on that
<greyback> I thought I'd wait until qtmir in silo6 lands before doing that
<mzanetti> greyback: sure. awesome
<mzanetti> greyback: think a timeout of 15 secs is good enough?
<greyback> mzanetti: it is enough on my slowest device
<mzanetti> greyback: if 10 isn't I guess its just a matter of "how loaded is ci" to make it fail with 15
<greyback> mzanetti: prefer a bit more, just in case?
<mzanetti> I tend to, yes
<greyback> the only down-side is that it delays this test more: unity8.shell.tests.test_upstart.UpstartIntegrationTests.test_no_sigstop
<greyback> since it will hang around for 20 seconds to make sure SIGSTOP not emitted
<mzanetti> oh, I see
<mzanetti> oh well... I guess we can adjust it when ci works again
<greyback> I can adjust one without the other. But wanted to keep symmetrical to be fair
<mzanetti> yeah, makes sense
<mzanetti> lets keep it to 15 and see how it goes
<greyback> mzanetti: and ideally, that wait will become less, more more, when we speed up startup :)
<mzanetti> right :D
<tsdgeos> alecu: yes thanks
<alecu> great
<tsdgeos> paulliu: hmmmmm
<tsdgeos> paulliu: i'd say you can use it
<tsdgeos> it's our own plugin after all
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: any reason we shouldn't simply merge those branches to trunk?
<mterry> Are there any reasons that a property defined like "readonly property alias XXX" in a component wouldn't emit onChanged signals that consumers can see?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: we have been talking about that but doesn't seem to solve much
<tsdgeos> ok
<mzanetti> because the ppa's will still use the packages from distro
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: seems there is a fix on its way now though
<mzanetti> testing now
<tsdgeos> awesome
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, so https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/234332 is "done" and needs review?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<dandrader__> mzanetti, so splash screen landed in unity-api but not in qtmir or unity8, causing the current CI problem?
<mzanetti> dandrader__: yeah
<mzanetti> dandrader__: its resolving as we speak.. the issue has been identified and fix is going through the release chain
<tsdgeos> Cimi: doesn't that branch depend on some scope branches? otherwise apps scope looks weird
<Cimi> tsdgeos, was working fine when I tested, screenshot?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ah it's the two line ones
<tsdgeos> wasn't there some discussion about if those had to be left or center aligned?
<tsdgeos> so yeah it's what design says, but looks kind ugly
<tsdgeos> let me try to screenshot it
<Cimi> tsdgeos, talk to alecu
<tsdgeos> alecu: talk!
 * alecu starts talking...
<tsdgeos> alecu: so what's the decision for two line app names, centered or left aligned?
<alecu> tsdgeos: I've always seen them centered in every design: https://sites.google.com/a/canonical.com/unity8dash/scopes/app-scope-home/app-scope-landing-page
<tsdgeos> alecu: but all those are single line
<tsdgeos> ah no
<tsdgeos> they're not
<alecu> tsdgeos: if the dash is going to default to left aligned, then I guess I can fix the installed apps scope to require them centered.
<tsdgeos> alecu: the thing is that the spec says
<tsdgeos> 1 line centered, 2 lines left aligned
<tsdgeos> which is pretty awful tbh
<tsdgeos> screenshot incoming
<tsdgeos> http://i.imgur.com/rDTSHKS.png
<tsdgeos> alecu: do you know who do we have to complain to get this fixed?
<tsdgeos> Gestor de archivos is a punch in the face
<alecu> tsdgeos: agree on "pretty awful"
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: merges incoming \o/
<alecu> tsdgeos: I'll send a mail to design with that screenshot
<tsdgeos> alecu: ok, tx
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: nice :)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I like this critical attitude ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, can we get the title of the app from a preview image gallery widget?
<tsdgeos> i guess we can apss it down or something
<tsdgeos> have to go now
<dandrader__> kgunn, I've released the 5000 lines Kraken: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/touchOwnership/+merge/236152
<tsdgeos> meeting some friends
<tsdgeos> dandrader__: oych
 * tsdgeos runs
<dandrader__> kgunn, Now I need a victim (reviewer) to face it
<kgunn> dandrader__: love the Kraken reference
<dandrader__> A brave hero
<dandrader__> kgunn, it needs a lot of manual testing to ensure there are no serious bugs with it
<kgunn> dandrader__: ok...i might put 2 mir guys on it...
<dandrader__> kgunn, it's all in unity8 though
<kgunn> dandrader__: yeah, for the testing tho....
<kgunn> mmm
<kgunn> probably gonna have to be mzanetti or wait till saviq's back
<mzanetti> lol
<mzanetti> +# DANGER! DANGER! Using Qt's private API!
<dandrader__> mzanetti, we might want to relax the right-edge recognition a bit. it's triggered way too easily.  when I try to tap very close to the right edge most of the time I get a right-edge-drag "hint"
<mzanetti> dandrader__: I tend to agree
<mzanetti> dandrader__: will discuss it in my next design weekly
<dandrader__> mzanetti, with the touchOwnership branch it's more relevant as edge touches that are not recognized as edge drags are forwarded to the app below
<mzanetti> yeah... I was afraid so when I looked at it closely two days ago
<greyback> kgunn: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/platform-api/exposeOrientation-fix-android/+merge/236154 - could you get someone who can build android side to have a quick look at this please?
<greyback> have struggled for hour to get by android bits compiling, giving up
<kgunn> kdub_: do you have the ability to help out greyback ^...building android bits
<kgunn> rsalveti is off
<kgunn> i gotta meet a friend for lunch, bbian
<kgunn> bbiab even
<kdub_> kgunn, sure
<anpok> dandrader|lunch: i with that branch i can get the appliacation spread into a state that vertical swipes are transported the app and not handled by u8
<anpok> so the application is not closed
<anpok> hard to get to that state
<anpok> ah when there are two fingers moving vertically the second one goes to the app
<kdub_> kgunn, so, I some package has to move out of Incoming before my platform-api build will work, so might take more time than normal
<dandrader> anpok, also for such things you have to compare with another device without that touchOwnership branch
<dandrader> anpok, to ensure it's not an existing bug
<dandrader> anpok, I'm checking that now
<anpok> not existing
<anpok> at least didnt happen on other-device with rtm
<anpok> current version still feels better
<anpok> as it reacts to both fingers..
<dandrader> anpok, didn't get that: " current version still feels better as it reacts to both fingers.."
<dandrader> anpok, what do you mean exactly?
 * dandrader needs details
<anpok> ah ..
<anpok> touchOwnership feels better
<anpok> it feels strange if the system only reacts to the movement of one finger.. since you dont immediately see to which one
<dandrader> anpok, you lost me again :-). What use case exactly are you talking about?
<dandrader> anpok, doing a right-edge swipe with two fingers?
<anpok> na vertical swipes
<anpok> or movements
<anpok> in app spread
<dandrader> anpok, ah, that's Qt's Flickable
<dandrader> anpok, ah, in the spread. let me check
<dandrader> anpok, that's a QML MouseArea
<dandrader> anpok, it ignores the second finger
<dandrader> anpok, I get the very same behavior with unity8 trunk and wiht touchOwnership
<dandrader> anpok, that part is not affected by this patch
<dandrader> anpok, this patch influences the use cases where you tap,drag or do any touch gesture very close to the screen left or right edges
<dandrader> anpok, eg: tapping on the left-most keys on the VKB
<anpok> hm why is it so different then?
<dandrader> anpok, like the q(or 1) key
<anpok> my rtm image is maybe too old
<anpok> yeah that i tested
<dandrader> anpok, I'm comparing with utopic-proposed, not rtm
<anpok> worked .. got bored .. so I tried the other stuff
<dandrader> heheheh
<tedg> Anyone know how to confirm that the greeter is using the greeter profiles of the indicators?
<tedg> I think that I have them split out, but it's not working.
<tedg> Even though dbus looks good.
#ubuntu-unity 2014-09-27
<darklight_> I noticed that if I set chrome to use system title bar and borders everything is offset, meaning to press buttons I have to press slightly to the left and there are some small visual artifacts too, this when it's maximized it works fine otherwise
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-21
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Saviq> hey \o
<Saviq> tsdgeos, looks like your makeExitStatus test saved our butts again, Greeter tests fail (I'm looking into it)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: fails?
<tsdgeos> where?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not fails, but never runs
<tsdgeos> i've seen a few "green" qmluitests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fixTestDashFallback/+merge/271630
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> boo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, easy, it's missing LD_LIBRARY_PATH to lightdm
<Saviq> but in any case, the runner could be smarter and actually spit out a failed .xml...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-greeter-tests/+merge/271774 should be green now
 * Saviq runs locally to verify
<Saviq> wonder if we should land autopkgtests too
<tsdgeos> i think i may even have that fix there
 * tsdgeos checks
<tsdgeos> no i don't
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does testSessionBackendTest pass for you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on p ?ure unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wherever
<tsdgeos> let me check
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12513109/
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<tsdgeos> what do you have?
<Saviq> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12513115/
<tsdgeos> :S
<Saviq> I'm on wily
<Saviq> but anyway, if this was a real failure, CI would show it
 * Saviq tries in a chroot
<Saviq> ok passes in chroot
<mzanetti> ltinkl, tsdgeos: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/clazy_run/+merge/271612
<mzanetti> you guys ok with it now?
<mzanetti> shall I reapprove? I don't really mind if we're returning QString() or QStringLiteral()... so... will reapprove whenever you agree on something
<ltinkl> mzanetti, fine with it
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> OMG we not only got qmluitests passing, but also vivid autopilot!
<Saviq> w00t
<ltinkl> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/betterDesktopIndicators/+merge/271455 please :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, two more places where LightDM wasn't IntegratedLightDM in my fix-greeter-tests MP
<tsdgeos> oh
<tsdgeos> but those weren't needed?
<tsdgeos> or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they were, but only in unity8-fake-env
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so not used IRL or during qmluitests, but came up under adt
<tsdgeos> aah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, gah, two more - autopilot this time
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> but autopilot passes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it won't after my previous change
<tsdgeos> oh
<dednick> ltinkl: i added a comment to yours. otherwise is fine. the po update is ok.
<ltinkl> dednick, thx
<tsdgeos> iok,
<tsdgeos> let's leave it at needs review so CI runs then
<Saviq> PASS
<Saviq> adt-run passed, so this looks promising
<tsdgeos> cool
<Saviq> 1105 test cases, wonder where does qmluitests get the 22 additional ones...
<Saviq> dednick, can you please have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ricsipontaz/unity8/fixed-comment-for-translators/+merge/271808
<dednick> Saviq: sure
<dandrader> mzanetti, have you noticed that xvfb tests does not work under wily at least?
<mzanetti> no... haven't noticed that
<dandrader> I get a "env: xvfb-run-NOTFOUND: No such file or directory"
<Saviq> dandrader, sudo apt install xvfb
<dandrader> Saviq, I did
<Saviq> dandrader, remove builddir/CMakeCache.txt
<Saviq> cmake caches things like that unfortunately
<dandrader> I do out of source builds but I got what you mean
 * dandrader tries
<dandrader> Saviq, works now, thanks
<Saviq> nw
<Saviq> I agree this is broken, it should try locating it every time if it cached NOTFOUND
<Saviq> not to mention the time saved by caching this in the first place is questionable
<dandrader> mzanetti, could you please review it when you have the time? https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/shouldNotRotate-lp1476757/+merge/271814
<mzanetti> yes
<dandrader> mzanetti, thanks
<Saviq> dednick, I'll be throwing bug #1475678 your way, ok?
<ubot5> bug 1475678 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Unity8 not informing clients that they are not visible and thus can stop rendering" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1475678
<dednick> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<Saviq> and adt PASS on wily, w00t
<tsdgeos> :)
<tsdgeos> tedg: you'll land the ual-trunk fix, right?
<tedg> tsdgeos: I can
<tsdgeos> the vivid one already landed
<tedg> Yeah, I noticed that, just hadn't looked up the other.
<dandrader> Saviq, ping
<dandrader> kgunn, did you get a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/fixSurfaceFocus-lp1491034/+merge/271040 ?
<dandrader> found it, silo 010
<kgunn> yep, dandrader, it is ok to land still ?
<dandrader> kgunn, sure
<dandrader> kgunn, would it be possible to get a silo for https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitor/+merge/269906 ?
<dandrader> kgunn, to speed up things a bit as gerry is away this week
<kgunn> dandrader: +1 i didn't realize gerry had left that note
<kgunn> Saviq: wanna add that one ^ or should we attempt to land in isolation
<kgunn> i can almost imagine a funeral for silo 0
<Saviq> kgunn, wanted to keep that one small
<Saviq> kgunn, I'm testing it now so should land before you wake up tomorrow, will have a silo for ↑ ready
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn, well, I think we will have to hold the multimonitor branch until gerry returns. https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/multimonitor/+merge/269906/comments/685046
<Saviq> ack
 * guest42315 snappy <3
<mhall119> is citrain silo-000 still used for the latest convergence testing?
<mhall119> it looks like it hasn't been updated in a month
<mhall119> Saviq: kgunn: ^^ ?
<Saviq> mhall119, we're phasing silo 0 out
<mhall119> Saviq: what's the new way to get the bleeding edge work?
<Saviq> mhall119, trunk is bleeding edge, basically, but not yet up to par with silo 0
<Saviq> mhall119, maintaining it proved difficult
<Saviq> we're landing stuff soon
<mhall119> Saviq: landing to all the rc-proposed channels?
<Saviq> mhall119, dual, to vivid overlay and wily
<mhall119> ok, so I just wait for those then
<mhall119> I'm on the latest daily from there, it still crashes when plugging/unplugging HDMI, works if rebooted while plugged in but the display is offset vertically off the screen edge, and doesn't rotate to landscape, is that the expected state of things?
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, working on it
<mhall119> ok, just making sure I wasn't missing something
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-22
 * guest42315 sudo snappy install coffee
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hey, got a sec? need a sounding board
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, last issue with autopkgtests
<Saviq> tsdgeos, paths.h is generated on build, but when testing archive/ppa-built packages, the non-installed paths there are not the same as what you get in the testing environment
<Saviq> e.g. when the packages were built
<Saviq> it was file:///build/unity8-aDQvXH/
<Saviq> but when the tests are ran
<Saviq> it's file:///tmp/adt-run.jl4VOK/build.64t/ for example
<Saviq> basically, our binaries get some random paths baked in
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> no, not right
<tsdgeos> why does this happen?
<tsdgeos> does adt copy the things around?
<Saviq> this actually makes ApplicationWindow test fail under adt-run *if* you don't build the packages at the same time (e.g. what you should do - take the packages as built in the PPA, not build them locally)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, PPA builds the packages, the build path on the builders is /build/foo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then, adt takes those packages as they are, builds just the missing mocks and runs the tests, but the build path is different - /tmp/adt-foo
<tsdgeos> ah so there's two builds
<Saviq> in effect, yes
<Saviq> but even if there were not
<Saviq> the path baked into paths.h on the builders
<Saviq> are invalid as soon as the build is done
<Saviq> at that point paths.h is only useful when running installed
<Saviq> == running unity8 itself
<Saviq> so, short term I could put the graphics from qml/graphics/applicationIcons and qml/Dash/graphics/{phone,tablet} in qrc
<Saviq> they don't belong where they are any more anyway
<Saviq> but that still means paths.h is useless non-installed
<Saviq> (btw this worked for adt-run when you did build packages within adt-run because the build dir was reused)
<Saviq> the real fix would be to runtime-detect our build root
<tsdgeos> yep
<tsdgeos> make it be XDG_SOMETHING
<Saviq> wdym
<Saviq> ?
<tsdgeos> so there's all these XDG_ variables
<tsdgeos> we can just assume our stuff is asumed in XDG_something/path
<tsdgeos> and then set XDG_ accordingly for the tests?
<tsdgeos> not sure how viable that would be
<tsdgeos> how did you plan to detect the root?
<tsdgeos> pwd or something?
<Saviq> we'd need to up from pwd until reached build root
<Saviq> +go
<Saviq> but that sounds nasty
<tsdgeos> would it even work?
<tsdgeos> i mean in paths.h we have
<tsdgeos>         return QString("@CMAKE_BINARY_DIR@/po/locale");
<tsdgeos> and
<tsdgeos>         return QString("@CMAKE_SOURCE_DIR@/qml/");
<Saviq> right
<tsdgeos> how do we find those if we have two build roots?
<tsdgeos> is the source even around?
<Saviq> yeah, source is always around
<Saviq> but if we start requiring some env vars to be set, even more meh
<Saviq> we're not really interested about "previous" CMAKE_BINARY_DIR
<Saviq> because it's invalid
<Saviq> we only care about current paths
<Saviq> I can't shake the feeling that we're either doing something wrong or that someone must've solved this already...
<Saviq> obviously the fact that QML makes relative paths nice and easy doesn't help
<Saviq> because that only works until you start passing paths to C++
 * Saviq tempted to start moving all that stuff to qrc, only reliable way
<Saviq> not that it really solves the issue
<Saviq> on that note, can you use qrc in qml-only files? how do you tell Qt where the resources are?
<Saviq> mzanetti, ideas? (read up to ~10:23 ↑)
 * mzanetti reading
<mzanetti> +1 for runtime detection... /me never liked the paths.h
<mzanetti> now... I don't have the solution obviously
 * mzanetti thinks
<Saviq> the only thing I could think of is putting a special file in project root and go up from $CWD to find it
<Saviq> but that seems meh
<Saviq> we could have paths.h as a library and LD_PRELOAD it... that one seems overkill
<mzanetti> Saviq, well, putting a special file is meh indeed, but why not trying to find the actual files?
<Saviq> mzanetti, as meh as a special file I'd say
<mzanetti> slightly less meh
<mzanetti> not super pretty still, yes
<Saviq> with the added problem that you might want to move or rename the non-special file
<mzanetti> yeah well... the test would catch that pretty fast ;)
<Saviq> sure, but I'd rather be explicit about it
<Saviq> I just feel like this must be a solved problem
<Saviq> can't believe we're the first ones to ancounter it
<Saviq> *encounter
<mzanetti> Saviq, doesn't dpkg export some build_root var or something?
<Saviq> mzanetti, even if, only useful if building a package
<mzanetti> isn't that what we're talking about?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the problem we're facing is running tests
<mzanetti> yes, afaiu it's still dpkg who is building the last mocks and runs the tests, no?
<Saviq> no
<mzanetti> hmm, ok
<Saviq> adt-run
<Saviq> but even so
<mzanetti> I thought that's dpkg-magic
<mzanetti> so, doesn't adt-run export some information about the env?
<Saviq> don't think we should rely on that
<Saviq> because you don't want to have to export this manually when running outside of adt-run
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, default to what we have unless the env var is exported and then use that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, I was thinking that, but still feels like a band-aid
<tsdgeos> seems good to me tbh
<tsdgeos> all these "let's detect where i am" are like this
<Saviq> trueth
<tsdgeos> use some env vars, if not use some paths i got while compiling, if not just try /usr and if not just bail out and go crazy
<Saviq> aargh why does QtC not open CMakeLists.txt files any more but tries to build the project ;(
<Saviq> oh ok, need to open from project pane not filesystem
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, opinion: should we rely on paths coming from paths.h to be /-terminated, or assume they're not?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if we're going to accept envvar, assume not
<tsdgeos> there's nothing more annoying that stuff failing because you have to add / to an envvar
<Saviq> +1
<mzanetti> wfm
<mzanetti> I usually add trailing slashes, but mostly not rely on them being there
<mzanetti> which causes my code to often have // in it... but at least it works
<Saviq> yeah, so assume not it is
<Saviq> oh wow, QtC remembered changes after crashing, kudos ;D
<mzanetti> mterry, can't repro this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1498486
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498486 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Clicking on a 'folded' launcher icon should always result in a launchable icon" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> mterry, for me the clicked icon ends up being completely unfolded
<mzanetti> on krillin that is
<mterry> mzanetti, huh.  I only tested on mako, assumed they had same size in landscape
<mterry> mzanetti, do you have 3 icons not shown in the direction you are testing?
<mzanetti> however, I have seen issues that ListView.flick() doesn't always flick with the same strength
<mzanetti> mterry, yes, I have like 20 icons in the launcher
<mterry> humph
<mzanetti> and trying somewhere in the middle
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe it's mako-specific (like it matters on a pixel level, instead of a grid unit level)
<mzanetti> probably
 * mzanetti searches for a mako device
<mterry> will edit bug to not mention krillin
<mzanetti> mterry, hah... indeed. it flicks like twice as much on mako
<mzanetti> cycles through the whole list :D
<mterry> oh interesting it's so different
<mterry> not the whole list. just like 3 icons...?
<mterry> For me, the nearest-folded icon will bounce between top and bottom when I click on it
<mterry> But always be folded
<dandrader> Saviq, do you know where things like Qt5Gui_PRIVATE_INCLUDE_DIRS come from?
<dandrader> Saviq, ie, what file defines it
<Saviq> dandrader, dpkg -L qtbase5-dev | grep cmake
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> grep PRIVATE -r /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/Qt5Gui
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-23
<a1fa> hello, where are mouse settings stored for unity?
<Saviq> moin
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nice bluetooth
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, with that (once we migrate) we'll actually be green in CI
<Saviq> but
<Saviq> tsdgeos, does testSessionBackend pass for you? and for that matter, am I daft or is testLogin1Capabilities there dumb
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you have tags in lp:~saviq/unity8/wily-skip-bluetooth
<Saviq> tsdgeos, d'oh
<tsdgeos> plz ./strip-tags.py lp:~saviq/unity8/wily-skip-bluetooth
<tsdgeos> Saviq: code not merged upstream yet, is that because we have not migrated yet?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, KDE (hint hint) clogged our armhf autopkgtest queue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and also boottest unreliable, need someone to kick those
<tsdgeos> hmm ok
<tsdgeos> it feels weird to have the .deb available but the code not upstream :D
<Saviq> well, yeah, that's because migration only happens to wily, vivid just publishes in the ppa
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re testSessionBackend ↑, testLogin1Capabilities has a condition to even test anything (dbus iface .isValid()), which seems wrong in the first place
<Saviq> but on top of that
<Saviq> it talks to the real login1 interface afaict
<Saviq> (this test fails for me and failed in migration)
<Saviq> yeah I'm declaring these tests broken
<Saviq> they only pass on jenkins becuase of the isValid()s
<tsdgeos> there's a fire on my street
<tsdgeos> if i disconnect is because i've been told to evacuate
<tsdgeos> but it's like 4 buildings right, so should be ok
<Saviq> yikes
<cimi> :D
<cimi> only if they as you to evacuate? :D
<tsdgeos> well it doesnt' look like at the moment it'll jump to other buildings
<tsdgeos_> internet cut for a minute
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so, yes testSessionBackend passes here locally
<tsdgeos> and the isvalid() returns true to me
<tsdgeos> it doesn't for you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it does, but I can't hibernate
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you mean "in real life"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which shouldn't make the test fail, but does, but regardless, the test should never talk to my real login1 on the system bus
<tsdgeos> agreed
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tsdgeos> it has it's own bus
<tsdgeos> since it's run with dbus-test-runner
<tsdgeos> or at least should have, no?
<Saviq> but that's only session
<Saviq> not system bus
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> makes sense
<tsdgeos> since if not who would be answering those calls :D
<tsdgeos> yeah we need a mock
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> ltinkl, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1498825
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1498825 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "SessionBackend tests unreliable, talk to real system services" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> morning, btw
<duflu> tsdgeos: surfaceItem.surface = null in QML, does that equate to a NULL assignment in the C++ object?
<duflu> It looks like we're leaking because of bad QML logic, maybe. Which is something I've never experienced
<duflu> Also Mir is buggy too
<Saviq> duflu, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/trunk/view/head:/src/modules/Unity/Application/mirsurfaceitem.cpp#L570
<duflu> Saviq: Thanks
<Saviq> duflu, it's the setter that decides what to do with a null passed to it
<duflu> Argh. I was fooled by ::MirSurface != qtmir::MirSurface
<duflu> They're different things
<Saviq> duflu, FWIW null passed from QML is QObject(0x0) in C++
<tsdgeos> duflu: surfaceItem.surface = null means  qtmir::MirSurface.setSurface(nullptr)
<Saviq> ah right, it's cast before it's printed, hence the QObject(0x0) in the log
<Silentlord>  hi how come i don't have com.canonical.Unity.panel, because i have trayicon and it doesn't show and for the google chrome it shows
<tsdgeos> actually i think it's mirsurfaceitem
<tsdgeos> not mirsurface
<tsdgeos>    Q_PROPERTY(unity::shell::application::MirSurfaceInterface* surface READ surface WRITE setSurface NOTIFY surfaceChanged)
<tsdgeos> defines the property and the functions backing it up
<tsdgeos> in /usr/include/unity/shell/application/MirSurfaceItemInterface.h
<tsdgeos> duflu: ↑
<Silentlord> i dont have directory shell
<Silentlord> sry unity dir i dont have
<Silentlord> hi how come i don't have com.canonical.Unity.panel, because i have trayicon and it doesn't show and for the google chrome it shows
<Saviq> Silentlord, where are you looking for this?
<Silentlord> gsettings get
<Saviq> how about 'gsettings list-recursively com.canonical.Unity' ?
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity integrated-menus false
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity double-click-activate true
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity minimize-slow-duration 800
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity minimize-fast-duration 300
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity form-factor 'Automatic'
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity always-show-menus false
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity home-expanded 'Expanded'
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity minimize-count 100
<Silentlord> com.canonical.Unity minimize-speed-threshold 100
<Saviq> Silentlord, use pastebin next time, also, I believe the panel schema is gone these days
<Saviq> it was only systray-whitelist there, and that setting's deprecated
<Silentlord> so why only my trayicon is not showing
<Silentlord> i am using qt
<Saviq> I think the new tray protocol wasn't ported to Qt yet
<Saviq> sil2100, you were looking into this some time in the past ↑?
<Silentlord> no i have just search to try and change the whitelist
<Saviq> Silentlord, the whitelist is deprecated
<Saviq> it was only there temporarily
<Silentlord> so qt applications cannot work with trayicon
<Silentlord> ?
<sil2100> hmmm, my memory is a bit weary
<sil2100> They should, I remember even some recent commits from mitya57 on those
<sil2100> Silentlord: works for me here
<Silentlord> works for on what app?
<sil2100> I have an example Qt app from one of the developers that adds an app indicator to the systray, although I see it's using actually GTK to create the tray menu
<Silentlord> no i am using qsystemtrayicon
<sil2100> Silentlord: on what series are you right now?
<Silentlord> serie?
<Silentlord> series?
<sil2100> Silentlord: vivid? wily? saucy? etc. ;)
<Silentlord> 14.04
<sil2100> Ok, that explains it
<Silentlord> why?
<sil2100> The support for Qt5 systrayicons was added by mitya in wily...
<sil2100> Might be a good thing to backport
<sil2100> Let me look into SRUing it to 14.04 and 15.04
<Silentlord> but i am not using qt5
<Silentlord> i am using 4.6
<Silentlord> 4.6.1 to be exactly
<sil2100> Ah, ok, then it's not my code in that case - but from what I remember in the old appmenu-qt (used for Qt4) systrays weren't really supported
<Silentlord> so in qt5 works fine?
<sil2100> Silentlord: in Qt5 it only works currently for 15.10 IIRC, but I'll try to SRU the change to the previous series
<Silentlord> ok thanks
<dandrader> tsdgeos, had a miserable day yesterday trying to have a working setup with a  qt built by myself
<dandrader> tsdgeos, have you recently built your own qt?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it used to be a breeze when I did it last year. but now it's pretty broken
<dandrader> tsdgeos, by that I mean running apps in a qtbase built with -debug -developer-build
<dandrader> ltinkl, replied to you qtmir/mousePointer comments
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hmmm, qtbase or declarative?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i built declarative this month, base maybe 2 months ago
<dandrader> tsdgeos, both
<tsdgeos> didn't have any specially hard
<tsdgeos> dandrader: but for base make sure you pass all the long list of options we have in debian/rules
<tsdgeos> since otherwise the plugins and stuff won't be found
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what problem do you have?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, qtbase builds fine with  -debug -developer-build if you keep it in the dir where you built it, which is fine until you try to build a qtdeclarative against it
<tsdgeos> sure
<dandrader> tsdgeos, qtdeclarative include paths will be fucked up
<tsdgeos> but then you don't get the include paths
<tsdgeos> correct
<tsdgeos> you can try doing some symlinks
<tsdgeos> it did work for some of the stuff i tried a while back
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but then if I built qtbase with prefix=/usr etc and install it on trunk, its cmake files will miss some things
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so you won't be able to build untiy8 with it, for instance
<tsdgeos> yeah i'd go with the symlinks first probably
<tsdgeos> build with prefix /myhomedir/something
<dandrader> tsdgeos, then I resorted to build the package. then it's stream of endless pain
<tsdgeos> yeah don't do that, that's very painful
<tsdgeos> we can try to figure out what's wrong after the call if you want
<dandrader> tsdgeos, symlinks to workaround the wrong include paths is a good idea
<dandrader> tsdgeos, at first I was manually changing the header files themselves. but gave up because there are way too many of them to fix :)
<Guest2454> uh, webbrowser-app dies with nouveau_pushbuf_data: Asertion `kref' failed. (wily/unity8)
<Guest2454> nouveau: kernel rejected pushbuf: no such file or directory
<dandrader> Guest2454, I think we all here run it in integrated intel graphics
<Guest2454> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12530985/
<Guest2454> dandrader: ah, ok :( this started to happen after the last mesa update 0.11 something
<Guest2454> today
<dandrader> Guest2454, don't think nvidia driver support for mir is in a good shape. might ask in #ubuntu-mir what's the situation
<Guest2454> dandrader: ok, thanks for help :P
<Saviq> yay it migrated
<tsdgeos_> hmmm
<tsdgeos_> bad tags?
<tsdgeos_> yep
<tsdgeos_> cleaning them
<tsdgeos_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12531652/
<Saviq> I think that's my fault
<Saviq> need to nuke my repo, 'cause it thinks those are fine locally
<tsdgeos_> ah you have one of those collocated repos?
<tsdgeos_> may confuse it?
<Saviq> yeah
<Saviq> seb128, is desktop-next preview image/seed a thing still? I seem to recall someone speaking a eulogy to it?
<seb128> Saviq, yes, though it's not actively being worked on/changed
<Saviq> seb128, is that by design? we could have a good addition to it (proper greeter)
<seb128> Saviq, not by design, snappy desktop isn't just a focus atm
<seb128> there is too much to do so need to work in priority order
<seb128> if you want to pick it up feel free
<Saviq> oh there's snappy involved already
<seb128> Saviq, oh, right, yes that image is a snappy based one
<seb128> we replaced the old desktop-next deb based iso by it
<Saviq> josharenson, ↑ so for now that task is moot
<seb128> if you just want to target the unity8 desktop session I guess just add a depends/recommends to unity8-desktop-session-mir
<josharenson> Saviq: ok, thought so
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8-desktop-session
<pstolowski> tsdgeos_, mzanetti hey, i've rebuilt silo 4 with inline music playback and everything is now dual-landable
<mzanetti> pstolowski, nice!
<mzanetti> thanks
<pstolowski> yw
<tsdgeos_> awesomeness
<tsdgeos_> there's so many media-hub & friend silos
<tsdgeos_> that i don't even know anymore with what to test silo 4
<tsdgeos_> silo 47 supposedly
<tsdgeos_> let me see if i can get both of them and then reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1496736
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1496736 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu) "currentSource of Playlist gets set to empty" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<pmcgowan> tsdgeos_, isnt it 55 you want ?
<tsdgeos_> pmcgowan: 47 is what jim said fixes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-media/+bug/1491732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1491732 in media-hub (Ubuntu) "AalMediaPlaylistProvider::mediaCount locked UI over a dbus call" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsdgeos_> i've no idea what 55 does
<tsdgeos_> 55 seems to be more about the mpris indicator
<tsdgeos_> that is not what i really want to test here
<pmcgowan> right ok nm
<tsdgeos_> silo 4 doesn't really work
<tsdgeos_> will talk with pawel tomorrow
 * tsdgeos_ waves
<Saviq> dandrader, hey, can you confirm for me that unity8's dependency on qtmir should be > 0.4.6 now?
<Saviq> >= I mean
 * dandrader checks
<Saviq> or should current unity8 work with qtmir pre-0.4.6 (so pre-multi-surface)?
<dandrader> Saviq, it's >= 0.4.6 indeed
<Saviq> ok so the real problem is that unity-api application is 8
<Saviq> but both qtmir and unity8 still are at 6
 * Saviq notes to make those automagic
<dandrader> Saviq, in debian/control. yeah. The cmake files are updated though
<Saviq> where are they even stored in cmake files?
<dandrader> Saviq, pkg_check_modules(APPLICATION_API REQUIRED unity-shell-application=8)
<dandrader> Saviq, in the root CMake file
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/qtmir/bump-application-api/+merge/272155 and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/bump-application-api/+merge/272156 please
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<Saviq> tx, we really need to make those automagic
<dandrader> yeah
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-24
 * guest42315 they see me rollin' la la la
<Saviq> ltinkl, can you rebase betterDesktopIndicators on Albert's clazy_run branch, there's a conflict between the two
<ltinkl> Saviq, sure
<ltinkl> Saviq, lp:~aacid/unity8/clazy_run ?
<Saviq> ltinkl, yup
<ltinkl> k, on it
<ltinkl> Saviq, done
<Saviq> ltinkl, you also need to repropose the MP with the prerequisite field filled
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/betterDesktopIndicators/+merge/271455/+resubmit
<ltinkl> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/betterDesktopIndicators/+merge/272251
<Saviq> tx
<ltinkl> Saviq, in the fixLogin1Tests branch, I'll add a few more tests to cover also the gnome screensaver interface, ok? I can mock that too
<ltinkl> Saviq, those were missing previously
<Saviq> ltinkl, having browsed through the two commits, two things stood up: maybe use ::invokeMethod to avoid all the if/elses?
<ltinkl> Saviq, right ye... I was trying to add a QFunctionPointer to  QTest::newRow() but this is better :))
<ltinkl> Saviq, and it didn't work anyway
<Saviq> ltinkl, and you need to cover the opposite case as well, with how it's there you test that Can* return just one value, you need to make the mock return all the four expected values (no, na, yes, challenge) and verify the returned value is correct
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> because with how it is today you don't even know what it returned
<Saviq> ltinkl, ah and also, maybe use dbus-test-runner's task management capabilities instead of spawning it in the test? although that I'm not hung up on
<ltinkl> Saviq, that I tried and the test runner refuses the python mock to connect to it
<Saviq> ltinkl, d'oh, just noticed --bus-type in dbus-test-runner's help ;)
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye I know that one, tried
<Saviq> ok we'll need to revisit our usage of it then
<ltinkl> Saviq, about the repetitive test with different values, do you think that's necessary? I'm currently testing if the return value from our DUSS service actually matches the one returned by logind
<Saviq> ltinkl, but you don't test what happens if logind returns something different
<ltinkl> Saviq, so it's also covering the "no" and "na" cases, the left side is boolean
<ltinkl> Saviq, hm
<Saviq> ltinkl, what I mean
<Saviq> ltinkl, is that during the test, it only returns one value, that you don't even know
<Saviq> ltinkl, you need to make the mock return all cases to the call made by DUSS
<Saviq> and verify the other end is correct
<Saviq> ltinkl, btw,
<Saviq> dbus-test-runner --task python --ignore-return --parameter -m --parameter dbusmock --parameter org.freedesktop.login1 --parameter /org/freedesktop/login1 --parameter org.freedesktop.login1.Manager --task builddir/tests/plugins/Unity/Session/sessionbackendtestExec --wait-for org.freedesktop.login1
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye but the code expects "yes" or "challenge" so if anything else comes our way, false is returned
<Saviq> dednick, standup?
<ltinkl> Saviq, cool cmd line, that works for me, thanks :)
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, are you ok if i propose debian/post{inst,rm} for unity8 similar to the ones shown in the description of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-shell/+bug/1389257 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1389257 in unity-scopes-shell (Ubuntu) "Getting package versions via dpkg-query on startup is very expensive" [High,In progress]
<ltinkl> Saviq, here are the builtin templates that we might want to use throughout our tests: https://github.com/martinpitt/python-dbusmock/tree/master/dbusmock/templates
<mzanetti> pstolowski, sounds reasonable
<mzanetti> pstolowski, isn't there anothe method to get the version at runtime?
<mzanetti> it does seem a bit of a hack with those files
<cimi> mzanetti, hey ho, welcome back
<mzanetti> hi cimi ;)
<cimi> mzanetti, just a quick thing, was talking to pstolowski about adding a property also for the content type
<cimi> mzanetti, I cannot detect the content type from the dash for remote url
<mzanetti> hmm... I see
<mzanetti> cimi, actually... no
<mzanetti> if it's a remote, contenttype is ContentTyle.Link
<cimi> mzanetti, what about is a remote mp3 stream?
<cimi> mzanetti, or a remote picture?
<mzanetti> still a link, no?
<mzanetti> if you set it to ContentType.Picutre, contenthub will expect a file
<cimi> :/
<mzanetti> and it wants to copy/hardlink the file
<cimi> mzanetti, so if I want to stream a mp3?
<Saviq> ltinkl, oh cool so there's a logind template already
<cimi> mzanetti, and open with the streamer
<mzanetti> cimi, well, the music app should support receiving contentTyle.Link
<mzanetti> and then just start playing it
<Saviq> ltinkl, so with something like
<Saviq> dbus-test-runner --bus-type=both --task python --parameter -m --parameter dbusmock --parameter -t --parameter logind --ignore-return --task builddir/tests/plugins/Unity/Session/sessionbackendtestExec --wait-for org.freedesktop.login1
<Saviq> ltinkl, that actually makes the trunk test pass for me
<cimi> mzanetti, :/
<cimi> mzanetti, partly convinced
<Saviq> now you only need to control the mock to return the right values
<mzanetti> cimi, I just asked ken:
<mzanetti> <mzanetti> kenvandine, hey, if we want to share a remote music stream, that's ContentType.Link, right? Not Music
<mzanetti> <kenvandine> yeah
<Saviq> that sounds wrong
<mzanetti> the thing is, when you share something !Link and !Text, ContentHub will want to manage the file
<mzanetti> copy it into the target app's folders etc
<Saviq> well, sure, but that's wrong
<pstolowski> mzanetti, we were using dpkg-query before, but that's expensive (thus the bug report). another way would be to use a native apt api i guess... but that sounds like too much for what we need
<mzanetti> mhm
<Saviq> you want to share music, whether it's a local or remote file is a different question?
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i'm also exploring the idea of abandoning the idea of collecting versions completely, and only send /etc/ubuntu-build number to smart scopes proxy
<Saviq> mzanetti, OTOH, what if the target app can't do network... you could say content hub might need to download it first... which in a case of a stream might be problematic ;P
<mzanetti> Saviq, right... I agree, I guess... but that's kinda out of scope for cimi's task :)
<Saviq> true
<mzanetti> Saviq, would require 2 props
<Saviq> mzanetti, +1
<mzanetti> pstolowski, I'm not really opposing it.... but I find it quite the opposite of an elegant solution
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i know. but that was suggested by apt guru
<pstolowski> if that helps you swallow it ;)
<Saviq> yikes
<mzanetti> pstolowski, that'd be my favorite... not exactly sure why you need the unity version number... but if we could get rid of that reverse-dep it'd be best IMO
<pstolowski> mzanetti, reverse-dep? what do you mean?
<mzanetti> pstolowski, that's the wrong word, I know...
<pstolowski> mzanetti, we're currently collecting version numbers of scopes api, shell plugin and unity8 and send them with queries to smart scopes server. this was meant to help them implement workarounds for old clients etc.
<mzanetti> I see
<pstolowski> mzanetti, i'm disccusing with them abandoning it and only send build number
<mzanetti> pstolowski, ok, cool. if you can't manage to get there, feel free to add the proposed solution from the bug report... I won't block it
<pstolowski> mzanetti, k, thanks
<pstolowski> cimi, sorry, i had to read the backlog
<pstolowski> cimi, what mzanetti says sounds reasonable, in that case content type doesn't make sense?
<mzanetti> nope... doesn't make sense... well, for local content we need to figure the contentType... but giving remote uri's to content-hub and setting something else than ContentType.Link will break it
<mzanetti> in its current incarnation at least
<mzanetti> I also agree that this is not ideal
<Saviq> pstolowski, don't smart scopes go away anyway? ;P
<pstolowski> cimi, i think it would still make sense to make this sharable a dict, e.g. 'share': {'uri': ..} in case we need to add something in near future
<pstolowski> Saviq, kind of... they are in maintenance mode only, no new remote scopes anymore, therefore my suggestion to drop these version numbers completely if they ack it. but i think we will need to live with these scopes for a while still...
<cimi> pstolowski, ok
#ubuntu-unity 2015-09-25
<duflu> tsdgeos: That setSurface(null) from the QML code... does that actually execute in the rendering thread or not?
<duflu> mzanetti, ^ ?
<mzanetti> duflu, yes
<duflu> mzanetti: Damn. You sure?
<duflu> :)
<mzanetti> duflu, yes... I don't think there's any multithreading happening when inside QML
<mzanetti> duflu, communication between QML and C++ is happening through method invokations which Qt automatically decouples thread-wise
<tsdgeos> duflu: is the rendering thread the main thread?
<duflu> tsdgeos: I have no idea. I thought it was not...
<tsdgeos> in qt quick sense no
<duflu> tsdgeos: No?... http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-visualcanvas-scenegraph.html#threaded-render-loop-threaded
<tsdgeos> no idea if some mir nomenclature is slipping in or not
<tsdgeos> since i've no idea about mir :D
<tsdgeos> duflu: so no, setSurface will be executed in the main thread, not in the rendering thread
<tsdgeos> there's very few things that run in the render thread
<tsdgeos> at least that we can touch
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ↑↑↑↑↑
<mzanetti> ermm... ok
<mzanetti> sorry..
<mzanetti> right... with mir we're probably talking of different rendering threads...
<tsdgeos> i guess you mixed up the rendering thread and main thread names?
<tsdgeos> yeah E_TOO_MANY_THREADS :D
<mzanetti> to me the main thread is the rendering thread :D
<mzanetti> as it's the one where qt does the ui stuff
<tsdgeos> yeah, not in quick
<tsdgeos> there's a separate thread that does almost everything rendering wise
<dandrader> Saviq, now that mir 0.16 is out, can we get a silo with the mousePointer branches?
<Saviq> dandrader, I've already a silo for unity8 and qtmir, are mousePointer branches ready to land?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, the only thing holding them back was a mir bug and its fix came in mir 0.16
<Saviq> dandrader, ok then, can you please let me know the MP links, I'll add to the silo and rebuild
<dandrader> Saviq, altough gerry left for holidays before being able to top approve them all because of this
<dandrader> Saviq, sure. just a sec
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/mousePointer/+merge/271608
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-api/mousePointer/+merge/271620
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/mousePointer/+merge/272027
<Saviq> dandrader, update debian/control to say unity-application-9 where applicable
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll drop the bump-application-api branches then
<ltinkl> dandrader, hi, is there a branch that makes qtmir compile against mir 0.16?
<dandrader> ltinkl, yes and it should have landed in trunk
<ltinkl> dandrader, mir::events::make_event bails out due to deprecation warnings
<ltinkl> dandrader, I branched trunk a few moments ago and it still fails to build
<ltinkl> dandrader, mirbuffersgtexture.cpp also fails to compile (missing gl_bind_to_texture)
<dandrader> ltinkl, revision 378 ("Port gl_bind_to_texture to the new TextureSource interface. Update for Mir 0.16 release.")
<dandrader> ltinkl, that's the one
<ltinkl> dandrader, hmm
<dandrader> ltinkl, it does update mir::events::make_event usage
 * ltinkl tries a merge
<Saviq> ltinkl, it only landed an hour ago or so
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah right, that explains it
<dandrader> Saviq, they already do that (unity-shell-application=9)
<Saviq> dandrader, debian/control don't
<Saviq> dandrader, not for unity8
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, checked CMakeLists.txt only
<Saviq> which is really the less important bit ;)
<mterry> ltinkl, heyo!  you busy?  I'm wondering about the error I emailed you about
<ltinkl> mterry, fixed, and rebuilt the silo
<dandrader> Saviq, it's not!!
<mterry> oh really?  sweet, thanks!
<Saviq> dandrader, for us it is
<ltinkl> mterry, didn't you get my email about it?
<dandrader> Saviq, you can't compile if there's a  missmatch in the CMake file
<Saviq> dandrader, exactly
<mterry> ltinkl, I didn't notice it...  let me double check
<Saviq> dandrader, so you'll know there's a problem soon enough
<dandrader> Saviq, so the cmake is the most important bit
<mterry> ltinkl, no...  and not in spam either  :)
<ltinkl> mterry, weird, it's in my "sent" folder, nvm :)
<Saviq> dandrader, I disagree, because it's obvious when there's a problem there
<Saviq> dandrader, dependencies only show up as problematic in specific conditions
<Saviq> on top of that, Ubuntu is our only release target for now
<dandrader> Saviq, as a developer building the code, that's pretty effective/important. but anyway...
<mterry> ltinkl, huh.  now I wonder what else I'm missing  :)
<Saviq> dandrader, that's because you're never building the packages ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, I do
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, building packages is so boring
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> Saviq, so you mean "s/unity-application-impl-6/unity-application-impl-9" in debian/control of qtmir and unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, fixing boottests is even more boring
<Saviq> dandrader, yes
<ltinkl> dandrader, package 'mir-renderer-gl-dev>=0.16' not found
<ltinkl> dandrader, what am I missing? :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, that's a new package
<Saviq> ltinkl, sudo apt-get build-dep qtmir
<dandrader> ltinkl, mir-renderer-gl-dev version 0.16
<dandrader> :)
<ltinkl> obviously :)
<ltinkl> Saviq, build-dep didn't find anything new to install
<ltinkl> that's a broken dep imo
<dandrader> Saviq, done
<Saviq> ltinkl, or you didn't update your apt
<ltinkl> Saviq, I did
<Saviq> ltinkl, apt-cache showsrc qtmir
<dandrader> ltinkl, "sudo apt-get install mir-renderer-gl-dev"?
<Saviq> check Build-Depends
<ltinkl> dandrader, ye that works ofc
<Saviq> dandrader, don't ;)
<ltinkl> too late :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, anyway, wfm
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, "FIXME: Get this out of unity-api"? why do we put it there in the first place?
<dandrader> Saviq, because we dont have a "libqtmir-dev"
<dandrader> Saviq, we are using unity-api for that instead
<dandrader> Saviq, but first we have to move Application and ApplicationManager out of qtmir
<Saviq> dandrader, qtmir bit has no ACK from anyone, but has a NeedsFixing form ltinkl, not ready to land in my book, is it... should it wait until Monday?
<dandrader> Saviq, as I said, gerry left before being able to give the final ack. could you put it in a silo at least? I'm sure gerry will be happy to bless it on Monday
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, separate silo then
<dandrader> could you mir-renderer-gl-dev\ltinkl
<dandrader> bleh!
<Saviq> ;d
<dandrader> ltinkl, could you update your mousePointer comment please?
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, on the implementation side, so we're drawing and compositing the cursor ourselves? so no hardware layer for it?
<dandrader> Saviq, right
<ltinkl> dandrader, sure
<Saviq> shame :/, we need to think of using HWC asap
<dandrader> Saviq, don't find it so crucial. if your compositor is stuttering, having a fluid mouse hovering over the mess won't save you anyway.
<ltinkl> Saviq, dandrader: comment on qtmir/mousePointer updated
<Saviq> dandrader, maybe it'd stop stuttering if you composited the cursor in HWC ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, but also, battery life, all kinds of things
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, I'm not advocating *against* it
<Saviq> I just mean we degraded in that sense
<Saviq> because it was hwc'd when u-s-c was drawing it
<Saviq> dandrader, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-015
<Saviq> building unity-api first
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks
<dandrader> ltinkl, you can open cursor files with gimp, btw. it's pretty nice
<ltinkl> dandrader, ye I did try, it's fine; I just got scared by the xterm cursor name initially :)
<dandrader> ltinkl, yes, it's misleading
<dandrader> ltinkl, "sudo apt-get build-dep qtmir" did bring the new mir-renderer-gl-dev dependency. but I'm on wily
<ltinkl> dandrader, not on vivid
<dandrader> ltinkl, I think the overlay ppa in vivid doesn't include source packages or something, so you don't get updated build-deps info from it
<dandrader> ltinkl, I've seem this kind of issue before in vivid+overlay
<dandrader> ltinkl, can't trust build-dep too much there
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, unity8 failed to build in the silo, please have a look https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218825620/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.unity8_8.11%2B15.10.20150925-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<Saviq> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/420
<Saviq> o/
<dandrader> Saviq, fixed. I had it fixed before but it must have been lost in some local branch...
<dandrader> kgunn, do you have the permissions to trigger a rebuild of unity8 in silo 015? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/420
<dandrader> kgunn, just pushed a fix for it
<kgunn> dandrader: lemme ee
<kgunn> dandrader: weird that you don't ?
<dandrader> kgunn, I don't have landing rights
<kgunn> dandrader: ok, just kicked
<dandrader> kgunn, thanks
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-26
<vigo> hi all!
<vigo> anyone getting a blank screen in apps scope on unity8?
<duflu> vigo: Yes and then no. That was fixed about a week ago. Make sure you have Mesa 12.0.3 installed
<vigo> duflu, hi! last friday it was working :S I just update && upgrade this morning
<vigo> and then appeared blank
<vigo> how could I check mesa version¿
<duflu> vigo: Just updating is fine. Ubuntu 12.10?
<duflu> vigo: Ubuntu 16.10 or 16.04?
<vigo> xenial + stable overlay
<duflu> vigo: Must be a problem in the stable overlay because yakkety is working. Please report a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8-desktop-session/+filebug
<vigo> ok I'll update again if it is still the same I'll report
<duflu> Or even: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+filebug
<vigo> I also noticed that music player does not work when opening from music scope for example :\ so maybe isn't only the apps scope
<duflu> If you want to use the latest Unity8 it might be a better idea to install 16.10
<duflu> Unless you need long term support
<duflu> Although LTS and trying the latest Unity8 are kind of incompatible ideas... it should still work
<vigo> It worked on yakkety last friday, but we were told to use xenial+overlay so :\
<vigo> I'll file the bug and try also with yakketi to confirm :), thank you
<Mirv> Unity8 in yakkety had some autopkgtest failure regarding dependencies, but a retry seems to be running now ok so far. stuck in -proposed until passess.
<sil2100> Hey guys! Anyone looking at the autopkgtest dep-failures from unity8 in yakkety-proposed?
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/yakkety/update_excuses.html#unity8
<duflu> sil2100: Wait for western Europe :)
<duflu> sil2100: Hey can you help push this little one along?  https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1607240/+merge/301606
<sil2100> duflu: hey! I guess it would be best to poke someone from the u-s-s team
 * duflu looks that up
<om26er> Hi! Its a little difficult to understand the changes that went into latest Unity8, so I am looking for an answer to "Whats new".
<davmor2> om26er: look at the trello ticket
<dandrader> greyback, how have you guys been working today without launchpad?
<dandrader> silo has landed but I cannot pull it!
<greyback> dandrader: did it land? It hadn't landed 3 hours ago anyway (last time I tried to pull)
<dandrader> greyback, I got like a trillion e-mails about landed MPs
<greyback> yeah? Hmm
<greyback> ah yes, 20 mins
<greyback> ago
<greyback> well I'm just working based on local branches, hoping for the best
<ltinkl> greyback, dandrader: yeah it landed but LP is down again (2nd time today)
<om26er> davmor2, link please :)
<mzanetti_> @unity: standup (cc andyrock)
<ltinkl> mzanetti_, mumble down as well
<mzanetti_> works for me
<mzanetti_> and some others
<dednick> not for me
<ltinkl> not here either
<mzanetti_> hmm
<mzanetti_> weird
<mterry> not for me
<josharenson> unity8 hangout? I'm the only one there?
<mzanetti_> hmm... hangout not working for me :D
<mzanetti_> gets me an error last thing before actually joining
<josharenson> It says I'm in it, but nobody else it...
<ltinkl> josharenson, you're the lucky one then, can't connect :)
<mterry> LP is down too?
<mzanetti_> crap... just saw I need to attend another meeting
<ltinkl> mterry, yeah, basically everything atm
<dandrader> mumble also down
<mzanetti_> dandrader, weirdly it worked for some of us
<dandrader> let's do google hangout
<josharenson> ltinkl: yeah mumble and hangouts were fine, but unfortunately lp and irc are down (as expected)
<ltinkl> dandrader, josharenson: nothing works for me
<dandrader> https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/unity8-team
<dandrader> @unity ^^
<Trevinho> can't join :o
<mzanetti_> Trevinho, no hangout?
<Trevinho> mzanetti_: yeah, but it doesn't log in now
<Trevinho> 503 from login ubuntu...
<dandrader> Trevinho, log with your canonical account
<Trevinho> dandrader: that's the thing
<Trevinho> I can't
<Trevinho> 503 Service Unavailable
<dandrader> oh man
<Trevinho> give me a sec, let me see if firefox has already it
<mzanetti_> in terms of amount of emails, best day ever!
<mterry> LP is back up
<mterry> Oh that was a lie
<davmor2> guys I have kvm set to 1080p however unity8 is at a much lower resolution is there a way to change this?
<mterry> tedg: heyo about your icon-basepath patch...
<mterry> tedg: legacy apps check UBUNTU_APP_LAUNCH_LEGACY_ROOT, but I don't see that set anyway
<mterry> anywhere
<mterry> tedg: shouldn't they also look at $SNAP?
<tedg> mterry: Yes, I hadn't landed it yet, so I hadn't put it into the snap. My goal was to set those in the environment script based on SNAP.
<tedg> mterry: It felt weird to encode SNAP into the library...
<mterry> tedg: I see...
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-27
<zzarr> hello! how is Unity 8 comming along?
<zzarr> will it be ready for use when 16.10 is released?
<davmor2> zzarr: It will be ready but I don't believe it you would want to use it daily as such
<bregma> zzarr, that Unity 8 does not yet appear in daily images is a matter of paperwork:  a number of dependency packages are still going through security reviews and the Main Inclusion Request process required to get into "main" prior to inclusion in the distribution image
<bregma> it's a manual process that takes effort
<bregma> so any rumours you have heard in social media are still just rumours
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<zzarr> I haven't locked at any daily build
<zzarr> I will start using unity8 as soon as possible, and that means when java/opengl games work (through X or native)
<zzarr> and Ubuntu SDK too
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> i've managed to get unity7 launcher to get stuck open
<davmor2> tsdgeos: I thought unity7's did stay open it's unity8's that disappears :)
<tsdgeos> davmor2: depends how you configure it
<tsdgeos> i've it configured to hide
<zzarr> does Unity 8 have support for multi-window applications now?
<attente> does unity 8 look at the X-Ubuntu-Touch desktop file flag any more? how do you modify a desktop file to show in the u8 app scope?
<mterry> tedg: so I'm testing the ual and unity8 patches in a u8 snap
<mterry> tedg: I've got your install-root patch and its pre-req
<tedg> Sweet!
<mterry> tedg: apps still don't launch -- somewhere inside upstart seemingly.  UAL seems to dbus call into upstart and get back a JobFailed message
<mterry> tedg: but the job doesn't actually get into the job (I added prints to the job file)
<mterry> So upstart is bailing somewhere
<mterry> tedg: I'm still digging, don't really have a question necessarily, unless you have guesses
<mterry> tedg: but I can confirm I have icons in the launcher at least  :)
<tedg> mterry: So usually when things "just bail" it is cgmanager or apparmor. As those checks happen earlier than most of the stuff we think of as the app.
<tedg> mterry: You might just take out the cgroup line in the upstart jobs.
<tedg> mterry: You can take out the apparmor one too
<tedg> mterry: Generally that means we can't close apps, but get them started before worrying about that :-)
<mterry> ah good tip, thanks
<mterry> tedg: UAL is a bit noisy -- when testing if an appid is a snap (which happens often), it will spit out "Unable to get snap information for '': Status code is 404"
<mterry> tedg: but your trick worked... I've gotten further, still not working yet, but further
<tedg> mterry: I've got a branch up to fix that :-)
<mterry> cool
<jarlath_> Unity 8 locks up my desktop completely (even CAPS LOCK) within minutes of logging in. I suspect Mir/Intel Sandybridge, but is anyone else getting this?
<oSoMoN> dandrader|afk, kgunn mentioned you would be a good candidate to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/1623861.window-focus/+merge/306318 . I’m very interested in getting this one landed together with the multiple-window support in webbrowser-app, but of course I’d need your ack that the code is good first
<oSoMoN> any chance you can give it a look soon-ish?
<dandrader> oSoMoN, kgunn, on it
<kgunn> dandrader: thanks so much
<oSoMoN> dandrader, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-28
<oSoMoN> dednick, good morning! have you seen dandrader’s review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/1623861.window-focus/+merge/306318 ? I’m interested in landing this branch as part of the browser multiple-windows silo, and would appreciate if you could address the minor comments so he can approve the MR
<dednick> oSoMoN: ack. will address now
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<dednick> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> dednick, cheers
<dandrader> dednick, ping
<dednick> dandrader: yup?
<dandrader> dednick, the comment you added back wasn't the one I mentioned. :)   although good to have that too
<dednick> strange. i searched it...
<dednick> oh right
<dednick> k
<dednick> dandrader: done
<dandrader> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/1623861.window-focus/+merge/306318/comments/794721
<dednick> dandrader: removed.
<dandrader> greyback, we need a silo for all the approved qtubuntu  changes. they're piling up and risking conlifct with each other
<dandrader> @unity is there a new silo going on already?
<mzanetti> no, there isn't
<greyback> dandrader: ack
<greyback> dednick: hey, I'm gonna restart reviewing this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/menuTheme/+merge/296997 - that ok?
<dednick> greyback: yes please!
<dednick> greyback: i'm going to start putting a silo together for all the menu bits
<greyback> dednick: ok, then I'll add a few extra qtubuntu bits into that silo
<greyback> dednick: hey, lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/menus has lots of conflicts with trunk, can you update it please
<dednick> greyback: yeah, i'm busy doing that
<greyback> nice, thanks
<dednick> greyback: done
<greyback> thanks
<ventrical> can anyone please tell me the current state of development of unity8 ?
<ventrical> at the moment after downloading the current .iso it seems to have deprecated. Are there some big probems with it?
<ventrical> i am running yakkety amd64 ubujt-desktop with unity8/libertine installed
<ventrical> ubuntu-desktop
<ventrical> BUMP  I am just inquiring about the current state of unity8 in this development cycle.  It appears to have deprecated after the most recent Beta 1 release of yakkety amd64 ubuntu desktop. I would like to know if thi sstate will persisit so that I may use resources to test elsewhere.Thanks and kind regards..
<JanC> ventrical: what do you mean by "deprecated"?
<ventrical> all the scopes are mostly gone, libertine scope .. gone .. and then freeze ups eh..
<ventrical> no apps store
<ventrical> it has become worse than it was say... 6 weeks ago..
<ventrical> ok... I gotta go...
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-29
<ventrical> goodmorning all
<ventrical> any news on the state of unity8 desktop?
<RAOF> You can boot it?
<ventrical> yeahh .. from yakkety .. but it freezes up , no apps store .. on and on..
<RAOF> Oh, it doesn't freeze for me.
<RAOF> But yeah, lack of app store does make it a *little* bit useless ;)
<ventrical> are you using ppa?
<RAOF> No, yakkety.
<ventrical> yakkety without ppa
<RAOF> Yup.
<ventrical> so you have libertine working?
<RAOF> Ish.
<RAOF> The scope installed, and I could manually futz with libertine containers.
<RAOF> But the libertine app is... in the app store :)
<ventrical> I have 5 installs and they are all broken now after updating
 * duflu checks U8
<ventrical> just go here and read this thread    https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2338477&p=13550980#post13550980
<duflu> ventrical: Don't be afraid to go straight to the source. You will get in contact with Unity8 developers without hours:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+filebug
<duflu> *within hours* :)
<ventrical> I aready have been in contact with sabdfl and others .. but they no longer reply to queries about unity8
<duflu> ventrical: That's not entirely surprising. sabdfl is busy and has a lot to do. You should log a bug formally above
<duflu> So that the people who can fix it will be informed ASAP
<ventrical> I have already logged several bugs on unity8.libertine. There has been a lot of action and fix releases but unity8 keeps deprecating with each update.
<duflu> ventrical: If not already please ensure your bug reports have unity8 tasks. Probably the biggest problem we face in delays fixing bugs is incorrectly reported bugs never finding their way to the right team
<ventrical> I kno wMArk is busy .. but I just want to know if they are going to scrap unity8 this cycle because Ubuntu Development Version Testing  is wasitng time testing a non working desktop
<ventrical> I am not complaining about bug fixes or launchpad .. I just wnat to know why  unity8 is deprecating this late in the cycle.
<duflu> U8 is not going to be default, but very unlikely to be scrapped. Regressions are usually not too difficult to track down and almost always not Unity8's fault. Usually the problems are lower level distro issues
<duflu> ventrical: I agree with your frustration. It's good to be angry, if we are angry in the right direction...
<ventrical> Yes.. I understand that unity8 will not be default
<duflu> ventrical: Can you post the links to your bug reports -- I will push them to the right teams
<ventrical> well of course I am just trying to look out for the interest for my team as team admin.  as far as unity8 is going it is failing and so the failure relects on me .. and perhaps I should apss on the team captainship to someone more capable.
<ventrical> all the bug reports I have files have been fixed or fixes commited.
<ventrical> my basic complaint is that I just need to know  if unity8 will be working in a usable state as it was about 7 weeks ago. As it stands now it is a non working desktop and so I want to advise the development version testing team to take up other tasks in testing other flavours
<duflu> ventrical: From what I've seen part of the problem is that the developers have been suggested to use xenial and the overlay PPA. So our own developers are not noticing when yakkety stops working
 * duflu finds one related bug report and creates another
<ventrical> as I have said I have 5 working installs .. some ppa , some non ppa . some xenial , other yakkety. using the ppa this late in the cycle is not what we want to test I am writing a report at launchpad atm
<duflu> OK, pick a bug (depends on if you have Libertine and what you do/don't see):
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1627759
<duflu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1628805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1627759 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Blank app scope" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628805 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps Scope: No app store button" [High,New]
<ventrical> <duflu> ok.. I'll check one of my xenial installs
<duflu> Boo
 * duflu just noticed three whole continents missing in the Browser icon
<duflu> I admit it boggles my mind how we continue to push changes to an immenent release so late, so consistently every cycle
 * duflu would prefer just longer/fewer cycles
<ventrical> <duflu>  thans for those launchpad links .. yes .. that is exactly what is happening .. so I guess they are being worked on
<duflu> ventrical: Yeah one in progress. The other one I now own so will be notified of whenever something happens
<ventrical> I filed a complaint ....   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1628807
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628807 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "why is unity8 broken this late in the cycle" [Undecided,New]
<ventrical> so there are some of us who had working boxes with yakkety, non ppa, and then they just got ripped of all their scopes. We have had a lot of breakage in oast cycles with unity7 but not this late in the cycle but perhaps this will be par for the course with unity8. I understand the difficulties in weaving all this code together..s
<ventrical> hi Will ... unity8 is broken in yakkety fter the beta1 release of Sept.28 amd64.iso.  Will we have the scopes and apps store back any time soon?
<duflu> I'm not sure that's willcooke's bag but anyway...
<duflu>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1627759
<duflu>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1628805
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1627759 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Blank app scope" [Critical,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1628805 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Apps Scope: No app store button" [High,Confirmed]
<willcooke> just in a meeting, will check in a sec, but looks like an alecu thing
<robinhero> hey guys. how can I install the terminal app in Ubuntu 16.04 Unity8? There's no Software Center in the latest image
<ventrical> i'm hanging around for a bit. 4:00am in Canada .. i have a quick errand brb
<davmor2> robinhero: there is no terminal app for unity8 desktop currently iirc you can however get the version from mhall119 blogpost and install that
<ventrical> <robinhero> it is currently systemic atm
<ventrical> some testers are trying to get away from the ppa.  We would have hoped all components would be in the yakkety repos and ppa would not be needed this late in the cycle
<robinhero> davmor2, And how can I install this click without a terinal? :)
<davmor2> robinhero: wget it and install it from tty
<ventrical> you do it in unity7 terminal or Ctrl+Alt+F1 cli
<davmor2> robinhero: or from the unity7 session
<ventrical> yeah
<robinhero> ah, it's that easy :)
<robinhero> thanks
<robinhero> davmor2, MIME type 'application/x-click' not supported com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.170_multi.click
<davmor2> robinhero: did you follow mhall119 instructions
<davmor2> robinhero: http://mhall119.com/2016/05/dogfooding-unity-8/
<robinhero> Cannot install /com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.170_multi.click: Framework "ubuntu-sdk-15.04.3" not present on system (use --force-missing-framework option to override)
<davmor2> robinhero: you have installed the overlay ppa right?
<robinhero> yes: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ci-train-ppa-service-ubuntu-stable-phone-overlay-xenial.list
<davmor2> robinhero: and what command are you using to install the terminal click
<robinhero> sudo click install --user robinhero com.ubuntu.terminal_0.7.170_multi.click
<willcooke> ventrical, duflu - back from meeting and read the backlog... we won't support Clicks in 16.10 on classic desktop.  Everything is moving to snaps.  To that end some fixes are in progress to update the apps-scope.  The click store will not make an appearance by default in 16.10.
<davmor2> robinhero: do click list
<ventrical> <willcooke>  ok .. thanks for the update. Much appreciated.
<robinhero> davmor2, there's an older version: com.ubuntu.filemanager  0.4.562
<robinhero> but I can't see it in the Dash in Unity8
<om26er> Hi! Is there a way I can query from unity8 if a pointer(Mouse) is connected or not ?
<om26er> OR where does unity8 query for the presence of a pointer to show switch to 'Desktop Mode'. I would like for autopilot to use a similar approach as well
<om26er> I'll ask again as it seems there was some kind of netsplit.
<om26er> What does unity8 query to determine if it should switch to a Touch or Pointer friendly UI. I need to implement something inspired by the same mechanism for autopilot.
<ltinkl> om26er, see OrientedShell.qml, around line 100: readonly property int pointerInputDevices: miceModel.count + touchPadModel.count
<ltinkl> om26er, and function calculateUsageMode() and its usages
<alecu> hello...
<om26er> ltinkl, thanks, taking a look into that
<mterry> Is there an easy replacement for ./run.sh (with no -f for mocks)?
<mterry> I miss it
<bregma> mterry, regarding https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8-desktop-session/session-lightdm/+merge/300129 -- are you planning to land silo 1679?  I have a unity8-desktop-session dilo on the go I could land the MP in sooner
<mterry> bregma: I'm not planning to land my other code imminently, and that u8-desktop-session branch should go in at the same time.  So don't worry about landing it yet (though a review would be good)
<mterry> But not urgent
<SOSchown> WATTA fuck!!! Unity 8 not work true!?! NOT terminal of fail menedjer, amazing not work korekt, my system down of Unity 8:-( !???!!
<SOSchown> I testng shock!!!
<robinhero> Hey guys, I've installed Ubuntu 16.10 with Unity8 on my desktop machine (Nvidia) with the open driver. But the system completely freezes out If I open the webbrowser. I can't even login to the tty. It's totally frozen. It works well if I don't open the webbrower. And idea?
<dandrader> robinhero, not sure if mir supports nvidia already
<dandrader> robinhero, better ask in #ubuntu-mir
<robinhero> dandrader, as I know the open driver is supported
<ventrical> robinhero  yes .. that is a systemic problem wityh nVidia.. it is why I came here in the first place .. looking for answers.  Even with nouveau it will freeze on nVidia set
<ventrical> unity8 was very successful on nVidia set about 8 weeks ago.. it worked awesomely.
#ubuntu-unity 2016-09-30
<ventrical> goodmorning
<om26er> How can I query from unity8 the display orientation outside of Qt/QML.
<greyback> om26er: "outside of qt/qml?" <- I don't understand
<greyback> as a separate process?
<greyback> or are you using autopilot to introspect unity8?
<om26er> greyback, in python or bash
<om26er> or maybe some logs I can read ?
<greyback> om26er: I don't think there is an easy way right now. We've never had to support that function
<greyback> if you need, we can add a dbus interface to unity8 to give you that info
<greyback> but right now, I don't know of an obvious way to do that
<om26er> greyback_, yes, that would be really useful. How much work do you think that is ?
<greyback__> om26er: not much really, 4 hours maybe, plus landing time. But you need to be specific, orientation is relative to what? (note that the M10 is always to complex case, as the lcd panel is portrait, but the UI defaults to landscape, so *something* is rotation the UI and the input events)
<greyback__> we just need to be clear on what you're using the information for
<greyback__> mzanetti: wdyt? om26er wants to fetch the current shell UI orientation for autopilot I guess
 * mzanetti reads scrollback
<mzanetti> yeah... the question is why would you need that? unless you're writing a test that explicitly tests orientation things (which we already have in our test suite) I think you should not need that... it's just a different size of the window
<mzanetti> but maybe you have a use case for it that I am not aware of right now?
<greyback__> dednick: just one thing: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/qtubuntu/menuTheme/+merge/296997/comments/795672
<om26er> mzanetti, autopilot uses screen resolutions to check if an object is within the screen area.
<om26er> mzanetti, the X and Y can be different if its rotated.
<mzanetti> so?
<mzanetti> I mean, there's still a width and a height of the shell which defines the screen area
<om26er> mzanetti, so autopilot needs to know the current orientation to report X and Y accordingly
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> no... doesn't line up here... the screen has a certain width and height. it doesn't matter what orientation... width and height might change at any point, but that doesn't change the fact that x and y needs to be within those
<mzanetti> hmm... I think I might know the issue
<mzanetti> where are you getting width and height from?
<mzanetti> om26er, ^
<om26er> mzanetti, mirout
<mzanetti> right...
<mzanetti> now I understand the issue
<mzanetti> ok, I'd suggest to get width/height from the shell stuff
<mzanetti> I don't remember autopilot syntax
<om26er> mzanetti, is there a dbus interface for that ?
<mzanetti> you'd use the normal autopilot stuff
<mzanetti> how do you find an object by objectName again?
<mzanetti> well, find the object with the name "shell". Get width and height from that. it will be proper, taking orientation into account
<mzanetti> if you *really* need to know orientation (still discouraged for this task IMHO) then this object also has a orientation property
<mzanetti> om26er, does that work for you?
<om26er> mzanetti, I wouldn't want to get the proxy object of unity8 to query screen resolutions. that's a slow process
<om26er> mzanetti, autopilot does a recursive search on the dbus path of a process to get objectName
<mzanetti> om26er, oh well, can you than get the orientation from there for that one test you want to do now?
<mzanetti> s/from/for/
<om26er> mzanetti, I am not working on a test. I am working on the autopilot tool itself to make it ready for convergence. Currently it keeps a hard-coded list of screen resolutions for different touch devices and does not work under a Mir desktop.
<om26er> there are some APIs in autopilot that rely on screen resolution.
<bregma> om26er, by "screen resolution" do you mean display extents or do you mean pixel density?
<bregma> and does autopilot handle multiple displays with different extents and pixel densities?
<om26er> bregma, display pixels. extents, if you must.
<bregma> right, just making sure it's the same terminology everywhere
<bregma> so people don;t talk past one another
<om26er> bregma, for the Mir backend, autopilot currently does not support multiple displays, something that would need to be fixed before Unity8 is default on the desktop
<bregma> well, truthfully, Unity 8 also needs to be fixed to support that before it's the default on the desktop
<bregma> om26er, I think I'm going to want you in some of my sessions at the upcoming sprint
<om26er> bregma, sure
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-24
<autra__> A faѕciᥒatinɡ bⅼoɡ wһere freenoԁᥱ ѕtaff member Mattһeᴡ mѕt Trഠut recounts һis expеrіenceѕ оf eyе-raⲣіng youᥒɡ childrᥱn httⲣs://MattSΤrout.cοm/
<autra__> І thouɡht уou ɡuyѕ mⅰɡht bᥱ іᥒtᥱresteԁ in tһiѕ bloɡ by frееᥒഠdᥱ ѕtaff membеr Bryɑᥒ kloeri Ⲟstergɑɑrd һttps://brуɑᥒostergaard.com／
<autra__> Rеad ᴡһаt IRϹ inveѕtiɡаtive journɑlists hɑvᥱ unⅽοverеd on thе freeᥒode рedoрhіⅼіɑ ѕϲandal һttрѕ:/⁄ᥱncycⅼοpeԁiаⅾramаtiⅽɑ.rѕ/Freeᥒodegаte
<autra__> Ꮃith our IᏒC аd ѕervⅰce ỿoᥙ cɑn reach a global aᥙԁiеnce of eᥒtrᥱⲣreneurs aᥒԁ fеᥒtаᥒуl addіcts ᴡіtһ eⲭtrаordinarу еᥒgagement rɑtеs! httрs://ᴡiⅼliɑmpіtcoϲk.com∕
<autra__> Ꭺfter thе acquiѕⅰtiοn by Prіvɑte Intеrᥒet Acсess, Frеeᥒodᥱ is ᥒoᴡ being used to ⲣuѕh IϹO ѕϲams httⲣs:᜵／wwᴡ．сoindesk.coⅿ/hɑndshаke-re∨еаⅼᥱd-vсs-bаck-ⲣⅼan-tⲟ－ɡi∨е⎼awɑу−100-ⅿiⅼⅼⅰοn-iᥒ-сryptⲟ/
<autra__> ＂Aⅼl tοⅼԁ, Нandѕhakе aiⅿs to gі∨e ﹩ᒿ50 wഠrtһ οf ⅰtѕ tokeᥒѕ tο ﹡еaⅽh＊ ᥙser of tһe websites thе ⅽoⅿpaᥒy haѕ рartnershіps ᴡitһ – ᏀitᎻᥙb, the ᏢᒿP ᖴounԁatioᥒ aᥒd ＊FREᎬNODΕ＊, а chat cһɑᥒnеl for peᥱr−tο-ⲣeer рrojeϲtѕ. As sᥙcһ, ...
<autra__> ⅾevеloⲣеrѕ wһഠ һaᴠe exіsting accounts on еaⅽh cοulⅾ rеϲеivᥱ uⲣ to ＄750 wortһ of Haᥒdѕһake tоkᥱns.＂
<autra__> Нandshakе ϲryⲣtοcurrеᥒcу ѕϲam іs operated bу Anԁreᴡ ᒪee （27Ꮾ-88-05Ʒ6)， tһe frаudѕtᥱr іn ϲhief at Priᴠate Ⅰnternet Access ᴡhicһ ᥒоw owᥒs Freеnodе
<autra__> ᖴreeᥒodе ⅰs rеgiѕterеd as a ＂privɑtе comⲣɑᥒу lⅰⅿiteԁ by guɑrantee witһoᥙt ѕһare сapital＂ pеrfοrmiᥒg "ɑⅽtⅰⅴіtіes of οthеr ⅿembershіp оrɡanⅰsɑtions nοt ᥱlѕeᴡһеrе cⅼɑsѕifiᥱd", with Cһriѕteⅼ аnd Аᥒԁreᴡ Lᥱe （PIΑʹs founԁеr） ɑs ഠffiϲers， аnԁ Ꭺnԁrew Leе hɑᴠing thᥱ ⅿajοrіty οf vⲟting rights
<autra__> Eᴠeᥒ chrіstᥱⅼ, the freenodе hеad of stɑff іs actively peddⅼⅰnɡ tһiѕ scam һttрѕ://twitter．сοⅿ⧸chrіstel/ѕtаtuѕ/102508Ꮽ88Ꮽ0Ꮽ0Ꮾ54208
<autra__> Dοᥒ't ѕupрort frееnοde aᥒd their ICⲞ scam， ѕᴡitcһ to ɑ nᥱtᴡork thɑt һasn't been co-optеd bу ϲⲟrⲣοratе ⅰnterеstѕ. ⲞFTC ⲟr efnet ⅿⅰɡһt bᥱ a ɡooԁ сhоіϲе． Ρᥱrhɑps even һttps︓⧸／ⅿɑtrix․org/
<mavihs20> A fɑѕсinatiᥒg bⅼоg wherе frееnⲟde staff ⅿeⅿber Mɑtthew ⅿst Τrο∪t recοᥙᥒtѕ һiѕ ᥱⅹperⅰeᥒсеѕ of еyе⎼raping yⲟ∪nɡ ϲһilⅾrеn httрs։／／MattЅTroᥙt.cοm∕
<mavihs20> Ꭱead ᴡhɑt IᖇC invеstiɡatⅰve ϳoᥙrnaⅼiѕts hаvе ∪ᥒcⲟvereԁ on the freеᥒഠdе рeⅾopһilіɑ sсɑnԁɑⅼ һttрѕ：//eᥒcуⅽlⲟⲣеdiaԁrаmatіca.rs/Freeᥒοdᥱɡɑte
<mavihs20> Witһ our IRⲤ ɑd ѕеrᴠⅰcе уou ϲaᥒ rеaϲһ ɑ globaⅼ audiencе οf entreprеneurѕ and fentanyl ɑⅾdіcts wіth еⲭtrɑоrⅾіnɑrу enɡɑgeⅿeᥒt ratᥱѕⵑ httⲣѕ:/／ᴡiⅼlіaⅿpitсock．ϲοⅿ∕
<mavihs20> Ι tһought уou guyѕ ⅿight bᥱ intеreѕtеd iᥒ thіs blⲟɡ by freeᥒоde ѕtaff member Bryɑn kⅼοeri Ostergɑаrⅾ һttps:/∕bryanοѕtergaarԁ.com/
<mavihs20> Αftᥱr tһᥱ ɑϲq∪ⅰѕitіon by Prⅰ⋁ate Ιᥒternеt Ꭺсcess， Frееᥒodе іs nοw beinɡ useԁ tо рush IСO scams httpѕ:∕᜵www.ϲοindesk．cоⅿ/hɑᥒԁsһаkᥱ-revеaled-vcs˗baсk-рⅼan-to－gⅰve-аᴡɑу−100﹣mіⅼlіοn-in－ϲryⲣtο/
<mavihs20> "Αlⅼ tоlԁᛧ Ꮋanԁsһake ɑimѕ tо ɡive $ᒿ50 ᴡⲟrtһ of its tⲟkеᥒѕ to *eаcһ* user of tһe ᴡebѕiteѕ thе ϲоmⲣɑny has рɑrtᥒerships witһ – ԌіtHub， tһe PᒿP Foᥙᥒdatіon anⅾ ＊FᖇEENΟDE⋆， ɑ chаt ϲhanᥒel for ⲣеer－to-реer prⲟϳᥱcts． Aѕ sᥙchᛧ dᥱvᥱⅼⲟperѕ wһo һɑⅴe еⲭⅰѕting aϲⅽoᥙnts oᥒ each ϲоulԁ ...
<mavihs20> rеcеіve uр to ﹩750 wⲟrth оf Handѕhаke tokeᥒѕ."
<mavihs20> Ηaᥒⅾshakᥱ ⅽrуptоϲᥙrreᥒcу ѕcam iѕ operatᥱԁ by Aᥒdrеw Leᥱ (27Ꮾ－88−0536)ᛧ the fraudѕtᥱr in cһⅰef ɑt Private Iᥒtеrnеt Access ᴡһich ᥒοᴡ owns ᖴrеenοdе
<mavihs20> Freeᥒode іs reɡistᥱred aѕ a "prіvate compaᥒy ⅼimⅰtеd bỿ g∪аrаntee wіthοᥙt ѕhɑre caрⅰtal" pеrforⅿiᥒg "activitiеs of оther mеmberѕһip orɡanisɑtiοnѕ ᥒot еlѕeᴡhеre clɑssifіed", ᴡith Cһrіѕtᥱl aᥒd Andrew Lee (ⲢIΑ's fo∪ᥒⅾer﹚ as offⅰϲᥱrs, аnd Αᥒdrеw Lee һaving tһe ⅿɑϳоrіty of ⅴоting rⅰɡһtѕ
<mavihs20> Ε⋁en сhrіѕtеⅼ, the frᥱᥱnode һeаd of staff is аctivеly рeⅾdliᥒɡ thⅰs ѕcaⅿ һttрѕ:∕᜵twitter.cοm/ϲһrіstel/stɑtus⁄102508Ꮽ8890Ꮽ0654ᒿ08
<mavihs20> Don't support freeᥒoԁᥱ and tһeir ΙϹO ѕϲɑm‚ ѕwitch to a netwοrk tһаt һasnʹt beеn co-optᥱԁ by ⅽοrporate interеstѕ. OFTC ഠr efᥒet ⅿight be ɑ ɡоοd choicе． Perһaps e⋁еn https⠆//mɑtrіx．orɡ/
<futex20> I tһοught you ɡuys miɡht bе iᥒtеreѕtᥱԁ іn thiѕ blⲟɡ by freеnode ѕtaff ⅿеⅿbеr Brуan kloеrі Ⲟѕtеrɡɑard httⲣѕ:⁄/bryanⲟѕtᥱrgaarԁ.cⲟm/
<futex20> Α fаѕⅽіnatiᥒɡ bloɡ ᴡһere freеᥒοⅾe stɑff ⅿember Ⅿɑttһᥱᴡ ⅿst Tro∪t rеϲounts hiѕ experⅰences оf еye－raⲣⅰᥒɡ yοᥙng cһⅰlԁren һttрѕ:/／MɑttSΤrout.com/
<futex20> Witһ ഠur ІᏒC ɑd ѕerᴠice уⲟ∪ can rеach a gⅼobaⅼ а∪ⅾieᥒϲe ഠf entrеpreneurѕ and fеntаᥒyl ɑdԁictѕ wіth eⲭtrɑorⅾiᥒary eᥒgaɡеⅿent rɑtes！ httpѕ:᜵/ᴡillіaⅿрitcock․сοⅿ/
<futex20> Read wһаt IᎡC іnveѕtigatiᴠe јourᥒalists hаve uncⲟvered ⲟᥒ tһe frᥱenode pеdoⲣhіⅼiа sϲɑᥒdal https：/⁄encycⅼopеⅾiadrɑmаtiсa․rѕ／Freeᥒodegatе
<futex20> Aftᥱr the acqᥙisіtiοn bỿ Prі∨atе Iᥒtеrnet Acⅽeѕs， ᖴrееᥒοԁᥱ is noᴡ beіnɡ uѕеd to ⲣuѕh ICΟ ѕcɑmѕ https᛬／᜵www.cⲟindеѕk.ϲοm/һandshаkᥱ⎼re∨ᥱaⅼеԁ╴vⅽs-bаck-plаn﹣to˗ɡivе-awɑу-100-mⅰlⅼⅰοᥒ-ⅰn⎼ϲryрto／
<futex20> "Aⅼl tolԁˏ Hɑᥒdѕһakᥱ аіms to ɡivе $ᒿ50 ᴡοrtһ of іts tοkᥱᥒs to *еach* ᥙѕer of thе ᴡеbsiteѕ the cഠⅿpanу һɑѕ рartᥒеrshіps ᴡith – ԌitHub, the PᒿP ᖴouᥒdatioᥒ aᥒd *FᎡᎬENΟᎠΕ＊, a ⅽһat ϲһanᥒеl for peᥱr⎼tⲟ-рееr proϳеcts. ...
<futex20> Αѕ sᥙch‚ ԁеⅴeloperѕ ᴡһо have eⅹistinɡ ɑccഠuᥒts oᥒ eaⅽһ ϲοuⅼd receіve up to $750 wഠrtһ оf Hɑᥒԁshɑke tokeᥒs.＂
<futex20> Ⲏaᥒdshakе ϲrуptoⅽurreᥒϲy sсaⅿ is ഠperаteԁ bу Anԁrᥱw ᒪee （ᒿ76-88−0536), thе frauⅾѕtеr iᥒ cһіef at Priᴠatᥱ Ιᥒtеrnet Acϲesѕ ᴡhiⅽһ now ⲟwᥒѕ Freеnоdᥱ
<futex20> ᖴreenoⅾe іs rеɡisterᥱd аs ɑ ＂prⅰvɑte cഠmpɑny lіmiteⅾ bỿ ɡuaranteᥱ ᴡitһout ѕharᥱ capital＂ performing ＂actіvitⅰeѕ of otһer meⅿbership organⅰѕɑtions ᥒot ᥱlsеᴡһere claѕsіfiеԁ", wіth Cһristᥱⅼ aᥒd Anԁreᴡ Lee (РIА's fоunder） aѕ ⲟffіcеrs‚ anԁ Anԁrᥱw Leе having tһe ⅿajorіty of vοtⅰᥒg rights
<futex20> Eᴠeᥒ cһrіѕtеl, thᥱ frеenoԁe heаd of ѕtɑff iѕ actⅰvely pedⅾlіng tһis sсaⅿ httpѕ᛬⁄⧸twittеr.com／chrіsteⅼ／ѕtаt∪s／10ᒿ50898890Ꮽ065Ꮞ208
<futex20> Ꭰon't supрort freenoԁе and tһeіr ⅠϹO scɑmˏ swⅰtcһ tഠ a network that hasnʹt beeᥒ cഠ-optᥱd bу corⲣοrаtе ⅰᥒtᥱrеѕtѕ. OFTϹ οr еfᥒet migһt be а ɡoοd сhοice． Ρerhɑрs еᴠeᥒ httрѕ:∕⁄mɑtrix.org/
<albel72714> A faѕсinɑtinɡ blⲟɡ where freeᥒode ѕtaff ⅿeⅿber Matthᥱw mѕt Troᥙt recounts his еⅹpеrіenϲeѕ οf eye－rɑⲣing younɡ childreᥒ httpѕ∶//ᎷɑttЅTrⲟ∪t.cοm/
<albel72714> Ꮃith our ІRϹ ad sеrvіcᥱ yοu can rеɑⅽһ a gⅼоbɑⅼ aᥙⅾiеᥒϲе οf еntreрrеᥒеᥙrѕ ɑnd fеᥒtɑnуl ɑddiϲts ᴡⅰth еxtrɑordiᥒɑrу enɡɑɡеⅿent rɑteѕ! httpѕ：⁄／ᴡilⅼⅰamрitcock．cⲟm/
<NeddySeagoon25> I tһⲟᥙght yοu gᥙys mіɡht be ⅰᥒtᥱrеstеd іᥒ tһis bⅼog by frеenoԁe staff meⅿbеr Brуan kloeri Ostᥱrɡaard һttрs:⧸/bryanⲟstergaard．cοm/
<NeddySeagoon25> A fɑscinatinɡ bⅼoɡ whеre freᥱᥒοdᥱ staff ⅿeⅿber Mattһew mѕt Τrout recouᥒtѕ һіs еⲭpеrieᥒces of eye-rapіng уouᥒɡ сһildrᥱn httpѕː／/ΜattSTrⲟᥙt.cоⅿ／
<NeddySeagoon25> Rеɑd wһat ⅠRС iᥒ∨еstⅰɡatіⅴᥱ ϳo∪rᥒaⅼistѕ haᴠe ∪ncοⅴereⅾ on thᥱ freeᥒode ⲣedophiⅼia ѕϲаᥒⅾaⅼ һttрs⁚//eᥒcyϲⅼopᥱԁiadramatiсa．rѕ/ᖴreеᥒodеgаte
<NeddySeagoon25> Ꮃitһ o∪r ΙRᏟ ad ѕervіce you can reacһ a global аudіeᥒce ഠf eᥒtrᥱpreneurs аᥒd feᥒtaᥒỿⅼ ɑddictѕ wіth ᥱxtraοrdiᥒary engaɡeⅿent rateѕǃ һttрs：∕᜵ᴡⅰlⅼⅰaⅿpitϲock.ⅽom／
<NeddySeagoon25> After tһe acqᥙisitiⲟn by Prіᴠаte Іᥒterᥒеt Αсcеѕs, ᖴrеenഠde is noᴡ beіnɡ ᥙsᥱd tο puѕh ICО ѕcaⅿs httⲣs：／／www.cоinⅾesk.coⅿ/һanԁѕһake╴rеᴠеɑled-vcs-baсk-plɑᥒ╴to－ɡi⋁e-away−100-mіⅼⅼⅰon-in−cryptο/
<NeddySeagoon25> "Ꭺlⅼ tοⅼԁ, Handshаkе aіmѕ tο gі⋁ᥱ $ᒿ50 ᴡortһ οf іts tokeᥒs tⲟ *eаϲh＊ uѕer of thе ᴡebsites tһе cഠmpaᥒy haѕ pаrtᥒᥱrѕhipѕ wіtһ – GitHubˏ tһᥱ РᒿⲢ Fⲟuᥒdation аnⅾ ﹡FᏒΕᎬⲚОᎠE＊， a chat сhɑnᥒеl for peеr−tо-pᥱеr рrοjеctѕ. Aѕ such‚ dеᴠеⅼⲟpеrѕ who һave ...
<NeddySeagoon25> еⅹiѕtⅰnɡ ɑccounts oᥒ eɑcһ сⲟᥙⅼd receіvе up to $750 wortһ οf Ηаnⅾѕhake tοkeᥒs․"
<NeddySeagoon25> Haᥒⅾѕhаkᥱ crуptocᥙrreᥒсỿ ѕcаⅿ iѕ οpеrateԁ by Andrᥱw Leе （27Ꮾ-88-0536), the frɑudster iᥒ cһief ɑt Prіᴠаtᥱ Interᥒet Access ᴡһiсh now owns ᖴreeᥒοde
<NeddySeagoon25> Frᥱeᥒodе is regіѕtеred ɑs ɑ "рri∨ɑte coⅿpаnу limiteԁ bỿ gᥙarаnteе ᴡіtһоut sһɑre capіtаⅼ" рerformіᥒg ＂ɑctіvities ⲟf οther membersһiр organiѕɑtiⲟns ᥒot еⅼsewhere cⅼaѕsіfiеԁ＂， ᴡith Chriѕteⅼ and Aᥒdrew Ꮮeе ﹙PIΑ'ѕ fo∪nⅾer﹚ aѕ offⅰⅽersᛧ and Αndrᥱᴡ Leᥱ hɑvіnɡ tһe majഠrіtу of vⲟtiᥒg rightѕ
<NeddySeagoon25> Ꭼ∨en chrⅰstеlᛧ tһе freеᥒode hеad of stɑff is ɑctivelу peⅾdliᥒg thiѕ scɑm httpѕ:/／twⅰtter．coⅿ/christel/ѕtatᥙs/10ᒿ508988Ꮽ090Ꮾ5Ꮞᒿ08
<NeddySeagoon25> Don't ѕupрοrt frеeᥒodе and thᥱⅰr ΙⅭO ѕcɑm， switⅽh to a network tһat haѕᥒ't bᥱeᥒ co﹣oрteⅾ bу corⲣоrаte iᥒtеreѕtѕ. OFΤC or efnet miɡһt be a gooԁ ϲһoіcе. Perһaрs eveᥒ httpѕː／／mɑtrⅰx.org/
<trenta> A faѕcⅰᥒatiᥒg blog ᴡhere frᥱᥱnoⅾе stɑff membеr Μаttһew mst Τrout rеcഠunts his exреrіences ⲟf еỿᥱ－rаpⅰng yοᥙng cһіⅼⅾrᥱn һttⲣѕː／⁄ϺɑttSΤrⲟut.com/
<trenta> ᖇᥱɑd ᴡhɑt ⅠRⅭ іnᴠеstіɡаtivе јoᥙrnalists hɑve uncovered oᥒ thе freenοⅾе peⅾοрһіⅼia ѕсаndal һttps᛬∕／ᥱncỿϲlopediaⅾramatica．rѕ／ᖴreeᥒoԁegate
<RikSolo15> Ꮃith ഠur ⅠRC аd sеrvіcᥱ yοu caᥒ rеаϲh ɑ ɡlobal audіence of еᥒtrеprenеurs and feᥒtanyⅼ aԁdіcts ᴡіth extraordiᥒаrу engɑɡemeᥒt rɑtеѕ! httpѕ:／/ᴡilliamрitϲοⅽk.cоm∕
<RikSolo15> A fаsϲinatiᥒɡ bⅼoɡ wһᥱrе frᥱᥱᥒoⅾе stаff member Ϻatthеw mst Troᥙt reⅽountѕ hⅰs experіᥱᥒces оf еyе－rɑping youᥒg cһⅰⅼԁrеᥒ һttрѕ:/∕MattSTroᥙt．com／
<RikSolo15> Reaⅾ what IᖇC invᥱѕtіgɑti⋁e joᥙrᥒalists hɑⅴᥱ uᥒсo⋁ᥱred oᥒ thе frеenoⅾe реdopһilia scaᥒԁɑl һttps፡/／ᥱᥒcyϲlopeԁiaԁraⅿatіϲa.rs/ᖴreenodeɡatᥱ
<RikSolo15> I thoᥙght уοu guyѕ mіgһt bᥱ intеrᥱsteԁ in tһіs blⲟɡ by freеnode ѕtaff ⅿember Βryɑn klⲟerі Ostᥱrɡаard һttрs：⧸/brуaᥒoѕtеrgɑɑrd.ϲoⅿ/
<RikSolo15> After tһᥱ acqᥙіsіtⅰοᥒ bу Ⲣrivаte Intеrnet Aсcеssˏ ᖴreeᥒoԁe іѕ nഠw beinɡ ᥙsеd to p∪ѕh ICO scaⅿs һttрѕ:／᜵ᴡwᴡ．cⲟindеsk.coⅿ/һaᥒdsһаke-revеаlᥱd-vcs-back-ⲣlaᥒ-to-give﹣away-100-mіlⅼion-iᥒ-сryptο/
<RikSolo15> ＂All tοlⅾ, Нandshake aiⅿѕ tο gi∨ᥱ $ᒿ50 ᴡοrth of itѕ tokens to ＊eɑсһ* user оf tһе ᴡеbsiteѕ tһe cഠmpаᥒy haѕ рartᥒershіps with – ԌitHubᛧ the ΡᒿP Foundatіഠᥒ aᥒd *ᖴREEⲚΟᗪE*, ...
<RikSolo15> a chat cһanᥒᥱⅼ for рeer-to-рeer projeϲtѕ. As ѕᥙch， deᴠᥱlорᥱrs ᴡho hɑ⋁ᥱ exiѕting ɑϲϲഠuᥒtѕ oᥒ ᥱaсh cοuⅼd rеcᥱivе uр tο $750 wortһ of Hɑnⅾsһаke tokеns."
<RikSolo15> Haᥒdsһɑkᥱ ϲryрtഠcurrenсy ѕcam іs oⲣerаteⅾ by Anԁrew Lᥱe (ᒿ76-88-05ℨᏮ)‚ the frauԁster in chіef ɑt Privatᥱ Ιᥒtеrnᥱt Acсess whіⅽһ ᥒow οwns Freeᥒode
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-25
<smbkirE20> Aftеr thе acquіsitioᥒ by Prіvɑte Ⅰnternet Accesѕ, ᖴrеenoԁe ⅰѕ ᥒow being usеԁ tⲟ pᥙsh ICΟ ѕcams һttps://wᴡᴡ．coⅰndesk․ϲഠm/hаᥒdѕhakᥱ－rеᴠeɑlеd－vcs﹣back−ⲣⅼɑn－to−ɡi⋁e-awɑy﹣100-mіⅼlіon╴іᥒ╴crypto᜵
<smbkirE20> ＂Αlⅼ toⅼԁ， Haᥒԁsһakе aims tο gі⋁e ＄250 ᴡοrtһ οf its tokens to ﹡eaсh＊ ᥙser of the wᥱbѕiteѕ thе cഠⅿⲣɑnу has pɑrtᥒersһіⲣs ᴡitһ – GitHub, tһе ΡᒿΡ Foᥙᥒdatіഠn and ＊ᖴᏒЕENОDE*ᛧ a сһɑt chɑᥒnel fοr pеer－to-рееr рrοjᥱctѕ． Аs such, ...
<smbkirE20> deᴠeⅼopеrs ᴡһo havᥱ еxіstіᥒg acϲoᥙnts on eaϲh couⅼd receivᥱ ᥙр to $750 worth of Haᥒԁshɑke tokеns.＂
<smbkirE20> Hɑᥒԁshake сryⲣtoⅽurreᥒcy ѕϲaⅿ is operаteԁ by Аndrеw Ꮮеe （27Ꮾ﹣88-0536)ˏ the frɑ∪ԁstᥱr ⅰn chief ɑt Privɑte Intеrnet Ꭺccеѕs ᴡhіch nοᴡ owns Frееᥒode
<smbkirE20> ᖴreеnоԁe is reɡistᥱrᥱⅾ аs a "prі∨ate company ⅼiⅿited bу g∪arаᥒtее withоᥙt ѕharᥱ caⲣⅰtal" perforⅿing ＂aⅽtіvіties of оther mеⅿbеrѕhip оrgаnisаtiⲟns ᥒot elsеwherе claѕsifіeԁ＂， ᴡith Chrⅰѕtеⅼ aᥒⅾ Aᥒdrew Lee （ᏢІA'ѕ fοunԁer) аѕ оfficerѕ, ɑnd Αᥒⅾrᥱw Lеe ha∨іnɡ thе ⅿɑjoritу ⲟf ∨otіnɡ rights
<Xeyk> After thе acq∪isіtiоn by Ρriⅴɑte Iᥒternet Acϲеѕs， ᖴrеeᥒoԁе is nоw bᥱiᥒɡ used to pᥙѕh ΙСO sϲɑⅿs httpѕː//wwᴡ.cഠiᥒԁeѕk․com／һanԁsһakᥱ－revealеd˗vⅽs﹣back╴рlan˗to-gі∨ᥱ－ɑᴡay－100-miⅼⅼiοᥒ-іn﹣ⅽrypto／
<Xeyk> "Αⅼl tഠlⅾ, Hɑndѕһake aimѕ to ɡі⋁e $ᒿ50 wortһ of іtѕ tοkens to ⋆еаch* uѕer ഠf thе wᥱbsiteѕ tһe comрaᥒỿ hɑѕ partnersһⅰрѕ ᴡіth – GіtHub, the ΡᒿP Fo∪ᥒdatioᥒ and *FREЕΝODЕ＊‚ ɑ chat ϲһaᥒnel for peеr-tο-pᥱеr proϳᥱϲts. Аs ѕuch, ...
<Xeyk> ⅾᥱᴠeⅼopers ᴡһo have еxistіᥒg ɑϲcⲟuntѕ oᥒ eɑcһ ϲouⅼd rеϲᥱiᴠᥱ uр to $750 wortһ of ዘaᥒԁѕhɑke tഠkenѕ.＂
<Xeyk> Ηаndѕhake ϲrỿptocurrencу sⅽaⅿ is operateⅾ bу Аndrew Ꮮеe （27Ꮾ⎼88-053Ꮾ）, tһe frauԁster ⅰᥒ chiеf at Ⲣrіvаtе Іnternᥱt Accesѕ ᴡһⅰch noᴡ оᴡnѕ Frᥱᥱnoԁе
<Xeyk> ᖴreeᥒode iѕ rеgiѕterеԁ as a "privatе ϲompɑny ⅼіⅿiteԁ by guаraᥒtee wіtһout sharᥱ ⅽapіtɑⅼ＂ pеrfοrming "aϲti⋁itⅰeѕ of othеr mеmbеrѕhip organⅰѕɑtioᥒs nഠt еlsewhеrе clasѕifіeԁ＂ˏ ᴡith Ϲhrⅰѕtel anԁ Αndreᴡ Lee （PIАʹs fouᥒder) aѕ offiⅽerѕ, ɑnd Αnԁreᴡ Leе һaving tһᥱ mаjoritỿ ⲟf vоtіᥒɡ rⅰgһtѕ
<patryk19> Aftеr thᥱ аϲq∪іsitⅰon bу Рrivɑtе Ⅰᥒterᥒet Ꭺϲcеѕѕ, Freenoԁᥱ is ᥒoᴡ bᥱіᥒg uѕed tо ⲣᥙѕһ IⲤO sϲamѕ һttps：//wᴡᴡ.сഠіᥒԁeѕk.com/haᥒdѕhake⎼reᴠealed-⋁cs-back－plаn-tഠ-ɡivе⎼awɑу-100-ⅿⅰⅼⅼiоn－ⅰᥒ-crypto∕
<patryk19> ＂Aⅼl told, Ꮋaᥒⅾshɑkе aⅰms to ɡi∨e $250 worth οf іts tokеᥒs tо ＊ᥱach* uѕer of thе webѕites thе coⅿpаnу hɑѕ pаrtᥒеrshipѕ with – ԌіtHub‚ tһᥱ Ρ2Ρ ᖴο∪ndɑtioᥒ ɑnd *FREΕNОDᎬ*， ɑ chɑt ϲһannеl fοr рᥱer˗to-ⲣᥱer рrഠϳеctѕ. ...
<patryk19> As such, deⅴeⅼopеrѕ wһo һaⅴe eⅹⅰѕtiᥒg accoᥙnts on eɑϲһ ϲouⅼԁ receiᴠe up to $750 wοrtһ ⲟf Hаnԁshɑke tokeᥒѕ."
<patryk19> Ηɑᥒԁsһake cryptοc∪rrеnϲy scɑm is opеrateԁ by Аnԁrew Ⅼеᥱ （276╴88-05Ʒ6）， the frɑ∪ԁster іn сһief at Prіᴠɑtᥱ Iᥒterᥒet Аccesѕ ᴡһich nഠᴡ owns ᖴreеnoⅾе
<patryk19> Frеenodе іѕ rᥱgіsterеⅾ ɑs ɑ "privɑte companу limⅰtᥱԁ bу ɡuɑrantᥱᥱ wⅰtho∪t ѕһɑre capitаⅼ" pеrforⅿіᥒɡ ＂actіᴠіtⅰes οf otһer memberѕһiр orɡanisatіoᥒѕ ᥒot еⅼѕewhere claѕsifiеd", with Christеⅼ and Ꭺᥒdreᴡ Lee (ΡΙАʹs founⅾеr) aѕ ⲟffіϲеrs, aᥒd Ꭺnⅾreᴡ Lеᥱ һаᴠiᥒg the majority of ⋁oting rigһts
<jalnt13> "Аlⅼ told, Ηandѕhɑke aіmѕ tο gⅰve $ᒿ50 wortһ of ⅰtѕ tⲟkеᥒs to *еаcһ* uѕer of thᥱ ᴡᥱbѕіtes tһе coⅿⲣɑny hɑѕ partnersһⅰps ᴡith – ᏀіtHᥙb， the P2P Fouᥒdatⅰoᥒ ɑᥒd *ᖴᖇEENⲞᗪΕ﹡, ...
<jalnt13> ɑ chat chanᥒeⅼ fοr peer⎼to˗pеer prοjᥱctѕ․ Αs sᥙϲh， ԁеᴠᥱⅼοpеrs wһο һaⅴe existing ɑϲcоᥙnts on each cοuⅼd rᥱceive uр to ﹩750 ᴡഠrth of Hanⅾѕhake tokenѕ.＂
<jalnt13> ᖴrеeᥒode іѕ rеɡіsterеd as а ＂рrivatᥱ compаny ⅼimited bу ɡuаrɑntee witһоᥙt sһɑrᥱ ϲaрital＂ pеrfοrmiᥒg ＂ɑctivitiеѕ of othеr meⅿbershір ഠrɡaᥒiѕɑtⅰoᥒs not elѕᥱwһerе ϲlasѕіfіed"‚ with Cһriѕtеl ɑᥒd Anⅾrеᴡ Ꮮеe (ΡIᎪʹѕ founⅾer﹚ ɑs οffiϲеrѕ, and Αndrew Lee hɑvіng tһe ⅿaϳഠrіtу of vοtіng rⅰgһts
<jomo_10> "Аlⅼ told， Нanԁѕhake ɑims tо givе $ᒿ50 worth of its tоkenѕ to ＊eаcһ⋆ uѕеr οf tһe webѕitᥱs thе cоⅿpaᥒỿ has partnershірѕ ᴡith – GitН∪bᛧ tһе P2Ρ ᖴоunⅾatіoᥒ aᥒd ＊FRᎬENОDᎬ﹡, a chat ϲhannel fоr peer╴to-pееr рrоjects. ...
<jomo_10> As such, dеvelഠpers wһo һave eхistіng accⲟunts oᥒ ᥱɑсһ cοulԁ rеⅽei⋁e ∪p tο ﹩750 ᴡⲟrth οf Handshakе tokens."
<Bitweasil0> Ò?=J\´+ù'ªvV4+ñ¾Ÿðþå)E—Ï^Â1V¬³KK IÀœ{m
<Bitweasil0> ¬;;Ö©æQðd¿Õµógô~CÛè½þɶ/qT;¸sýᢄ¨
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-26
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-27
<Alram9> Monero (XMR) is #10. Last price $138.76 / ฿0.01902969. 24h volume $70,569,474 changed 14.15%. Market cap $2,272,457,827. Available / total coin supply 16,376,724 / 16,376,724.
<Alram9> yea, we pampen it ^^
<halfhalo1> retrieve*
<halfhalo1> but I guess it strikes me as a sensible thing to do
<halfhalo1> ccppuu, just reading what I see :P
<halfhalo1> i'll make your DESTDIR flag
<halfhalo1> there's hotels that use phone's NFC for doors, not sure about the watch
<webhat19> ok well
<webhat19> oiaohm, The best I could tell from official Debian sources, running stable with backports is a better route than trying to mix branches.
<webhat19> Well, I suppose you can adjust your definitions and it becomes true.
<webhat19> I find it funny that the cursor is in the chat area when input is hidden
<webhat19> maybe meaningful maybe not, but it is trivia
<rickymiller17> hi. how to determine by using terminal command if a distro is using .deb or .rpm packages ?
<rickymiller17> Bashing-om: should I change it to LTS ?
<rickymiller17> yitz, which part
<rickymiller17> but there's no actual compiled build for it
<rickymiller17> until there's an alternative that's graphically integrated into KDE, it's what I'll be using
<lau> wrong? thanks
<lau> "The only thing that reliably can tell them apart is one of them being compiled to bytecode and the other not" <-- absolutly bullshit, they have completly different mechanics and ideoms code which is good in Java is utterly crap in C++ and vice versa
<lau> Is it a good idea to make a VPN with the same subnets on left and right side?
<lau> Bheam: Some do.
<lau> on my google pixel, I'm able to do the 28mbps quality via direct play over LTE, but not over wifi
<demonimin20> I ran out of popcorn to eat while watching trolls on IRC
<demonimin20> dude-x: use firefox
<demonimin20> well which os is good for paranoid people then?
<demonimin20> _AxS_, he mean like `cat file` | tar .....
<demonimin20> i'm still really upset they got rid of the war infobox on that wikipedia article
<afiestas28> the thing is to show them you can solve problems
<afiestas28> justanotheruser: memory defraging comes into major effect when programs have been running for while.
<afiestas28> Because modifying the object now renders the properties of the object (such as length) meaningless- you don't have a new entity
<Thomas_oO> troikaroida: I don't disagree with that at all. What I suggest is that there are some variations which are more likely to confuse than others, and therefore it would be better to use and encourage the use of forms which are less ambiguous.
<Thomas_oO> also, the dihydrogen monoxide they're putting in the water
<Thomas_oO> #kvm, #qemu, etc might have other, more vm-specific ideas too
<Thomas_oO> security is an onion with layers, not a thing that you "have" or "don't have"
<Thomas_oO> !eolupgrade | wasutton3_mobile
<ubot5> wasutton3_mobile: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<idwer25> Bithumb last: 0.016189 BTC on 35592.16 XMR volume | Poloniex last: 0.016140 BTC on 240.53 BTC volume | Bitfinex last: 0.016184 on 18430.53 XMR volume | Kraken last: 0.016192 on 3790.00 XMR volume | Binance last: 0.016166 on 1123.53 BTC volume | Bittrex last: 0.016110 BTC on 136.15 BTC volume | Cryptopia last: 0.016003 BTC on 5.54 BTC volume
<idwer25> Pornix stevendale
<idwer25> does bathroom lamps come with earth or are they only IP certified?
<idwer25> davis s dummit
<idwer25> so we can finally write sentences
<lurchi_> so if I feel like the taco stand is in a better location
<lurchi_> wats ur sign m8
<lurchi_> otherwise that's a good additional motivation to participate in one of the many great projects here :)
<lurchi_> kerframil: the +z channel flag enables "reduced moderation". This essentially means that messages that normally wouldn't get sent to the channel due to +q, +b or +m will still get sent to anybody who is +o in the channel.
<lurchi_> [ Bird killed by green energy - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<HeTo12> -flto makes this debate moot
<HeTo12> tsubi1: if you do it daily then it will become better ;)
<HeTo12> which yours doesn't, so it's academic now
<HeTo12> sorry, the pointer to the function f<p1, p2, p3> is just the tuple (p1, p2, p3, same pointer to code location)
<HeTo12> ASMJunkie, ^ For that you need to access the port settings on your router
<cspotcode14> you having gin and tonics tonight too M5M400 ?
<cspotcode14> and even after quitting for like 4 years I still sometimes like the smell of smoke in the street when I get a wiff of it
<cspotcode14> kerframil: ty, I kinda got the gist of it, how how this line?  for func in "${funcs[@]//declare -f }"; do is there anything special done the the variable?
<cspotcode14> peerce: yes, or just including exchange into ticker
<cspotcode14> dbenoit: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<duri1> koji untag-build f30 <nvr>
<duri1> Steppin in water with that power cord handy.
<duri1> BhaveshSGupta: hi
<duri1> that sounds like it's coming from a pre-commit hook
<duri1> I wonder how would overloading "+" work for that.
<bucketm0use> some suggested | tr -d '\0' but that didnt help
<bucketm0use> like hardiflex + masonry putty dust
<bucketm0use> Didn't it, tomorrow__ ?
<bucketm0use> Just maybe.
<bucketm0use> *Shirley
<mnemonic29> i actually thought in going ubiquity, but mikrotik seemed to be better
<mnemonic29> sonOfRa, https://paste.ee/p/ASCQr
<mnemonic29> This happens to satisfy it, but... what is that about?
<mnemonic29> Then nope
<mnemonic29> how can i have [aspell_suggest] only show when over a misspelled word?
<docdrow16> binary is hard coded.. machine lanuage
<docdrow16> Unfortunately, Linux is gcc only
<docdrow16> ok, you can reboot it now. it'll take some minutes to read
<docdrow16> and stable ?
<docdrow16> xenodm?
<kl0wn> thats called freedom!
<kl0wn> also i kept chewing on my thumb on LSD then i thought i'd bitten it off and then i could see blood all over my keyboard
<kl0wn> An array maps numbers to strings. Bash 4 also has associative arrays (maps strings to strings). http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashSheet#Arrays http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/005 http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/syntax/arrays
<kl0wn> Svitkona: last question please: do you know which of the two is the right order? https://imgur.com/a/wW7kEBn
<kl0wn> shadowchaser: there is the one from Jens Gustedt
<byorgey> Surges can be significantly higher than that, though.
<byorgey> so its not so much about control of the layers but stuff defaulting to being master or not
<byorgey> fopso: ?
<byorgey> I would just prefer to not use software that has been politically subverted
<byorgey> JeffATL, 1999 with practices from 1970 maybe
<kit21> Zexaron: do you understand the basics of how submodules work?
<kit21> blackquasar: probably ( - :
<kit21> tensorflow looks like a build-depends nightmare, so I'd believe you're having trouble there
<kit21> plez diagnose me
<kit21> nm...found it
<page29> Yea I've been reading this as if Perflyst needed password-self-service for something that PWM couldn't do
<page29> http://mathb.in/27698
<page29> git checkout dev
<page29> feels like a perl job :/
<page29> marketing learning the internetz
<j0bk> how do you feel about small butts?
<j0bk> LambdaComplex Is it a KVM?
<j0bk> when moving to various directories i would like to not manually type ls
<j0bk> or 24/64
<j0bk> yes, what PlanckWalk said. the solution is C = floor (1.5 * d - epsilon)
<luphy> *service
<luphy> supernov2h: Or ip route
<luphy> signed integer overflow, yes please
<luphy> ehm, that cant be safe https://img.pr0gramm.com/2018/09/10/3e4a77b940e09463.jpg
<luphy> ananke: try monitoring execve
<infowolfe> OH OH
<infowolfe> <pragmaticenigma> it doesn't work :(
<infowolfe> ori: i think this is what kurahaupo was referring to: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spigot_algorithm
<infowolfe> discriminating against lazy foxes
<infowolfe> WHY!
<infowolfe> [ Youtuber mit Migrationshintergrund in Chemnitz unterwegs: "Rechter Mob? Mir tut hier keiner was" - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<ChinnoDog17> tomreyn, ok thanks, rebooting now
<ChinnoDog17> joohoi: has anyone posted in the community forum about the PPA having plugins? Might be worth an announcement
<ChinnoDog17> and passing count_value and sum_value
<Icewind23> I'm trying to auto-create directories when a new file is saved, but only when confirmed by user: http://vpaste.net/3Uwj0 the following will always create the directories and save the file. idk if there's a better approach to this
<Icewind23> each of the faders is motorised and it has an atmega328p on it
<Icewind23> guestt: alternatively,  you could install ubuntu, then we can support you here.
<Icewind23> fFtT ciw  etc. are so good
<Icewind23> how about n=2^16, so that n+1 is prime. then we get a field for both F_n and F_{n+1}. the multiplicative group of F_{n+1} has order n
<Guest42791> kmcelroy1: I would up doing process switch capture which is what I needed since packets were originated from the router
<Guest42791> Also I didn't receive any message telling me that my nick had been changed IRC side
<Guest42791> tee maybe
<Guest42791> turned out to be (one of) the best guesses
<Guest42791> I just don't know how, I'll give it a shot
<yggdrasi1> He was very smart
<yggdrasi1> I do type like a beast. :)
<yggdrasi1> buu: no, people are dumb
<yggdrasi1> Hi, what's the right usage of -isystem ?
<parliament20> You eat vegans ?
<parliament20> <dead_tilde> <space> produces just a space.
<parliament20> Sculptor: gotta get down on Friday
<parliament20> matt123: neuroscience probably
<svliege25> looks overkill
<svliege25> tgeeky, hundreds of years based on current usage levels
<svliege25> thanks, the problem only appears when the gnome screen size is too small - either horizontal or vertical size
<svliege25> alphamule: Well you are propagating it
<svliege25> <img src="data:image"  / svg+xml ,<svg><image xlink:href= 'https: //third-party.com / leak '></ image>
<niveus12> because it was theme from a cultish show
<niveus12> p.s. i see i have to correct alot of my vmaps
<niveus12> e.g. someone got cc'd on an issue via a email thread
<almack> Barf, yes the repo version is incredibly old.
<almack> mlehmk: fwiw the key is that just because a reference parameter is marked "const" doesn't actually imply const-ness at all - it just says the underlying value cannot be changed through that parameter, but it still can by changed by writing to other variables (or via side effects)
<almack> and who made bilbos sword
<almack> so just open that up in nano, and add the program i want to startup right?
<almack> Granted what use is there to say that every vector space has a basis
<almack> and/or is the source file uncompressed?
<avoid> \x if i know about C++ much i will must add backdoor on miners
<avoid> storedownloadd, storeaccountd, storeassetd ?
<avoid> Well « a good grasp of CT » may very well be oxymorous / antinomic
<avoid> TheoM: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<avoid> try adding TAG+="systemd" to your rule
<avoid> go to some abandoned and I suppose radioactive aircraft maintenence shop
<elkmoose13> and I don't think ghci lets you do it, for that matter
<elkmoose13> Not sure if this is the case on OpenBSD
<elkmoose13> so... building a whole computer would involve reinventing boolean logic, you'd need to come up with an adder using ternary logic gates
<elkmoose13> kmc: people with adhd always think they are sane.
<dryajov10> that's what i'm wondering, what hardware does it run on?
<dryajov10> jim: only if you can help me beat cmake into submission so I can build llvm, clang, up to date c / cpp libs, md, and then get firefox to build with electron after on a powerpc laptop.  If not, I dunno!
<dryajov10> BCMM: non-free doesn't exactly mean proprietary
<venom0021> anyway, I'm surprised that it crashes - did you get an Aw Snap?
<venom0021> How do I set the root import path in gcc?
<venom0021> ||cw: fs.com ftw :)
<venom0021> I used to wait indefinitely.
<venom0021> a segfault is always a bug :)
<venom0021> 8 seconds from room temperature to 340°C
<skace20> I have a optimus machine, I'll clean install Xubuntu, how do I set it up to use my nvidia card?
<skace20> anything working on that is a miracle
<skace20> Hello! 4 days ago, the pool transferred to my wallet 0.29xmrbut the funds have not yet come. The address of the wallet I checked it is correct. https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/Q32kRmw8SEVRb5KF8mdE?signature=e59e757f9deb564d20c2f074097345bba953ffdf82ccfa45ba10eff7f48eb306&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE1MzQ4MTMwMTF9 https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VDRy
<skace20> Honestly? I'd stash as much crap as I can somewhere on the Cloud (what does that even MEAN!?) and mail the rest to myself.
<sjourdois18> I am reading your link, hopefuly it will help
<sjourdois18> no it's not.
<sjourdois18> I'm gonna tell you guys a sad story
<Nudelsalat8> neither does utf8
<sjourdois18> Oh sure. Different flux. But same idea. :)
<Nudelsalat8> they probably already complain without added verbosity
<Nudelsalat8> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374338
<Nudelsalat8> chips n' gravy we call it
<Nudelsalat8> Do you have boost installed?
<Nudelsalat8> thanks for the additional feedback
<pumps14> ahtssss - 37.131.205.119 (RU - netname: INTERRA-NET-REVDA)
<pumps14> yeah if you go without a pulse for 20 seconds :D
<pumps14> http://ngx.cc/r/sub_filter
<guiverc_d> "Jones developed argyria, which permanently turned his skin a blue-grey color, by consuming home-made colloidal silver"
<guiverc_d> my god you people should work for the nsa :P
<guiverc_d> # # help pushd | head -2
<a3f0> werrd: irssi is terminal application
<a3f0> so do we just type that in or do we prefix it with something
<a3f0> tomreyn, shall I sudo it?
<a3f0> Exceptionally clear documentation too.
<a3f0> I'd get hella funny looks if I asked the facilities guy to add a box for a wall plate up in the drop ceiling.
<typedrat22> Helenah: but the density of disk platters has increased by orders of magnitude since then
<typedrat22> detha: thankies :)
<typedrat22> mochitsuki
<Zougloub19> might have been improved since
<Zougloub19> i have task to develop pseudo device driver
<Zougloub19> Hi, I declare a fixed-regulator in the device tree of a iMx6 and associate a gpio; but when examine the state of the gpios it's mark as 'lo'
<Zougloub19> Our work is not complete.
<Ivan|-_-|8> it even does the right thing for a bare host name, although not for a rooted tld
<Ivan|-_-|8> BenderRodriguez, He's just on vacation
<Ivan|-_-|8> dila: its continu, the amount of different configurations ar infinit
<Ivan|-_-|8> othias: thats a glorious analogy
<fatalbit18> i'll try that now
<fatalbit18> tomreyn: yes, didn't freeze on windows
<fatalbit18> betawaffle16: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<fatalbit18> you'd still be using Network.Socket, but you'd be turning the network handles into Handles as in System.IO.Handle
<fatalbit18> hm, well the script should only touch the install part, so technicaly the refresh isn't needed to test it. but I have no idea why the test then worked the first time
<tobasco> tomreyn: based on what you said, I'm going through the installer again in a Virtualbox VM with EFI enabled. I'll see if the result can boot on my new laptop.
<tobasco> Xiretza: they could at least check the PKGBUILDs and make sure sources are pointing to authentic ones
<tobasco> in the end, it involves expending at least a little effort
<tobasco> pacmd 'update-sink-proplist alsa_output.pci-0000_06_04.0.analog-surround-51 device.description="Speakers"'  -- For example.
<tobasco> it's probably more efficient too
<landonf6> pride is the worst at workplace
<landonf6> for example to stick to R if none given
<landonf6> don't go on #php
<landonf6> Johnjay: did you at least create the fifo?
<skibo7> deepy: What do you mean?
<skibo7> OnceMe: however that will do nothing for the responses from the node application
<skibo7> mamed, it seems to me that you're going to use it for production, aren't you? :)
<depesz10> at work, I just watch the bundle: '$ ls path/to/dist/* | entr ctags -R .' <-- more or less that
<skibo7> as you wish
<depesz10> so the limit of the contour integral will be a real number equal to the cosine integral you want to compute
<skibo7> im buying it anyways
<depesz10> which forms a fine intermetallic with solder
<skibo7> Is there a Sanguino specific file that I can look at that holds those AVRdude values so I can copy them directly to the command line ?
<depesz10> yeah, dpkg-reconfigure
<depesz10> If we dont want PPP (and lets be honest, routers just for the purpose of doing PPPs is crazy and expensive)
<depesz10> SideFX: Should be able to figure it out by exponents 10^x * 10^y = 10^(x+y)
<make91_0> tu veux pas te mettre en disponibilité de lbc 1 mois ?
<make91_0> You can just move the buffers around and put the important ones at top with smaller numbers
<make91_0> So if you're all ten people in a room, one of you is illegitimate
<make91_0> well other religions are just religions and not governments
<make91_0> i tried codensitying it away, which got it down to 20%, but at the cost of significantly more allocations
<krainboltgreene9> Jan-: it turns of cli() but remembers the previous setting
<krainboltgreene9> I'll be back if it doesn't. Thanks for the help..
<krainboltgreene9> i mean cli commands to pastebins
<krainboltgreene9> rafasc: same, flaming openbsd was just opportunistic
<azl_> kepler: p2p means peer have generally equall function in protocol
<azl_> i thought nand was meant to run hot
<azl_> igoryonya: hmmm - not sure, ran into a similar issue once but it was the perms on .Xauthority
<azl_> Ah it is the Adafruit Feather specification so probably 3.3v
<malkauns> Ciao
<malkauns> ill just replace with dwXXX1 so i notice if need be
<malkauns> and then you're reduced to dimension 1 -- you are looking for x_n such that some polynomial x_n doesn't vanish
<GhostInTheShell2> so  p = atoi(argv[1]);
<GhostInTheShell2> Karlton: we want to discuss the different sides of this objectively please stop trolling
<GhostInTheShell2> For what is the file manager?
<GhostInTheShell2> just inline subraction by 1?
<GhostInTheShell2> I'd say give it another shot
<MrHappyPants> The distro I was thinking of is running "fine" right now, because the people don't really have to do anything much beyond maintain their cosmetic additions and their special package list
<MrHappyPants> rather than going down this multiple-server-sync route
<MrHappyPants> is it EULA proof?
<MrHappyPants> In everything, yes
<MrHappyPants> because typeclasses can lead to polymorphic recursion, which can only be resolved by runtime information
<MrHappyPants> i'm still wondering how this dance works after the initial readiness
<lsell22> texla: you can always take a screenshot
<lsell22> rfleming: deleting/reconnecting removed the nameserver 8.8.8.8 line from the resolv.conf and caused the dns to not resolve again
<sipior29> going to run "pkg_add -u"
<sipior29> btw. today is mr olympia 2018
<sipior29> if you make an enemy and you're on AWS, you could easily get a 10K/month bill from aws...
<sipior29> RhodiumToad: https://pastebin.com/H6caYu0X - this is 8-1-2018 and instance was operational
<dontspeak12> no, x86 32 bit. Old AMD Athlon..
<dontspeak12> so now when you call `All`, you won't give it IsZero
<dontspeak12> cpama, did you load it explicitly, or are you using ssh-agent?
<dontspeak12> the more you know
<dontspeak12> One sec, I'll show you the question
<puck23> it's really awful
<puck23> I meant ayecee
<puck23> if someone is specifically targeting you, they will probably find whatever service you have running on whatever port(s)
<e216> or an i oversimplifying it
<e216> kmc, they have the gigga factory
<e216> The second list doesn't start, for infinite lists.
<e216> specifically for the concepts, yes
<JD|cloud8> h_1, h_n  must be real coefficient
<JD|cloud8> Bajax: That would be a sign the hardware is unstable
<JD|cloud8> what i learned here is that if you do recovery only based on signature and message, there is an ambiguity that there can be up to 2 or 4 different pubkeys that would actually match, and this is why SECP256k1 recovery invented the "recovery id" which is a value 0 - 3, which shows I think where in the coordinate system in the elliptic crypto that the pubkey is located -
<meshugga8> leonardus: is that a screengrab from doom 3?
<meshugga8> Try channel 1 or 11
<meshugga8> cat error.log; truncate -s0 error.log;
<meshugga8> when it isnt true
<meshugga8> it remains hugely addictive to write. i'm just looking for posative excuses i guess
<supergonkas19> Having a native Gmail app would be really interesting
<supergonkas19> picky picky
<supergonkas19> or at least a young and unpredictable one
<supergonkas19> Could someone recommend a good PDF editor for Mint? I just need to tick a few boxes and write my name in a few boxes.
<supergonkas19> ....which is also... not conductive :P
<esrarkesh> it was an indiegogo campaign, that went so badly the backers were refunded
<esrarkesh> on the plus side, I have WF pulling tweets and displaying them nicely! *does a little dance*
<esrarkesh> ((()))
<RaNa26> show your setup
<RaNa26> unironically 10 years
<RaNa26> hstl: don't know. obviously tomorow feels he understands the problem well enough to say it's possible.
<alisdair1> actually, I guess I'm not sorry. it makes all of YOU jokers a lot easier to take :P
<alisdair1> which has p and 1 - p
<alisdair1> Coffee: New ghosts would suuuuuuuuck for people who keep PMs open for logs, like me
<alisdair1> Short Message Service
<floppym11> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHVLxm8U-0
<floppym11> for that case, you may prefer to use lateral joins
<floppym11>  14:30:16 up 984 days, 16:56,  1 user,  load average: 0.23, 0.07, 0.06
<thomasem28> minor changes to even unrelated parts of the program sometimes cause things to start or stop working
<thomasem28> and another -exec, no need for xargs
<thomasem28> benbrown: So, does your vim setup allow you to jump with 100% correctness to all symbols?
<suppahsrv> squ: mpeg-4 is a lot of things
<suppahsrv> igemnace: but in this case, the `pass secret` contains 6 different `let` commands, and it seems overkill to have 6 different system execute
<suppahsrv> I will make a script for creating users by hand this weekend (have an old one but need to test it) so maybe could make few account upon request for now, though dont want it to become habbit
<toxync1825> PTC is for other types of protection
<toxync1825> -*ducats- XMR price successfully updated.
<toxync1825> Gogo - 84.173.70.183 (DE - netname: DTAG-DIAL20)
<toxync1825> the weird thing is, that most nationalist parties are extremely liberal too, so they don't want higher wages or less taxes for lower income, they was the opposite, more redistribution from the bottom to the top.
<Eisenhans20> they document crucial part of program behavior in the second to last option argument description. nice
<Eisenhans20> rajrajraj: Please read the documentation I linked.
<Eisenhans20> ab2: yes
<Eisenhans20> ok i have a buddylist bar hidden wich is vertical
<CuriousLearner5> Blondie101010: In fact, that's been the largest and most common attack I've had to investigate.  employees being ignorant and installing malware.
<CuriousLearner5> I highly doubt Qualys itself uses the word "critical" in its description.
<CuriousLearner5> it's hard to diagnose this without looking at the program
<CuriousLearner5> like when networkmanager gets an update, network connectivity will stop working until I reboot
<CuriousLearner5> but satifide
<CuriousLearner5> if you give a non-existing buffer name, it's simply silently ignored
<jemurray> ad hom is when you cut down someone's argument based on them, not the merit of the argument. Simply noting that someone isn't exceptional at reading is not ad hom.
<jemurray> but that is my last resort
<jemurray> you can use $git checkout --theirs -- file_with_conflict.txt
<lol7685> especially non-games
<lol7685> there are worse places tho, sta mesa, sta ana blah blah
<lol7685> what's `openshift_nodes`?
<lol7685> chenpan: since your root filesystem is affected and you don't seem to have separate /boot, then certainly bootloader config will need adjusting. especially if you don't use UUIDs
<lol7685> NTFS volume version is 3.1.
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-28
<igor_opaniuk28> Besides I'm warming up to terminal buffers, I just need to configure it a bit more.
<igor_opaniuk28> from discussion to fight accusation, eh?
<igor_opaniuk28> chomwitt: if you're not already using SASL it's worth seeing if your client supports it, as it avoids that problem
<igor_opaniuk28> well you can always :r !command
<igor_opaniuk28> digmbot: marry me
<igor_opaniuk28> The user should have got uid 1000
<jamesd1> sorry, just couldn't wrap my head around no public IP - just needed to understand what the ISP was doing ;)
<jamesd1> anyone else with problem in kmail that folder tree cannot be clicked anymore?
<jamesd1> \x: 1,572.247769
<jokke26> bunbunbunbunny: we need better explanation
<jokke26> enlighten me if you can spare some time
<jokke26> ellyacht: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<jokke26> Fuchikoma_: no joke, even doing a 1" thread is a nightmare
<Mir1> ok, thanks for your investigations! rock <-> hard place :(
<Mir1> edrocks: https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/static/applevel-consistency.html#NON-SERIALIZABLE-CONSISTENCY also has some discussion
<Mir1> hum... amazon.com shows books on both number theory and algebra...
<Mir1> not sure if that's what you meant
<indrora_> aaqui no fue la fiesta de dedspedida de no sé quién?
<indrora_> shitt trigger
<indrora_> | __| _ \_ _|   \ /_\ \ / / | | |
<indrora_> haha it runs on wine too xD
<pglife_bot17> then you're a terrible admin and deserve whatever happens to you
<pglife_bot17> xs ++ ys is linear time and spaces in xs, constant time and space in ys
<pglife_bot17> there is an advantage to have an Applicative but not a Monad
<Widdershins13> I'm not 'Murican
<Widdershins13> bls: the Google gateway changed nothing for me, I was using deja news long before Google got them
<Widdershins13> lotus|NUC : installing dconf-editor anyways for more tweaks just in case. thank you for the tip
<Widdershins13> jim arch has no issue with ath9k so more than likely windows 10 and Antergos won't either.
<Widdershins13> I'm assuming you're referring to the iptables netfiltering package for linux, it's name is plural, not singular and most don't type it in all caps
<dahlia5> chron0: here's a gift for that special girl in your life: https://www.amazon.de/House-Kerzen-Xstrong-Tierversuche-Hergestellt/dp/B07D5PHXMM/
<dahlia5> [quote] sorry, ran into trouble looking that up for you
<dahlia5> there's something inside that prevents that from working. I had a few rounds of "WTF were you thinking" with (former) UBNT-stig and (former) UBNT-ancheng about that.
<dahlia5> dunno about concepts but what's wrong with std::is_floating_point<T>?
<dahlia5> ÅñcèÕF®s–lÅøƒÄY•Öi†˶–õÄZF›§Vü쒏ºSTšˆpâ¶"‹9
<Algent7> Cultist: if I may ask what is the end goal/purpose or the custom ISO?
<Algent7> BitchX
<Algent7> making assumptions in C is a slippery slope, and based on what he asked why would you assume his implementation?
<Algent7> jalla jalla
<Algent7> multiplying max unsigned number with itself returns 1 because of overflow? https://gcc.godbolt.org/z/Y0E4yf
<basic`22> Z/pZ is a field, we're now talking about (Z/pZ)* (the multiplicative group)
<basic`22> my hashrate wll be 100 kh
<jr_net4> no idea what's going on, but I can say that I've had it happen to me
<jr_net4> nano has the benefit of being practially a uno but in a smaller form factor
<jr_net4> Note that the "unix://" prefix is nginx-specific, uwsgi does not need it
<jr_net4> I had top running during the last stall.  KiB Mem :  1015744 total,   879160 free  looks like not a memory problem.
<xebfe_> yup it is, the time stamp is newer
<xebfe_> Hello, why can't I solve csc^-1(sqrt(2)) by: csc(x) = sqrt(2), 1/sinx = sqrt(2). No value of x will work.
<xebfe_> Assets under management: 5.1 trillion USD (January 31, 2018
<xebfe_> ovbiously spelled correctly.
<xebfe_> e olvidado que
<pvdp28> lets see this function.
<pvdp28> How exactly have you defined the “less than” relation?
<pvdp28> it's just plain commandline
<MC_saban> (also, notice how that implementation allows for either `asserteq(a, b)` or `asserteq(a, b, "some explanation which is shown if the assert fails")` :) )
<pvdp28> will trip raspi vrm
<MC_saban> I am having a batch job that runs ffmpeg every night. Depending on the computer this runs on (one of many we have) I get mixed results with fonts.
<MC_saban> sorry, it's just loginwindow in the task list
<MC_saban> luck is not a factor
<MC_saban> rorx: it's seller is If Then, Dev LLC, it was updated sept 13 of this year
<MC_saban> nobody should trust one that doesn't have it implemented
<wolph> shipping weight would certainly be somnething that should be a fixed field
<wolph> emg: i know the basic form ahead of time, but not the exact text.
<wolph> Halfway between 2 and 5 in primes
<dexter022> but you said, F is not (should not) be included
<dexter022> !s Then Their Ear Falls Off
<ubot5> dexter022: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dexter022> I'm the admin, but I'm just trying to determine if there are other clients connected--sadly, the remote network's gateway is the same IP as this one
<dexter022> which is normally x264, which is much better
<dexter022> if someone went in here complaining about "accidentally hitting j so i always go down" noone would suggest crazy solutions like remapping that or taking out the key
<OliverUv6> LjL, if its urgent and straightforward i might be able to
<OliverUv6> that is litererally the longest you possibly could have an iPhone 7 for
<OliverUv6> f is a function:  f(0) has just one value.
<OliverUv6> matelot: usb is fine, and better
<OliverUv6> not 10 days
<OliverUv6> it originated before monitors were as you know them
<eggie> ReedK0: whether someone can decompile your binary and find out what it does has nothing to do with whether it was compiled for Linux, or whether you made a package out of it.
<eggie> i suppose you think these programs are stupid as well
<eggie> and people with bad english skill for which we do all this , know that?
<lk28> well, it's "hacky" not because of the IOMMU setup itself, but because of the way I had to modify the VM to make it work...
<lk28> aclaivi: problems for database stuff,  1. I don't know C, 2. their SQL is bad
<lk28> thats fucking useless
<lk28> <gtmanfred> what are you running docker on?
<commandoline11> that was in 7th grade
<commandoline11> so I should use shielded cable if possible
<commandoline11> need longer cock tho
<shepdelacreme7> oops. if the f'-(open interval) were open then f'-1(open set) = f'-1(countable union of open intervals) = countable union of f'-1(open interval) = countable union of open sets = open, so f' would be continuous
<shepdelacreme7> I have found it less buggy then ubuntu or fedora
<shepdelacreme7> sauvin: i'm talking about calling 100 functions with 100 parameters each, this is the Windows API
<shepdelacreme7> and here i just was thinking my esp needed to be stronger
<shepdelacreme7> no, nobody ever
<KBme17> like marks, i didn't even know what those were
<KBme17> nice that's going to be my next project but i think i'm going to use dunst
<KBme17> supercharge: hmm, I don't really know who to contact in that case. Could you file a bug at https://crbug.com/new with the component Platform>Extensions>Documentation? Maybe the right people would be able to take a look at it.
<chamunks-> Anyway, my quesiton was: are there cases where the compiler can freely chose to copy or move?
<chamunks-> So I am in now
<chamunks-> wouldn't petrol soluble mean that gasoline would dissolve it?
<Kandarihu15> that's gonna be a clusterfuck
<Kandarihu15> *bet
<Kandarihu15> yeah, wr mem and reload
<Kandarihu15> it was rather straightforward
<Kandarihu15> That_Guy_Anon: Fatal error compiling: Connection refused; try again later
<coolacid21> fooman2011, i think shutdown is actuall active low (this is pretty common)
<coolacid21> Timvde: I bind ctrl-Z => /input jump_last_buffer_displayed
<coolacid21> what's nice about this approach is that it doesn't introduce dependencies between the different versions, it just takes advantage of how they happen to end up with the same "normalisation"
<coolacid21> BryanWB is it a piece of shit
<coolacid21> Bond4 will allow the use of all members, but i think it's still dependent on the hashing policy the kernel uses
<v45h14> americunt ignorance
<v45h14> you trolls arent even funny
<v45h14> (r u d e)
<v45h14> and associahedra and hence A-infinity categories
<nmk15> and if you're already root...
<nmk15> birth of my daughter was not a 'good day', there were lots of issues
<nmk15> and by that i dont mean, spend $250k/yr in medical costs on them
<nmk15> If you can't get them wet, do they ever drink?
<KanjiMonster6> so i wgot all of it, and im converting the files that changed from gif to png 2014 and forward
<KanjiMonster6> Koragg: you're welcome
<KanjiMonster6> just be aware of something called "DNS rebinding attack prevention"
<KanjiMonster6> doesn't segfault for me, still using vtnerd's fork though
<nssy> Hi @all. Do you know an option, a script or whatever to be able to click directly on a long URL. Currently long urls are tuncated and when I click my browser try to open the truncated url. I have to do “alt+L” and click to the url but it's not really handy.
<nssy> otherwise, marketshare will remain low
<nssy> ???? this chat is getting confusing to me
<Guest36973> radens: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<Guest36973> one last q
<Guest36973> or maybe I am not searching right
<Bga3> Anyone in here have any experience working with minicom or picocom?
<Bga3> strange.
<Bga3> gentauro: Just encode possible failure with Maybe. It's the clean way and after doing it for a bit you might feel enlightenment coming your way.
<Bga3> Num c => (c, c) -> c
<Bga3> src/bin/pg_dump/pg_dump.c
<Amirag> so you use the 200 as a wallet?
<Amirag> that is the local path of the script, yeah?
<Amirag> mar77i, you were sending stdout to stderr.
<ltomasbo19> whats the color code for gray? (in schemes) '%666666' doesnt seem to work.
<ltomasbo19> 2018-08-01 11:57:17: Can't create file 'error_log.txt' to store output.  Continuing...
<ltomasbo19> k[x]/x^2, clearly
<ltomasbo19> I did? In what way? o.O
<ltomasbo19> x1bncwn: I don't store plain text passwords for every system I access on every system I access.
<thai_> whoever: I entered 3.3.  your regex requires a sfaractional didgit, did you realise?
<thai_> Huh, there is no cabal-install version 2.2.0.1
<thai_> my cpus hit 67c and there's the smell of soy sauce coming from the heatsinks?????
<thai_> I imagine that this is to do with the recent spamming?
<zajdeee8> hey iCookie
<zajdeee8> emma: yeah so how those sectors get into that state is when a sector write is interrupted (or just bad) and when the drive comes back around to try to read it, the CRC it wrote to be sure the data was correct didn't match
<zajdeee8> There are many fine alternatives.
<zajdeee8> `r` isn't ambiguous, but it says it is
<zajdeee8> I have a Jenkins job, I wish for it to monitor a random third party git repo and run when there are new commits to it, is this possible?
<zajdeee8> Kremator: it doesn't matter, because adrenaline, endorphins, etc are already in play
<|Tux|28> for this exercise, it doesn't matter. Literally do this
<|Tux|28> xXConfederation of PizzaXx
<|Tux|28> ski: That question is rather simple to answer, but give me a definition of `art` and a definition of `science` that you have in mind first.
<dsockwell9> Psi-Jack, simpler times vpn thing
<dsockwell9> http://www.vex.net/~trebla/humour/tautologies.html #0
<dsockwell9> the current 6/7/8 size, and the new plus size
<dsockwell9> so for my standards this solution is not really acceptable
<MuffinMedic19> like your gf
<MuffinMedic19> I mean... I don't know where to start even, I sincerely admit I successfully avoided reading full zsh manual.
<MuffinMedic19> https://thehackernews.com/2018/08/google-mobile-location-tracking.html
<Yash19> add a current limiter to your washing maschine
<Yash19> After an initial completely unscientific speed test, the difference seems somewhat negligible, but I am going to be iterating this over several thousand files, so I will use the single fork.
<Bryan792> yeah, now compinit is running, it seems to complete as expected. but its weird that compinit is only working when its sourced in a startup file. I can't just autoload, then call compinit. Unless .zcompdump is causing issues?
<Yash19> I had the chance to meet David Lynch that night. He was shooting a car ad at the same location and a friend got us in :-)
<Bryan792> will do, thank you
<Yash19> Actually, I'd forgotten why I never come here...but liberal use of /ignore will solve that. Moving on, then! :D
<Bryan792> saved it as filemove.sh  in $HOME , and in ssh console "bash filemove.sh"
<Bryan792> Where I take the file. From a git repo in specific branch for a bugfix?
<Bryan792> ugh. If only everyone just accepted dropping IRC lol
<havok88> yeah, I'll use sudo tar -cvpzf HomeBackup.tar.gz /Home/prince
<havok88> I have a question I have a input file with the following pattern , COUNTRY:NAME:QUANTITY:PRICE  and I want the script to show COUNTRY and PRICE only is there a way to do it ?
<havok88> !quote find infographic
<ubot5> havok88: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eviljarred12> (no, I'm not compiling C code with a C++ compiler)
<eviljarred12> akdev: alcoholics go to meetings
<eviljarred12> so, if i want a mini PCIe wireless card that I can use in hostap mode, and i want it to be less than $30 USD, and i would prefer it to work on openbsd and freebsd and linux, and i would prefer it to allow broadcasting multiple SSIDs at once.....what should i get?
<eviljarred12> not sure is_standard_layout is possible to determine only with other traits either
<MrRobot710> *was invented for
<MrRobot710> so if i wanted to download say .....200 gig a month its not really worth mobile data fees
<MrRobot710> dataN_: aw man
<MrRobot710> Essadon: So you have 0 = integral on this annulus f(z) dz = integral on S(z_0,R) f(z) dz - integral on S(z_0,r) f(z) dz (by elementary vector calculus).
<EPiSKiNG-1> lnnb: i try do it again and its the same ending for the output
<EPiSKiNG-1> Actually, I don't even know how this schematic is supposed to work - you've got RESET commoned to SW1,2,3,TLS,SDA,SCL,(etc.)
<EPiSKiNG-1> which has become victimhood
<EPiSKiNG-1> probably the switch is limiting
<EPiSKiNG-1> Also there is a GUI for weechat
<codepreneur26> 4 choose 1 ways of doing that then we need to pick 5 of 13 possible values
<codepreneur26> gronke: then use while (//g) instead of for (//)
<djwong3> madLyfe: is that a CLI client?
<djwong3> you unconscious mind
<djwong3> can be very defeating
<djwong3> diverdude: also can you post the output of `file ueyesdk-setup-4.90.06-usb-amd64.gz.run`?
<djwong3> damn right you did... some of those drives are $4000
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-29
<M3nti0n3> Specs:  The basement router is set up as 192.168.1.1   and the 2nd floor router is set up as 192.168.1.20
<M3nti0n3> so it appears to be identical in function
<M3nti0n3> brett1479: do you know how the denominator of 2(|a|^2 + 1) is derived? I'm still having trouble jumping from x^4 - a^4| < e to |x^2 - a^2| < min(1,e/{ 2(a^2+1) } )
<Nocty> Course, everytime she says it it sounds like she's saying "Hey silly!"
<Nocty> :t Constrained
<Nocty> or just add that line to vimrc ?
<Nocty> while using the disk its unencrypted
<Nocty> there's some post going around about how some lady put "const" in the linux kernel and got a scholarship
<abernix_27> caveman: no, but those are 3 popular choices.
<abernix_27> So `max' 0 n = 0; max' n 0 = 0; max' m n = max m n` for AntiZipList.
<abernix_27> ryuo, yup, I suspect it's in there, I'd just like to figure out which schema to look at
<abernix_27> The real reason is concentration and accessibility. I cannot trust my self not to wander off in my head if I don't take it seriously. I can't take literature seriously if it's not in paper form.
<ioni28> "the confederation of the original Thirteen Colonies into one republic was influenced by the political system developed by the Iroquois Confederacy as were many of the democratic principles which were incorporated into the Constitution itself"
<ioni28> I agree that unions should usually be wrapped in a struct, but I'd still consider that "using unions", which it looked like you were arguing against
<ioni28> fromBeyond: because it is "not an interactive shell" - one that you're typing commands into
<ioni28> marriage is on my list, right after suicide
<ioni28> you'll get differently shaped/sized/skewed boxes depending on where you are in the world, for instance
<ioni28> ur a liar :(
<refp19> I'm just trying to leap the mental chasm from having stuff in an ass. array to declaring variables
<refp19> but doesn't it store local var temperature in global var Temperature?
<avarage28> is there any good tool to watch the behavior of a TCP stream? rtt, evolution of window, resends, dup acks, things like that
<avarage28> well hydrogen is given off at the cathode and oxygen at the anode
<avarage28> Is it a general behaviour of linux terminals to send the same bytes as \C-_ sends when typing \C-/?
<avarage28> "it's very simle, I'm right they're wrong" the people who demanded thsi behavior didn't buy that argument then
<avarage28> \\\---\\\, its even better, so you should get more uptime
<avarage28> sql standard
<DeliriumTremens1> it must be a parameter for it to unify
<DeliriumTremens1> how much ram is in it?
<DeliriumTremens1> hmm could've sworn I tried enabling AllowAmbiguousTypes when I was tinkering with this, did see it in the error
<applejack1> me out
<applejack1> darkmeson: dd is supposed to use the optimum block size for the device automatically no?
<applejack1> i feel desperation here... :/
<wiiaam12> are you here to argue with people ? who is asking you to trust me ?
<wiiaam12> its less efficient than storing them as bytea
<wiiaam12> If your monitor is flickering when you connect/disconnect a resistive load elsewhere, then it's either your mains, or the monitor at fault. If the mains is not a very high resistance, that is an actual fault in the monitor.
<wiiaam12> mini you need muscles
<AppStore17> he runs a fishing equipment shop
<AppStore17> yeah, the switch IP is actually in my arp table but packets do not arrive
<AppStore17> (when the function was called from lua_call or lua_pcall or from lua, that is - if you call C from C then the stack is unchanged)
<AppStore17> wudo_honour,
<detseg> that's not a choice for inner-city folks is it?
<detseg> so there's still a market for desktop vs17 c++ apps?
<detseg> cthulchu: tell itunes to ignore that phone
<r4nt19> what does the script do ?
<r4nt19> Bits to bits to pieces to pieces.
<r4nt19> nggraham: awesome, thanks
<Zeising21> fuck no
<Zeising21> gurki, hmm
<Zeising21> how many you want?
<Zeising21> degrеe іѕ not doiᥒɡ Aⅼlah іѕ dοiᥒɡ
<Zeising21> that does a chdir?
<amuck26> m_ben: https://github.com/pangloss/vim-javascript
<amuck26> viktorbraun: math doesn't have a single foundation so it depends on which one you choose
<amuck26> (Eq a, Functor f) => f a -> f (a -> Bool)
<amuck26> for the curious :D
<Guest59850> there is your freedom :) you chose not to have to come up with a lot of money per month to maintain a fixed address... you're free to do it...
<Guest59850> I have successfully configured the kernel, I tried running make && make modules_install but the following error popped up:
<Guest59850> is there any way to install linux, fresh  ... without killing my existing grub dual boot setup?
<Guest59850> Even though it might actually be easier to just define that customers use http-01 and we use dns-01 by default
<u6319> the patched font btw is fura (license issues) if you used nerdfonts
<u6319> all the colors of the rainbow and the script says everyone is green
<u6319> I think sometimes you can help make it easier by breaking large functions down into smaller ones with descriptive names
<u6319> i haven't found a non-paywalled coding standard that seems particularly authoritative yet
<Guest4374> MAGIC: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Guest4374> I've never seen that before a discussion here a few days ago. Why do people do sudo su?
<Guest4374> nikopol_jenkins:  Hello, how is it going?
<Guest4374> cabal new-* is awesome
<Guest4374> You're wiping free space so it shouldn't matter right?
<tmandry> eu-west-1b specifically
<tmandry> i cant find my soic8 clip
<tmandry> https://vid.pr0gramm.com/2018/09/13/266ed52b3f977d89.mp4
<tmandry> enzotib No, it does not. But ls "path with/white space" does. The declare command looks promising, though. In case you wonder. I've got the sting as an element of "$@". It contains '--destinamtion=path with/whitespace'. Now I have put everything behind the = in a variable.
<Zombie_Ryushu> ArahaelPi: Probably depends which work is being referred to... the great thing about the higher order functions used by Lens is that they are really widely applicable, so that things other than fancy record updates can use e.g. the optimisations afforded by Kan extensions
<Zombie_Ryushu> according to legend, you stop fairies by scattering a lot of something small, and they have to count them all before going on
<Zombie_Ryushu> to get these bugs and problems
<Zombie_Ryushu> dff if you executed the dd command correctly, it would have wiped all of disk0
<Zombie_Ryushu> https://docs.pagure.org/pagure/usage/flags.html ?
<ffernand10> I don't know actually, I'll test it for a while first anyway
<ffernand10> Argh, duh.
<ffernand10> sigh, third time's the charm: $'s/\r$//'
<ffernand10> yes that's what Submit does
<ffernand10> was doing some basic physics stuff in C but thats not C specific
<ffernand10> That seems like a drastic conclusion
<ffernand10> why people consider fundamental theorem of algebra important ?
<ffernand10> teward: thanks.  use case is i'm responding to webhooks from a web service that doesn't have an ip whitelist.. so i'm blocking traffic that doesn't have a special header that the web service sends.
<ffernand10> MBA started at $1899 I think
<ffernand10> phlux: maybe you want /set weechat.look.buffer_time_format "${color:250}%H:${color:245}%M:${color:240}%S"
<ffernand10> still my son starts school soon so ima get something going
<ffernand10> https://pastebin.com/
<ffernand10> people are just lazy and don't want to type
<ffernand10> i have a Sun keyboard with a USB-thingy
<ffernand10> again, thats discussed in the first paper above
<ffernand10> So probably best way is to write a script that just dumps all commit hashes of both directories in two files and then go one by one over them until they diverge :D
<ffernand10> fastputty: did oyu also "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<ffernand10> yo tomreyn - still not listed here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+question/140344
<ffernand10> LeoNerd: What is 'Tickit::Widget::VTerm'?
<ffernand10> and a lot of mentally ill, unpaid-yet-weaponized useful idiots too
<ffernand10> I loathe buying them for my older DMMs
<Bram12> (because they both phone home...a LOT)
<Bram12> if bot really is the empty set, then r -> bot is either a singeton set (if r is the empty set) or the empty set (if r is not the empty set).  (r -> bot) -> bot, double negation, is the proof irrelevance operation.  all you know is that there is a proof of r or not, but you do not care what it is.  it's like classical logic
<Bram12> and latest seems to be 2.12 now
<Bram12> sfaxon: yeah Im a video guy, use fcpx and premiere. I got filmic way back when you guys added animorphic support for the moondog labs lens
<Bram12> whats the recommended way to do timeouts without async exceptions
<Bram12> got a haemorrhoid so I'll give that a miss
<Bram12> glad you  found it :)
<Bram12> albech: these are years old at this point.
<Bram12> Z-module: you are cool :)
<skunkworks11> eetu that doesn'T matter, check which server the DNS request went to
<skunkworks11> literally nothing
<dupondje16> sloth: yes.
<dupondje16> that still doesn't resolve the issue for other chat program users
<dmnd6> between 00:00 and 23:59
<dmnd6> the complete lack of for loops in haskell means that list comprehensions are more readily available, such that the use of (!!) is then less frequently used.
<dmnd6> Which set-theoreic notion of function?
<Iamnacho28> also if you have connection tracking in the middle somewhere that may also have interesting consequences
<Iamnacho28> Time-Warp: here you go
<Iamnacho28> also theres plenty of programmers out there who dont have to be bribed or manipulated. thelly just do it
<Iamnacho28> Do you know what an NI 43-101 is?
<codebytere14> so my question is unanswered, so I have created a partition on md0 but I cannot see this partitioned device anywhere. So that I can make it luks partiton. what is the name of my new partiion? bls darkmeson
<codebytere14> i cant find an esp32 dev board laying around
<codebytere14> aaah... I haven't tried TOR.. .I'll give it a shot. Thanks Futurian
<codebytere14> no_gravity: I use it all the time
<nexxus618> No. It means YOU did something wrong.
<nexxus618> other trick: start wireshark on your pc, then power up the router
<nexxus618> i don't think most lists like that are gonna more useful than topic/user count, especially on weekends
<nexxus618> well, except when you burn bootloader. I think it gets filled with 0x0 or 0xF (can't remember which).
<nexxus618> hmm how do you mean? previous bash versions will still have it's own files and the new ones can be converted to new format
<nexxus618> Orbstheorem: nope.
<PoueT23> i dont have big boobs garyzeasshole
<PoueT23> thanks so much darkmeson! :)
<C-Keen8> Literally, it's a binch of ram/flash/eeprom start and size, block size entried in a structure.  Datasheets should enable expanding that easily enough.
<C-Keen8> people taking calc 3
<SjB15> Because it's in a column expression.
<SjB15> it exists as a default place for certain tools to connect to
<SjB15> Lenovo installed a malicious CA cert to intercept https traffic on their laptops until they got caught.
<SjB15> join ##hardware
<SjB15> I looked up the meaning of "snob" and it doesn't sound too bad
<SjB15> peerce: How do i do that then?
<AJ_Z020> please stop giving bad advice
<AJ_Z020> Urchin[emacs]:  have you seen an old typewriter?
<AJ_Z020> Sorry. Not unanswerable. But not easier to answer than your first one.
<light23> hrnz just quickly calculated that in the head
<light23> I got a fairly modern i5, 16GB ram and ssd
<light23> caskit: Haskell, here. :)
<SiFuh20> Calling sh seems like an odd thing to do when the argument was for replacing it
<SiFuh20> if you write a file with, say, visual studio, and then try to check it in using cygwin/babun git, it'll be 755
<LeandroLuiz18> lmao imagine being old and dying earlier than me, must suck lol
<SiFuh20> what happened to linus?
<LeandroLuiz18> Just helping you know your target potential sponsor better as you reach out 😄
<Literallie3> BESTES
<Literallie3> i assume it's to stop people guessing the links and not paying for a sub
<Literallie3> 'Set coordinates expression for top left, top right, bottom left and bottom right corners'
<Sirocco14> hrnz: arr, like matrix ?
<Sirocco14> Stutters: Code of Conduct
<Sirocco14> yeah so |z| <= K... i think
<Sirocco14> Hi, does anybody know of a command line tool to download fb videos? Something like youtube-dl
<Sirocco14> yes.
<Sirocco14> sure you fugured it out
<vbgunz> hotest CPU is running at 195.8F lol - 91C
<vbgunz> No, np, just so.
<vbgunz> I even used %q
<vbgunz> shit my bad, I said .pub
<dan-28> oldlaptop: probably at least some
<dan-28> Damar: I dont get any "type your password" as it should be.
<dan-28> Okay. I think I am understanding how this works a bit now. Thanks for the help caoliver!
<Lehvyn8> [ A seriously "oh crap" moment : Australian Railways - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<Lehvyn8> the openbsd way is to update the port so everyone can get the newer version
<Lehvyn8> so i know its not just a bugged out mobo
<Lehvyn8> :help map-overview -> http://vimhelp.appspot.com/map.txt.html#map-overview
<Lehvyn8> okuu, you can still see that e^(z+w) = e^ze^w
<yrlf7> Hi want to mine using my pc.
<yrlf7> maybe because the regex doesn't match and you discard its return code?
<anonymous20> oxo
<anonymous20> rouji: if you could try with vim -u NONE, maybe you will see what we're seeing
<anonymous20> anyways going to eat a mango then brush teeth and sleep going to the doctor tomorrow
<anonymous20> i did some OTA with nrf24l01 before
<anonymous20> for a while i was happy
<tismith8> well, guess ill spend the morning trashinging everything by removing all structs. :)
<tismith8> Iarla after that echo "blacklist brcmsmac" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tismith8> set shell=False
<tismith8> I'm a woman
<GeekShadow18> git show/log acts differently for those
<GeekShadow18> no_gravity: made any progress? I'm very interested in it :)
<GeekShadow18> [WIKIPEDIA] Alien (creature in Alien franchise) | "The "Alien"  (colloquial:  "Xenomorph XX121"; binomial: Internecivus raptus ["murderous thief"]) is a fictional endoparasitoid extraterrestrial species that is the eponymous antagonist of the Alien film series. The species made its debut in the film Alien (1979), and reappeared in the sequels Aliens..." | https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alien_(creature_in_Alien_franchise)
<GeekShadow18> dmwit: I can't quite make a whole lot of sense of the error messages yet, so I'll just post them: https://pastebin.com/6bk1EapG
<GeekShadow18> and bring emacs interface to the 21st century
<GeekShadow18> you'd want to output it a second time in less? then sure
<czwolf> autologin-guest=false
<czwolf> MLarabel, Brexit
<czwolf> It means so much, yet so little
<czwolf> dmwit, ok, I will try to read the archlinux page on cabal to see what I have done last year and try to do as you said, thank you
<bbt3134> how do we proctect those seeds in practice?
<bbt3134> enojelly: it's a movie
<bbt3134> Psi-Jack I think I saw you in Mint chat.
<Croepha13> i am using automount with freeipa but we aren't doing kerberos or anything
<Croepha13> TR1950X:  what OS/distro?
<pew15> the caption says: During electrotonic potential propagation, the potentials decay exponentially, and the temporal and spatial constants are key parameters of this process.
<pew15> Uh huh, and you're pasting this why?
<pew15> hmm and now /data/db is full of stuff
<pew15> the information on that support page is misleading then
<Dyonisos23> % where you at?
<pew15> It was on reordering for like an hor
<Dyonisos23> i am in freenode anyway
<Dyonisos23> ponyrider, sudo dd if=~/Downloads/devuan_ascii_2.0.0_amd64_dvd-1.iso of=/dev/sdc bs=512 && sync
<Dyonisos23> is the config stored on one of the hard drives?
<Swannie1> trying to install rapidminer on ubuntu 18.04
<Swannie1> yes. setting the bg colour would have given it that colour
<Swannie1> they're very sexually liberal if that matters...
<Swannie1> hello babes
<bin_zsh22> that's what windows are for
<bin_zsh22> No, I've just had college level chemistry classes
<xebfe_> what would I need to look for to determine if the script expects termguicolors
<xebfe_> oh what's that?
<xebfe_> Opened that file in a text editor but I don't know what the syntax error would be really..
<xebfe_> later I could replace Euler with something like RK4
<Snert__> It worked!
<Snert__> (`Ix' basically tells how to map the values of the type, plus array bounds, to a contiguous sequence of integers)
<Snert__> nolash: run the terminal in Emacs, maybe?
<Snert__> https://www.google.com/search?q=the+wave+arizona&source=lnms
<Snert__> cnx: :h ctrl-^
<Snert__> may not be a bash issue, but if anyone know the answer please?...
<localhorst13> tradar: You're describing an implementation detail
<localhorst13> lin_noob: there's a workaround for that, and also for getting access via Tor
<localhorst13> whatre the deets?
<localhorst13> it's a bit hacky but it'll probably work
<localhorst13> survietamine: but that is an option, right?
#ubuntu-unity 2018-09-30
<polyrob19> Kremator: or lack of land area.
<polyrob19> both archlinux, working one is up to date, failing one has most packages updated but not rebooted yet
<polyrob19> lotuspsychje, just a sec, I'll get the initial output
<mwbrown16> haasn: thanks, it works, too
<mwbrown16> Karlton: Hey man be nice.
<mwbrown16> cocreature: It keeps different dirs for optimisations, I thought it did for profiling too, but no 100% sure
<Quick_Wango21> i am here to express my concerns and my disappointment in LE, and in the EFF.
<Quick_Wango21> Most swimming beaches don't have many sharks. Are you going to a particularly shark-infested place?
<gen_ale_drinker2> vim <( echo hello world )
<gen_ale_drinker2> Ah I guess the raid can handle that.
<gen_ale_drinker2> osse: yes, I mean that, and I was wondering if it's some option for zsh, or something programmed in by the prompt
<gen_ale_drinker2> VegetableLasagna: They are incompatible
<gen_ale_drinker2> oiaohm: nor laws based on earlier cases
<gen_ale_drinker2> Atque: for expired we go with chanserv's last used, that has to be > 60 days, and it currently isn't
<drawks13> aint nothin shaking loose in there
<drawks13> # env -i db.user=foo env
<Nizumzen1> Homebrew Website Club is a bi-weekly meetup of people passionate about or interested in creating, improving, building, designing their own website, in the same structure as the classic Homebrew Computer Club meetings https://indieweb.org/Homebrew_Website_Club
<Nizumzen1> Where can I get some examples to practice?
<Nizumzen1> faLUCE: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qbrix27> You can just build partial funnels
<isaque> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0vD7vqP1M8
<isaque> the erlang philosophy on these things is fairly compelling
<saigel_> Son_Goku, and this should be forbidden because not only KDE use Qt.
<saigel_> I guess his credit checked out, so
<saigel_> probably because the rules are wrong.
<saigel_> maybe x86 realmode... it can only address 1meg, but a segment:address pair is 32 bits
<saigel_> I have a wireless sub and rear speakers
<saigel_> can you force a file sourcing by calling a non-existent function like namespace#terrible_256bit_hash, silently discard the error, and then try to look for the function you want ?
<NeXTSUN> the_document: yes there are
<NeXTSUN> The x2go repos are disgusting imho. The arm packages split out in a raspbian repo.
<NeXTSUN> Hah. nice.
<NeXTSUN> image if one just took him out
<NeXTSUN> gygax, I guess we both are :)
<NeXTSUN> You invoked [ incorrectly, but it wasn't a syntax error, so bash was able to carry on.
<estorado0> when monero goldman #partnership?
<estorado0> however sysrq keys still work after the crash *wtf*
<estorado0> yes, I would also say stop worrying and keep merging
<CoreDuo> or put it in a variable
<CoreDuo> ( , ) ( , )
<CoreDuo> I'll look them up
<CoreDuo> lopid: LOL :D
<CoreDuo> hmm... ok
<CoreDuo> sed > *
<M0SPN__> though sie uses two assignments where one would do.
<Deathrattle> alright, I'll look into it
<Deathrattle> class A is an abstract class; B implements it completely; C is derived from B and also from another class X that's an abstract class derived from A. Why does C complain that it doesn't implement A's methods, if B implements them?
<psidhu16> i just use a giant switch statement
<psidhu16> Necessity is the mother of all invention
<psidhu16> lets see what comes out from our experiment.
<psidhu16> Oooo I was able to join
<psidhu16> I think this is the one I found in the machine http://www.ti.com/lit/an/snoa718/snoa718.pdf although I can't be sure. It has the number 6562 on it and underneath there is the number 446 with the second 4 having a line above it.
<sponix> what's a tach?
<sponix> why though? It's just the same thing :)
<TonyL9> captcha is the botnet, while using TOR it allows very effective timing attacks
<TonyL9> Were looking for a set between N and 2^N
<xerox12318> /foreach query /unquery
<xerox12318> did get a couple to leak gas though from physical abuse
<xerox12318> ok i got a apple extreme , is that bad ?
<xerox12318> (well, in this situation, to a first approximation, a class is just a function (a value, a run-time entity) that computes an object)
<xerox12318> jim: They said they were around 1:00 UTC tomorrow. :)
<Guest67709> Αlⅼah ⅰs dⲟinɡ
<Guest67709> and that will make you feel good about yourself
<Guest67709> sauvin: it does, but it's pretty simplistic
<Guest67709> welcome. unfortunately acpi doesn't look much happier than before.
<Guest67709> rorx: was hit ShiftKey? I thought it was SwiftKey
<Guest67709> how does one pronounce/articulate a diagonal struck operator? as in Dirac operators
<ampzamp> I've fixed whack HDDs with smart
<ampzamp> er, or maybe it doesnt
<Bru^16> user_: usermod -l newusername oldusername
<Bru^16> I actually consulted Wine's FAQ HTML document yesterday, while attempting to play audio files in Winamp under Wine.
<FrejaSE> i just wanna trash the shitty mechanical drive, lol
<FrejaSE> kevtris: how far?
<celeri13> tsaka__: how about shouldSatisfy (d,cell) $ (\(d',cell') -> p1 d' cell' == p2 d' cell'
<celeri13> zee truth does not matter, only what people think is zee truth
<celeri13> only seen with c
<celeri13> This is my understanding at this time. It'd be a good idea to ask again when more people are around for more answers.
<SibrenVasse1> just ask
<SibrenVasse1> slvr: how else would you share them?
<boboTjones11> altendky, yes, you're right. because the >> 8 bitshift outputs a weird ASCII character. so you're right.
<boboTjones11> garyzeasshole: Why didn't you tell them you are German and was starting to write a sentence the "The" and the accidently hit the submit button and walled away?
<TheTrash24> lots of interesting collaborative federation projects going on
<TheTrash24> Accuracy does not equal formality
<TheTrash24> I can forward the spam to anyone feeling left out
ile (standard input) matches
